# Teclast Master T10 | General thread



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

I've created this thread to manage all files and documents at one place which might be helpful for all Teclast T10's users. 

*Teclast Master T10*

*Teclast*
Product Page

*Firmwares*
Here.

*Benchmarks*
Here.

*Accessories*
XDA Thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/teclast-master-t10-accessories-t3722233/).

*Root / TWRP*
XDA Thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/root-teclast-master-t10-t3705533/).


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

*Firmwares*

*Device overview*
Teclast Master T10 is sold with two different device identifiers, E3C5 and E3C6. An user of this tablet can get the device identifier looking at the rear side of the tablet, there is a phrase including the device name, the device ID and the SN (serial number) of the device. An example is "T10 ID:E3C5 SN:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX", in this example the device ID is E3C5.

*Firmware overview*
Regarding the firmware, each device identifier is classified depending on the country the tablet is sold. So chinese people refer to E3C5 (device E3C5) and E3C6 (device E3C6) firmwares, while people outside China must refer to E3C5_G (device E3C5) and E3C6_G (device E3C6) firmwares - the "_G" (underscore G) suffix should mean "Global".
The difference between E3C5/E3C6 and E3C5_G/E3C6_G firmwares is due to the starting language of Android environment (chinese language for E3C5/E3C6, english language for E3C5_G/E3C6_G) and the additional chinese software (included only in E3C5/E3C6 firmwares).
Starting from year 2018, Teclast is pushing chinese firmwares (E3C5/E3C6) to have the TOS interface (a Phoenix OS-like environment), while for global firmwares (E3C5_G/E3C6_G) Teclast continues to provide with the standard Android environment.

*Full Firmwares*
Regarding the full firmware file (useful in case of downgrade of firmware or in case OTA doesn't properly work), Teclast provides the firmwares for chinese firmwares (E3C5/E3C6) and not-chinese firmwares (E3C5_G/E3C6_G) in two different official websites.
Chinese people may use the first official Teclast's website (http://www.teclast.com/tools/pad/pad.php?t=p) and input their own device identifier (E3C5 or E3C6) to get a list of available firmwares.
People outside China may use the second official Teclast's website (http://www.teclast.com/en/firmware/) and input their own device identifier (E3C5 or E3C6) to get a list of available firmwares.
For all firmwares not included in above-mentioned websites, users should ask to Teclast the full files for firmwares (providing the serial number of the device if requested), usually Teclast will provide you with a download link to a cloud service.

*OTA Firmwares*
Regarding the OTA firmware file (to be used only to update from the current firmware), the things become simpler. Teclast uses a method to get the internet address in order to download the single .ZIP file for upgrading the firmware. Teclast OTA app, included in all T10 units (E3C5,E3C6,E3C5_G,E3C6_G), search for the current firmware id (E3C5,E3C6,E3C5_G,E3C6_G). To get the proper file it computes:
*ota.teclast.com/T10_[firmware_id]/update/*
where [firmware_id] is the current firmware ID (E3C5, E3C6, E3C5_G, E3C6_G).
Inside the folder there is a file named "update.xml" used by Teclast OTA app in order to know the correct file to use to update the firmware.
So, summarizing all this matter, we have the following internet addresses :
*E3C5* - http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5/update/
*E3C6* - http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6/update/
*E3C5_G* - http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5_g/update/
*E3C6_G* - http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6_g/update/

*Other Download sources*
All Teclast users may download the firmware files also from NeedRom website (http://www.needrom.com/download/teclast-t10-e3c5/), but the files are mixed, so we have to search for the correct firmware number (in this website there is only the difference between E3C5 and E3C6 devices, not the classification about chinese or not-chinese firmwares).
Another source for downloading firmware files (both full and OTA files) is listed in post #437 of this thread.

*Firmware changelogs*
*E3C5* - here
*E3C6* - here
*E3C5_G* - here
*E3C6_G* - here


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

*Benchmarks*

*Antutu Benchmark 6*



 

 



*Antutu Benchmark 7*



 

 

 


 

 



*3DMark - The Gamer's Benchmark*


 Sling Shot Extreme


 

 


 Sling Shot


 

 


 Ice Storm Extreme


 

 


 Ice Storm Unlimited


 

 



*PCMark for Android Benchmark*


 Work 2.0


 


 Storage


 



*Geekbench 4*


 CPU


 

 

 


 

 

 



 


 COMPUTE


 

 

 




*HWBOT Prime - CPU Benchmark*


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

*E3C5 - FIRMWARE CHANGELOG*

*TOS_V2.02_20180503*

1, the task bar shows the speed of the network; 
2, modify part of the system icon; 
3, calendar clock dynamic display date, time, week; 
4, set the interface layout changes; 
5, security center function update; 
6, add a key to clear the background function; 
7, update Google suite;

OTA - update 09
1. Added task bar to display network speed. 
2. Optimization System ICON.
3. Calendar ICON added dynamic display date.
4. Optimize Settings app layout.
5. Update Security Center app.
6. Added "one-click cleanup" background application.
7. Update Google Suite.


*TOS V2.01_20180227*

The first version of the external release;

OTA - update 08
Update information (08) 1, update Taipower TOS system.
First, Taipower TOS new features:
1, the use of a menu design, the interface is more refined and beautiful, run more smoothly;
2, a unique desktop mode, seamlessly with the tablet mode to switch;
3, wallpaper blur degree can be adjusted, the icon shows clearer;
4, APP can be windowed, multi-tasking operation more efficient;
5, the file manager supports global search, decompression, LAN access and so on.
Second, upgrade considerations:
1. After the OTA is upgraded to the TOS system, it can no longer be returned to the original system through the OTA upgrade, but the OTA can still be upgraded to the subsequent TOS version.
2, for the return of the original system, brush brush can be used way to brush machine. Specific steps: download the corresponding ID firmware in the official website of Taiwan Power Company, brushing machine can be based on the tutorial included.
3, the use of brush brush brush the opportunity to empty all the data plate, before operation, please back up important data.


*V1.35_20180224* (android7.0)

1, modify the "Sina microdisk" client to open the black screen problem; 
2, modify some of the Chinese parkour game running Huaping problem; 
3, modify the "Wilderness Action" part of the game shade and characters screen will appear Huaping problem; 
4, QQ front camera to modify the use of small video or camera direction; 
5, optimizing the stability of life;

OTA - update 07
1. Solve Sina micro-client login black screen after the problem.
2. Solve part of the parkour game running probabilistic Huaping problem.
3. Solve the shades of the wilderness action game and character interface Huaping problem.
4. QQ front camera to solve the problem of using a small video or camera upside down.
5. Optimize life stability.


*V1.32_20171220* (android7.0)

1, optimize the touch effect, enhance the compatibility of the firmware on the TP; 
2, increase the virtual taskbar hidden function;

OTA - update 07
1. Optimize the touch effect.
2. Increase the virtual taskbar hidden features.


*V1.31_20171207* (android7.0)

1, optimize the touch effect with third-party applications;
2, to enhance system stability and compatibility;

OTA - update 06
1. Optimize the touch effect.


*V1.28_20171120* (android7.0)

1, optimize WIFI function when the machine sleep connection strategy to enhance the life of the tablet; 
2, optimize the automatic brightness adjustment function to enhance the screen display; 
3, join the WIFI network for data exchange upload or download real-time speed display ;

OTA - update 05
1. Optimize WIFI working mechanism and improve the battery life.
2. System notification bar added real-time speed display.
3. Optimize the effect of automatic brightness adjustment.
4. Improve the front camera settings.


*V1.24_20171011* (android7.0)

1, optimize the touch effect; 
2, optimize the system application lock function; 
3, optimize the file manager to play music function; 
4, optimize the automatic brightness function;

OTA - update 04
1. Optimize the effect of light-sensitive brightness adjustement.
2. Optimize the application lock function.
3. Optimize lock screen wallpaper.
4. Improve system stability.


*V1.23_20170921* (android7.0)   -   builtin firmware

1, optimize the direction of the QQ video chat;
2, optimize the settings screen saver function experience;
3, optimize and enhance TP compatibility;

OTA - update 03
1. Optimize the direction of the QQ video call screen.
2. To solve the standby screensaver error BUG.


*V1.20_20170831* (android7.0)

1, optimize the brightness adjustment function;
2, to optimize system fluency and compatibility;

OTA - update 02
1. Optimize the function of automatically adjusting the brightness.


*V1.19_20170825* (android7.0)

1, update the system built-in apps;
2, to optimize the machine in the state of the charge and discharge mechanism;
3, to optimize system stability;

OTA - update 01
1. Update the gallery.
2. Optimize system stability.


T10 (E3C5) - *Android7.0-V1.16*: the first version of the firmware release.

==================================================================================

*Note* : first part of the changelog has been translated via Google Translator from chinese language (source is Teclast website).
OTA changelog is what is showned by Teclast's TeclastOTA application when an upgrade is found.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

*E3C6 - FIRMWARE CHANGELOG*

*TOS V2.05_20180523* (android7.0)

1. the task bar shows the speed of the network; 
2. modify part of the system icon; 
3. calendar clock dynamic display date. time. week; 
4. set the interface layout repair;
5. security center function update; 
6. add a key to clear the background function;

OTA - update 05
1. Added task bar to display network speed. 
2. Optimization System ICON. 
3. Calendar ICON added dynamic display date. 
4. Optimize Settings app layout. 
5. Update Security Center app. 
6. Added "one-click cleanup" background application.


*TOS V2.04_20180409*

1. update the Google framework and repair the Play service can not update the problem;

OTA - update 04
1.Update Google Suite to Resolve Issues with Google Services Unable to Update.


*TOS V2.02_20180320*

1. Optimize the burning of WLAN MAC address and Bluetooth address;

OTA - update 03
1.Update WIFI MAC Patch.


*TOS V2.01_20180305*

1. modify the Sina micro-disk client to open a black screen problem; 
2. modify part of the Chinese parkour game will have Huaping problems; 
3. modify the wilderness action game shade part and the character interface will appear Huaping problems; 
4. modify the QQ front The camera uses a small video or camera direction; 
5. optimize the stability of life;

OTA - update 02
1.Solve Sina micro-client login black screen after the problem.
2.Solve part of the parkour game running probabilistic Huaping problem.
3.Solve the shades of the wilderness action game and character interface Huaping problem.
4.QQ front camera to solve the problem of using a small video or camera upside down.
5.Optimize life stability.


*V1.02_20180224 (Android7.0)*

1. modify the "Sina micro disk" client to open a black screen problem; 
2. modify part of the Chinese parkour game will have Huaping problems; 
3. modify the "Wildness Action" game shade part and character interface will appear Huaping problems; 
4. Modify QQ front camera to use small video or direction when taking pictures; 
5. optimize the stability of life;

OTA
Not available via OTA.


*TOS V2.00_20171221*

The first version is released externally;

OTA - update 01
1. Update Teclast TOS system.


*V1.00_20171214 (Android7.0)*

First release.

==================================================================================

*Note* : first part of the changelog has been translated via Google Translator from chinese language (source is Teclast website).
OTA changelog is what is showned by Teclast's TeclastOTA application when an upgrade is found.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

*E3C5_G - FIRMWARE CHANGELOG*

*V1.05_20180306*

OTA - update 04
1.Solve Sina micro-client login black screen after the problem.
2.Solve part of the parkour game running probabilistic Huaping problem.
3.Solve the shades of the wilderness action game and character interface Huaping problem.
4.QQ front camera to solve the problem of using a small video or camera upside down.
5.Optimize life stability.


*V1.03_20171127*

OTA - update 03
1.Optimize WIFI working mechanism and improve the battery life.
2.System notification bar added real-time speed display.
3.Optimize the effect of automatic brightness adjustment.
4.Improve the front camera camera camera settings.


*V1.02_20171016*

OTA - update 02
1.Optimize the effect of light-sensitive brightness adjustment.
2.Optimize lock screen wallpaper.
3.Improve system stability.


*V1.01_20170914*

OTA - update 01
1.Improve the fingerprint system in the English system to display the Chinese language.


*V1.00_20170831*

First release.

==================================================================================

*Note* : Descriptions are only for OTA updates. Dates are retrieved from .ZIP file.
OTA changelog is what is showned by Teclast's TeclastOTA application when an upgrade is found.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

*E3C6_G - FIRMWARE CHANGELOG*

*V1.01_20180307*

OTA - update 01
1.Solve Sina micro-client login black screen after the problem.
2.Solve part of the parkour game running probabilistic Huaping problem.
3.Solve the shades of the wilderness action game and character interface Huaping problem.
4.QQ front camera to solve the problem of using a small video or camera upside down.
5.Optimize life stability.


*V1.00_20171220*

First release.

==================================================================================

*Note* : Descriptions are only for OTA updates. Dates are retrieved from .ZIP file.
OTA changelog is what is showned by Teclast's TeclastOTA application when an upgrade is found.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

Reserved #7


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

Reserved #8


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

Reserved #9


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 20, 2017)

Reserved #10


----------



## MedriVia (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks, @italianquadcore for making this thread. I really appreciate it. 

I've just purchased one last week. Still waiting for the shipment from China, and since many people have already complained about its malfunction everywhere (review websites, comments, videos, etc.) I knew I had to prepare to overcome those problems too.

I'll help you out when I get some new information. As for now, I'm still figuring out how to use this forum....


----------



## Tyanders1987 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have been experiencing some issues with my tablet.  I have contacted Teclast via Facebook Messenger to see if they can resolve this issue.  I purchased it from GeekBuying.com and they have yet to respond to any of my emails I have sent over the last few days.  My issue:  constant force closures.  Once it starts, it won't stop until I reboot the tablet, and that only sometimes cures the issue.  and when I say cure, I mean it works for another 5 minutes before it starts to crap out again.  My issue seems to be a unique one since I have not seen any similar posts or complaints regarding this happening.  Might be worthwhile to input what issue you are experiencing in this thread (if it is not already been mentioned), just so we can all be on the lookout for known bugs / issues.  I started with v1.02, then OTA to v1.03 immediately after I first booted the tablet.  I was immediately having issues, so I hopped on XDA and saw that I could flash other versions, one for the 'Chinese' (E3C5) and one for 'Global' (E3C5_G).  No matter the version, I still have the same issue.  Also, is anyone having NO issues at all with their tablet?  (unfortunately for us, if you are not then you are probably not in this thread!)


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 21, 2017)

Tyanders1987 said:


> I have been experiencing some issues with my tablet.  I have contacted Teclast via Facebook Messenger to see if they can resolve this issue.  I purchased it from GeekBuying.com and they have yet to respond to any of my emails I have sent over the last few days.  My issue:  constant force closures.  Once it starts, it won't stop until I reboot the tablet, and that only sometimes cures the issue.  and when I say cure, I mean it works for another 5 minutes before it starts to crap out again.  My issue seems to be a unique one since I have not seen any similar posts or complaints regarding this happening.  Might be worthwhile to input what issue you are experiencing in this thread (if it is not already been mentioned), just so we can all be on the lookout for known bugs / issues.  I started with v1.02, then OTA to v1.03 immediately after I first booted the tablet.  I was immediately having issues, so I hopped on XDA and saw that I could flash other versions, one for the 'Chinese' (E3C5) and one for 'Global' (E3C5_G).  No matter the version, I still have the same issue.  Also, is anyone having NO issues at all with their tablet?  (unfortunately for us, if you are not then you are probably not in this thread!)

Click to collapse



It is possible that you have serious problem either in RAM memory modules or in eMMC storage.
Try this:
1) install app SD Insight (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.humanlogic.sdi&hl=it), open it, select "MMC Card" in dropbox, I have this:

Manufacturer = Hynix
Model : HCG8e
Size : 64 GB
Manufacturer Date : Aug 2016

What do you have?
2) Install the following 3 apps and try to run a benchmark for each app, just to see if eMMC or RAM are defective or not. Do they properly work? Do they run benchmarks without problems?

SD Card Test (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pzolee.sdcardtester)
A1 SD Bench (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.a1dev.sdbench)
Androbench (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andromeda.androbench2)

3) Have you installed an external MicroSD? Eventually remove it.


----------



## Tyanders1987 (Dec 21, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> It is possible that you have serious problem either in RAM memory modules or in eMMC storage.
> Try this:
> 1) install app SD Insight (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.humanlogic.sdi&hl=it), open it, select "MMC Card" in dropbox, I have this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help!  However, once the crashes start i cannot open an app again until i factory reset (reboots doesn't even cure it).. then by the time i have anything installed i get the crashes again.  Im just going to assume its hardware and have already contacted GeekBuying.com about a refund / replacement.  Of course they are taking their sweet sweet time.   So far the response has been "You can factory reset to solve the issue'..  lol.  Think i just want a refund and then to purchase from GearBest.com


----------



## MedriVia (Dec 22, 2017)

Expected mine to arrive tomorrow. Luckily, that's before Christmas Eve (since in my country there won't be any shipping activity on holiday). 

By the way, is there anyone here who officially got a global firmware in packaging? I've seen some people do the unboxing and have confirmed no Chinese apps (except Teclast ones) at first light. Just my curiousity.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 22, 2017)

MedriVia said:


> Expected mine to arrive tomorrow. Luckily, that's before Christmas Eve (since in my country there won't be any shipping activity on holiday).
> 
> By the way, is there anyone here who officially got a global firmware in packaging? I've seen some people do the unboxing and have confirmed no Chinese apps (except Teclast ones) at first light. Just my curiousity.

Click to collapse



When I received the tablet, inside there was firmware v1.23, with only the 3 Teclast apps (TeclastOTA, Teclast Manager and AppLock). After upgrading to v1.31, I faced some issues with touchscreen due to ghost touch. I reverted back to v1.28 using NeedRom full firmware file, and I discovered that not only there were the 3 above-mentioned apps, but there were other 5 chinese apps that I simply removed using the following adb commands:

adb uninstall com.sohu.tv
adb uninstall com.UCMobile
adb uninstall cn.ninegame.gamemanager
adb uninstall com.pp.assistant
adb uninstall cn.kuwo.kwmusichd

These 5 chinese apps are located in folder /system/preinstall - so we can eventually reinstall them if we need them.


----------



## MedriVia (Dec 22, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> When I received the tablet, inside there was firmware v1.23, with only the 3 Teclast apps (TeclastOTA, Teclast Manager and AppLock). After upgrading to v1.31, I faced some issues with touchscreen due to ghost touch. I reverted back to v1.28 using NeedRom full firmware file, and I discovered that not only there were the 3 above-mentioned apps, but there were other 5 chinese apps that I simply removed using the following adb commands:
> 
> adb uninstall com.sohu.tv
> adb uninstall com.UCMobile
> ...

Click to collapse



So..., those apps were not depending on which firmware it had back on, right? Ah, I forgot to mention those ones I mentioned also had English interface (including settings) initially.

Btw, why did you change back to v1.28 instead of v1.03(G)? Is something wrong with the latter even the fact that it's much bloatless? 

Speaking of adb, I did use that tool intensely through Windows cmd (don't know how to use it directly). It truly comes in handy when trying to remove lots of bloatware on my budget phone (which is... Samsung), but then I realized it only removed files from user data, not the apk itself. So, when I did a factory reset once, those bloatware apps came back to life. Since knowing the fact, I've never touched that tool again (as it also has been rooted, anyway).


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 22, 2017)

MedriVia said:


> So..., those apps were not depending on which firmware it had back on, right? Ah, I forgot to mention those ones I mentioned also had English interface (including settings) initially.
> 
> Btw, why did you change back to v1.28 instead of v1.03(G)? Is something wrong with the latter even the fact that it's much bloatless?
> 
> Speaking of adb, I did use that tool intensely through Windows cmd (don't know how to use it directly). It truly comes in handy when trying to remove lots of bloatware on my budget phone (which is... Samsung), but then I realized it only removed files from user data, not the apk itself. So, when I did a factory reset once, those bloatware apps came back to life. Since knowing the fact, I've never touched that tool again (as it also has been rooted, anyway).

Click to collapse



V1.28 and other releases come with Chinese language, while v1.03 comes with English language.
I reverted back to v1.28 because there's not an official support for v1.03 and e3c5_g device, this firmware remains in the hands of Teclast technical support, only Teclast itself provides a link of the full .zip firmware. What about the future of e3c5_g series of firmware? Only Teclast knows....
Those 5 apps are really uninstalled, but logically they are installed again after a factory reset because that folder /system/preinstall is used by Android to install Oem software (really a no-sense with stock Android).


----------



## MedriVia (Dec 23, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> V1.28 and other releases come with Chinese language, while v1.03 comes with English language.
> I reverted back to v1.28 because there's not an official support for v1.03 and e3c5_g device, this firmware remains in the hands of Teclast technical support, only Teclast itself provides a link of the full .zip firmware. What about the future of e3c5_g series of firmware? Only Teclast knows....
> Those 5 apps are really uninstalled, but logically they are installed again after a factory reset because that folder /system/preinstall is used by Android to install Oem software (really a no-sense with stock Android).

Click to collapse



I don't really get how Android operates..., but yeah. As long as they're still in system folder, they will come back again (after factory reset) automatically.

In the meanwhile.... *My tablet has just arrived!!* XD

---
I just recently switched it on, and when I check the build number on settings..., it turned out to be *v1.02(G)*.

Which means I can't test out today's new update (v1.32) for now. ._.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 23, 2017)

MedriVia said:


> I don't really get how Android operates..., but yeah. As long as they're still in system folder, they will come back again (after factory reset) automatically.
> 
> In the meanwhile.... *My tablet has just arrived!!* XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Test the tablet before upgrading it to v1.03, if it works well do not upgrade.
I am surprised to see that you have received the power charger, few users received it. Please post a photo of it, I need to know the manufacturer code.
I forgot to say, if the tablet works well, remove the film with the attached white tape, under it there is the real glass protector. Enjoy it.


----------



## MedriVia (Dec 23, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> Test the tablet before upgrading it to v1.03, if it works well do not upgrade.
> I am surprised to see that you have received the power charger, few users received it. Please post a photo of it, I need to know the manufacturer code.
> I forgot to say, if the tablet works well, remove the film with the attached white tape, under it there is the real glass protector. Enjoy it.

Click to collapse



Don't have any idea where the manufacturer code is..., but I've heard that devices bought from GearBest won't be shipped with any power adapter inside the package, which in fact should be there (also, some clients gossiped that it's GB itself who took the adapter). FYI, I bought it through an online store called Jing Dong (Indonesia's branch has another name: JD.ID).

Thanks for the info, @italianquadcore. Actually, I've already bought external screen protector, so I had to replace the internal one. (it's a waste, though...) XD

Update: By the way, how's the new firmware? Have you tried it?


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 23, 2017)

MedriVia said:


> Update: By the way, how's the new firmware? Have you tried it?

Click to collapse



No, I prefer to keep v1.28, it is good for me. After the horrible experience of v.1.31 (I wasted so many hours to revert back to v.1.28!!!), I will let other people test the new firmwares.
The only improvement that stimulates my curiosity is the second point of the changelog, that is "Increase the virtual taskbar hidden features". What does it mean? I have no idea. I just wait....


----------



## MedriVia (Dec 24, 2017)

As you all know already that T10 indicatedly has... terrible UX, I've found some tweaks that could give your tablet a little boost.

*Avoiding screen stutters*
If you encounter the screen _stuttering_ every 2-3 seconds when playing a game (or any other apps), try *setting all animation scales to 1x* in Developer options (my tablet had those set to 0.5x initially). It makes the gameplay smoother somehow. Before that, I was having fun with some relaxing games which also need reflex, but those periodical stutters were truly ANNOYING. =='

*Another tweak:* You may also want to try *changing the smallest width* (also in Developer options) if the game still stutters. The recommended value may vary, but I prefer *800 dp*. It could replace your desired value automatically over time, though, but I think that's okay — no need to change it again. Don't forget to restart the app or the system itself if necessary.

If those stutters still happen, then the last resort would be *closing all apps in the background* and repeat step 2.

*Decreasing touch lags*
I'm also shocked that *T10's touchscreen response time* could reach a gap of *70ms* (normally Android devices only reach 20-40ms). This app called *Touchscreen Repair* should reduce touch lags, although the impact is... too small. (only 6-9 ms difference here)

I hope these tips would make your tablet at least... _more enjoyable_. xD


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 24, 2017)

Normally I do not face any ghost touch with firmware v1.28, but today morning I've tested this app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gombosdev.nexus7tester), the screen became crazy!!!
This is the video on YouTube that shows all problems related to Ghost Touches with firmware v1.28.
Please test the new firmware v1.32 with the above-mentioned app, in order to check if this nightmare has been solved with new firmware v1.32.


----------



## MedriVia (Dec 24, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> Normally I do not face any ghost touch with firmware v1.28, but today morning I've tested this app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gombosdev.nexus7tester), the screen became crazy!!!
> This is the video on YouTube that shows all problems related to Ghost Touches with firmware v1.28.
> Please test the new firmware v1.32 with the above-mentioned app, in order to check if this nightmare has been solved with new firmware v1.32.

Click to collapse



Just checked the video.... You're right, it's still there! And... mine on v1.03(G) is also showing *GHOST TOUCHES* here!!!

Device compatibility shouldn't be the problem, right? It mentioned specifically for _Nexus 7 2013_. Let's summon @High-T for this case.


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 24, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> The only improvement that stimulates my curiosity is the second point of the changelog, that is "Increase the virtual taskbar hidden features". What does it mean? I have no idea. I just wait....

Click to collapse



Here are four hidden Android N features and how to enable them (video)
https://9to5google.com/2016/08/27/h...roid-n-features-and-how-to-enable-them-video/

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 24, 2017)

SourceNet Italia has an excellent series on Teclast Master T10. There are 10 or 12 videos. Is it possible to add to your Media links, please? These are silent.

Teclast Master T10 - Test USB OTG (6 external devices)





Teclast Master T10 - Ghost Touches





Teclast Master T10 - Power Chargers (2nd test)





Teclast Master T10 - Power Chargers





Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 24, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> SourceNet Italia has an excellent series on Teclast Master T10. There are 10 or 12 videos. Is it possible to add to your Media links, please? These are silent.
> 
> Teclast Master T10 - Test USB OTG (6 external devices)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whenever tablet played a sound (for example the videos regarding benchmarks and games), I recorded it. For the other videos I preferred the silence, in order to focus on tablet functionalities.


----------



## MedriVia (Dec 25, 2017)

*Ghost Touch Tester on Firmware v1.32*

After I _accidentally_ deleted a system app (complete with the pre-installed package), things had gone... wrong. So, I finally decided to give that firmware (v1.32) a short try. =_='

The result is... *NO*. Ghost touches are still there when using the app mentioned by @italianquadcore on several patterns (1, 5, 17, etc.). The UI itself is fine, anyway — no noticeable bug. Still, I also didn't notice any difference compared to v1.03(G), despite being tested for just 10 minutes long (so I might be wrong here). Already put the video inside the attached zip for proof.

*My conclusion: Going back to my original place. :')*
------------------------------


----------



## dstenc (Dec 25, 2017)

After good reviews of the latest v1. 32 firmware I performed OTA upgrade from v1. 31 to v1.32.
My tablet had TWRP recovery and it was rooted (Magisk).
Now, after OTA upgrade tablet won't boot to the system. Instead it boots to TWRP recovery.
Any idea how to fix this without factory reset or reinstallation of full ROM v1. 32 and loosing everything? 

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 25, 2017)

dstenc said:


> After good reviews of the latest v1. 32 firmware I performed OTA upgrade from v1. 31 to v1.32.
> My tablet had TWRP recovery and it was rooted (Magisk).
> Now, after OTA upgrade tablet won't boot to the system. Instead it boots to TWRP recovery.
> Any idea how to fix this without factory reset or reinstallation of full ROM v1. 32 and loosing everything?
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Flash again the full firmware v1.31, but before doing it, delete file "userdata.img" in the folder containing .IMG files - in this way the flashing application cannot overwrite the user's data.
2) Restart Android normally (but do not root Android yet), and inside Android perform again the TeclastOTA app in order to upgrade to v1.32.
3) After restarting, if everything works well, you can perform again the root procedure.

At point 1, if you do not want to flash everything, you can simply copy "boot.img", "system.img" and "tz.img", together with files "APDB_MT8173_S01_alps-mp-n0.mp12_W17.33" and "MT8173_Android_scatter.txt", in a blank folder, and use this blank folder inside flash application to flash only the 3 above-mentioned .img files.

Please next time make a backup, inside TWRP recovery, of all the most important partitions (system, data, boot, etc...), in this way you can easily revert to a previous state if something goes wrong.


----------



## dstenc (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for the tip but I managed somehow to do it in other way. Here is short guide:
1. Workaround for boot recovery is when in TWRP to reboot into bootloader. This will boot into fastboot.
Connect tablet to PC and enter: fastboot continue
Tablet will now start Android OS.
2. Open Magisk and deinstall it completely.
3. Reboot tablet. Since bootloop is still present TWRP will open. Reboot again into bootloader from TWRP.
4. Open SP Flashtool and flash bootloader and recovery only.
5. Power off and power on tablet. You'll see that android is updating. Be patient. It takes several minutes. After the update reboot tablet to confirm that tablet will boot normally.

I hope this will help someone who just like me didn't made steps which italianquadcore described in previous post before starting OTA upgrade on rooted tablet and faced bootloop into TWRP.


Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 25, 2017)

dstenc said:


> Thanks for the tip but I managed somehow to do it in other way. Here is short guide:
> 1. Workaround for boot recovery is when in TWRP to reboot into bootloader. This will boot into fastboot.
> Connect tablet to PC and enter: fastboot continue
> Tablet will now start Android OS.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been told that SP Flashtool is compatible up to Android 5.1 only. What version are you using on Android 7.1.2?

Note - just found it
Flashtool update includes Android 7.0 Nougat support
https://www.androidauthority.com/flashtool-update-includes-android-7-0-nougat-support-737520/

UPDATE - that link is for SONY devices. Do not use it!

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## LannyJoeShoots (Dec 25, 2017)

*new Firmware (V1.32) will it come to OTA V1.03 Global*

Hi all was wondering if the new firmware will come to OTA V1.03 (global) eventually to fix ghost touch , Teclast have stopped answering my messages on Facebook when constantly pressed and i don't really want to send it back to GearBest after they are stiffing me out of $26US!!! so hoping to hold on and the T10 will get sorted eventually???
thanks all


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 25, 2017)

LannyJoeShoots said:


> Hi all was wondering if the new firmware will come to OTA V1.03 (global) eventually to fix ghost touch , Teclast have stopped answering my messages on Facebook when constantly pressed and i don't really want to send it back to GearBest after they are stiffing me out of $26US!!! so hoping to hold on and the T10 will get sorted eventually???
> thanks all

Click to collapse



If for e3c5 Teclast has just issued a new firmware (v1.32) that solved most of problems related to ghost touches, it may be that also for e3c5_g Teclast will release a new firmware to solve the same problems.
Otherwise if you are worried to loose your money spent to purchase this tablet and if you have problems with the seller, there is no other choice for you to open a claim with PayPal (I hope that you have paid through PayPal), in this way the seller is obliged to refund you all the money spent.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 25, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> I have been told that SP Flashtool is compatible up to Android 5.1 only. What version are you using on Android 7.1.2?
> 
> Note - just found it
> Flashtool update includes Android 7.0 Nougat support
> ...

Click to collapse



Please be careful, that link is linked to another flashing tool that has nothing to do with "SP Flashtool" - "SP Flashtool" is a tool dedicated to Mediatek devices.
I strongly recommend to use the "SP Flashtool" included with the T10's full firmware file (for example firmware v1.28 includes "SP Flashtool" release 5.1548.00) - the only hassle is to rename all main folders from chinese language to make it properly work.
Anyway the real download link of tool "SP Flashtool", dedicated to Mediatek devices, is this.


----------



## Tyanders1987 (Dec 26, 2017)

Well this is weird.. GeekBuying is telling me Google Play Store is not supported on this tablet.  They said they will send me a replacement, "but, it will not come with Google Play Store".  Wtf?  Why would they even claim this?  Thinking I'm just going to go for a return.. This is all been too much of a headache and the future seems bleak..


----------



## Dr.Pat (Dec 26, 2017)

Does this tablet support *Widevine L1 *security level? Can you please check with the "DRM Info" app? If it's only *L3*, you can't play HD content on netflix and amazon video, which is essentially the reason to buy an HD tablet today...


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 26, 2017)

Tyanders1987 said:


> Well this is weird.. GeekBuying is telling me Google Play Store is not supported on this tablet.  They said they will send me a replacement, "but, it will not come with Google Play Store".  Wtf?  Why would they even claim this?  Thinking I'm just going to go for a return.. This is all been too much of a headache and the future seems bleak..

Click to collapse



Google Play Store is included in all releases of stock firmware. It may be that some apps are not compatible or are partially compatible with this tablet, but Play Store exists and works.
In Play Store many apps are shown with "This app may not be optimized for your device", shown even if app properly works (may be due to T10's display resolution).
Have you got problems with Google Play Store and/or with some apps?


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 26, 2017)

Tyanders1987 said:


> Well this is weird.. GeekBuying is telling me Google Play Store is not supported on this tablet.  They said they will send me a replacement, "but, it will not come with Google Play Store".  Wtf?  Why would they even claim this?  Thinking I'm just going to go for a return.. This is all been too much of a headache and the future seems bleak..

Click to collapse



The very interesting and positive findings of @italianquadcore, @MedriVia and @dstenc made me believe it was safe to buy this tablet. I am glad that you and @LannyJoeShoots remind us of your troubles with this device! I was about to place an order on Geekbuying for Teclast T10.  My intention was to give it for Christmas or at my father's birthday. Therefore, the best is to wait a bit longer until all bugs are fixed.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 26, 2017)

Dr.Pat said:


> Does this tablet support *Widevine L1 *security level? Can you please check with the "DRM Info" app? If it's only *L3*, you can't play HD content on netflix and amazon video, which is essentially the reason to buy an HD tablet today...

Click to collapse



Tested with firmware v1.28


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 26, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> The very interesting and positive findings of @italianquadcore, @MedriVia and @dstenc made me believe it was safe to buy this tablet. I am glad that you and @LannyJoeShoots remind us of your troubles with this device! I was about to place an order on Geekbuying for Teclast T10.  My intention was to give it for Christmas or at my father's birthday. Therefore, the best is to wait a bit longer until all bugs are fixed.

Click to collapse



This tablet is not perfect, but for what I have to do, it is good. But we have to also to see the competitors. With same hardware we have only "Xiaomi MiPad 3" and "Asus ZenPad 3 S", but they have different price (more or less double the price of T10). The best tablet should be the "Samsung Galaxy Tab S3", but its price is 3 or even 4 times the price of T10.
 I am also an owner of tablet "Nexus 7 2013", but 3 monthes ago I needed to have a new faster tablet, Nexus 7 2013 was a good tablet when it was release (in year 2013), but it was the time for an upgrade. If you do not urgently need a new tablet, you can wait or eventually purchase another one in your country, so to be sure to have the best support and the best warranty as possible. Tablet T10 is a new tablet, so at the moment it is difficult to be purchased outside China.


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 26, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> Tested with firmware v1.28

Click to collapse



OMG you are a heartbreaker @italianquadcore ! 
Bye-bye  HD content on NETFLIX and Amazon video!
Are there other tablets able to play HD content on those providers? Should we request Teclast to implement Widevine L1 security level? Is that feasible with a custom ROM?


----------



## dstenc (Dec 26, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> The very interesting and positive findings of @italianquadcore, @MedriVia and @dstenc made me believe it was safe to buy this tablet. I am glad that you and @LannyJoeShoots remind us of your troubles with this device! I was about to place an order on Geekbuying for Teclast T10.  My intention was to give it for Christmas or at my father's birthday. Therefore, the best is to wait a bit longer until all bugs are fixed.

Click to collapse



I never said that it is safe to buy this tablet. I personally don't have any major issue with my T10. Maybe I'm just lucky one but in any case I hope it'll stay like that.
Only issues I had were ghost touch problem and 2nd problem which was caused by my rush to perform OTA update to v1. 32 before I unrooted my device on v1. 31 and before I restored stock recovery. But they are fixed now.
Regarding Google Playstore, the tablet came with preinstalled Google Playstore. So far I found 1 application which was listed as not supported by the device but I found apk, downloaded it and installed it and it works fine.
I'm sorry to hear that some of you have issues with the T10 and I keep my fingers crossed that you'll fix them with the help from XDA community or if you were unlucky ones and you got broken tablet that you'll get proper replacements or full refunds.
Beside Teclast T10 I have Teclast X98 Pro tablet and I'm very satisfied with its built and quality and that was the reason why I decided to purchase Teclast again.
In any case, everyone who buys cheap chinese tablets must count that there is a higher possibility of fault than buying some expensive brand and everyone must be aware that there will be none or almost none customer support from the companies which produce and sell such tablets.
Just the fact that Teclast released several firmware updates was more than I ever expected to get.


Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Dr.Pat (Dec 26, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> Tested with firmware v1.28

Click to collapse



Are you using stock firmware or is it rooted/unlocked?

BTW, I think we may ask the vendor to request a Widevine L1 certification for a future firmware release.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 26, 2017)

Dr.Pat said:


> Are you using stock firmware or is it rooted/unlocked?
> 
> BTW, I think we may ask the vendor to request a Widevine L1 certification for a future firmware release.

Click to collapse



I am using stock firmware with root (Magisk) - bootloader is still locked.
Yes, I agree with your proposal to ask the vendor to request a certification for the future firmwares.
In the meanwhile, I will give a look to Amazon Video and to Netflix - currently I use "Eurosport Player", and the video quality seems good (but I don't know if it is HD quality).


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 26, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> This tablet is not perfect, but for what I have to do, it is good. But we have to also to see the competitors. With same hardware we have only "Xiaomi MiPad 3" and "Asus ZenPad 3 S", but they have different price (more or less double the price of T10). The best tablet should be the "Samsung Galaxy Tab S3", but its price is 3 or even 4 times the price of T10.
> I am also an owner of tablet "Nexus 7 2013", but 3 monthes ago I needed to have a new faster tablet, Nexus 7 2013 was a good tablet when it was release (in year 2013), but it was the time for an upgrade. If you do not urgently need a new tablet, you can wait or eventually purchase another one in your country, so to be sure to have the best support and the best warranty as possible. Tablet T10 is a new tablet, so at the moment it is difficult to be purchased outside China.

Click to collapse



My mother has a Toshiba Excite Pro (AT10LE-A-109) with Nvidia Tegra 4, 2GB RAM / 32GB storage and a wonderful 10.1" display with 2560 x 1600 pixels. It was bought in 2013. Teclast T10 has a similar screen. Therefore, it is ideal for an old man like my father. 
I would like to unlock the bootloader of Toshiba Excite Pro. The vulnerabilities can be tested with BootStomp. Unfortunately, I do not have the skills needed to run BootStomp.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2583677&page=8


----------



## Dr.Pat (Dec 26, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> I am using stock firmware with root (Magisk) - bootloader is still locked.
> Yes, I agree with your proposal to ask the vendor to request a certification for the future firmwares.
> In the meanwhile, I will give a look to Amazon Video and to Netflix - currently I use "Eurosport Player", and the video quality seems good (but I don't know if it is HD quality).

Click to collapse



Within Netflix app, search for "test patterns" video; you'll only get 720x480 resolution max (which is SD); on a L1 device, you get 1280x720.
There is no way to change this without vendor support. The "modded" netflix apks in this same forum are only useful for L1 devices which are, for some reason, not whitelisted by Netflix.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 26, 2017)

Dr.Pat said:


> Within Netflix app, search for "test patterns" video; you'll only get 720x480 resolution max (which is SD); on a L1 device, you get 1280x720.
> There is no way to change this without vendor support. The "modded" netflix apks in this same forum are only useful for L1 devices which are, for some reason, not whitelisted by Netflix.

Click to collapse



Is there a way to easily see the resolution in "Amazon Prime Video" app (I'm testing it now)?


----------



## Dr.Pat (Dec 26, 2017)

I don't think it's possible to see the current resolution on Amazon video app... just check it visually comparing it to 1080p/1440p videos on Youtube.

Anyway, could someone with completely stock firmware check if it's still Widevine L3? Maybe the TWRP installation or the /data partition format required to install Magisk may trigger the L1 certification removal.


----------



## Tyanders1987 (Dec 26, 2017)

*GeekBuying is just dumb*



italianquadcore said:


> Google Play Store is included in all releases of stock firmware. It may be that some apps are not compatible or are partially compatible with this tablet, but Play Store exists and works.
> In Play Store many apps are shown with "This app may not be optimized for your device", shown even if app properly works (may be due to T10's display resolution).
> Have you got problems with Google Play Store and/or with some apps?

Click to collapse



Yeah, tons of problems.  But I think they manifest due to hardware issues.  After letting them know I keep having "Google Play Services keeps stopping" (among other issues), they said Google Play Store is not supported and the replacement would come without it.  Psh.  How stupid!  For one, its a PRE-INSTALLED app directly from Teclast's full firmware.  Second, it's in their [GeekBuying] description as supported, and every other place that has a description of this tablet. If they start to cry about me wanting a return, then it's to the PayPal authorities I go!


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 26, 2017)

Dr.Pat said:


> I don't think it's possible to see the current resolution on Amazon video app... just check it visually comparing it to 1080p/1440p videos on Youtube.

Click to collapse



I tested both Netflix and Amazon Prime, both are SD video quality (for Netflix the video "test patterns" shows 720x480 while for Amazon app the definition is low).

I found these sites on internet about Amazon Prime Video and about HD videos (https://android.gadgethacks.com/how-to/check-if-your-phone-can-stream-hd-video-from-netflix-amazon-prime-video-other-services-0181603/ and https://www.xda-developers.com/android-netflix-hd-amazon-prime-video-hd-drm/).

We have to push Teclast in order to Deploy Widevine DRM, if we want to see HD streaming videos.


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 27, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> I tested both Netflix and Amazon Prime, both are SD video quality (for Netflix the video "test patterns" shows 720x480 while for Amazon app the definition is low).
> 
> I found these sites on internet about Amazon Prime Video and about HD videos (https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...ix-amazon-prime-video-other-services-0181603/ and https://www.xda-developers.com/android-netflix-hd-amazon-prime-video-hd-drm/).
> 
> We have to push Teclast in order to Deploy Widevine DRM, if we want to see HD streaming videos.

Click to collapse



Widevine DRM L1 security level is hardware based. I read it somewhere. Therefore, it is unlikely to benefit existing users of Teclast T10.
What are the restrictions on Widevine L1? Does it block Popcorn, SnapTube or YouTube videos? In that instance many people would rather not have Widevine L1 security level.
Anyway, HD streaming on a 2K display is any good? Maybe the ideal viewing device is an Amazon Fire HD tablet.
Netflix has restrictions in my country (only films over 36 months old are allowed).

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 27, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> Widevine DRM L1 security level is hardware based. I read it somewhere. Therefore, it is unlikely to benefit existing users of Teclast T10.
> What are the restrictions on Widevine L1? Does it block Popcorn, SnapTube or YouTube videos? In that instance many people would rather not have Widevine L1 security level.
> Anyway, HD streaming on a 2K display is any good? Maybe the ideal viewing device is an Amazon Fire HD tablet.
> Netflix has restrictions in my country (only films over 36 months old are allowed).

Click to collapse



When Mediatek announced the chipset MT8173 during year 2015, they confirmed that MT8173 is able to support Widevine Level 1 (see here).
Instead T10 is based on MT8176, a 6-cores version of MT8173. When MediaTek announced this new chipset, confirmed more-or-less the same features of MT8173, and in the news event they highlighted that also Amazon's Fire TV is based on MT8173 (and Amazon's Fire TV is compatible with Widevine Level 1, it supports up to Ultra-HD as per this page).
Furthermore, according to Wikipedia, DRM driver on Mediatek chipsets is supported since kernel 4.7 (as per this page and this page). In firmware v1.28, kernel version is 3.18.35. Normally kernel version of Android Nougat is 4.1, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 28, 2017)

Up





italianquadcore said:


> When Mediatek announced the chipset MT8173 during year 2015, they confirmed that MT8173 is able to support Widevine Level 1 (see here).
> Instead T10 is based on MT8176, a 6-cores version of MT8173. When MediaTek announced this new chipset, confirmed more-or-less the same features of MT8173, and in the news event they highlighted that also Amazon's Fire TV is based on MT8173 (and Amazon's Fire TV is compatible with Widevine Level 1, it supports up to Ultra-HD as per this page).
> Furthermore, according to Wikipedia, DRM driver on Mediatek chipsets is supported since kernel 4.7 (as per this page and this page). In firmware v1.28, kernel version is 3.18.35. Normally kernel version of Android Nougat is 4.1, according to Wikipedia.

Click to collapse



Therefore, it is feasible to get Widevine DRM L1 security level on a custom ROM (upstreaming to Linux kernel 4.7) for Teclast T10.

Many people have already done that successfully with the help of @nathanchance.

How to get an Android kernel up to date with Linux-stable
https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...ow-to-upstream-android-kernel-t3626913/page26

Is there any custom ROM available for a MT8176 device?

Another topic is support for Galileo GNSS in Teclast T10. Does it work faultless in your device in Italy? Give us some benchmarks, please.
https://www.mediatek.com/products/tablets/mt8176

http://www.usegalileo.eu/EN/inner.html#data=smartphone

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 28, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> Therefore, it is feasible to get Widevine DRM L1 security level on a custom ROM (upstreaming to Linux kernel 4.7) for Teclast T10.
> 
> Many people have already done that successfully with the help of @nathanchance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've sent a request to Teclast via Facebook regarding widevine, this is their answer:
https://ibb.co/kAMigb

This is a list of devices that support Galileo Gnss:
https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/sensors/gnss.html

This is what I see here in Italy with GPS:
https://ibb.co/jmDX7G


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 28, 2017)

*Find the Galileo GNSS constellation using Augmented Reality*



italianquadcore said:


> I've sent a request to Teclast via Facebook regarding widevine, this is their answer:
> https://ibb.co/kAMigb
> 
> This is a list of devices that support Galileo Gnss:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! However, the MT8176 specs mention support for Galileo GNSS (see attached screenshot, under connectivity). It means that Teclast must edit the GPS configuration in kernel to enable Galileo location services, just like was done for Glonass. Do you know that there are already 22 satellites of Galileo GNSS in orbit? Completion of the EU Galileo GNSS is scheduled for April 2018 when the final four satellites will be launched in orbit. In-car Galileo GNSS support is mandatory in 2018 in the European Union. Therefore, it is a good idea to request Teclast for Galileo GNSS support in kernel.

Do you want a better app than GPS Test by Chartcross?
Find the Galileo GNSS constellation using Augmented Reality projection. It will show the Galileo satellites in the sky above you, even if your standard GPS is unable to locate them! 

GNSS View by NEC Corporation 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nec.android.qzss.gnssview
GPS Satellites Viewer by Applicality
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stgrdev.gpssatellitesviewer

NOTE - I see six satellites of the Galileo GNSS constelation in my country (E02, E03, E07, E08, E26 and E30). Find two screnshots attached. What do you see in Italy with these two Augmented Reality apps?

UPDATE - This is the official list of devices that support Galileo GNSS
http://www.usegalileo.eu/EN/index.html

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 28, 2017)

*inverted Gyroscope bug*

MediaTek processors are notorious for an inverted Gyroscope bug. Fortunately, it can be fixed in the kernel by the ROM developer. Third party apps are not able to solve this bug.
Regarding support for 360º videos and Augmented-Reality does Teclast T10 run faultlessly the gyroscope-based apps like Discovery VR (or similar) and SkyView free (or Star Walk 2) or ARTE360 VR? There is no need for VR goggles.

Check left-right and up-down movements for their response, accuracy, drift and time lag.

Best Augmented Reality Apps 2018
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/pictures-story/657-best-augmented-reality-apps.html#s1
The 20 Best augmented-reality apps
https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/best-augmented-reality-apps/
25 Best AR apps 2017 for iOS and Android with business model
https://thinkmobiles.com/blog/best-augmented-reality-apps/
WeARVR
https://www.wearvr.com/
The best 360 degree and VR videos to watch on YouTube
https://www.wareable.com/vr/the-best-360-degree-vr-videos-on-youtube

P.S. - Many apps may not be compatible with Android 7.0. Therefore, the list of suggestions is extense for you to try.


----------



## Dr.Pat (Dec 28, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> Up
> Therefore, it is feasible to get Widevine DRM L1 security level on a custom ROM (upstreaming to Linux kernel 4.7) for Teclast T10.
> 
> Many people have already done that successfully with the help of @nathanchance.
> ...

Click to collapse



I may be wrong, but I think it is not enough to have proper hardware and kernel support; you also need a license.


----------



## neumannw (Dec 29, 2017)

*Firefox  Page Icons on Homescreen*

Hello,  this is another topic. 
I tried to create in Firefox pages icons on the start screen (Page - Send to Homescreen). Neither in the standard Laucher nor the Nova Launcher I prefer, any symbols appear.
Is this due to Android 7? On my older devices with Android 4.4 it works without problems.
Is there a system setting that prevents this? or do I have to root the tablet?
Best regards


----------



## rklrkl (Dec 29, 2017)

I too am seeing ghost touches on my T10 - they always seem to manifest as notification pulldowns that usually immediately get dismissed (i.e. scroll back into the status bar). I didn't get them initially, but have had them after the last couple of firmware updates. You do suspect it's Teclast to blame considering how many times "optimize the touch effect" has appeared in the changelog.

BTW, am I the only one annoyed that whilst it's great to have had 7 updates so far, not one of them has moved the Android security patch level past April 2017? Might be nice if Teclast at least moved to Android 7.1.2 as well (is there any word about Android 8 yet?).


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 30, 2017)

neumannw said:


> Hello,  this is another topic.
> I tried to create in Firefox pages icons on the start screen (Page - Send to Homescreen). Neither in the standard Laucher nor the Nova Launcher I prefer, any symbols appear.
> Is this due to Android 7? On my older devices with Android 4.4 it works without problems.
> Is there a system setting that prevents this? or do I have to root the tablet?
> Best regards

Click to collapse



I confirm, shortcuts do not work on T10. For this reason Chrome has disabled the menu item "Add to home screen", while Firefox and Opera have that menu item but without effect. Strangely it works on Android 7.1, so we have to wait an upgrade to Android 7.1 or higher release.


----------



## neumannw (Dec 30, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> I confirm, shortcuts do not work on T10. For this reason Chrome has disabled the menu item "Add to home screen", while Firefox and Opera have that menu item but without effect. Strangely it works on Android 7.1, so we have to wait an upgrade to Android 7.1 or higher release.

Click to collapse



Ok, thank you. I will wait for 7.1 update.

Incidentally, I still have a recognition problem of the tablet under Win7. USB debugging is turned on. It will automatically install no MTP driver. So I can not access the memory / SD via USB cable. I have already tried the driver who were offered here in the Root package. Without success. The Device Manager displays the "MTP-USB device" with a yellow exclamation point.

Is MTP not working under 7.0 at the moment?  At the moment I want not root the tablet.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 30, 2017)

neumannw said:


> Ok, thank you. I will wait for 7.1 update.
> 
> Incidentally, I still have a recognition problem of the tablet under Win7. USB debugging is turned on. It will automatically install no MTP driver. So I can not access the memory / SD via USB cable. I have already tried the driver who were offered here in the Root package. Without success. The Device Manager displays the "MTP-USB device" with a yellow exclamation point.
> 
> Is MTP not working under 7.0 at the moment?  At the moment I want not root the tablet.

Click to collapse



Before updating driver, try to go to Settings -> Developer Settings -> Select USB Configuration, select "MTP (Media Transfer Protocol".
If nothing happens, you have to update the driver, so follow these steps:
1) right-click on menu item with yellow exclamation point;
2) select "Update Driver";
3) Select "Browse my computer for driver software";
4) Choose "Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer";
5) Check the checkbox "Show compatible hardware", it should show the item "Android Composite ADB Interface". If so, select it and press "Next". Driver should be installed, you can skip next point.
6) Otherwise uncheck the checkbox "Show compatible hardware", select "Mediatek" on left list, and "Android Composite ADB Interface" on right list, and select "Next". If "Mediatek" is not listed, you can select another manufacturer, it is important that on right list you have the item "Android Composite ADB Interface".

The item "Android Composite ADB Interface" means that you can use both MTP and ADB. Instead "Android ADB Interface" means that you can use only ADB (this is the case when we select Settings -> Developer Settings -> Select USB Configuration -> Charging Only).

I discourage you to root the tablet if you have not a good knowledge on flashing rom, on rooting an Android device and on using ADB/FASTBOOT utilities.


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 30, 2017)

*Testing for Gyroscope bugs (in Augmented Reality)*

Can someone do a test for Gyroscope bugs, please? Any of the below apps will give a usefull feedback.
Check left-right and up-down movements for their response, accuracy, drift and time lag.

SkyView Free
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.t11.skyviewfree&hl=en
Star Walk 2 Free - Identify Stars in the Sky Map
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vitotechnology.StarWalk2Free&hl=en
ARTE360 VR
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.deepinc.arte360&hl=en

GNSS View by NEC Corporation 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nec.android.qzss.gnssview&hl=en


----------



## SpindlerMatej (Dec 30, 2017)

*Touch screen completly dead after OTA*

I received this tablet today and I also have touchscreen problems.
Tablet came installed with version v1.28.  That version had severe ghost touches on the edges of the screen.  Basically tablet was constantly taking screenshots.
After OTA to v1.32 touchscreen is completely unresponsive. NO sign of working touches at all.

I tried every ROM I could find here and on needrom and results are always the same. Version v1.28 and older ROMs have severe ghost touches. Newer ROMs (v1.31 and v1.32) and also -G version v1.03 touchscreen is completely unresponsive. 

Does anyone have similar issues and any idea how to fix the problem?


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 31, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> Can someone do a test for Gyroscope bugs, please? Any of the below apps will give a usefull feedback.
> Check left-right and up-down movements for their response, accuracy, drift and time lag.
> 
> SkyView Free
> ...

Click to collapse



T10 tablet has not any gyroscope sensor. The only working sensors are accelerometer, light and proximity.


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 31, 2017)

SpindlerMatej said:


> I received this tablet today and I also have touchscreen problems.
> Tablet came installed with version v1.28.  That version had severe ghost touches on the edges of the screen.  Basically tablet was constantly taking screenshots.
> After OTA to v1.32 touchscreen is completely unresponsive. NO sign of working touches at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In my tablet I faced severe problems of ghost touches only after upgrading from v1.28 to v1.31 - I reverted back to v1.28.
If you face severe ghost touches with so many firmwares, you have the only choice to contact seller for a replacement or refund.


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 31, 2017)

SpindlerMatej said:


> I received this tablet today and I also have touchscreen problems.
> Tablet came installed with version v1.28. That version had severe ghost touches on the edges of the screen. Basically tablet was constantly taking screenshots.
> After OTA to v1.32 touchscreen is completely unresponsive. NO sign of working touches at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is the seller of your device?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## SpindlerMatej (Dec 31, 2017)

*banggood.com*



YuriRM said:


> Who is the seller of your device?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



banggood.com
I will contact them for a refund.


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 31, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> T10 tablet has not any gyroscope sensor. The only working sensors are accelerometer, light and proximity.

Click to collapse



You are right! That is a pity because my parents love to watch the stars in the sky with Augmented Reality.

The only device with Gyroscope is Teclast X10
http://deviceinfohw.ru/devices/inde...rm0&brand=brand0&filter=Teclast&submit=Search

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




SpindlerMatej said:


> banggood.com
> I will contact them for a refund.

Click to collapse



Did it come with a charger? GearBest does not provide one with Teclast T10.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## SpindlerMatej (Dec 31, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> Did it come with a charger? GearBest does not provide one with Teclast T10.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes it did. But charger has US plug and I'm in EU so it's useless  .


----------



## neumannw (Dec 31, 2017)

italianquadcore said:


> Before updating driver, try to go to Settings -> Developer Settings -> Select USB Configuration, select "MTP (Media Transfer Protocol".
> 5) Check the checkbox "Show compatible hardware", it should show the item "Android Composite ADB Interface". If so, select it and press "Next". Driver should be installed, you can skip next point.
> 6) Otherwise uncheck the checkbox "Show compatible hardware", select "Mediatek" on left list, and "Android Composite ADB Interface" on right list, and select "Next". If "Mediatek" is not listed, you can select another manufacturer, it is important that on right list you have the item "Android Composite ADB Interface".

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer. But in 5) there is no "Android Composite ADB Interface" selectable. 
There are only some "MTP USB-devices"...
So I think I habe to install the SDK-Tools or Android Studio before. Is that right?
Could I get a link with the description what components I need to install?
Best wishes.


----------



## abaithad (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi all
Regarding ghost touch, I was having such problem in the beginning, and I discovered that the tablet was having a second screen protector that I didn't see first. I removed it and the issues disappeared. Now it really works perfect. Pointing this point as it took me some hours to find this "thing" and I was thinking first that tablet was faulty...

Thanks also for this thread, it helped me for root and similar stuff, for info i'm on 1.03 firmware.


----------



## YuriRM (Dec 31, 2017)

neumannw said:


> Thanks for the answer. But in 5) there is no "Android Composite ADB Interface" selectable.
> There are only some "MTP USB-devices"...
> So I think I habe to install the SDK-Tools or Android Studio before. Is that right?
> Could I get a link with the description what components I need to install?
> Best wishes.

Click to collapse



“Forget Windows Use Linux” is a USB-Bootable Distro for your Android Recovery Needs [XDA Spotlight]
https://www.xda-developers.com/forg...or-your-android-recovery-needs-xda-spotlight/

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 31, 2017)

neumannw said:


> Thanks for the answer. But in 5) there is no "Android Composite ADB Interface" selectable.
> There are only some "MTP USB-devices"...
> So I think I habe to install the SDK-Tools or Android Studio before. Is that right?
> Could I get a link with the description what components I need to install?
> Best wishes.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I have installed so many drivers in these last years for my devices, so I cannot be so useful.
Anyway I suggest this page (https://developer.android.com/studio/run/oem-usb.html#InstallingDriver), in this page there are the Google USB Drivers  (https://developer.android.com/studio/run/win-usb.html) - in my computer I have installed also the "Samsung USB Driver for Mobile Phones", so I suggest you to install it (search on Internet or here in XDA).
If all above-mentioned doesn't work, install the "Android Studio" or even better the minimal "Android SDK" (you find so many posts here in XDA about Android SDK - you need only ADB and FASTBOOT, not all the Android sdk).


----------



## italianquadcore (Dec 31, 2017)

SpindlerMatej said:


> Yes it did. But charger has US plug and I'm in EU so it's useless  .

Click to collapse



Use an adapter from us socket to eu socket - for example one of these adapters (https://www.google.it/search?q=adap...srTYAhWEmLQKHVGtA_kQ_AUICigB&biw=1750&bih=949).


----------



## smokinjoe2122 (Dec 31, 2017)

I just bought this tablet on gearbest. Should I be worried? Seems like a lot of people have issues, but there's been a lot of decent reviews

Sent from my Moto G5S Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 1, 2018)

smokinjoe2122 said:


> I just bought this tablet on gearbest. Should I be worried? Seems like a lot of people have issues, but there's been a lot of decent reviews

Click to collapse



I bought it recently and don't seem to have any issues apart from slow charging and touches being missed. Otherwise, it's a pretty decent tablet for the price being paid.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 1, 2018)

chibot75 said:


> I bought it recently and don't seem to have any issues apart from slow charging and touches being missed. Otherwise, it's a pretty decent tablet for the price being paid.

Click to collapse



For slow charging, the problem is that T10, at least theoretically, supports Mediatek's Pump Express. But until now I have not found a real power adapter that charges at 9-12 volts, but only 5 volts, even power adapter from Teclast (model FLD0710) supports only 5 volts and only 1.69 Amperes (as described here in the other thread - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74931604&postcount=21). And also other power adapters that support Pump Express (for example Sony UCH12) only provides 1.41 ampere (at 5 volts), so very poor results.
I do not know if original power adapter provided by Teclast may solve this problem or not. Anyway some adapters provide up to 2 amperes (5 volts), this is enough to charge the battery but does not solve the problem of a missing quick-charge.
Unfortunately T10 has not the new Type-C usb connector, but only the old micro-usb, so for battery charging we cannot have more than this.

About the missing touches, I confirm that only severe problems of this tablet are related to digitizer. Some users have missing touches and/or unexpected (ghost) touches. I hope that these issues may be solved with a proper firmware, but not always software may solve hardware issues.

For the price I've spent (165 euros -> 184 us dollars), T10 is a decent product.


----------



## smokinjoe2122 (Jan 2, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> For slow charging, the problem is that T10, at least theoretically, supports Mediatek's Pump Express. But until now I have not found a real power adapter that charges at 9-12 volts, but only 5 volts, even power adapter from Teclast (model FLD0710) supports only 5 volts and only 1.69 Amperes (as described here in the other thread - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74931604&postcount=21). And also other power adapters that support Pump Express (for example Sony UCH12) only provides 1.41 ampere (at 5 volts), so very poor results.
> I do not know if original power adapter provided by Teclast may solve this problem or not. Anyway some adapters provide up to 2 amperes (5 volts), this is enough to charge the battery but does not solve the problem of a missing quick-charge.
> Unfortunately T10 has not the new Type-C usb connector, but only the old micro-usb, so for battery charging we cannot have more than this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback. I paid roughly $210 US for this, so hopefully I am not disappointed. I really couldn't find a tablet comparable with 4GB RAM.


----------



## jagares (Jan 2, 2018)

*Screen lock problem*

Hi,

First of all, thanks for your reviews and the information provided about Teclast T10, especially to @italianquadcore.

I bought this tablet 2 months ago to Gearbest (no power supply was shipped) and I've had a really annoying issue since the very first moment I turned it on: the screen gets locked frequently even when you're holding the tablet and touching the screen.

I'm currently running stock firmware v1.28 but I've updated twice using OTA app and the issue hasn't been fixed yet. I haven't rooted it or installed TWRP (still using original recovery).

Are you having this issue? Do I have to tune any option in "Settings"? I think I checked by mistake an option related to Google Smart Lock and it's still doing their stuff despite being disabled, having removed the Google account and having performed a soft reset.

I've tried several times to reset to factory defaults from the "Settings -> Backup & reset" menu option. I've also tried it from the recovery menu using the "Wipe eMMC" option but the issue is still there after rebooting.

Please, any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jan 3, 2018)

jagares said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, thanks for your reviews and the information provided about Teclast T10, especially to @italianquadcore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you changed the screen lockout time from 1 or 2 minutes to greater?


----------



## jagares (Jan 3, 2018)

*Screen lock*



CrimsonKnight13 said:


> Have you changed the screen lockout time from 1 or 2 minutes to greater?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course. I've just done a soft reset, changed the language to English and set this option to 5 minutes. I've also tried to turn off these options: adaptive brightness, screen lock method, screen saver, etc.

The screen gets locked when you move the tablet. It seems it detects you're placing it on the table or something like that.

If it's related to some previous option in Google Smart Lock, how can I completely wipe user data? The "Wipe eMMC" option in original recovery doesn't seem to be working either.

I've downloaded the full stock firmware v1.28 to overwrite any previous data but I don't know how to install it. There's no "Update from file" option in my recovery.

Thank you.


----------



## etabeta1234 (Jan 3, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> For slow charging, the problem is that T10, at least theoretically, supports Mediatek's Pump Express. But until now I have not found a real power adapter that charges at 9-12 volts, but only 5 volts, even power adapter from Teclast (model FLD0710) supports only 5 volts and only 1.69 Amperes (as described here in the other thread - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74931604&postcount=21). And also other power adapters that support Pump Express (for example Sony UCH12) only provides 1.41 ampere (at 5 volts), so very poor results.
> I do not know if original power adapter provided by Teclast may solve this problem or not. Anyway some adapters provide up to 2 amperes (5 volts), this is enough to charge the battery but does not solve the problem of a missing quick-charge.
> Unfortunately T10 has not the new Type-C usb connector, but only the old micro-usb, so for battery charging we cannot have more than this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in your opinion, what is the best adapter to charge the T10. I had see in your youtube channel that you have try Rock adapter.....


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 3, 2018)

etabeta1234 said:


> So, in your opinion, what is the best adapter to charge the T10. I had see in your youtube channel that you have try Rock adapter.....

Click to collapse



Yesterday I received the Rock power charger and I've tested it, great results. Yes it is the best one at the moment.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 3, 2018)

jagares said:


> Yes, of course. I've just done a soft reset, changed the language to English and set this option to 5 minutes. I've also tried to turn off these options: adaptive brightness, screen lock method, screen saver, etc.
> 
> The screen gets locked when you move the tablet. It seems it detects you're placing it on the table or something like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you got a flip-cover mounted on this tablet?


----------



## jagares (Jan 3, 2018)

*Screen lock (flip cover)*



italianquadcore said:


> Have you got a flip-cover mounted on this tablet?

Click to collapse



Yes, I can't link to Gearbest but it's this one: GEARBEST_COM/tablet-accessories/pp_877896.html?wid=21

Edit:

You mentioned it on this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74926785&postcount=19


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 3, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Yesterday I received the Rock power charger and I've tested it, great results. Yes it is the best one at the moment.

Click to collapse



Can you test the faster Samsung EP-TA20EWE, please? It has an Adaptive Fast Charging (Max. 15W). Output voltage: 5 V 2.0A OR 9V 1.67A

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 3, 2018)

jagares said:


> Yes, I can't link to Gearbest but it's this one: GEARBEST_COM/tablet-accessories/pp_877896.html?wid=21
> 
> Edit:
> 
> You mentioned it on this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74926785&postcount=19

Click to collapse



Do you have this problem even without the flip cover mounted? Do you have this problem even with the flip cover full opened (like in this photo https://ibb.co/hPTvn6)?

I am asking you this because in some flip covers the built-in magnets are too strong, so if you rotate the cover of the flip case (in this case the silver-coloured part of the flip cover) and put it under/behind the tablet (the flip cover touches the rear side of the tablet), the tablet's magnetic sensor thinks that you've closed the flip case so it powers the display off.
Hope that you understood, for me it is difficult to explain this matter without images and videos.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 3, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Can you test the faster Samsung EP-TA20EWE, please? It has an Adaptive Fast Charging (Max. 15W). Output voltage: 5 V 2.0A OR 9V 1.67A
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



This Samsung power charger has got the EU plug, the US plug device should be named EP-TA20JWE, its official page is this (https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/m...able-microusb-usb-cable-white-ep-ta20jweusta/).
Anyway they are compatible only with Samsung's proprietary "Adaptive Fast Charging (AFC)" technology, this technology is supported only by Samsung AFC compatible devices.
So did you test it in your post ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75055478&postcount=27 )? 

With Teclast T10 we need a power charger compatible with Mediatek's Pump Express technology. At the moment I've tested only two power chargers with this technology, Sony uch12 and ROCK ZBQC18EU001, but the first one has very poor performances (only 7.11 watts, 1.41 Amperes, only 5.04 Volts), but the last one surprised me with excellent performances (14.00 watts, 1.53 Ampere and 9.09 Volts) - it really makes sense of Pump Express technology.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 3, 2018)

*Hardware diagnostics tool - Device Info HW app by Andrey Efremov*

We need to get a database for Teclast T10 because the components and drivers for the several revisions of this device may differ. Under-the-hood disparities may affect the behavior of ROMs.
A nice hardware diagnostics tool is the Device Info HW app by Andrey Efremov. Therefore, I request that you install the app and select Upload device information at the Info Center option in order to feed the Device Info HW database by Audrey Efremov. Then check the database for comparison with other Teclast T10 devices.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.andr7e.deviceinfohw

Database of Device Info HW for Teclast
http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/...rm0&brand=brand0&filter=teclast&submit=Search


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 3, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> We need to get a database for Teclast T10 because the components and drivers for the several revisions of this device may differ. Under-the-hood disparities may affect the behavior of ROMs.
> A nice hardware diagnostics tool is the Device Info HW app by Andrey Efremov. Therefore, I request that you install the app and select Upload device information at the Info Center option in order to feed the Device Info HW database by Audrey Efremov. Then check the database for comparison with other Teclast T10 devices.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.andr7e.deviceinfohw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just uploaded, it should be this ( http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/item.php?item=7937 ), but it has the same infos as here ( http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/item.php?item=6559 ).


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 3, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Just uploaded, it should be this ( http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/item.php?item=7937 ), but it has the same infos as here ( http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/item.php?item=6559 ).

Click to collapse



PLATFORM - mt8173
Is it not supposed to be the hexacore MT8176 on Teclast T10?
We have to report this discrepancy to Andrey Efremov in his thread. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-device-info-hw-t3558335

What do you get with AIDA64?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.finalwire.aida64


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 3, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> PLATFORM - mt8173
> Is it not supposed to be the hexacore MT8176 on Teclast T10?
> We have to report this discrepancy to Andrey Efremov in his thread.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-device-info-hw-t3558335
> ...

Click to collapse



Platform correctly is MT8173 because this is included inside file "/system/build.prop" (key is "ro.board.platform=mt8173"), so both "Aida64" and "Device Info HW" apps show it correctly.
Instead the SOC/CPU is MT8176 (with 6 cores), and both above-mentioned apps correctly show this value.


----------



## jagares (Jan 3, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Do you have this problem even without the flip cover mounted? Do you have this problem even with the flip cover full opened (like in this photo https://ibb.co/hPTvn6)?
> 
> I am asking you this because in some flip covers the built-in magnets are too strong, so if you rotate the cover of the flip case (in this case the silver-coloured part of the flip cover) and put it under/behind the tablet (the flip cover touches the rear side of the tablet), the tablet's magnetic sensor thinks that you've closed the flip case so it powers the display off.
> Hope that you understood, for me it is difficult to explain this matter without images and videos.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's exactly what was happening! I wouldn't had realized ever without your help.  

Thank you again.


----------



## tenoce (Jan 5, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Do you have this problem even without the flip cover mounted? Do you have this problem even with the flip cover full opened (like in this photo https://ibb.co/hPTvn6)?
> 
> I am asking you this because in some flip covers the built-in magnets are too strong, so if you rotate the cover of the flip case (in this case the silver-coloured part of the flip cover) and put it under/behind the tablet (the flip cover touches the rear side of the tablet), the tablet's magnetic sensor thinks that you've closed the flip case so it powers the display off.
> Hope that you understood, for me it is difficult to explain this matter without images and videos.

Click to collapse



I have the exact same issue. Have to order a different cover.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 5, 2018)

@jagares and @tenoce - in the following photo the magnet is over the magnetic sensor. Try to put a piece of tape (in that position) on flip cover in order to create a separator and to decrease the power of the built-in magnet (the magnet I've used is only for reference). Otherwise you need to purchase another cover.


----------



## tenoce (Jan 5, 2018)

*Viber force close*

Could anyone install Viber and also using it? Mine always force closes.


----------



## tenoce (Jan 5, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> @jagares and @tenoce - in the following photo the magnet is over the magnetic sensor. Try to put a piece of tape (in that position) on flip cover in order to create a separator and to decrease the power of the built-in magnet (the magnet I've used is only for reference). Otherwise you need to purchase another cover.

Click to collapse



I have this type of cover:


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jan 5, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> This Samsung power charger has got the EU plug, the US plug device should be named EP-TA20JWE, its official page is this (https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/m...able-microusb-usb-cable-white-ep-ta20jweusta/).
> Anyway they are compatible only with Samsung's proprietary "Adaptive Fast Charging (AFC)" technology, this technology is supported only by Samsung AFC compatible devices.
> So did you test it in your post ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75055478&postcount=27 )?
> 
> With Teclast T10 we need a power charger compatible with Mediatek's Pump Express technology. At the moment I've tested only two power chargers with this technology, Sony uch12 and ROCK ZBQC18EU001, but the first one has very poor performances (only 7.11 watts, 1.41 Amperes, only 5.04 Volts), but the last one surprised me with excellent performances (14.00 watts, 1.53 Ampere and 9.09 Volts) - it really makes sense of Pump Express technology.

Click to collapse



I wound up buying the UCH12 before I saw your post. Next month, I'll get the ROCK charger instead.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 5, 2018)

tenoce said:


> I have this type of cover:

Click to collapse



You have to put the tape on the silver part of your cover, discard the transparent part.


----------



## tenoce (Jan 5, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> You have to put the tape on the silver part of your cover, discard the transparent part.

Click to collapse



Some piece of the paper towel from the office bathroom did the job. Will look for some silver color paper to have a final version. Thank you for your input on how to correct the issue.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 5, 2018)

What is the most advisable cover for Teclast T10, in order to avoid the magnet interference on screen performance?


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jan 5, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> What is the most advisable cover for Teclast T10, in order to avoid the magnet interference on screen performance?

Click to collapse



I bought the case from Gearbest & it works great. No complaints here.


----------



## smokinjoe2122 (Jan 5, 2018)

What needs to happen so we get our own device subforum, like a typical device on XDA? It would be nice to separate ROM issues from which accessories are best. @mods?


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 5, 2018)

smokinjoe2122 said:


> What needs to happen so we get our own device subforum, like a typical device on XDA? It would be nice to separate ROM issues from which accessories are best. @mods?

Click to collapse



We have 3 threads for T10, this thread, the thread for accessories and the thread for root. I have already asked for a full section for this device, but it is too early, we need more users and more pages.


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 5, 2018)

For full forum, there would need to be much more discussion, more users, more threads, in a short, more of everything. On the other hand, it is not impossible. We already got special tag (see tags), we can see them with all Teclatst T10 threads.

Now, something completely different, my device arrived, it is with v1.24 firmware (but it was in English, probably guys at shop changed language from Chines). And I was just checking OTA page and I saw this:



> t10_e3c5_v1.24_20171011_v1.28_20171120_4103.zip
> t10_e3c5_v1.28_20171120_v1.31_20171207_67a8.zip
> t10_e3c5_v1.28_20171120_v1.32_20171220_df26.zip
> t10_e3c5_v1.31_20171207_v1.32_20171220_6c2e.zip

Click to collapse



It seems like they are completely skip v1.31 for newer people? It looks like v1.31 can cause problems for people even in series of OTAs?

And, what do you say, should I upgrade to v1.32? I didn't noticed in my short time with 1.24 ghost touches (enabled showing where device register touches). What would you do?


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 6, 2018)

I've also received one of these tablets in the last couple of days and experience the ghost touches issue. It seems to surface a lot more frequently when playing any of the Geometry Dash games. Totally kills my progress when a ghost tap makes me jump at the wrong time. I get ghost touches on any of the firmwares I've tried which was 1.28, 1.32 and the default 1.03 global one. Can't tell if it's software or hardware related. Put a ticket in to Gearbest for an exchange and waiting for their response.


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jan 6, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> For full forum, there would need to be much more discussion, more users, more threads, in a short, more of everything. On the other hand, it is not impossible. We already got special tag (see tags), we can see them with all Teclatst T10 threads.
> 
> Now, something completely different, my device arrived, it is with v1.24 firmware (but it was in English, probably guys at shop changed language from Chines). And I was just checking OTA page and I saw this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



v1.31 had major issues, so they removed it & provided an improved version.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 6, 2018)

*Second screen protector is underneath and gets bubbles*



abaithad said:


> Hi all
> Regarding ghost touch, I was having such problem in the beginning, and I discovered that the tablet was having a second screen protector that I didn't see first. I removed it and the issues disappeared. Now it really works perfect. Pointing this point as it took me some hours to find this "thing" and I was thinking first that tablet was faulty...
> 
> Thanks also for this thread, it helped me for root and similar stuff, for info i'm on 1.03 firmware.

Click to collapse



Regarding ghost touch, look what happens when the first screen protector is removed! A second screen protector is underneath and gets bubbles! Watch from minute 3:00 - 3:47 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RppPlUBm4Sc

Do you know that Teclast T10's 8MP rear camera has a very good and above average quality at night (both with proper lighting and low light) in photos and videos? Watch from minute 12:00 - 13:53 (photos) and from minute 14:00 - 14:20 (video).


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 6, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> For full forum, there would need to be much more discussion, more users, more threads, in a short, more of everything. On the other hand, it is not impossible. We already got special tag (see tags), we can see them with all Teclatst T10 threads.
> 
> Now, something completely different, my device arrived, it is with v1.24 firmware (but it was in English, probably guys at shop changed language from Chines). And I was just checking OTA page and I saw this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TeclastOTA app looks inside "update.xml" file, this file has been changed in order to skip v1.31, so people with v1.28 will directly update to v1.32, while v1.31 users will update to v1.32. The .zip file anyway remains available, but I discourage to use it, v1.31 introduced severe ghost touches.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 6, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Regarding ghost touch, look what happens when the first screen protector is removed! A second screen protector is underneath and gets bubbles! Watch from minute 3:00 - 3:47
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RppPlUBm4Sc
> 
> Do you know that Teclast T10's 8MP rear camera has a very good and above average quality at night (both with proper lighting and low light) in photos and videos? Watch from minute 12:00 - 13:53 (photos) and from minute 14:00 - 14:20 (video).

Click to collapse



Yes, I confirm that T10 arrives with two screen films, first one has a white tab (we need to remove it), second one is the real screen protector. Anyway its quality is really low, fingerprints clearly remain on it, we need to clean the display everyday.
About cameras, due to the fact T10 is a tablet, I need only the front camera for video conferencing, I never used the rear camera (even in Nexus 7).
On internet some users complained with Teclast because front camera has better resolution than rear camera, so for them Teclast made a mistake!!!
In my opinion T10 is not fully portable due to its big size and weight, so gps and rear camera are not really necessary, but also missing gyroscope/compass is not necessary (It is difficult for me to imagine people go round the streets with this big tablet waiting for gps, using compass or making photos).


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 6, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Yes, I confirm that T10 arrives with two screen films, first one has a white tab (we need to remove it), second one is the real screen protector. Anyway its quality is really low, fingerprints clearly remain on it, we need to clean the display everyday.
> About cameras, due to the fact T10 is a tablet, I need only the front camera for video conferencing, I never used the rear camera (even in Nexus 7).
> On internet some users complained with Teclast because front camera has better resolution than rear camera, so for them Teclast made a mistake!!!
> In my opinion T10 is not fully portable due to its big size and weight, so gps and rear camera are not really necessary, but also missing gyroscope/compass is not necessary (It is difficult for me to imagine people go round the streets with this big tablet waiting for gps, using compass or making photos).

Click to collapse



My parents do not want a smartphone. They use the tablet for in car Navigation, driving a 18 year old Renault Scenic. A big screen of 10.1" is their requirement. They rejected my offer of an iPad 9.7" because the screen is smaller than Toshiba Excite Pro 10.1". Old people think differently. Is Teclast T10 adequate for in car Navigation?
Have you removed both screen films and replaced with an higher quality one?
Is the quality of visual display any worse if they are not removed at all?
My parents use the tablet for photos on family gatherings and also for sky watching in their veranda at night. I know that is easiest to do with a smartphone or a lighter iPad.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 6, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> My parents do not want a smartphone. They use the tablet for in car Navigation, driving a 18 year old Renault Scenic. A big screen of 10.1" is their requirement. They rejected my offer of an iPad 9.7" because the screen is smaller than Toshiba Excite Pro 10.1". Old people think differently. Is Teclast T10 adequate for in car Navigation?
> Have you removed both screen films and replaced with an higher quality one?
> Is the quality of visual display any worse if they are not removed at all?
> My parents use the tablet for photos on family gatherings and also for sky watching in their veranda at night. I know that is easiest to do with a smartphone or a lighter iPad.

Click to collapse



I never used a tablet in a car, only smartphones, but anyway I try to create a "pros-and-cons" list for using T10 in a car - obviously these are only my opinions:

Pros
1) T10 has a high-capacity battery, 8100 mah. It can be used in a car to watch movies, play music, and watch photos, useful for entertainment. The only "con" is that we have to quick charge it (I will discuss it later).
2) T10 supports a micro-sd card, up to 128 GB capacity. I confirm this matter because I am using a 128 GB microsd card and it properly works. With a such amount of storage, we can play all media files we need.
3) T10 has got an Earphone jack and two powerful stereo speakers, good for watching movies and playing music. Furthermore we can use bluetooth earphones/speakers.
4) CPU/SOC is powerful enough to watch Full-HD (and even 2K/4K) movies, using a high-res display. The display is not the best on the market, but it is good enough for multimedia.
5) GPS is properly working, even without network connection, and it is good enough. Some days I posted a screenshot of a GPS app, I was at home, so the performances will be even better outside.
6) If we need an internet connection, we can use either the wifi connection of the car or an external portable 3G/4G wi-fi router that we can properly use via AC wi-fi connection (2,4 Ghz and 5 Ghz). Regarding wifi, I can confirm that, through 5 Ghz, I achieved up to 200 mbit/sec connections here at home through a fiber-router - this should be enough for 3G/4G connections.

Cons
1) The only "serious" con is charging this big battery, that means it is difficult to find one excellent charger for quick charging such a big battery. If for me it was so difficult to find an excellent ac/dc charger compatible with Mediatek's Pump Express, I have no idea if there is one excellent only-dc charger that we can use in a car. Anyway we should have one charger that provides at least 10 watts (we do not care about voltage), just to avoid a fast discharge when we watch movies or when tablet performs heavy tasks.

About your questions regarding screen films:
1) I have removed both provided screen films and replaced with other third-parties screen films. One was opaque (not transparent), it was good to avoid reflections and I noticed no fingerprints, but the overall color/image quality considerably decreased. Another one was very difficult for me to be applied (it had the same size of the display), in the end I trashed it. The last one is universal, but it is cheap and there are so many fingerprints.... horrible!!!
2) If you remove all films, the quality is the best you can have with this kind of display. Teclast advertises T10's display is "high-brightness, clear in both indoor and outdoor, high-resolution, and with oleophobic coating anti-fingerprints", I confirm all these points. The only "con" is that the glass is not a Gorilla Glass, so T10's display is more fragile than Gorilla Glass-based display. Not only it cannot protect from strong hits and impacts, but also it cannot protect from severe scratches. Only for this last problem we may use a screen protector (for the first one we can use a flip-cover or an additional case), but it is very difficult to find one with anti-fingerprints oleophobic coating and it is very difficult to find high-quality one with no impact on colors and overall image.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 6, 2018)

I understand what @YuriRM posted today, what the parents need, and not only because I am not so young anymore. The parents have the needs that all users of tablets really have: portability, big display size, good quality of the display, and in that case also a big-sized tablet for the car.

Unfortunately I am not so happy to say that market of tablets is dying day after day. At the end of this post I leave to all of you some sources, also to discuss about this matter here.

At the moment only very few brands continue to manufacture tablets (for example Asus, Huawei, Samsung, Apple, Xiaomi and other minor chinese brands such as Teclast), other brands stopped to make these devices (last one was Google some weeks ago). In the same way as the tablets' market destroyed the market of Netbooks some years ago, the market of AIO (All-In-One) devices is currently destroying the market of Tablets. This is also due to the poor improvements on hardware of tablets, but also due to the higher-and-higher prices of premium branded tablets.... the golden age of cheap tablets, such as Nexus 7, is really so far. Now in the tablet area we have only really expensive tablets (by Samsung and Apple), or very cheap tablet (sold by stores at a good discount to sell off stocks). In the middle, we have some tablets, such as Teclast T10, Asus ZenPad 3S 10, Xiaomi MIPAD 3 or some Huawei 10'' tablets, inside the price range of 150-300 euros (180-360 USD). Yes, Samsung and Apple offer premium tablet with so many features, but at that price users may purchase an AIO device or directly a Notebook/Laptop computer, while very cheap tablets offer obsolete hardware with an even-more obsolete software (Android 4.0, 5.0 or sometimes 6.0). Just not to say that most of the tablet market is moving from Google Android to Microsoft Windows. About the hardware, i would like to see a powerful Snapdragon 835 on a tablet, but what about its cost? I am worried that its cost would be even extreme.

Anyway I am mildly happy about Teclast T10. It has good performance, obviously nothing to do with a Snapdragon 835, but even better than expected for a Mediatek CPU/SOC (see the benchmarks on the first pages of this thread). It has a good display and some useful features of the display (for example "Eye Comfort"), but some of them are really questionable, for example the "Reading mode" (I am doubtful that we can use T10 to read documents/books in the same way as we can do with a real e-book device). And we have high values about RAM, internal storage and support for microsd additional storage. Furthermore this tablet has got also an excellent support for USB OTG, so it supports so many external USB devices (keyboard, mouse, pendrives, ethernet adapters, HDDs, SSDs, CD/DVD/BD drives, and so on). Bluetooth and dual-band wi-fi are also useful. And we do not forget its enormous battery (8100 mah), the fingerprint sensor, the double cameras (the front one is better than rear one in order to improve usability on videoconference and eventually for better selfies), and the HDMI output (a rarity for this kind of devices). Finally we have a simple (simple for skilled users) method to root this tablet and to have TWRP recovery (drastically better than the stock one) even without unlocking the bootloader - this protects us from serious data corruption or even from bricking this tablet.

There are some missing features such as the gyroscope (we cannot use the Compass for example), the display's glass is not a Gorilla Glass (but we are talking about a relatively-cheap device) so we must be more careful of it (a flip cover and a screen protector are almost mandatory), there are bugs regarding the digitizer that affects touching usability (either missing touches or even ghost ones) - theoretically these bugs may be fixed via software (but we do not take it for granted, also considering the misstep of firmware v1.31), and there is a big big question mark about the future of Android updates, so what about Nougat 7.1.x or even Oreo 8.1.x - when we will receive them? 

So I ask to all owners of this tablet, what do you think about T10? Which are your "Pros" and "Cons"?

=========================================================
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/28/16827028/google-pixel-c-android-tablet-end-sales
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/21/what-happened-to-tablet-sales/
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/4/15550382/tablet-market-shrinks-10-quarters-apple-microsoft
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...lobal-tablet-market-continues-shrink-IDC.html
http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/engl...ow-mixed-results-amid-tablet-market-declining


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 6, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> About your questions regarding screen films:
> 1) I have removed both provided screen films and replaced with other third-parties screen films.

Click to collapse



Did you try glass screen protector? I bought one for my device, but it still hasn't arrived (hopefully, it will soon, till then I'm keeping this one that came with T10).


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 7, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> I understand what @YuriRM posted today, what the parents need, and not only because I am not so young anymore. The parents have the needs that all users of tablets really have: portability, big display size, good quality of the display, and in that case also a big-sized tablet for the car.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not so happy to say that market of tablets is dying day after day. At the end of this post I leave to all of you some sources, also to discuss about this matter here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apart from the ghost touches I actually really like the device. I only experience it during playing any of the RobTop Geometry Dash games and for a little while after leaving it and returning to the home screen.
Haven't experienced other games/apps causing it yet. I'm curious if other people get ghost touches in Geometry Dash too


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 7, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> Did you try glass screen protector? I bought one for my device, but it still hasn't arrived (hopefully, it will soon, till then I'm keeping this one that came with T10).

Click to collapse



Yes, I have already tried some glass screen protectors (see my point 1 on my previous post).
Which/where is the product you have purchased?


----------



## salvagt (Jan 7, 2018)

Has anyone tried to put a wallpaper in the locker screen??.
I haven't been able to find the option in the section settings.
Thanks.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 7, 2018)

I finally received the tablet yesterday. It looks quite good.
it came with the global 1.03 (which I understand it is the global, english) but I see they haven´t created any new version from 1.32 (Chinese Market)
Is it worth it to jump to 1.32? I haven´t had enough time yet to fully test it.

Btw, Has anyone tried to root the tables using "fastboot boot tpwr.img" directly? 
In other devices this will just load TWRP without changing anything.

And from there load "Magik or Supersu"?


----------



## willthrom (Jan 7, 2018)

I gave it a go to "Ghost Touch Tester" and I am really believing is a joke.
According to the instructions the app is only supposed to draw some patterns but you can see it kills the response time of the tablet.  Anyway, I am going to uninstalled and carry on enjoying the tablet.

Activating in the Developer Menu  both options in input I can see only records my taps and nothing else. (I haven´t played too much with other games/tools yet)


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 7, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Yes, I have already tried some glass screen protectors (see my point 1 on my previous post).
> Which/where is the product you have purchased?

Click to collapse



I bought it here: https://www.gearbest.com/tablet-accessories/pp_984096.html?wid=21 (then it was a bit cheaper, $6,41).

For case I bought this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fas...ase-for-Teclast-T10-10-1inch/32829853203.html


----------



## Fodder185 (Jan 8, 2018)

I feel like I'm one of the lucky ones, or maybe just not using the tablet as intensively as some of you?  I've had it for a few weeks now and no issues with ghost touches or anything else.

My only complaint would be that netflix is limited to 720p due to the widevine certification but that's not a major problem for me.


----------



## salvagt (Jan 8, 2018)

Has anyone noticed the battery descent so fast when it arrived to 15% until 0%?


----------



## tenoce (Jan 9, 2018)

salvagt said:


> Has anyone noticed the battery descent so fast when it arrived to 15% until 0%?

Click to collapse



I had a Vernee Thor with MT6753 (Octacore) and this had a very similar issue. I guess I have not gone down to 15% battery on the Teclast, so I cannot confirm.


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 9, 2018)

You can never trust that battery percentage is actual percentage how long battery will last. It is simply not linear, as we expect it. So sometimes percentage can stay for very long time on one number, then it can drop pretty fast. It is best to take it just as general idea, until you know how much battery you really have.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 9, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> You can never trust that battery percentage is actual percentage how long battery will last. It is simply not linear, as we expect it. So sometimes percentage can stay for very long time on one number, then it can drop pretty fast. It is best to take it just as general idea, until you know how much battery you really have.

Click to collapse



I agree, the same also happens when charging the battery, the battery level at 95% (more or less) suddenly raises up to 100%. In my humble opinion this is due to large capacity battery, the circuit that manages it may have problems to read the current battery level. I am doubtful that this strange behavior may be solved via software. Even considering this matter, I discourage the use of this tablet with a battery level below 15%.


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 9, 2018)

Fodder185 said:


> I feel like I'm one of the lucky ones, or maybe just not using the tablet as intensively as some of you? I've had it for a few weeks now and no issues with ghost touches or anything else.
> 
> My only complaint would be that netflix is limited to 720p due to the widevine certification but that's not a major problem for me.

Click to collapse



Enable Show Touches in Developer Settings and then play Geometry Dash for a while and see if you experience it. Most times for me I'll see lots of ghost touches appear on the display with this game


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 10, 2018)

@italianquadcore are you willing to try a modern wet install skin (several brands) or even an older liquid screen protector on Teclast T10? It will protect for scratches only.

The 8 Best Android Screen Protectors to Buy in 2018
https://www.lifewire.com/best-android-screen-protectors-4050528

Liquid Screen Protector vs Tempered Glass: Which One Should You Choose For Your iPhone or iPad?
https://www.igeeksblog.com/liquid-screen-protector-vs-tempered-glass/

Regarding GPS without Compass, will it negatively affect in-car navigation?


----------



## tenoce (Jan 10, 2018)

Sorry for bringing up again, but has someone successfully used Viber on this tablet? Mine keeps crashing.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 10, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> @italianquadcore are you willing to try a modern wet install skin (several brands) or even an older liquid screen protector on Teclast T10? It will protect for scratches only.
> 
> The 8 Best Android Screen Protectors to Buy in 2018
> https://www.lifewire.com/best-android-screen-protectors-4050528
> ...

Click to collapse



T10 is a cheap tablet, I don't know it is useful to invest a lot of money for screen protectors (and in particular with liquid ones), also considering the problems we are facing with touch-screen.
About GPS without Compass, in Internet there is too much confusion about this matter (people that confirm Navigators still work even without Compass, other people that tell Compass is mandatory to make navigators work). I've only used Navigators with Symbian and Android operative systems, but only with smartphones (all of them had Compass hardware).


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 10, 2018)

In this chinese forum, I discovered a new device of T10 family, called E3C6.
Going here and inputting E3C6, we have a new device with only one firmware (at the moment), V1.00_20171214, dated December 14, 2017.
Obviously also the OTA folder exists ( http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6_g/update/ ), there is no update available, only the usual "update.xml" file used by Teclast's updater app.
In above-mentioned thread of chinese forum, due to not-perfect translation from chinese to english, I am not able to understand the difference between E3C5 and E3C6 (there is a little paragraph about it), also because the author of that post is discussing about a TOS project - the screenshots show this Android release in "About" window.
So, at the moment, we have E3C5, E3C5_G, and also E3C6, all included in the same family of T10 tablet. Which will be the next device? Make your bets sirs


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 10, 2018)

*Teclast T10 - prototype E3C5 vs. official E3C6*



italianquadcore said:


> In this chinese forum, I discovered a new device of T10 family, called E3C6.
> Going here and inputting E3C6, we have a new device with only one firmware (at the moment), V1.00_20171214, dated December 14, 2017.
> Obviously also the OTA folder exists ( http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6_g/update/ ), there is no update available, only the usual "update.xml" file used by Teclast's updater app.
> In above-mentioned thread of chinese forum, due to not-perfect translation from chinese to english, I am not able to understand the difference between E3C5 and E3C6 (there is a little paragraph about it), also because the author of that post is discussing about a TOS project - the screenshots show this Android release in "About" window.
> So, at the moment, we have E3C5, E3C5_G, and also E3C6, all included in the same family of T10 tablet. Which will be the next device? Make your bets sirs

Click to collapse



This is what I gather from the bbs. Look at the back of your device for E3C5 or E3C6 labels.

The official Teclast T10 is model E3C6 with Teclast Operating System (TOS). This is the device registered for homologation with China authority. It was produced in small batches. However, due to comercial pressure and high demand of the tablet in the global market the Teclast company released the prototype E3C5 for sale, albeit with TOS software developed for the official E3C6 model. Unfortunately, generalised complaints about the ghost touch bugs on the E3C5 model have forced Teclast to focus on that device. Several patches have been issued. Therefore, the chinese owners of the E3C6 model complain that development has been stopped by Teclast. 
Both devices, E3C5 and E3C6, will get Android 8.0 soon (*I do not believe it*). But first both need to be stabilized by separate new algorithms in order to converge to a commun stable TOS project. The aim is to ensure that users can receive satisfactory results after a single software upgrade through OTA.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 10, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> This is what I gather from the bbs. Look at the back of your device for E3C5 or E3C6 labels.
> 
> The official Teclast T10 is model E3C6 with Teclast Operating System (TOS). This is the device registered for homologation with China authority. It was produced in small batches. However, due to comercial pressure and high demand of the tablet in the global market the Teclast company released the prototype E3C5 for sale, albeit with TOS software developed for the official E3C6 model. Unfortunately, generalised complaints about the ghost touch bugs on the E3C5 model have forced Teclast to focus on that device. Several patches have been issued. Therefore, the chinese owners of the E3C6 model complain that development has been stopped by Teclast.
> Both devices, E3C5 and E3C6, will get Android 8.0 soon (*I do not believe it*). But first both need to be stabilized by separate new algorithms in order to converge to a commun stable TOS project. The aim is to ensure that users can receive satisfactory results after a single software upgrade through OTA.

Click to collapse



Quite interesting... still we don´t know the different between E3C5 and E3C6 (the _G is not a new hardware but GLOBAL release firmware as I understood it).

The one I bought 1 month ago is the E3C5 from Gearbest after waiting 3 weeks for stock.....
I don´t see any Ghost problems in mine.... Touch Point and Track Points seems to look as a normal device.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 10, 2018)

*Turn-by-turn navigation... road test on Teclast T10*



italianquadcore said:


> About GPS without Compass, in Internet there is too much confusion about this matter (people that confirm Navigators still work even without Compass, other people that tell Compass is mandatory to make navigators work). I've only used Navigators with Symbian and Android operative systems, but only with smartphones (all of them had Compass hardware).

Click to collapse



Can someone take Teclast T10 for a drive on the road, please? Test if the GPS without Compass is any good for in-car turn-by-turn navigation, with voice assistance. Let us know the results, please.


----------



## abaithad (Jan 10, 2018)

YuriRM said:
			
		

> Regarding GPS without Compass, will it negatively affect in-car navigation?

Click to collapse



No it shouldn't, it might even run better as several MTK devices have serious problem with compass, it keeps turning and cannot fix on the right pole,  that makes navigation totally unusable. 
I had the samsung galaxy j5 in the past. It doesn't have a compass but I never had a problem with gps navigation. Without compass the difrence will be the requied time to start the navigation. The phone will take some seconds more to know the direction of the car using multiple GPS positions only. With compass, if the phone is in a stable position, the direction will be determined very quickly with the help of compass. Also, turning or going by a roundabout is more fluent and easy for user with it as the pole of the device changes with the car and then car position on gps application shows quickly your real direction. 
I didn't use this tablet for navigation but I'd say that if it fixes many satellites constantly without cuts, then navigation should just run fine.


----------



## smokinjoe2122 (Jan 11, 2018)

So before I try to send the device back, I was able to get the new TOS software (Basically Phoenix OS) for the T10. I downloaded it through Baidu, which took forever, but re-uploaded through Android file host as a mirror.

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=240250

Everything is in Chinese until you change the language. Play services aren't updating either.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 11, 2018)

*TOS software (Basically Phoenix OS) for the T10*



smokinjoe2122 said:


> So before I try to send the device back, I was able to get the new TOS software (Basically Phoenix OS) for the T10. I downloaded it through Baidu, which took forever, but re-uploaded through Android file host as a mirror.
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=240250
> 
> Everything is in Chinese until you change the language. Play services aren't updating either.

Click to collapse



Why do you want to send it back? What version was it running originally?

Good news continues, T10 (E3C5) -TOS also come!
http://bbs.teclast.com/forum-114-1.html

Is it the version that you uploaded?

NOTE - In 2017, Phoenix OS was updated to the latest version of Android (7.1) for the major platforms (ARM/x86). The x86 version was additionally updated with the Linux 4.9 kernel.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 11, 2018)

Needrom website ( https://www.needrom.com/download/teclast-t10-e3c5/ ) now includes also the TOS V2.00 rom file (E3C6) with the standard flashing rom (the same used by other v1.xx firmwares) and the same chinese folders - size of the .zip file is 702 MB, while the file in AndroidFileHost is 737 MB.
So now should we have one rom file from Androidfilehost, one rom file TOS V2.00 for E3C6, and one file TOS rom for E3C5?
I attach also some screenshots from Phoenix OS I am testing in a virtual machine.

UPDATE : file TOS from AndroidFileHost is the TOS V2.00 for E3C5, this is its "build.prop" file:
ro.phoenix.version.build=1515034636
ro.phoenix.version.code=2.0.0
ro.phoenix.version.codename=2.0.0
ro.phoenix.os.branch=Phoenix.Pro
ro.build.version.release=7.0
ro.build.version.security_patch=2017-04-05
ro.build.date=2018年 01月 04日 星期四 10:57:15 CST
ro.product.model=T10(E3C5) 
ro.product.device=t10_e3c5

While the TOS rom file in Needrom website is for E3C6, this is its "build.prop" file:
ro.phoenix.version.build=1513847320
ro.phoenix.version.code=2.0.0
ro.phoenix.version.codename=2.0.0
ro.phoenix.os.branch=Phoenix.Pro
ro.build.version.release=7.0
ro.build.version.security_patch=2017-04-05
ro.build.date=2017年 12月 21日 星期四 17:08:31 CST
ro.product.model=T10(E3C6)
ro.product.device=t10_e3c6


----------



## smokinjoe2122 (Jan 11, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Why do you want to send it back? What version was it running originally?
> 
> Good news continues, T10 (E3C5) -TOS also come!
> http://bbs.teclast.com/forum-114-1.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, this is the ROM for the E3C5, which was posted on the Chinese Forum. It is not for the 6, but the 5.

I am sending it back due to screen glitches, and overall laggyness. Perhaps it was my device, but I will go with another device. It was originally running 1.31 - Note, GearBest is actually letting me send it to a distribution center here in the US, so no overseas shipping for me. I can very much appreciate this, so good on them. 

I did find all apps run, except Gmail. I personally think they installed the wrong version of Google Play services, and you cannot update it, but perhaps they'll fix it with an ota. Good luck


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 11, 2018)

*Dragon Dictation - Swype Keyboard by Nuance Communications*

Can you try Swype Keyboard by Nuance Communications, please? Is it compatible with Teclast T10?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nuance.swype.trial

Swype Keyboard incorporates a professional‑grade dictation solution, Dragon Dictation.

DRAGON DICTATION – Swype comes with best-in-class voice recognition so you can go hands-free and dictate text quickly with a simple press of the voice key on the Swype keyboard. Dragon allows you to see phrase-based results in near real-time without leaving the dictation UI.

Can you test Dragon dictation on Teclast T10, please? It understands punctuation marks, commas, new paragraph, etc. Therefore, it is better than Google voice for dictation in european languages other than english. 

Why do I want this? Being a slow typist, dictation will speed up tasks like writing reports.  It is an useful office tool for daily work. Otherwise, I will have to follow the lead of @italianquadcore and install Phoenix OS (version 2.5.7 for x86, Android 7.1.1). 

Therefore, I may buy two units of Teclast T10 (my father and I). I guess that the E3C6 model has additional hardware: Gyroscope and Compass. But only a few units have been produced yet.

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




smokinjoe2122 said:


> Yes, this is the ROM for the E3C5, which was posted on the Chinese Forum. It is not for the 6, but the 5.
> 
> I am sending it back due to screen glitches, and overall laggyness. Perhaps it was my device, but I will go with another device. It was originally running 1.31 - Note, GearBest is actually letting me send it to a distribution center here in the US, so no overseas shipping for me. I can very much appreciate this, so good on them.
> 
> I did find all apps run, except Gmail. I personally think they installed the wrong version of Google Play services, and you cannot update it, but perhaps they'll fix it with an ota. Good luck

Click to collapse



What is your choice for the next device?


----------



## smokinjoe2122 (Jan 11, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Can you try Swype Keyboard by Nuance Communications, please? Is it compatible with Teclast T10?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nuance.swype.trial
> 
> Swype Keyboard incorporates a professional‑grade dictation solution, Dragon Dictation.
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly, for what I use it for, I got the 2017 iPad barely used for $270 on Swappa...I still love Android, but I think iOS will handle the tablet interface a bit better..


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 12, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Can someone take Teclast T10 for a drive on the road, please? Test if the GPS without Compass is any good for in-car turn-by-turn navigation, with voice assistance. Let us know the results, please.

Click to collapse



I used it this morning to drive to work with Here maps and it worked aces


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 12, 2018)

*Phoenix OS - overall laggyness*



willthrom said:


> Quite interesting... still we don´t know the different between E3C5 and E3C6 (the _G is not a new hardware but GLOBAL release firmware as I understood it).
> 
> The one I bought 1 month ago is the E3C5 from Gearbest after waiting 3 weeks for stock.....
> I don´t see any Ghost problems in mine.... Touch Point and Track Points seems to look as a normal device.

Click to collapse



E3C5 - prototype
E3C6 - Gyroscope, Compass and Galileo GNSS 

Wishful thinking!

What version is your device running?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




smokinjoe2122 said:


> Yes, this is the ROM for the E3C5, which was posted on the Chinese Forum. It is not for the 6, but the 5.
> 
> I am sending it back due to screen glitches, and overall laggyness.

Click to collapse



Have you read and watched this review on youtube? The specs are similar to Teclast T10 and runs Phoenix OS.

ONDA V10 PRO review 
https://techtablets.com/2017/07/onda-v10-pro-review-online/

The hardware is there this time around, but it’s let down by software – Phoenix OS. This skin like ReMix OS runs poor, lags and has terrible touch input response. Very frustrating to use, lucky for us we can swap over to a stock Android 6.0 skin and things greatly improve.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 12, 2018)

Is it necessary to shoot a film pasted on the screen with the inscription "Please peel off this mask..." if I'm not going to glue my film / glass? (And yes, I do not know which code to use for strikethrough text.)
read all the pages of the forum and understood everything. Now I'm afraid to clean the cover


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 12, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> I used it this morning to drive to work with Here maps and it worked aces

Click to collapse



Great! My parents will be pleased to know that Teclast T10 is a reliable companion for in-car navigation. Thanks, you have been very kind!


----------



## willthrom (Jan 12, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> E3C5 - prototype
> E3C6 - Gyroscope, Compass and Galileo GNSS
> 
> Wishful thinking!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 12, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> Enable Show Touches in Developer Settings and then play Geometry Dash for a while and see if you experience it. Most times for me I'll see lots of ghost touches appear on the display with this game

Click to collapse



I installed all versions of "Geometry Dash" and did not see any phantom clicks anywhere. 
In general, I see them only in the application Ghost Touch Tester. Maybe the application is not suitable for our devices ..
But I sometimes have a problem with the fact that the keyboard does not always perceive my pressing. I think it's because of the protective film (I did not unstick it, I'm afraid of bubbles under the second film).


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 12, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> I installed all versions of "Geometry Dash" and did not see any phantom clicks anywhere.
> In general, I see them only in the application Ghost Touch Tester. Maybe the application is not suitable for our devices ..
> But I sometimes have a problem with the fact that the keyboard does not always perceive my pressing. I think it's because of the protective film (I did not unstick it, I'm afraid of bubbles under the second film).

Click to collapse



What is the original version of your Teclast T10?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 12, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> What is the original version of your Teclast T10?

Click to collapse



E3C5, if you are about id. The firmware: 1.32

---------- Post added at 21:40 ---------- Previous post was at 21:37 ----------

As far as I understand, the Chinese bbs have posted instructions for upgrading to TOS, right? http://bbs.teclast.com/thread-879080-1-1.html
I hope that Teclast will release instructions for the rest of the world


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 12, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> E3C5, if you are about id. The firmware: 1.32
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:40 ---------- Previous post was at 21:37 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not rush to be the first one on TOS... do you want to be a guinea pig?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 12, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Do not rush to be the first one on TOS... do you want to be a guinea pig?

Click to collapse



??? 
I think, if Teclast make instruction on English, it means with TOS all is well...but it is not exactly


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 13, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> I installed all versions of "Geometry Dash" and did not see any phantom clicks anywhere.
> In general, I see them only in the application Ghost Touch Tester. Maybe the application is not suitable for our devices ..
> But I sometimes have a problem with the fact that the keyboard does not always perceive my pressing. I think it's because of the protective film (I did not unstick it, I'm afraid of bubbles under the second film).

Click to collapse



That's interesting. That Ghost Touch Tester also makes my tablet go crazy and in geometry dash, it'll happen in the game but happens a lot more when you leave the game and let it sit in the menu where you pick which geometry dash level to play. I also get it where certain touches aren't sensed. I removed all the protectors and still get it.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 13, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Can someone take Teclast T10 for a drive on the road, please? Test if the GPS without Compass is any good for in-car turn-by-turn navigation, with voice assistance. Let us know the results, please.

Click to collapse



Today morning I've tested a Car Charger (you can see the test here - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75181780&postcount=45 ) and I've have also tested some offline navigators.

Offline navigators tested and properly working are:

Maps & GPS Navigation — OsmAnd ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.osmand )
MAPS.ME – Map with Navigation and Directions ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mapswithme.maps.pro )

While I have some problems with following offline navigators:

Navigator "HERE WeGo - Offline Maps & GPS" ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.here.app.maps ) did not work, it needed an internet connection. I need more time to know how it works offline.
Navigator "Offline Maps & Navigation" ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.navigation.offlinemaps.gps ) did not work, I need more time to know how it works.
Navigator "Google Maps - Navigation & Transit" ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.maps ) did not work, because it is not able to download the offline map - if I select an area and then I push the "Download" button, there is no effects and no errors. Logcat gives me this error:

01-12 15:31:51.716   603   964 W ActivityManager: Unable to start service Intent { act=FetchRegion cmp=com.google.android.apps.maps/com.google.android.apps.gmm.offline.update.OfflineManualDownloadService (has extras) } U=0: not found


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 13, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Today morning I've tested a Car Charger (you can see the test here - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75181780&postcount=45 ) and I've have also tested some offline navigators.
> 
> Offline navigators tested and properly working are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this all encompassing test! It is being taken very seriously.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 13, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Today morning I've tested a Car Charger (you can see the test here - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75181780&postcount=45 ) and I've have also tested some offline navigators.
> 
> Offline navigators tested and properly working are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here maps definitely works offline. It allows you to download entire regions. I use it successfully with another phone that doesn't include a sim card as my primary car gps.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 13, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> Here maps definitely works offline. It allows you to download entire regions. I use it successfully with another phone that doesn't include a sim card as my primary car gps.

Click to collapse



I confirm, I simply forgot to put this app offline (there is an option for it, I forgot to switch that option on).
Now the problem remains for the other two offline navigators.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 13, 2018)

Does the Swype Keyboard app install in Teclast T10?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nuance.swype.trial

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 13, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Does the Swype Keyboard app install in Teclast T10?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nuance.swype.trial
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes and it works well (see screenshot).


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 13, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Yes and it works well (see screenshot).

Click to collapse



Have you tried to dictate in italian?


----------



## amplifier86 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I hope you can help me. My Teclast  T10 is dead. And I used it only once! On first use device turned off after battery completly discharged. And it didin't turn up after that. I used original Teclast charger 12V1.5A, and charge it for 7-8 hours and nothing. Than I tried 5V2A charger for 12 hours, nothing. I connected it on USB from laptop for 48hours, nothing happend. Interesting thing is, when I connect power bank it show that it is charging and it discharged power bank twice  in period of 72 hours (power bank is Mi 6250mAh on 5V). I contacted official seller but I got no response. Sorry for long post. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 13, 2018)

*VOYO i8 Plus + Bluetooth Keyboard + Stylus Pen  (EUR 163,95)*



italianquadcore said:


> About cameras, due to the fact T10 is a tablet, I need only the front camera for video conferencing, I never used the rear camera (even in Nexus 7).
> On internet some users complained with Teclast because front camera has better resolution than rear camera, so for them Teclast made a mistake!!!

Click to collapse



The answer to them is a 4G Phablet (dual SIM, dual standby) with  Android 7.0.
10.1" screen, Octa Core MT6753 (1.5GHz), 3GB RAM, 64GB ROM

VOYO i8 Plus + Bluetooth Keyboard + Stylus Pen  (GeekBuying - EUR 163,95)
12MP - rear camera
3MP - front camera
Screen - 10.1", 1920*1200 IPS, stylus support

http://en.myvoyo.com/

@italianquadcore would you like to compare Teclast T10 with three 4G Phablets of another maker... VOYO i8 Plus, Voyo i8 Pro and VOYO Q101 ? All of them have excellent screens and MT6753. They are much cheaper than Teclast T10 (€164, €113 and €90, respectively). They have all been upgraded to Android 7 with more RAM and storage than original models. There is some support for VOYO tablets on Androidiani, XDA and 4PDA.ru. Some of us may be tempted by these offers! Are these tablets a good alternative to Teclast, quality-wise and price-wise?

VOYO i8 Plus - Specifications
https://www.geekbuying.com/item/VOYO-i8-Plus-4G-Phablet-3GB-RAM-64GB-ROM-Silver-387998.html
http://en.myvoyo.com/chanpin/pingban/837.shtml
VOYO i8 Pro - Specifications (cameras are inferior, otherwise identical to VOYO i8 Plus)
https://www.geekbuying.com/item/VOYO-I8-Pro-10-1-Inch-Phablet-3GB-64GB-MTK6753-388536.html
https://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/019f47cf
VOYO Q101 - Specifications
https://www.banggood.com/Original-B..._0-Dual-4G-Tablet-PC-Rose-Gold-p-1215385.html
http://en.myvoyo.com/chanpin/pingban/811.shtml
https://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/fe134733
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/cheap-china-tablet-voyo-q101-4g-k-t3634517
http://www.androidiani.com/forum/tu...ad-ufficiale-voyo-q101-4g-phablet-10-1-a.html


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 13, 2018)

I noticed ghost touch problems with game Heroes of Loot, I'm on v1.32 version, so it still doesn't solve all problems. In game, sometimes joystick controls goes to fire button and start moving character in some random direction. Just wanted to share, there seems some more work on ghost touches to be had for T10.

Also, a question about GPS. Is there a way to control if GPS is on or off from interface? I wasn't able to find it. Or we need some special software to control GPS status?


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 14, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> The answer to them is a 4G Phablet (dual SIM, dual standby) with  Android 7.0.
> 10.1" screen, Octa Core MT6753 (1.5GHz), 3GB RAM, 64GB ROM
> 
> VOYO i8 Plus + Bluetooth Keyboard + Stylus Pen  (GeekBuying - EUR 163,95)
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a list of tablets with Soc MT6753 - https://www.kimovil.com/en/list-tablets-by-processor/mediatek-mt6753
Do you really want to compare tablets that have an Antutu score equals to 28000 with Teclast T10 whose Antutu score equals to 81000 ?
It is logic and obvious that their prices are even lower than T10 !!!!
If you need 4G you can purchase some Android tablets from Asus, Huawei and Samsung, or using an external portable router with T10 or with other WiFi-only tablets.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 14, 2018)

*Can you advise on a 4G portable device, please?*



italianquadcore said:


> This is a list of tablets with Soc MT6753 - https://www.kimovil.com/en/list-tablets-by-processor/mediatek-mt6753
> Do you really want to compare tablets that have an Antutu score equals to 28000 with Teclast T10 whose Antutu score equals to 81000 ?
> It is logic and obvious that their prices are even lower than T10 !!!!
> If you need 4G you can purchase some Android tablets from Asus, Huawei and Samsung, or using an external portable router with T10 or with other WiFi-only tablets.

Click to collapse



You are right! I regret to have bought the first Asus FonePad 7" phablet. 
My mother needs 3G or 4G in summertime, when they go to a beach house with no internet access. 
Can you advise on a 4G portable device, please?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 14, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Does the Swype Keyboard app install in Teclast T10?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nuance.swype.trial

Click to collapse



Yep sure does 

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




vidwhal said:


> Yep sure does

Click to collapse



Edit: I thought you asked about SwiftKey. Whoops


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 14, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> Yep sure does
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The OP has already tested Swype keyboard on Teclast T10. Thanks!

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jan 14, 2018)

I was able to get the E3C5 TOS v2.0 working by putting opengapps arm64 7.0 on it. It's a temporary fix until Teclast releases a working version with Google Play Services that can be updated.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 14, 2018)

CrimsonKnight13 said:


> I was able to get the E3C5 TOS v2.0 working by putting opengapps arm64 7.0 on it. It's a temporary fix until Teclast releases a working version with Google Play Services that can be updated.

Click to collapse



Give us a review on the E3C5 TOS v2.0 performance on Teclast T10, please.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## aclup3 (Jan 15, 2018)

hi, my tablet came with v1.03 pre installed, but it's a version from 2017/11/27.. should I update it to v1.32? what's the difference between the versions?


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 15, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> hi, my tablet came with v1.03 pre installed, but it's a version from 2017/11/27.. should I update it to v1.32? what's the difference between the versions?

Click to collapse



Is everything working fine? If the answer is positive then do not change your ROM. Let's wait and see the user reports on the performance of the newly released E3C5 TOS v.2.


----------



## aclup3 (Jan 15, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Is everything working fine? If the answer is positive then do not change your ROM. Let's wait and see the user reports on the performance of the newly released E3C5 TOS v.2.

Click to collapse



everything is working mostly fine.. some ocasional ghost touches, random screen locks and not that awsome performance but its ok.

whats all this news about e3c6 and tos? should i try to buy the e3c6 or keep the e3c5?

what do tos brings? any improvements in performance? in ui design? in features?


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 15, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> hi, my tablet came with v1.03 pre installed, but it's a version from 2017/11/27.. should I update it to v1.32? what's the difference between the versions?

Click to collapse



The 1.0x versions are English default without the Chinese apps firmware. the 1.32 and previous are the Chinese language default including the Chinese apps.
As far as the differences. You could approximate that with the dates of the firmware as opposed to the actual version. Similar dated ones are probably quite close in terms of the underlying differences\security patches etc...


----------



## bojangles5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello, I was considering buying this tablet, exchanging my Samsung T800 for this tablet. I just wanted to see one if the touch screen issues have been fixed https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OGkgmk2FQt8 And also just in general would you recommend this tablet? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 16, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> Hello, I was considering buying this tablet, exchanging my Samsung T800 for this tablet. I just wanted to see one if the touch screen issues have been fixed https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OGkgmk2FQt8 And also just in general would you recommend this tablet? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Everybody here is eager to swap tablets with you.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jan 16, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Everybody here will be eager to swap tablets with you.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I'm not sure I would if it can't play hardware accelerated x265 videos. I've had a hard time finding what accelerated codecs the Exynos 5 Octa 5420 has support for (only have seen VP8 so far).


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 16, 2018)

CrimsonKnight13 said:


> I'm not sure I would if it can't play hardware accelerated x265 videos. I've had a hard time finding what accelerated codecs the Exynos 5 Octa 5420 has support for (only have seen VP8 so far).

Click to collapse


@Dvalin21
Snapdragon 800 or Exynos 5420 Octa ?
What chipset have you got in the Samsung Galaxy Tab S? Does it run Adobe Media Encoder for Android or another X265 HEVC Video Converter like FFmpeg or NVEnc by Rigaya?
Is the internal memory 32GB ?

https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_tab_s_10_5_lte-6235.php

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 16, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> Hello, I was considering buying this tablet, exchanging my Samsung T800 for this tablet. I just wanted to see one if the touch screen issues have been fixed https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OGkgmk2FQt8 And also just in general would you recommend this tablet? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First of all, that video just shows an hardware issue - if touchscreen is fully unresponsive, it cannot be for a software issue. Also at the end of this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1EbJ7uQGkQ you can find another hardware issue regarding display/digitizer. The only way to solve these issues is to ask to seller for a replacement or full refund.
About your question, I ask you what you do want from a new tablet? What are your needs?
If you are feeling well with a Samsung device, ask to yourself if you want to change to another brand. Teclast is not Samsung, only chinese brands such as Oppo, Xiaomi and Huawei can directly compete with Samsung. Furthermore Teclast T10 is a new product - for this reason we could find some serious issues, and, as far as I know, it is not sold (may be in the future) outside China.
Another point of discussion is the customized rom(s) issued by Samsung for their products. Teclast T10 is a full Stock Android, "naked and raw" in the same way as Google Nexus/Pixel families. There is no crap software, there is no heavy customizations, there is no distortion of the standard Android operative system. So are you ready to leave the customized rom of Samsung brand and going to a simpler Android environment?
I wrote my opinions about T10 in post #117 ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75102310&postcount=117 ), I suggest anyway to watch some videos on YouTube regarding T10 (see the first page of this thread), in order to have an overview of all features of T10, also comparing it with Samsung Tab S3 - this tablet should remain the best option for you.


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 16, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> Hello, I was considering buying this tablet, exchanging my Samsung T800 for this tablet. I just wanted to see one if the touch screen issues have been fixed

Click to collapse



I'm on latest v1.32 firmware and there are still some ghost touches, usually in games. In some cases they interfere with playing games, sometime they change options. To see them I set up to see touches, so it is pretty easy to spot ghost touches.

As it is software issue (of course, for some devices it can be hardware issue and in that case you need to change your device), there's a chance it will be solved completely.

From my perspective, ghost touches aren't too obtrusive, but sometimes they bother me.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 16, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> That's interesting. That Ghost Touch Tester also makes my tablet go crazy and in geometry dash, it'll happen in the game but happens a lot more when you leave the game and let it sit in the menu where you pick which geometry dash level to play. I also get it where certain touches aren't sensed. I removed all the protectors and still get it.

Click to collapse



Bad.
In the game I do not feel any ghost touches at all, but when I type on the keyboard, it often happens that the letter is not pressed the first time. Maybe because I do not press hard... although most letters are still pressed 
 from the first time. In general, I do not know. I need to put games and applications where people are experiencing problems with ghost touches so that I can check them on my device.


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 17, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> Bad.
> In the game I do not feel any ghost touches at all, but when I type on the keyboard, it often happens that the letter is not pressed the first time. Maybe because I do not press hard... although most letters are still pressed
> from the first time. In general, I do not know. I need to put games and applications where people are experiencing problems with ghost touches so that I can check them on my device.

Click to collapse



I ended up getting my T10 RMA'ed by Gearbest so I'm awaiting a replacement device. Hopefully the replacement they lay their hand on is one without this issue. :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## aclup3 (Jan 17, 2018)

Has anyone here tested TOS? How good is it?


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 17, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> I ended up getting my T10 RMA'ed by Gearbest so I'm awaiting a replacement device. Hopefully the replacement they lay their hand on is one without this issue. :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Good luck!


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 17, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> @Dvalin21
> Snapdragon 800 or Exynos 5420 Octa ?
> What chipset have you got in the Samsung Galaxy Tab S? Does it run Adobe Media Encoder for Android or another X265 HEVC Video Converter like FFmpeg or NVEnc by Rigaya?
> Is the internal memory 32GB ?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the Exynos 5420 Octa and it's 32gb

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

I had also notice in this thread that someone had down graded from the 1.32 firmware and that fixed the ghost touches. Can anyone confirm [emoji817]?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## vilgeforts (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey all. I got my T10 yesterday and haven't installed any updates yet. Has anyone been able to successfully upgrade via the built in OTA app? The online option doesn't work at all and I get an error each time I try to manually select the update files as instructed. Any suggestions? I know I won't be hearing from teclast anytime soon.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 17, 2018)

vilgeforts said:


> Hey all. I got my T10 yesterday and haven't installed any updates yet. Has anyone been able to successfully upgrade via the built in OTA app? The online option doesn't work at all and I get an error each time I try to manually select the update files as instructed. Any suggestions? I know I won't be hearing from teclast anytime soon.

Click to collapse



What firmware you have got now? In OTA app, what happens if you select "Online update"?


----------



## oiac320 (Jan 17, 2018)

I've also just got mine yesterday from Gearbest and so far OTA worked just fine. It was a bit slow but I just got the 1.28 update and I had to download 1.32 manually. I'm not noticing any problems with ghost touches, but I do notice that the touch sensitivity isn't really the best, but it's not a problem for me since my usage is mostly reading and occasionally watching something. I guess that my main problem is that I feel like the device heats up a bit more than what I expected.

Funny that I'm also coming from a Galaxy Tab S. My screen broke by accident and I had no money to buy the latest one from Samsung. Unfortunately nothing will ever match their OLED panels, but the T10 is holding up better than the other cheaper alternatives. 

About those updates, can anyone explain it a bit better? So far from what I understood from the thread, they are working on updates for two similar devices and are preparing a new OS version (TOS 2.0) right? And that they announced 8.0 on their Chinese forums.



vilgeforts said:


> Hey all. I got my T10 yesterday and haven't installed any updates yet. Has anyone been able to successfully upgrade via the built in OTA app? The online option doesn't work at all and I get an error each time I try to manually select the update files as instructed. Any suggestions? I know I won't be hearing from teclast anytime soon.

Click to collapse



My manual update only worked when I downloaded the file from my computer and then transferred to the tablet, probably because their servers aren't so stable to download directly from the tablet. Maybe that's will be the same for you.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 17, 2018)

For those that were interested, here is a link that compares Snapdragon 835, Exnyos 5420, and the MT8176.  

CPU Comparison

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------




oiac320 said:


> I've also just got mine yesterday from Gearbest and so far OTA worked just fine. It was a bit slow but I just got the 1.28 update and I had to download 1.32 manually. I'm not noticing any problems with ghost touches, but I do notice that the touch sensitivity isn't really the best, but it's not a problem for me since my usage is mostly reading and occasionally watching something. I guess that my main problem is that I feel like the device heats up a bit more than what I expected.
> 
> Funny that I'm also coming from a Galaxy Tab S. My screen broke by accident and I had no money to buy the latest one from Samsung. Unfortunately nothing will ever match their OLED panels, but the T10 is holding up better than the other cheaper alternatives.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you start having touch issues or ghost issues, I recommend what I was saying in an earlier post, download grade back to 1.28, apparently there wasn't any ghost touch issues in that firmware.


----------



## vilgeforts (Jan 17, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> What firmware you have got now? In OTA app, what happens if you select "Online update"?

Click to collapse



The build number says 1.00. The online update doesn't work at all no matter which network I connect to.



oiac320 said:


> My manual update only worked when I downloaded the file from my computer and then transferred to the tablet, probably because their servers aren't so stable to download directly from the tablet. Maybe that's will be the same for you.

Click to collapse



This is what I was asking about. I manually downloaded and transferred the zip files to the tablet and followed the local update instructions Teclast > teclastOta > the first zipped update file. It then verifies the file and reboots, only to crash and I get an "Error". Is it just me?


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ill try and download it as well.  See if there is another way of doing it.

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




vilgeforts said:


> The build number says 1.00. The online update doesn't work at all no matter which network I connect to.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was asking about. I manually downloaded and transferred the zip files to the tablet and followed the local update instructions Teclast > teclastOta > the first zipped update file. It then verifies the file and reboots, only to crash and I get an "Error". Is it just me?

Click to collapse



Have you or anyone else have tried to report this one their Facebook Page?


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 17, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> If you start having touch issues or ghost issues, I recommend what I was saying in an earlier post, download grade back to 1.28, apparently there wasn't any ghost touch issues in that firmware.

Click to collapse



This wasn't true for me.

Mine T10 come with 1.24, so I tested it by slowly upgrading it update by update. When I noticed ghost touches with 1.24, I upgraded to 1.28. There I noticed ghost touches and went for latest 1.32. With 1.32 I have less ghost touches, but I still have them. Of course, I can't easily go to 1.28, but I'm sure it has ghost touches with my device.

I guess we are still far from version that is totally free from ghost touches and 1.28 certainly isn't completely free from them. Maybe some use cases don't have that much ghost touches as others. For example, I notice them only in games.


----------



## vilgeforts (Jan 17, 2018)

Am I the only one whose device came with firmware 1.00? Would it have anything to do with my not being able to upgrade?


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 17, 2018)

vilgeforts said:


> Am I the only one whose device came with firmware 1.00? Would it have anything to do with my not being able to upgrade?

Click to collapse



If you already have the .zip file, you can use the recovery to update.
Have you downloaded the correct file? T10 comes with two versions, E3c5 and E3c5_,g. Where have you downloaded the zip file?


----------



## willthrom (Jan 18, 2018)

vilgeforts said:


> Am I the only one whose device came with firmware 1.00? Would it have anything to do with my not being able to upgrade?

Click to collapse



I don´t know which firmware my device came with however when I used the OTA app, it upgrade the table to 1.03

And so far no issues.   It is true I only use the table 20-30min a dar before getting sleep but one charge 7 days, 20% left 

Mainly used for Browsing, Reddit and 9gag. ( I haven´t had more time to properly test it)


----------



## vilgeforts (Jan 18, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> If you already have the .zip file, you can use the recovery to update.
> Have you downloaded the correct file? T10 comes with two versions, E3c5 and E3c5_,g. Where have you downloaded the zip file?

Click to collapse



I wasn't aware of this, mine is most definitely the latter. What are the differences between the two versions?


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 18, 2018)

vilgeforts said:


> I wasn't aware of this, mine is most definitely the latter. What are the differences between the two versions?

Click to collapse



If you still have firmware v1.00, this is not the latter, neither for e3c5 nor for e3c5_g. E3c5 is the firmware that comes with chinese language and some chinese apps, the other one is global coming with English language but without chinese apps. You can know your device number in Settings - About tablet - device. Just for your information, last firmware for e3c5 is v1.32, while last firmware for e3f5_g is v1.03.


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 19, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> I've also just got mine yesterday from Gearbest and so far OTA worked just fine. It was a bit slow but I just got the 1.28 update and I had to download 1.32 manually. I'm not noticing any problems with ghost touches, but I do notice that the touch sensitivity isn't really the best, but it's not a problem for me since my usage is mostly reading and occasionally watching something. I guess that my main problem is that I feel like the device heats up a bit more than what I expected.
> 
> Funny that I'm also coming from a Galaxy Tab S. My screen broke by accident and I had no money to buy the latest one from Samsung. Unfortunately nothing will ever match their OLED panels, but the T10 is holding up better than the other cheaper alternatives.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just sent mine back to Gearbest to exchange for another T10 because of ghost touches. Would you be able to confirm that your's is ok by installing Ghost Touch Tester from the play store and turn on the Show Touches in Developer settings and see if it goes crazy or not?
Cheers


----------



## duke_mac_l (Jan 19, 2018)

vilgeforts said:


> Am I the only one whose device came with firmware 1.00? Would it have anything to do with my not being able to upgrade?

Click to collapse



My T10 came also with firmware 1.00. 
I bought it direct from a Chinese seller in taobao.
It is the newer one with hardware ID E3C6.

Please check your hardware ID.  Maybe you also have E3C6. 

I'm also not able to find any update with the teclast ota app.
But when you look on teclast website, the only version for E3C6 is v. 1.00.
Also on the teclast ota page is no folder for E3C6 in the moment. I think this is the reason why the ota app can't find any updates.

By the way anyone with E3C6 hardware tryed the twrp from E3C5?
I can try it by my own but in the moment I have problems to download the original firmware v1.00 from teclast website. So I have no way back in case the twrp will not work. Or can someone confirm the TOS 2.0 from Needrom is working? In that case I can use the recovery from that rom to come back. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vilgeforts (Jan 19, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> My T10 came also with firmware 1.00.
> I bought it direct from a Chinese seller in taobao.
> It is the newer one with hardware ID E3C6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, there it is. I'm an idiot. The update files listed in t10_e3c5_g matched my build number and I sort of _assumed_ they were the same updates.  I got mine from GB. 


PS. There is no mention of E3C6 in the OP, where can I learn more? I'm also interested in rooting in the future.

Thanks all


----------



## -silencer- (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello,

I'm wondering whether the tablet which I bought from GearBest might be faulty. All the benchmarks which I've looked at on youtube/forums indicates that i should be getting a consistent score of around +80K with "AnTuTu Benchmark", however I cant seem to push past 75K and have received as low as 60K.

Old games like Bad Piggies and Fruit Ninja released years ago seems to stutter every 2-3 seconds and notice these same stutters during the benchmark testing as well. I've tried factory resetting to default but no change. No further updates detected when using the Teclast updater application.

Temps look OK except for mtktsAP which might be a thermal sensor glitch. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

i.imgur.com/55XJWWB.png
i.imgur.com/8T3xSMS.png


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 19, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> My T10 came also with firmware 1.00.
> I bought it direct from a Chinese seller in taobao.
> It is the newer one with hardware ID E3C6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






vilgeforts said:


> Ah, there it is. I'm an idiot. The update files listed in t10_e3c5_g matched my build number and I sort of assumed they were the same updates. I got mine from GB.
> 
> PS. There is no mention of E3C6 in the OP, where can I learn more? I'm also interested in rooting in the future.
> 
> Thanks all

Click to collapse



I am surprised to see that there is a new device E3C6 of the T10 family (e3c5_g was just a new name of e3c5 but with a different firmware).

Anyway I ask to all owners of this new device E3C6 to post here some infos in order to let me update the first pages of this thread including this new device.

First of all I ask to install app Device Info HW ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.andr7e.deviceinfohw ), run it and then upload the data in order to include these data in database ( http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/...rm0&brand=brand0&filter=teclast&submit=Search ).

If you also want, and if you have the time, you can install AIDA64 ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.finalwire.aida64 ) and compare your data with screenshots I am including in this post. If there are so different data, for example in sensors or partitions, please post the differences in this thread - if you want with your screenshots.

I discourage you to test TOS environment to avoid any problems with warranty - TOS is not an official firmware for Teclast, unless Teclast itself will provide it officially to end users. I suggest to use Teclast channels included in first page of this thread (or you seller) for any issues you find with your product.

Finally I discourage you E3C6 users to test the TWRP recovery for E3C5, unless you have the original "recovery.img" file from your v1.00 firmware. On Internet there are some sites that show how to make a Mediatek backup of recovery and boot images, but they are only for advanced/skilfull users - do it only if you have experience of all tools required.


----------



## duke_mac_l (Jan 20, 2018)

I finally got the original firmware from teclast website. [emoji3]
I compared the scatter file with the one from the E3C5 posted in the rooting thread. They're exactly the same.

In a next step I will try the recovery from C5. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 20, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> I finally got the original firmware from teclast website. [emoji3]
> I compared the scatter file with the one from the E3C5 posted in the rooting thread. They're exactly the same.
> 
> In a next step I will try the recovery from C5.

Click to collapse



Why do not you want to stay on E3C6? Devices with this identifier are newer and better, the software is also separately developed for them


----------



## duke_mac_l (Jan 20, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> Why do not you want to stay on E3C6? Devices with this identifier are newer and better, the software is also separately developed for them

Click to collapse



Of course I'm happy to have one of the newer devices.
I think you understand something wrong. My target is to install twrp on E3C6.
I will not change the whole firmware.
But to have a way back, just in the case something goes wrong, I first need the original firmware v1.00 from TECLAST.
But I also take a backup from my device.
That's what I actually do.
After this I will flash the twrp for E3C5 to see what's happening. Hopefully it will boot into the twrp recovery. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## willthrom (Jan 20, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> Of course I'm happy to have one of the newer devices.
> I think you understand something wrong. My target is to install twrp on E3C6.
> I will not change the whole firmware.
> But to have a way back, just in the case something goes wrong, I first need the original firmware v1.00 from TECLAST.
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be good to try do identify the difference between the 6 and 5 model.
They might have only added the compass and change the GPS, but the rest been the same.
Curious in case we can get the Kernel source and able to work with that...


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 20, 2018)

that would be nice to have someone with the C6 do as full video review.


----------



## mpeter1975 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Viber crashes on T10 (v1.32)*

Hi! as this is said to be a general thread I'd like to ask you about your experience with Teclast (e3c5, v1.32) and Viber. For me, it is always crashing right after the start. Tried to get some debug logs from the device, but no luck with Win7x64. I'm quite newby to this, so all help will be appreciated. P.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 20, 2018)

mpeter1975 said:


> Hi! as this is said to be a general thread I'd like to ask you about your experience with Teclast (e3c5, v1.32) and Viber. For me, it is always crashing right after the start. Tried to get some debug logs from the device, but no luck with Win7x64. I'm quite newby to this, so all help will be appreciated. P.

Click to collapse



Install MediaTek ADB drivers (google)
Enable Developer in the device
Enable ADB debug in Developer Menu
From a console (cmd-ps) run adb logcat -c (to clean previous logs)
From a console (cmd-ps) run adb logcat > myLog.txx (to start logging)
Run the application.
Stop the adb logcat.
Have fun reading the awful Android logs..


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 20, 2018)

mpeter1975 said:


> I'm quite newby to this, so all help will be appreciated. P.

Click to collapse



Did you report it to Teclast? You can use their facebook page.


----------



## mpeter1975 (Jan 20, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> Did you report it to Teclast? You can use their facebook page.

Click to collapse



Shame on me,  but I don't and won't have a Facebook account


----------



## tenoce (Jan 20, 2018)

mpeter1975 said:


> Hi! as this is said to be a general thread I'd like to ask you about your experience with Teclast (e3c5, v1.32) and Viber. For me, it is always crashing right after the start. Tried to get some debug logs from the device, but no luck with Win7x64. I'm quite newby to this, so all help will be appreciated. P.

Click to collapse



I have the same issue with Viber. ?


----------



## willthrom (Jan 20, 2018)

tenoce said:


> I have the same issue with Viber.

Click to collapse



I will try with my 1.03.... 

I dont have an account but I understand I don´t need any to see it crashing....

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




willthrom said:


> I will try with my 1.03....
> 
> I dont have an account but I understand I don´t need any to see it crashing....

Click to collapse



It doesn´t crash.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.viber.voip&hl=en&rdid=com.viber.voip

It is asking me for my phone number, but I don´t want an account there...


----------



## mpeter1975 (Jan 20, 2018)

willthrom said:


> I will try with my 1.03....
> 
> I dont have an account but I understand I don´t need any to see it crashing....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately you need. Until you set it up, everything is fine. After you registered or activated it keeps crashing.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




willthrom said:


> I will try with my 1.03....
> 
> I dont have an account but I understand I don´t need any to see it crashing....

Click to collapse




Unfortunately you need. You can register or activate it, but after you set it up, it keeps crashing.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




willthrom said:


> I will try with my 1.03....
> 
> I dont have an account but I understand I don´t need any to see it crashing....

Click to collapse




Unfortunately you need. You can register or activate it, but after you set it up, it keeps crashing.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 20, 2018)

mpeter1975 said:


> Hi! as this is said to be a general thread I'd like to ask you about your experience with Teclast (e3c5, v1.32) and Viber. For me, it is always crashing right after the start. Tried to get some debug logs from the device, but no luck with Win7x64. I'm quite newby to this, so all help will be appreciated. P.

Click to collapse



There is no solution for this problem. At the moment, there is a correspondence with technical support of Viber. With Whats'up  the same problem.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 20, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> There is no solution for this problem. At the moment, there is a correspondence with technical support of Viber. With Whats'up  the same problem.

Click to collapse



in a device without Mobile Data whasapp is not going to work as far as a know.
I don´t know if it is the same with Viber....

This device has only Wifi, no SIMs card so I don´t see how you expected Whatsapp to work...


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 20, 2018)

willthrom said:


> in a device without Mobile Data whasapp is not going to work as far as a know.
> I don´t know if it is the same with Viber....
> 
> This device has only Wifi, no SIMs card so I don´t see how you expected Whatsapp to work...

Click to collapse



I do not really understand why these applications need a sim card, if all the actions they perform via the Internet. Or so only in mother-Russia?


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 21, 2018)

willthrom said:


> in a device without Mobile Data whasapp is not going to work as far as a know.
> I don´t know if it is the same with Viber....
> 
> This device has only Wifi, no SIMs card so I don´t see how you expected Whatsapp to work...

Click to collapse



OMG! Why do you not Google about it? I have WhatsApp running on a WiFi tablet since 2013.

https://tech-vise.com/how-to-successfully-install-whatsapp-on-tablets-pcs/amp/



duke_mac_l said:


> Of course I'm happy to have one of the newer devices.
> I think you understand something wrong. My target is to install twrp on E3C6.
> I will not change the whole firmware.
> But to have a way back, just in the case something goes wrong, I first need the original firmware v1.00 from TECLAST.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want us to take your posts seriously on E3C6 then provide screenshots of test results of the Device Info HW app, please! A link to the official database is welcomed too.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## tenoce (Jan 21, 2018)

willthrom said:


> I will try with my 1.03....
> 
> I dont have an account but I understand I don´t need any to see it crashing....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It crashes of course, after you have authenticated your device as secondary Viber device.
Interestingly even after crash I receive messages in the notification area, but any time I'm trying to open it, it crashes. Also when someone is calling me, I can see it, but cannot pick it up.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 21, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> OMG! Why do you not Google about it? I have WhatsApp running on a WiFi tablet since 2013.
> 
> https://tech-vise.com/how-to-successfully-install-whatsapp-on-tablets-pcs/amp/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatsapp officially doesn´t support tablets, it is a different thing you can go around that by installing the application manually (and update it manually as well) + you cannot have the same phone number with the tablet and the smarphone..... 

Or at least is what I am aware of.


----------



## duke_mac_l (Jan 21, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> I am surprised to see that there is a new device E3C6 of the T10 family (e3c5_g was just a new name of e3c5 but with a different firmware).
> 
> Anyway I ask to all owners of this new device E3C6 to post here some infos in order to let me update the first pages of this thread including this new device.

Click to collapse





YuriRM said:


> If you want us to take your posts seriously on E3C6 then provide screenshots of test results of the Device Info HW app, please! A link to the official database is welcomed too.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Here are the first infos about the E3C6:
http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/item.php?item=8761
Seems to be the same like the E3C5.


----------



## mpeter1975 (Jan 21, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Whatsapp officially doesn´t support tablets, it is a different thing you can go around that by installing the application manually (and update it manually as well) + you cannot have the same phone number with the tablet and the smarphone.....
> 
> Or at least is what I am aware of.

Click to collapse



I know nothing about Whatsapp. I only use Viber which allows to use the same phone number on a smartphone and a tablet (as a secondary device).  I try to attach the logcat from my tablet.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 21, 2018)

mpeter1975 said:


> I know nothing about Whatsapp. I only use Viber which allows to use the same phone number on a smartphone and a tablet (as a secondary device).  I try to attach the logcat from my tablet.

Click to collapse




I am not an expert Android Developer but according to the logs:


```
01-21 11:11:32.580 18687 18687 E AndroidRuntime: [COLOR="Red"]FATAL EXCEPTION[/COLOR]: main
01-21 11:11:32.580 18687 18687 E AndroidRuntime: Process: com.viber.voip, PID: 18687
01-21 11:11:32.580 18687 18687 E AndroidRuntime: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.viber.voip/com.viber.voip.WelcomeActivity}: android.content.ActivityNotFoundException: Unable to find explicit activity class {com.viber.voip/com.viber.voip.TabletHomeActivity}; have you declared this activity in your AndroidManifest.xml?
```

For some reason seems there is something missing in Viber....


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 21, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> Here are the first infos about the E3C6:
> http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/item.php?item=8761
> Seems to be the same like the E3C5.

Click to collapse



Thanks!
This news has left me totally flabbergasted. The E3C6 device does not have Gyroscope and Magnetometer (Compass) either. Is there anything in the manual to enlighten the differences to E3C5?


----------



## duke_mac_l (Jan 21, 2018)

Sorry but my device has only Chinese manual.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 21, 2018)

*Taobao link for the seller of E3C6*



duke_mac_l said:


> Sorry but my device has only Chinese manual.

Click to collapse



We can get a translation easily. Do you mind to post a page scan or pictures or screenshots of the manual please? Is there a help file with the manual in chinese?

Google Translate
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.translate

Text Fairy (OCR Text Scanner)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.renard.ocr

Adobe Scan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.scan.android

Give us the Taobao link for the seller of E3C6, please


----------



## duke_mac_l (Jan 21, 2018)

Here is the link:
http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/det...last_time=1516576953&spm=a1z41.zuji3.list.0_1

But I'm not sure they have international shipping. In the moment I live in China so for me it is no problem. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 23, 2018)

Does someone run PES 2018 on t10? I have a black screen in app almost immediately.
And I have a lot of artifacts when playing GTA SA


----------



## tenoce (Jan 23, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> Does someone run PES 2018 on t10? I have a black screen in app almost immediately.(

Click to collapse



Confirming it! Same here.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 23, 2018)

tenoce said:


> Confirming it! Same here.

Click to collapse



Try to change the GPU option in the Development Menu... you might be lucky.

That is normally an issue with the Drivers. You can check no internet if someone has reported the same issue for that GPU: IMG Rogue.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 23, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Try to change the GPU option in the Development Menu... you might be lucky.
> 
> That is normally an issue with the Drivers. You can check no internet if someone has reported the same issue for that GPU: IMG Rogue.

Click to collapse



GPU acceleration?


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 23, 2018)

Greetings,

I just got my Teclast T10.  Based upon online YouTube reviewers I thought the ROM and such would be in better condition out of box.  I don't think I have the Ghost Touch issue y'all are talking about but I do have some minor annoying bugs here and there.   

I want to ask some basic questions and catch up in this discussion.  I'm more of an enthusiast (not a developer) so go easy on me -- 

I ordered the US version.   It shipped with the English up.   No power adapter.  I only have a few Teclast apps:  the OTA update app, a Calendar app, and I believe it had a clock app that I may have removed.  On the about page I'm running 7.0, April 5th Security Patch, Kernel 3.18.35, build V1.00_20171219.  As IQC deduced this is unit ID: E3C6.

Initial questions --

1.  I see much talk about firmware updates..  Is that my build number?

2.  Does the build number hide a date within it?  If it does it looks like mine is recent -- 12 19 2017?

3.  Does the TeclastOTA app update the firmware?  And if it does should I let it do so OR wait to see what people think of it?  I had it set to automatic update but decided to turn that off.

4.  This unit came with a 'You (Owner)' account.  Should I have set up my own account, made it the 'owner', and erased this initial account?  Or is it okay to simply make that account 'my' account?

I'm not a gamer and I'll never be pushing this unit to it's limits.  That said, here are the mostly minor bugs/issues I'm having --

BUGS/ISSUES

1.  This device can sync to most of my Google stuff.  For some reason it can't sync to contacts.  Related --

2. -- on the homescreen my face hasn't populated in the tiny icon top right corner of screen.  I don't really care about that but I'm wondering if its Google's way of telling me something is wrong.

_FIXED -- 3.  This unit typically loses wifi connections when aroused from sleep.  Not temporarily.  Outright gone.  I have to turn Wifi off, then back on, and then select the wifi.  At least it remembers my networks at that point.  -- FIX -->  Unit ships default with a setting that turns wifi off during sleep.  (I guess it's a battery saver notion but I found it ill advised as a default.)_

4.  After playing with it for a day I decided to wipe the system cache.  Having no idea I was going to be greeted with Chinese in recovery mode.  I literally hit buttons blind and feared for the worst.  Luckily it booted back up 'out of box' with the Kernel and build info described above.  I got lucky.
5.  How do I turn off the keyboard sounds? 

_FIXED -- 6.  It took a while to get the clock set right for my side of the world.  Unfortunately the unit now believes it is yesterday.  FIX --> I presumed the Google Clock app settings were the same as the Android Date/Time settings.  (IQC enlightened me.)_

So that's the situation.  If any of you could advise sort of where I am and what I need to do -- or NOT do -- I'd be obliged.  Since the unit is basically 'okay' I could leave it like this and be done.  But if you feel my issues described above are 'old' and can be easily/reliably fixed with an update, I'm all ears.  (Eyes?) 

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 23, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I just got my Teclast T10.  Based upon online YouTube reviewers I thought the ROM and such would be in better condition out of box.  I don't think I have the Ghost Touch issue y'all are talking about but I do have some minor annoying bugs here and there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should have device E3C6, you should have "ID: E3C6" on rear side of the tablet. As far as I understood, there is no newer firmware for this device.
About your questions, there are no contacts on Google because this is a tablet not a smartphone, this tablet has only Wi-Fi and no telephone features. If you want to manage your google contacts, you have to download an app for syncing contacts.
Whenever tablet goes sleeping, Wi-Fi automatically is disabled. If you want to keep it on, go to settings - WiFi, tap the wheel and change the option to keep WiFi on during sleep.
For the problems on desktop, change the launcher, choose a better one in play store.
For date/time problems, go to Settings - Date/Time.


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 23, 2018)

THE VERY HELPFUL ICQ SAYS

_You should have device E3C6, you should have "ID: E3C6" on rear side of the tablet. As far as I understood, there is no newer firmware for this device._

E3C6 is correct.  If the OTA app shows an update, would you?  Or would you wait?  (I see some people saying the update broke things.)  

_About your questions, there are no contacts on Google because this is a tablet not a smartphone, this tablet has only Wi-Fi and no telephone  features. If you want to manage your google contacts, you have to download an app for syncing contacts._

Oh!  That explains why it won't sync!  lol  How strange, though.  It would seem the Google app should 'know' its on a tablet and turn off 'phone' mode and simply show contacts.

_Whenever tablet goes sleeping, Wi-Fi automatically is disabled. If you want to keep it on, go to settings - WiFi, tap the wheel and change the option to keep WiFi on during sleep._

I guess they want to improve battery life but to make this default is pretty annoying.  Most people would presume it's a bug.

_For the problems on desktop, change the launcher, choose a better one in play store._

I'm already using Nova Launcher.  

_For date/time problems, go to Settings - Date/Time._

I thought by changing settings in the Google Clock app I was changing the Android settings.  Turns out I wasn't.  Whoops!  

Hey Italian Quad Core -- *thanks for all your help!*  :good:


----------



## ferbricos (Jan 23, 2018)

My doesnt turn on.
Expensive piece oficial trash!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 24, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> E3C6 is correct.

Click to collapse



Give us the link to the seller of your E3C6 device, please!



ferbricos said:


> My doesnt turn on.
> Expensive piece oficial trash!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is your device E3C6 or E3C5? Who is the seller?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 24, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Give us the link to the seller of your E3C6 device, please!

Click to collapse



Gearbest


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 24, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> there are no contacts on Google because this is a tablet not a smartphone, this tablet has only Wi-Fi and no telephone features.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure your conclusion here is actually true.  By coincidence I ordered an Android TV for a friend that arrived on the heals of the Teclast.  She only has a wifi tablet only (no phone features) but her account Contacts sync'd properly with this Android TV (which is also wifi only with no phone features.)  

By the by -- it's the Beelink A1 Android TV.  Teeny tiny thing I couldn't resist trying.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Jan 24, 2018)

*E3C5 with 1.03_g Android Update*



italianquadcore said:


> You should have device E3C6, you should have "ID: E3C6" on rear side of the tablet. As far as I understood, there is no newer firmware for this device.
> About your questions, there are no contacts on Google because this is a tablet not a smartphone, this tablet has only Wi-Fi and no telephone features. If you want to manage your google contacts, you have to download an app for syncing contacts.
> Whenever tablet goes sleeping, Wi-Fi automatically is disabled. If you want to keep it on, go to settings - WiFi, tap the wheel and change the option to keep WiFi on during sleep.
> For the problems on desktop, change the launcher, choose a better one in play store.
> For date/time problems, go to Settings - Date/Time.

Click to collapse



About Contacts and calendar: When adding my Google Account I did not have calendar and contacts service in Sync settings of that account. It helped to add calendar App from Google to get my calendar and events back but contacts still do not work. Google Contact App is not recognizing my account as valid, also other contact apps. Seems Teclast has removed one service related to telephony/contacts which is needed.

As my first device worked fine it is a very fast tablet for this money I bought a second one. They are from from Amazon (Germany) and AliExpress (Teclast Direct  Store). Both came with 1.02_g without bloatware and the Teclast OTA Updater did his job fine. No ghost touches here and no bigger issues besides contact sync.

Both devices came with a european charger added (5V/2,5A) which works fine for that device. I also tried to charge with PE+ charger from my Doogee BL7000 and Umidigi Z Pro.
Result is: the Teclast becomes hot and shuts down suddenly. Needed to wait 15 min until it came back to life.
Astonishingly also with a general charger from RAV Power and a Power Bank from Easy Acc ( both iSmart with 5V/up to 2,4A) it became hot and shut down. As these happens with both devices, I think the quick charge algorythm of Teclast is not optimized for different adapters.


----------



## ferbricos (Jan 24, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Give us the link to the seller of your E3C6 device, please!
> 
> 
> Is your device E3C6 or E3C5? Who is the seller?
> ...

Click to collapse



I change the charger cable and now works well...
E3C6
Geekbuyng

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 24, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> About Contacts and calendar: When adding my Google Account I did not have calendar and contacts service in Sync settings of that account. It helped to add calendar App from Google to get my calendar and events back but contacts still do not work. Google Contact App is not recognizing my account as valid, also other contact apps. Seems Teclast has removed one service related to telephony/contacts which is needed.
> 
> As my first device worked fine it is a very fast tablet for this money I bought a second one. They are from from Amazon (Germany) and AliExpress (Teclast Direct Store). Both came with 1.02_g without bloatware and the Teclast OTA Updater did his job fine. No ghost touches here and no bigger issues besides contact sync.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are your two devices E3C5 or E3C6 ?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## duke_mac_l (Jan 24, 2018)

He wrote the two devices came with FW 1.02. So it's E3C5.
Because for E3C6 there is only FW 1.00 in the moment. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 24, 2018)

The E3C6 device is mainstream now?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 24, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> About Contacts and calendar: When adding my Google Account I did not have calendar and contacts service in Sync settings of that account. It helped to add calendar App from Google to get my calendar and events back but contacts still do not work. Google Contact App is not recognizing my account as valid, also other contact apps. Seems Teclast has removed one service related to telephony/contacts which is needed.
> 
> As my first device worked fine it is a very fast tablet for this money I bought a second one. They are from from Amazon (Germany) and AliExpress (Teclast Direct  Store). Both came with 1.02_g without bloatware and the Teclast OTA Updater did his job fine. No ghost touches here and no bigger issues besides contact sync.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I confirm, calendar works only if app is installed, in this way calendar is properly synced. For contacts, I repeat again, this cannot work for all Android devices that has no telephony features, this is the case of this tablet, but also other tablets (for example my Nexus 7 2013 has no telephony features). The contacts app I was speaking about is a third parties app, for example this app ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.contapps.android ), these apps are able only to manage the google contacts, but without any real working functionalities - due to the fact that this tablet has not any telephony features.

What you've written about power chargers is well noted, also because my only real quick charger is manufactured by ROCK company, it is the only charger that works at 9 volts, but I have not faced any overheating problems with it. I have also tested other 5V power chargers, but also with these ones I have not faced any particular overheating. Anyway it is important that the provided power chargers works properly without any issues. If you will test other power chargers, let us know if you still have the same overheating problems with them. Thanks.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 24, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> The E3C6 device is mainstream now?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It may be, we will have the confirmation in the future.
At hardware level, there is no difference between e3c5 and e3c6, according to hw database ( http://www.deviceinfohw.ru/devices/...rm0&brand=brand0&filter=teclast&submit=Search ).
So it may be only software is different, we should only understanding what's the difference (if there is one) about e3c5 firmware and e3c6 firmware.


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 24, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> For contacts, I repeat again, this cannot work for all Android devices that has no telephony features, this is the case of this tablet, but also other tablets (for example my Nexus 7 2013 has no telephony features).

Click to collapse



I repeat again -- I've just purchased a Beelink A1 Android TV device.  Google Contacts immediately synced with servers, based upon contacts originating from Lenovo P8 tablet.  The Beelink is 7.1.2, the Lenovo Android 6.  Neither has telphony features -- but both sync.

Doesn't this indicate it may be a Teclast issue?


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 24, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> I repeat again -- I've just purchased a Beelink A1 Android TV device.  Google Contacts immediately synced with servers, based upon contacts originating from Lenovo P8 tablet.  The Beelink is 7.1.2, the Lenovo Android 6.  Neither has telphony features -- but both sync.
> 
> Doesn't this indicate it may be a Teclast issue?

Click to collapse



If you go to Settings - Accounts - Google - [your account], do you see the item "Contacts" in both T10 and Tv device? If yes, contacts are supported by the device. In my T10 it does not exist, in my Android Tv box Alfawise H96 Pro Plus it does not exist, in my tablet Nexus 7 2013 it does not exist, while in all my Android smartphones it exists.
In T10 I have also tried to install Google Contacts, but it always asks a Google account (I already have some Google accounts) - even installing this app, in settings Google accounts item doesn't exist yet.


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 25, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> In T10 I have also tried to install Google Contacts, but it always asks a Google account (I already have some Google accounts) - even installing this app, in settings Google accounts item doesn't exist yet.

Click to collapse



This may be a language misunderstanding.  Earlier you twice implied that  if the Android device isn't a phone it cannot support Google Contacts.  I was providing two examples that refuted that.

Yes, my Teclast does not offer Contact syncing as you say.  But elsewhere in settings it says this --


----------



## italianquadcore (Jan 25, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> This may be a language misunderstanding.  Earlier you twice implied that  if the Android device isn't a phone it cannot support Google Contacts.  I was providing two examples that refuted that.
> 
> Yes, my Teclast does not offer Contact syncing as you say.  But elsewhere in settings it says this --

Click to collapse



If we need direct support for contacts in T10, we have to ask Teclast to include this feature in next firmwares. At the moment the only way to manage contacts is via browser or via third parties apps.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Jan 25, 2018)

*T10 contacts*

I asked Teclast to add required features in update via Facebook.
Yes, there are just missing some Android services to enable contacts.

In the meantime I used "My Phone Explorer" App to sync with my Outlook contacts.

Btw.: Car navigation is working fine as GPS is sensitive. No need for a compass when you are in motion. 

Tried another PE charger from an older Leagoo Shark 1 and it seems to work. Also all 5V/ xA chargers should work.
Seems just to be an error in recognition of correct current as most newer chargers may try 12V.

Sent from my T10 with Chrome


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 25, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> If we need direct support for contacts in T10, we have to ask Teclast to include this feature in next firmwares. At the moment the only way to manage contacts is via browser or via third parties apps.

Click to collapse



You read my mind.  That's just what I did hours ago.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 25, 2018)

Calendar and Telephone service can be installed manually, but honestly I still cannot see the point.

If you try to write an email with GMAIL, the contact will be there. Pretty sure the same with Hangout so... why do you need to see your contact in the tablet anywhere else?


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 25, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Calendar and Telephone service can be installed manually, but honestly I still cannot see the point.
> 
> If you try to write an email with GMAIL, the contact will be there. Pretty sure the same with Hangout so... why do you need to see your contact in the tablet anywhere else?

Click to collapse



What if you want to add a contact to your Contacts from your tablet?  

This is a standard offering on all Android devices.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Jan 25, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Calendar and Telephone service can be installed manually, but honestly I still cannot see the point.
> 
> If you try to write an email with GMAIL, the contact will be there. Pretty sure the same with Hangout so... why do you need to see your contact in the tablet anywhere else?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is only a minor issue but a "nice to have".

Compared with other tablets T10 is a very good deal. 

My 1 year old Medion (Lenovo) tablet with MT8783 Octacore @ 1,3 Ghz (MT6753 for tablets) and FHD 1920x1200, 2GB / 32GB costs the same here, about 200 Euro.
And just comparing them with Antutu: T10 = 80000 and Medion = 30000. So there is a big difference.

Up to now I did not find any major bug in this device.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 25, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> What if you want to add a contact to your Contacts from your tablet?
> 
> This is a standard offering on all Android devices.

Click to collapse



well.....  you might have to do that tasks 10 or 20 times a day. 

In any case, you can download the GAPPS (google appliation package) or just browse from the tablet to: https://contacts.google.com


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 25, 2018)

willthrom said:


> well.....  you might have to do that tasks 10 or 20 times a day.

Click to collapse



It is expected that all basic Google Apps will work with any Android Nougat device.  Contacts is as basic as it gets.

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




Lizzi555 said:


> My 1 year old Medion (Lenovo) tablet with MT8783 Octacore @ 1,3 Ghz (MT6753 for tablets) and FHD 1920x1200, 2GB / 32GB costs the same here, about 200 Euro.
> And just comparing them with Antutu: T10 = 80000 and Medion = 30000. So there is a big difference.
> 
> Up to now I did not find any major bug in this device.

Click to collapse



I purchased a Marshmallow Lenovo P8 for a niece as her first computer.  It's a really good unit except for one BIG bug:  updating apps from Google Play.   It's like LEAD.   Even on Wifi.  The 'fastest' way to update?

1.  Download one app.  After downloaded no install happens.
2.  Quit Google Play Store. 
3.  Reopen Google Play Store.
4.  Renavigate to downloaded app and watch is NOW finally install.
5.  Download a new app and repeat. 

Doesn't sound so bad until you have like 18 updates.


----------



## willthrom (Jan 26, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> It is expected that all basic Google Apps will work with any Android Nougat device.  Contacts is as basic as it gets.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sure it will work, it is just Tesclast didn´t include in their firmware... you can add it you with.

My xiaomi device doesn´t have any GAPPS. The Android Open Project, doesn´t include GAPPS.


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 27, 2018)

-- nevermind --


----------



## willthrom (Jan 27, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> -- nevermind --

Click to collapse



hahahahah


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 27, 2018)

So just to confirm, the C6 device, is anyone experiencing any ghost touches?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 27, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> So just to confirm, the C6 device, is anyone experiencing any ghost touches?

Click to collapse



What is a ghost touch?  Is it like an app closing but you don't remember dismissing it?  I feel like I have that here and there.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 27, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> So just to confirm, the C6 device, is anyone experiencing any ghost touches?

Click to collapse



Hopefully, only showing up the ghosts of Kim il-sung and Kim Jong-il.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## willthrom (Jan 27, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> What is a ghost touch?  Is it like an app closing but you don't remember dismissing it?  I feel like I have that here and there.

Click to collapse



In some T10, normally the C5, there was a problem when touches where detected by the sensor even when the users was not touching that exact point.

For some users was quite bad. Teclast has been trying to resolve that issue in several update, mainly in the 1.XX, the Chinese version.

Mine, with the firmware 1.03 is pretty stable. I haven´t felt that "Ghost Touch". According to Teclast, the "algorithm" was redesign in the 1.03 and ported to the C6.... (Chinese translation)


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 28, 2018)

willthrom said:


> In some T10, normally the C5, there was a problem when touches where detected by the sensor even when the users was not touching that exact point.
> 
> For some users was quite bad. Teclast has been trying to resolve that issue in several update, mainly in the 1.XX, the Chinese version.
> 
> Mine, with the firmware 1.03 is pretty stable. I haven´t felt that "Ghost Touch". According to Teclast, the "algorithm" was redesign in the 1.03 and ported to the C6.... (Chinese translation)

Click to collapse



I had the e3c5 from gearbest with 1.03 but all the Geometry Dash games caused heaps of these ghost touches making me jump when I hadn't tapped the screen. I've noticed some people saying recently that they've received the e3c6 from gearbest. I've returned mine for an exchange and hopefully it'll be this newer variant.?


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Jan 28, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> I had the e3c5 from gearbest with 1.03 but all the Geometry Dash games caused heaps of these ghost touches making me jump when I hadn't tapped the screen. I've noticed some people saying recently that they've received the e3c6 from gearbest. I've returned mine for an exchange and hopefully it'll be this newer variant.?

Click to collapse



I have C5 and I haven't ghost touches.  Teclast is a company that shows how lucky on your side


----------



## VINRAMOREZ (Jan 28, 2018)

*Ota update failed t10(e3c6)*

Can you help with this problem pls? My ota update is not working eversince I purchased it.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jan 28, 2018)

VINRAMOREZ said:


> Can you help with this problem pls? My ota update is not working eversince I purchased it.

Click to collapse



hey there,

if you have e3c6 version there is no update out at the moment. 

if you have the e3c5 version do the following: 

download the correct update for you from here
http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5/update/

then start the ota update app and select manual.

choose the update zip file and start the process.

wait till it's finished

profit [emoji106]

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## vidwhal (Jan 28, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> I have C5 and I haven't ghost touches. Teclast is a company that shows how lucky on your side

Click to collapse



...or also just how unlucky I am :silly:


----------



## trodor83 (Jan 28, 2018)

Having the same problem with Viber here... Notifications of incoming messages are working fine, I can even reply within the notification, but as soon as I try to start tbe app it crashes. I've tried playing around with permissions, but it doesn't seem to be connected to that. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 28, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> download the correct update for you from here
> http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5/update/

Click to collapse



Actually, this is not correct and could cause problems. You need to download all versions between the one you have and the latest update. It depends which version you have.

I received v1.24, so I would need to download v1,28 and v1.32, not just v1.32.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jan 28, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> Actually, this is not correct and could cause problems. You need to download all versions between the one you have and the latest update. It depends which version you have.
> 
> I received v1.24, so I would need to download v1,28 and v1.32, not just v1.32.

Click to collapse



you're right. i should have written "updates" not update.


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey.  I'm using Puffin Browser and it has an option to save a webpage to the home page.  But it never happens.  I think another browser had the same problem.  I'm using Nova Launcher if that means anything.  Anyone having success?


----------



## VINRAMOREZ (Jan 29, 2018)

I see. Thank you. Hope to hear from you if there's an update available.


----------



## abaithad (Jan 29, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> Hey.  I'm using Puffin Browser and it has an option to save a webpage to the home page.  But it never happens.  I think another browser had the same problem.  I'm using Nova Launcher if that means anything.  Anyone having success?

Click to collapse



This is an annoying and stupid issue with this tablet. No shortcut can be created, no matter which type it is(application, link...etc) , I think they totally disabled them on this tablet or more likely forgot to re-enable them during the build. I'm not sure this is something that could be fixed wihout a whole new build.


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 29, 2018)

abaithad said:


> This is an annoying and stupid issue with this tablet. No shortcut can be created, no matter which type it is(application, link...etc) , I think they totally disabled them on this tablet or more likely forgot to re-enable them during the build. I'm not sure this is something that could be fixed wihout a whole new build.

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying.  I wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one.

This ain't an ad but I just wanted to say Puffin eats my preferred browser Firefox for breakfast.  It's more than twice as fast on this tablet.


----------



## YuriRM (Jan 30, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> This ain't an ad but I just wanted to say Puffin eats my preferred browser Firefox for breakfast. It's more than twice as fast on this tablet.

Click to collapse



Try the new Firefox update from 29 January 2018. It is incredibly fast!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox

Unfortunately, Facebook messages cannot be read with Firefox.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jan 30, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Try the new Firefox update from 29 January 2018. It is incredibly fast!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox
> 
> Unfortunately, Facebook messages cannot be read with Firefox.
> ...

Click to collapse



try to load facebook in desktop modus and you should read the messages. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## LiquidP (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi. Im confused with the FW Builds...
I have an E3C5, Kernel: 3.18.35 Build:V1.03_20171127. This was the last OTA update. The files you linked ( http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5/update/) have other "numbers". Whats the right way for me to have the last updates (1.32). OTA says no updates. thanks


----------



## Lizzi555 (Jan 31, 2018)

LiquidP said:


> Hi. Im confused with the FW Builds...
> I have an E3C5, Kernel: 3.18.35 Build:V1.03_20171127. This was the last OTA update. The files you linked ( http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5/update/) have other "numbers". Whats the right way for me to have the last updates (1.32). OTA says no updates. thanks

Click to collapse



1.03 is latest global Build, the other version 1.32 is correspondant chinese Build.
Depending on where you live and what you want to do with your Teclast, it may be the best choice to go with 1.03.

Teclast direct store answered me to my mail request, they are preparing an OTA update for global build. Unfortunately could not tell me something about the changes.


----------



## LiquidP (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks 
Then i will stay on 1.03


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jan 31, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> 1.03 is latest global Build, the other version 1.32 is correspondant chinese Build.
> Depending on where you live and what you want to do with your Teclast, it may be the best choice to go with 1.03.
> 
> Teclast direct store answered me to my mail request, they are preparing an OTA update for global build. Unfortunately could not tell me something about the changes.

Click to collapse



hmm would be interesting to know what the differences between globally and Chinese versions are.
i have two t10 from gearbest, and both came with 1.28 installed. they have both know v1.32

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (Jan 31, 2018)

LiquidP said:


> The files you linked ( http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5/update/) have other "numbers".

Click to collapse



There's also link to your firmware versions, i.e. global firmware versions. You can find them here: http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5_g/update/

Your version is roughly 1.28 (or exactly) for Chinese versions.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 31, 2018)

I wouldnt mind switching to this device, but the ghost touches have to be gone.  There are very FEW options for a tablet especially a android tablet.  And my Sm-T800 is under powered


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 31, 2018)

TWO NEW QUESTIONS

1.  I had the tablet become very unresponsive the other day.  Like when it went to sleep it stayed asleep.  Black screen.  The only thing that helped was plugging it into a wall charger.  A charging battery would show and then, if I unplugged it again, I could push the power button and -- EVENTUALLY -- get a boot.  Anyone else experiencing this?  I'd call it 'almost bricked' issue.

2.  Can anyone explain or find a video that explains how to erase system cache in recovery.  Yes, I know how to do this, but not in Chinese.  I'm hoping this might fix the above issue.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> TWO NEW QUESTIONS
> 
> 1.  I had the tablet become very unresponsive the other day.  Like when it went to sleep it stayed asleep.  Black screen.  The only thing that helped was plugging it into a wall charger.  A charging battery would show and then, if I unplugged it again, I could push the power button and -- EVENTUALLY -- get a boot.  Anyone else experiencing this?  I'd call it 'almost bricked' issue.
> 
> 2.  Can anyone explain or find a video that explains how to erase system cache in recovery.  Yes, I know how to do this, but not in Chinese.  I'm hoping this might fix the above issue.

Click to collapse



Since the tablet is rooted, you should try doing it in via adb commands.  Not sure how knowledgeable you are on it.


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 31, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> Since the tablet is rooted, you should try doing it in via adb commands.  Not sure how knowledgeable you are on it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying.  Yeah... not at all familiar.  But I can learn.  But before I do I sense someone on YouTube can get me real close via the Chinese.  Let me give that a few more minutes of head scratching.

By the way -- I'm using an app called Android Assistant.  It offers app cache cleaning and something called 'system clear'.   See attached pic.

Is 'system trash' different than system cache?  

And I'm wondering if there's an app that will do this for rooted devices.  Hmm.   UPDATE:  Yikes!  The Android store is SWAMPED with such apps.  lol


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> Thanks for replying.  Yeah... not at all familiar.  But I can learn.  But before I do I sense someone on YouTube can get me real close via the Chinese.  Let me give that a few more minutes of head scratching.
> 
> By the way -- I'm using an app called Android Assistant.  It offers app cache cleaning and something called 'system clear'.   See attached pic.
> 
> Is 'system trash' different than system cache?  And I'm wondering if there's an app that will do this for rooted devices.  Hmm.

Click to collapse



I can't say to be honest so tread lightly.  If you have root explorer, you could use that to delete the cache


----------



## The Pool Man (Jan 31, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> I can't say to be honest so tread lightly.  If you have root explorer, you could use that to delete the cache

Click to collapse



I tried something called CLEAN MASTER.  

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanmaster.mguard

Not sure it cleaned system cache.  Now I read an article saying remove it.  lol... ahh ANDROID...


----------



## TheVillagesIdiot (Feb 1, 2018)

Salute to all member on here, 

And also a big thank you for all the informations I could get from that thread. Ok, so here is the reason of my presence here. I'm running trough issue with sending imageTeclast t10 (e3C5)  onto a unit of mine the Vufine (wearable display). There's no sign of connection in between the two as the small led keeps blinking, too be mentionned my tablet is sucessfully sending an HDMI image to my pc monitor and the Vufine (wearable display) is sucessfully receiving the image from my computer. I've been making sure that a 720p image would be sent from tablet to the Vufine, but still got no image to display on it. I'm pretty puzzled now, and any help is appreciated.

Teclast T10 E3C5 
1.03 Firmware
Rooted (Magisk)
TWRP


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 1, 2018)

TheVillagesIdiot said:


> Salute to all member on here,
> 
> And also a big thank you for all the informations I could get from that thread. Ok, so here is the reason of my presence here. I'm running trough issue with sending imageTeclast t10 (e3C5) onto a unit of mine the Vufine (wearable display). There's no sign of connection in between the two as the small led keeps blinking, too be mentionned my tablet is sucessfully sending an HDMI image to my pc monitor and the Vufine (wearable display) is sucessfully receiving the image from my computer. I've been making sure that a 720p image would be sent from tablet to the Vufine, but still got no image to display on it. I'm pretty puzzled now, and any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Remove Magisk and try again sending the image.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 1, 2018)

*Teclast Official Store on Aliexpress*

If anyone else thinks - buy or not, then if you decide to buy, do not even consider the option with the official Teclast store on Ali. I had a dispute with them (the wrong tablet came to me), Ali decided to send the goods back and get a full refund + compensation for the cost of delivery from the seller. And now, a month has passed, I received money for the tablet (during the dispute, they were at Ali, and not at the store Teclast) , and the seller himself refuses to compensate for the cost of delivery. I wrote about this in technical support, promised to deal with it, and the amount for delivery will return itself ali. But it's just horror, not the seller.
I want to warn the others, and that is the probability that you, like me, will be banging for two months with them


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 1, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> If anyone else thinks - buy or not, then if you decide to buy, do not even consider the option with the official Teclast store on Ali. I had a dispute with them (the wrong tablet came to me), Ali decided to send the goods back and get a full refund + compensation for the cost of delivery from the seller. And now, a month has passed, I received money for the tablet (during the dispute, they were at Ali, and not at the store Teclast) , and the seller himself refuses to compensate for the cost of delivery. I wrote about this in technical support, promised to deal with it, and the amount for delivery will return itself ali. But it's just horror, not the seller.
> I want to warn the others, and that is the probability that you, like me, will be banging for two months with them

Click to collapse



Sorry but this is quite normal for nearly all chinese stores. You have to pay the costs for sending the item back.
Advantage of this store is that it sends most goods directly from your country, in my case Germany, so I have to send back to Germany only.
Through webinterface you can also contact the store directly. *In most cases it is better and faster to aggree with them in advance and then open dispute*.
At least this store is responsive if you have a question regarding the device.  
They opened my T10, checked and updated it and set its language to german  
So everything was fine here.

Edit: I forgot, they added a suitable EU charger 5V/2,5A which is officially not in the offer


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 1, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Sorry but this is quite normal for nearly all chinese stores. You have to pay the costs for sending the item back.
> Advantage of this store is that it sends most goods directly from your country, in my case Germany, so I have to send back to Germany only.
> Through webinterface you can also contact the store directly. *In most cases it is better and faster to aggree with them in advance and then open dispute*.
> At least this store is responsive if you have a question regarding the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



After the fix and return, do you still experience ghost touches?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 1, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> After the fix and return, do you still experience ghost touches?

Click to collapse



Never had ghost touches, both of my T10 devices work fine.
(I had to send back another smartphone to a different Chinese seller last year)


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 1, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Sorry but this is quite normal for nearly all chinese stores. You have to pay the costs for sending the item back.
> Advantage of this store is that it sends most goods directly from your country, in my case Germany, so I have to send back to Germany only.
> Through webinterface you can also contact the store directly. In most cases it is better and faster to aggree with them in advance and then open dispute.
> At least this store is responsive if you have a question regarding the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



I try told with them under I opened disput. I only wasted time.


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 1, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> and the seller himself refuses to compensate for the cost of delivery

Click to collapse



Chinese Stores have this major issue.  If there's something wrong we (say in the US) have to ship all the way back to China?  Not the best situation.  

There is a solution, though.  The major stores (Ali, Gearbest, etc.)  should have regional hubs.  One human being (just one) you send your unit to locally.  Their job is --

1.  to inspect the unit and verify the correct unit was returned
2.  to determine for (say Gearbest) if the unit is worth shipping back to China
3.  if it is -- they put the unit in a bigger box.  And wait for that box to fill up with other returns.

So the customer would still have to ship locally.  Which would cost less than global shipping.  And be faster.

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

So I definitely have a SLEEP issue when my Teclast wakes up from sleep.  It tries to wake up, fails, the screen goes black.  The entire unit becomes unresponsive for a while until I plug in the power cord and then it becomes kind of responsive.  A reboot fixes it for the day.  This happens overnight. 

I've turned off the sleep option and will see if that works.  Powering down at night and on in the morning is no big whoop.

*IS ANYONE ELSE EXPERIENCING A SIMILAR ISSUE?*


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 1, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> Chinese Stores have this major issue.  If there's something wrong we (say in the US) have to ship all the way back to China?  Not the best situation.
> 
> There is a solution, though.  The major stores (Ali, Gearbest, etc.)  should have regional hubs.  One human being (just one) you send your unit to locally.  Their job is --
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct me if im wrong, but sleep issues are usually fixed on the kernel level.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## txesterfield (Feb 2, 2018)

I have problems with the touchscreen. When I bought in december I had to reflash to recover it from touchscreen unresponsive. With the new installation it started to work well, but the last week I have the same problem. I have tried to reinstall the 1.32 and 1.03_g firmwares and whe I try to work well with the touchscreen it fails again to time. 
The tablet have good specifications but I don't recommend for its touchscreen problems.


----------



## sime23 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a problem trying to install TWRP and root this tablet. I'm on firmware 1.32, I'm trying to flash boot+recovery from 4PDA linked in this thread. But when I do, touchscreen gets messed up, it works as if it is shifted 50% to the left (working only on half a screen, but pressing other half). TWRP can't be used in this state and firmware isn't booting normally either. 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## abaithad (Feb 2, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> Chinese Stores have this major issue.  If there's something wrong we (say in the US) have to ship all the way back to China?  Not the best situation.
> 
> There is a solution, though.  The major stores (Ali, Gearbest, etc.)  should have regional hubs.  One human being (just one) you send your unit to locally.  Their job is --
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm too experiencing the same issue. After a long deep sleep the tablet cannot wake up. It's a deep sleep issue because the tablet keeps running in background.
Now it stopped happening since 2/3 days...
E53C_G 1.03 FW.


----------



## p1r473 (Feb 2, 2018)

So I just found this thread after ordering my T10. I ordered it because of the large resolution, fingerprint reader, micro sd card slot, and runs android 7.0  (many tablets I found ran 6.0), and of course the price

Now I am worried it will come with ghost touches.... Is ghost touches fixed on latest build? I am seeing reports of people saying it is not fixed on latest firmware

As well, will it be difficult to root? I have gone through this thread and found the google drive and mega drive links and wondering if it will be hard or easy.


----------



## abaithad (Feb 2, 2018)

p1r473 said:


> So I just found this thread after ordering my T10. I ordered it because of the large resolution, fingerprint reader, micro sd card slot, and runs android 7.0  (many tablets I found ran 6.0), and of course the price
> 
> Now I am worried it will come with ghost touches.... Is ghost touches fixed on latest build? I am seeing reports of people saying it is not fixed on latest firmware
> 
> As well, will it be difficult to root? I have gone through this thread and found the google drive and mega drive links and wondering if it will be hard or easy.

Click to collapse



Hi,
Root is really easy. All what you have to do is to download recovery and SP flash tools then load it  and starts flashing (download only ) reboot your tablet and boot directly to recovery to flash magisk (15.3 is ok). 

If you're lucky and don't have these touch issues, then the tablet is really a good deal. Very quick and impressive!


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 2, 2018)

abaithad said:


> Hi,
> Root is really easy. All what you have to do is to download recovery and SP flash tools then load it  and starts flashing (download only ) reboot your tablet and boot directly to recovery to flash magisk (15.3 is ok).
> 
> If you're lucky and don't have these touch issues, then the tablet is really a good deal. Very quick and impressive!

Click to collapse



Hey Abaithad, can you post a link to the recovery that YOU used? It seems to be what works.


----------



## abaithad (Feb 2, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> Hey Abaithad, can you post a link to the recovery that YOU used? It seems to be what works.

Click to collapse



It's the one mentionned in the other thread of the device
Here is it 
https://cloud2.zoolz.com/s-hd3KCVJg


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 2, 2018)

abaithad said:


> I'm too experiencing the same issue. After a long deep sleep the tablet cannot wake up. It's a deep sleep issue because the tablet keeps running in background.
> Now it stopped happening since 2/3 days...
> E53C_G 1.03 FW.

Click to collapse



Long deep sleep is EXACTLY it.  I turned off the sleep function and manually put it to sleep.  That seems to work better somehow.  But when I boot up in the morning the Wifi briefly fails for some reason.  It has to be turned off and back on to then work.

Thanks for reply.


----------



## abaithad (Feb 2, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> Long deep sleep is EXACTLY it.  I turned off the sleep function and manually put it to sleep.  That seems to work better somehow.  But when I boot up in the morning the Wifi briefly fails for some reason.  It has to be turned off and back on to then work.
> 
> Thanks for reply.

Click to collapse



Hi, what do you mean by disabling sleep function? Tablet remains always on ? Or disabling deep sleep with a kernel tool ?


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 2, 2018)

abaithad said:


> Hi, what do you mean by disabling sleep function? Tablet remains always on ? Or disabling deep sleep with a kernel tool ?

Click to collapse



The first one.  In settings.  It 'seems' to work.  (see attachment)

I believe there is an issue involving sleep and wifi.   That when the unit comes out of deep sleep it attempts to re-establish a connection, fails, and crashes the system.   

Come to think of it -- I'm going to turn off 'press button twice for camera'.  That might confuse the unit as well.  Tell me -- do YOU have that selected as well?

This would explain why the unit ships with Wifi going off when sleep is invoked as default.   Teclast might have been aware of this bug and offered this silent workaround.


----------



## Alan_SP (Feb 2, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> I've turned off the sleep option and will see if that works.  Powering down at night and on in the morning is no big whoop.

Click to collapse



This all can have something to do with WiFi, but I see you know that WiFi can be a problem. At least we can always control it manually (not that comfortable, but it may solve your problem).

---------- Post added at 21:34 ---------- Previous post was at 21:30 ----------




p1r473 said:


> Now I am worried it will come with ghost touches.... Is ghost touches fixed on latest build? I am seeing reports of people saying it is not fixed on latest firmware

Click to collapse



Those people are right, ghost touches aren't solved with latest version.

I see them in games, but not all and not all the time. So, it depends what will you do. Maybe you wouldn't see them at all, maybe they would be a big problem for you.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 2, 2018)

abaithad said:


> Hi, what do you mean by disabling sleep function? Tablet remains always on ? Or disabling deep sleep with a kernel tool ?

Click to collapse



deep sleep with a kernel tool, considering the kernel allows this function

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




Alan_SP said:


> This all can have something to do with WiFi, but I see you know that WiFi can be a problem. At least we can always control it manually (not that comfortable, but it may solve your problem).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:34 ---------- Previous post was at 21:30 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So your saying that even the newer version of the device Ec6 would have the same ghost touches as well?


----------



## axelb2 (Feb 3, 2018)

*really hot while gaming*

Hello everybody,

I find this thread really useful for all owners of the teclast t10 tablet and would like to thank you for posting your experiences.

I too have purchased a teclast t10 tablet and i have mixed feelings about it. I could really like it if it weren't for a big issue i'm facing.
First of all the good things. I have not experienced yet any ghost touches(v. 1.28), although my use is not tap/swipe intensive so i can't speak with certainty. I use it for gaming (clash royale mostly) and ocassionally for web browsing/youtube. 
I really like the screen, although there is not much room for color and brightness calibration. 

My big problem is with temperatures while gaming. I play quite a bit of clash royale  and after a few games (6 -
 10 minutes) the tablet becomes hot on the top right quadrant (holding it vertically) near where the hdmi, usb ports are. After  15 - 20 minutes i can barely touch the screen on that region and the top half is generally warm. The top half however remains cold. 

I should also point out that i am using the tablet with battery saver and ultra battery saver enabled, bluetooth disabled, and with brightness turned down to zero.

I have run cpu-z and the thermal sensor mtktsAP shows about 150 degrees celsius. I'm not sure what the mtktsAP sensor is though. When idle the same sensor shows about 950 - 100 degrees celsius. The other thermal sensors show normal temperatures, for the cpu and for the battery (not higher than 50 degrees). 
When i stop playing It cools down in a few minutes, almost as fast as it heats up...

What makes me really worried is that this happens in a few minutes while gaming....  It's really annoying (after some time impossible) having to touch really hot areas in the screen and i am also worried about the longevity of the tablet.
How are your units performing temperature-wise. Do they get easily hot while gaming?  Can you report your cpu - z temperatures?

Any help - info would  be really appreciated


----------



## Marco_22 (Feb 3, 2018)

HI EVERYONE,

About one week ago i got my tablet from Geekbuying, Teclast T10, and i have problem with battery. When the percentage battery status reach about 18%, battery drain very very fast, 18,17,16,15 ....and reach 1, 0 then off, this situation take maybe max 2-3 minutes!

What is the problem? Tablet is broken or what? New toy and I'm not happy cause this situation. This is not NORMAL.

Can You help me?


----------



## axelb2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Marco_22 said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> 
> About one week ago i got my tablet from Geekbuying, Teclast T10, and i have problem with battery. When the percentage battery status reach about 18%, battery drain very very fast, 18,17,16,15 ....and reach 1, 0 then off, this situation take maybe max 2-3 minutes!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It happens to me also. After reaching 15% it drains in a couple of minutes. It has been reported in this thread before.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/teclast-master-t10-thread-t3722138/page13

I don't think there is a solution, it's more of a "characteristic". I don't let the battery fall lower than 20%. before i charge it.


----------



## Alan_SP (Feb 3, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> So your saying that even the newer version of the device Ec6 would have the same ghost touches as well?

Click to collapse



We still don't know what is actual difference between C5 and C6 versions. I have theory (just my thinking on the subject) that everything is same except something related to digitizer, done to alleviate ghost touches. But, from reports here, it looks that C6 has some ghost touches.

Also, from my experience with firmwares (I received my unit with v1.24 and I didn't "rush" upgrades, but waited to see ghost touches and upgraded revision by revision), they all have ghost touches, but also they get better and better.

This means, it looks this is maybe hardware related in some degree (hence C6 in my thinking), but also software can help, either completely, or partially. Not sure if they will completely remove ghost touches problem, but if not, that would mean they could have problem with many users. So, we will see how it plays out.

---------- Post added at 20:43 ---------- Previous post was at 20:40 ----------




axelb2 said:


> How are your units performing temperature-wise.

Click to collapse



My device stays cool when I play Heroes of Loot 1, but heats up noticeably when I play Heroes of Loot 2 (same makes, a bit more complex game). All in all, I guess it just depends on complexity of the game and how it is optimized (HoL2 isn't that much more complicated that needs so much more processing power).


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 3, 2018)

Just a ghost idea. 
As I don't play with my T10, more editing documents, mails ..., watching videos and surfing - i did not see any ghost touches on both device.
Could it be due to the games and display resolution? Not all software is optimized to 2.5K display.
Also ran some touch screen apps here , no problem.

Hot mtktsap temp sensor: Think the high value is a misinterpreted sensor value . Divided by 3 it would fit.
My T10 becomes warm if stressed but not hot.

Battery significally looses power if less than 15%.
You can train this by charging i.e. up to 20% and than let go down until device shuts down.
Also a battery calibration app may help.
But is it really worth this if you already know what happens.

A lot of my chinese phones have this behavior sooner or later.


----------



## axelb2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Hot mtktsap temp sensor: Think the high value is a misinterpreted sensor value . Divided by 3 it would fit.
> My T10 becomes warm if stressed but not hot.

Click to collapse



The thing is that it gets really hot on the top half ( when held in portrait) when playing for 15 - 20 minutes. I think it gets hot too fast (uncomfortable to touch the specific region). Even after 5 - 10 minutes it gets warm. 



Alan_SP said:


> My device stays cool when I play Heroes of Loot 1, but heats up noticeably when I play Heroes of Loot 2 (same makes, a bit more complex game). All in all, I guess it just depends on complexity of the game and how it is optimized (HoL2 isn't that much more complicated that needs so much more processing power).

Click to collapse



That may be, but still the short amount of time mine takes to get hot is troublesome..


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 3, 2018)

axelb2 said:


> The thing is that it gets really hot on the top half ( when held in portrait) when playing for 15 - 20 minutes. I think it gets hot too fast (uncomfortable to touch the specific region). Even after 5 - 10 minutes it gets warm.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be, but still the short amount of time mine takes to get hot is troublesome..

Click to collapse



A thermal mod like those made by Chris G. from TechTablets may be the solution for you.
https://youtu.be/AOd-ZI9YbMU

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## jorbik (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello everyone, I received the Teclast T10 E3C5 this week, with firmware 1.31 for the time I have not encountered problems, and it seems to me that the price / quality ratio is excellent.
I would like to know if installing firmware 1.32 is better and in the case how to do it. Taking the zip from the first page from 1.31 to 1.32 I can update it via Teclast ota. Thank you.


----------



## LiquidP (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a T10 with the chinese FW and a another one with the global FW. The T10 with the global fw had never a ghost touch Problem. The T10 with the CH FW have a ghost touch on the upper right. It brings down the shortmenu. Now after 8 weeks, the problem is 90% gone. I think there is a problem with the digitizer and the laminating process.


----------



## axelb2 (Feb 4, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> A thermal mod like those made by Chris G. from TechTablets may be the solution for you.
> https://youtu.be/AOd-ZI9YbMU
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip but is a bit too risky for me. 

Also from what i understand from the video, the rear of the tablet gets hotter after the mod and the cpu temps drop, because the heat is transferred better to the outer case.

My problem is that the rear (top part) of the tablet and the screen (top part again) get hot. The cpu according to cpu-z stays under 50 degrees which is fine. So it may be that heat is correctly dissipated to the outer casing, as it happens after the mod is applied in the video.

My biggest issue is with the hot screen though. For the rear i will have an external case. For the screen maybe i'll have to use somekind of stylus....


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 4, 2018)

axelb2 said:


> Thanks for the tip but is a bit too risky for me.
> 
> Also from what i understand from the video, the rear of the tablet gets hotter after the mod and the cpu temps drop, because the heat is transferred better to the outer case.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is anybody else noticing the same problem of excessive heat? If not then the tablet should be returned to the seller.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 5, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Yesterday I received the Rock power charger and I've tested it, great results. Yes it is the best one at the moment.

Click to collapse



I also ordered the Rock charger supporting MTK pump charging. As I'm awaiting for it's delivery i'd like to know if you are using the Rock charger as the daily charger? Does it charge without issues after using it for a week or more? I'm asking because of people reporting issues here: https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-battery-issue-mtk-quick-charge/


----------



## italianquadcore (Feb 5, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> I also ordered the Rock charger supporting MTK pump charging. As I'm awaiting for it's delivery i'd like to know if you are using the Rock charger as the daily charger? Does it charge without issues after using it for a week or more? I'm asking because of people reporting issues here: https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-battery-issue-mtk-quick-charge/

Click to collapse



I don't use use it everyday due to the fact that I've tested all my power chargers in last days. Anyway I've purchased it at Amazon Italia, I have a 2-years warranty, I am not worried about any failures. Eventually the problem may be after the warranty period, but I prefer to enjoy it.
Instead I am curious to know about the other Teclast power chargers described here ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmKBeVZAMQY ), this should be the only Teclast quick charger that works at 9v/12v - according to the answer "Today, using the Teclast fast charger I got it from 40% to 80% in one hour, I think that it's pretty fast.﻿". Only one hour is an excellent performance, even better than ROCK power charger. Teclast model is APS-KI018WE-G (I can find it only on Gearbest and Aliexpress).


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 5, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> I don't use use it everyday due to the fact that I've tested all my power chargers in last days. Anyway I've purchased it at Amazon Italia, I have a 2-years warranty, I am not worried about any failures. Eventually the problem may be after the warranty period, but I prefer to enjoy it.
> Instead I am curious to know about the other Teclast power chargers described here ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmKBeVZAMQY ), this should be the only Teclast quick charger that works at 9v/12v - according to the answer "Today, using the Teclast fast charger I got it from 40% to 80% in one hour, I think that it's pretty fast.﻿". Only one hour is an excellent performance, even better than ROCK power charger. Teclast model is APS-KI018WE-G (I can find it only on Gearbest and Aliexpress).

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your quick response. But the case is that the Rock charger is doing fine, but after a while the Teclast T10 tablet is charging very slow! People are complaining that they cannot charge their tablet anymore (only very slow) even with other chargers. I'm afraid that the MTK pump charge technology maybe harmed the tablet. 

As you didn't use the Rock charger long enough we have to see if it was the MTK pump technology that is causing issues.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 5, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> I also ordered the Rock charger supporting MTK pump charging. As I'm awaiting for it's delivery i'd like to know if you are using the Rock charger as the daily charger? Does it charge without issues after using it for a week or more? I'm asking because of people reporting issues here: https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-battery-issue-mtk-quick-charge/

Click to collapse



If you search AliExpress for "Teclast charger" you will find quick charger for 7$ and normal charger 5V/2,5A for 6$. Both fit for T10.

My personal experience up to now:
- all 5V chargers work, even 5V/3A type C
- PE chargers from different smartphones will either work slow charging or T10 becomes hot. This differs in multiple tries.
In worst case device became unresponsive for a time.

Hope this helps


----------



## italianquadcore (Feb 6, 2018)

I have just ordered Teclast APS-KI018WE power charger ( https://www.gearbest.com/c=hargers-cables/pp_1627689.html ) at Gearbest, so to have another quick charger that supports Mediatek Pump Express feature.

About Mediatek Pump Express feature, at this website ( https://gadgetstouse.com/news/mediatek-pump-express-charging/44855 ) the author is discussing about the specifications of Pump Express. As with ROCK power charger I achieved 14 watts (9.09 volts - 1.53 amperes), and according to above-mentioned website, we can consider T10 capable to support Pump Express Plus, Pump Express Plus can reach 15 watts (9 volts - 1.67 amperes) or 24 watts (12 volts - 2 amperes). I just want to know if there is another power charger able to reach the second charge value, that is 24 watts / 12 volts. It may be that Teclast APS-KI018WE may reach this value? I will discover it....

Surfing on Internet, I've also found a PWM AC/DC Controller compatible with specifications of Mediatek's Pump Express Plus fast charge protocol, called iW1788, manufactured by Dialog Semiconductor company ( https://www.dialog-semiconductor.com/products/power-conversion/acdc-embedded/iw1788 ). According to PDF file downloaded on above-mentioned website, the Pump Express Plus protocol can have Output Power from 7.5 watts to 25 watts. I have no idea if this micro-circuit is integrated into Power chargers and/or into Tablet T10, anyway it is important that we have it, and that we know that T10 may be capable to support up to 24-25 watts of charging power.

About the doubts that MTK Pump Express charge technology may harm the T10 tablet after a lot of quick-charging time, I am really doubtful that this may happen. As far as I have understood in these last years of experience about low-level knowledge of Android system, the battery charging feature is under a mix of hardware and software control. Software means the Android Kernel, hardware means the electronic circuit that manages/handles the charge/discharge of the battery. About the kernel, we can be sure that all T10 kernels have the Pump Express enabled (otherwise we wouldn't have 14 watts or even more during battery charge), so in this case we have nothing to do. About hardware, I have no informations if Teclast has included a protection circuit in order to avoid any overheating during battery charging and to properly protect the battery during quick charging. I only discovered that, during tests of my power chargers, since level 90% (more or less), the power of battery charging fastly falls down, in this way the last part of the charge (I estimate from 90% to 100%) is very very slow, may be to avoid any kind of stress on battery (we have to consider that T10 has got a 8100 mah battery). On the other hand, some people suffer from a rapid discharge of the battery from 15% to 0%, for this matter please read below.

Regarding my previous post about thread on TechTablets forum ( https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-battery-issue-mtk-quick-charge/ ) , I try to answer to the posts included in that thread. In that thread one guy has got a ROCK power charger, this power charger worked well in the first few days (10 days), then it became very slow on charging. When we have to do with a battery charger, we have to consider all the following matters:
1) people did not write if they have upgraded (or not) their firmware. As I've written here above, kernel affects power charging, so it may be that Teclast has upgraded some parts of the kernel in their latest firmware, so to limit battery overheating or to avoid any stress on battery. We have also to consider that with T10 we have devices E3C5, E3C5_G and even E3C6, it may be that something is changed with these devices about battery and/or charging operations.
2) people did not confirm if they have used the original usb cable or other cable. In my tests I have not used the original usb cable provided by Teclast, but I have used a third-party high-performance usb cable. A faulty usb cable or low-quality power usb cable may seriously affect the quick charge operations.
3) people did not confirm about temperatures, of both environment and tablet. The thread was started at November, may be that environment temperature was too high or too low. Temperature inside (but also outside) tablet may affects the charging operations. As I've written before, I have no idea if Teclast provided a protection circuit against the overheating (battery overheating and/or SOC overheating). So the internal/external temperature is to be considered during charging operations.
4) we have to consider the ROCK power charger itself. In my last years on using smartphones and tablets, I asked for a replacement/refund for at least 4 power charger, due to coil-whine, buzzing, overheating and even weak electric shocks. We must take care of all the procedures used by the power charger in order to enable the Quick Charge. If even one of the conditions (internal and external temperature, electrical stability, charging quality of the usb cable, good conditions of the internal circuits, external conditions given by the receiver device) are not properly respected, the power charger may disable the quick charge technology and work using a safe/slow charge.
5) we have to consider the Android system itself. It may happen that some apps or some internal services may use the CPU more than necessary so to increase the temperature or even cause instability on all the Android system. In this case we have to consider to shutdown the device (or simply to reboot it). We do not forget that in T10 we have Android 7.0, the first Nougat major release. It may be that these issues may be solved on Android 7.1.x.
6) And last but not least, the battery itself. We have no idea about the quality of the battery included in Teclast T10 (for example we do not know which is its manufacturer), we only know its capacity (8100 mah). We could have a faulty unit, a battery that fastly may degrade or even deteriorate. And if there is an internal circuit inside tablet that monitors the current conditions of the battery, that circuit is capable to make a choice between slow or fast charge, according to current conditions of the battery. 

I listened some rumors about battery drain, mainly with battery level  quickly going down from 15% to 0%. Searching on Internet, I found some webpages regarding a file called "power_profile.xml", used by Android to compute the statistics but also used by the standby. In Android source code ( https://source.android.com/devices/tech/power/values ), the page begins with "Device manufacturers must provide a component power profile in /frameworks/base/core/res/res/xml/power_profile.xml". This file is included in source code, but with T10 we have not any source code, so I just read this thread ( https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/145263/where-are-the-battery-capacity-files-located ), I just use the file "/system/framework/framework-res.apk" inside firmware and extract it using Apktool utility so to have the original "power_profile.xml". I attach this file in this post, this file is the same on firmwares v1.28 and v1.32. A sample file, with descriptions, can be found on Android Source Code ( https://android.googlesource.com/pl...e/+/master/core/res/res/xml/power_profile.xml ).
If the above-mentioned file "power_profile.xml" doesn't include the proper parameters, it may seriously cause battery drain, as described on this webpage ( http://www.mobilenapps.com/articles/3425/20120801/samsung-galaxy-s3-battery-drain-issues-fixed.htm ), so if you have problems of battery drain, please share this issue on this forum, in order to let other people be aware of it. Thanks.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok guys, I had planned on buying this, but I found one that seems a lot better. Voyo I8 Max.  Just do a search

Model    	VOYO I8 Max
 CPU	MTK Helio X20 (MTK6797) Deca Core
ARM-A72 @2.1-2.3GHz
ARM-A53 @1.4GHz
ARM-A53 @1.85GHz
 GPU	ARM Mali-T880 MP4
 System	Android 7.1.1
 RAM	4GB
 Capacity       	64GB
 Screen	10.1 Inch  IPS Capacitive Screen
 Resolution	1920*1200,280PPI

 Camera	Front is 3.0MP  Rear is 12.0MP
 Microphone 	Built-in
 Speaker	Built-in

 WIFI	802.11b/g/n(support 2.4GHz and 5.0 GHz)
 Bluetooth	4.0 
 GPS	Support
 G-sensor	Support
 4G	GSM:800/900/1800/1900MHz 
WCDMA:B1 B2 B5 B8
FDD LTE:B1 B3 B7
TDD LTE:B38 B39 B40 B41
4G:TDD LTE,FDD LTE
3G:HSPA+,HSDPA 21M,HSUPA 5.76M,GPRS class12/EDGE
2G:GPRS class 12 /EDGE
 OTG	Support
 TF Card	Support (Maximum support 128G)

 Audio	MP3,WMA,FLAC,WAV,OGG,AAC,ACC+,eAAC+,AMR(NB,WB),MIDI,AC-3
AAC-LC, AMR-NB, AMR-MB
 Picture	JPG, JPEG, GIF, BMP, PNG,etc
 Video	DivX,MPEG-2,H.264 ,MPEG-4 ,H.263, MPEG-2
 Language	Multi-language 

 I/O Port	1 x Micro USB port 
1 x 3.5mm Earphone port
1 x TF card slot(Max Support 128G)
2 x SIM Card slot
 Battery	5000mAh 
 Weight	580g
 Size	246*170*9 mm

  Package  
  Included	1 x VOYO I8 Max Tablet PC
1 x USB Cable(length:1m)
1 x Charger
1 x Adapter (the adapter depends on the country of the buyer.)

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

Cost is 229, I will be selling my Samsung SM-T800 as soon as possible!


----------



## willthrom (Feb 6, 2018)

all the mobiles, actually all the LIPO batteries takes more time to charge to 100%. The last 20-10% takes exponential time.  This can be understand like thinking a battery like matrix with holes. At 0% charge there are a lot of empty holes and it is easy to find one to store "energy". When it is at 90%, most of the wholes are occupied.

If you have a USB Meter you can see how it is reduced in any mobile/tablet device

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------




Dvalin21 said:


> Ok guys, I had planned on buying this, but I found one that seems a lot better. Voyo I8 Max.  Just do a search
> 
> Model    	VOYO I8 Max
> CPU	MTK Helio X20 (MTK6797) Deca Core
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you think it is a *lot *better?

The GPU in the teclast is much better and the battery.
The CPU isvery similar....
The screen is smaller, Teclast is 2560 x 1600


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 6, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Why do you think it is a *lot *better?
> 
> The GPU in the teclast is much better and the battery.
> The CPU isvery similar....
> The screen is smaller, Teclast is 2560 x 1600

Click to collapse



correct. The t10 is one of the best tablets atm for this price. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 6, 2018)

willthrom said:


> all the mobiles, actually all the LIPO batteries takes more time to charge to 100%. The last 20-10% takes exponential time.  This can be understand like thinking a battery like matrix with holes. At 0% charge there are a lot of empty holes and it is easy to find one to store "energy". When it is at 90%, most of the wholes are occupied.
> 
> If you have a USB Meter you can see how it is reduced in any mobile/tablet device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That Im aware of, no ghost touches, and Notebook Check PowerVR vs Mali  and MT8176 V MT6797 Helio

Also, check out the Voyo i8 Plus which is currently released


----------



## oiac320 (Feb 6, 2018)

Any news from the Chinese forums regarding an Android upgrade? I was hoping that we'd see Oreo.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 6, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> Any news from the Chinese forums regarding an Android upgrade? I was hoping that we'd see Oreo.

Click to collapse



I'm quite sure we won't get oreo. till now, none of them Android tablets got any version updates. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## fatferret (Feb 7, 2018)

My T10 wont pass the teclast logo screen I had also tried to boot to recovery but no luck, wonder if any of you can give me some insight how to solve it? Any feedback will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 7, 2018)

So peeps -- I find that whenever I pick up the unit and move it ANYWHERE it turns off the screen.  Like touching the glass at all on the front and the screen goes black.  Yes, I can turn it back on but that's not the point.  The point is if I want to pick up the tablet and show someone something it goes dark.

Is this your experience too?  Do I have a setting messed up?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 7, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> So peeps -- I find that whenever I pick up the unit and move it ANYWHERE it turns off the screen.  Like touching the glass at all on the front and the screen goes black.  Yes, I can turn it back on but that's not the point.  The point is if I want to pick up the tablet and show someone something it goes dark.
> 
> Is this your experience too?  Do I have a setting messed up?

Click to collapse



Do you use a flip cover which will turn of the screen when closed? The front cover has a magnetic function which can shut down the device even when you flip it to the back. Sometimes the magnetism is so strong that it triggers the hall sensor even from the back.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 7, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> I have just ordered Teclast APS-KI018WE power charger ( https://www.gearbest.com/c=hargers-cables/pp_1627689.html ) at Gearbest, so to have another quick charger that supports Mediatek Pump Express feature.
> 
> About Mediatek Pump Express feature, at this website ( https://gadgetstouse.com/news/mediatek-pump-express-charging/44855 ) the author is discussing about the specifications of Pump Express. As with ROCK power charger I achieved 14 watts (9.09 volts - 1.53 amperes), and according to above-mentioned website, we can consider T10 capable to support Pump Express Plus, Pump Express Plus can reach 15 watts (9 volts - 1.67 amperes) or 24 watts (12 volts - 2 amperes). I just want to know if there is another power charger able to reach the second charge value, that is 24 watts / 12 volts. It may be that Teclast APS-KI018WE may reach this value? I will discover it....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



APS-KI018WE output specifications: 5V/7V/9V==2.0A, 12V==1.5A (ordered it from Ali Express)
This is same value my charger for Leagoo Shark1 claims to have but shark1 Adapter charges T10 very slow only (like 5V/1A).
According to the description, T10 supports 9V/2A fast charge.
I am wondering whether Teclast PE charger will work better.

The problem with PE from Mediatek is that there are many variants reaching from 5V/2A over 9V/2A to 12V/2A or 5V/3A/5A(TypeC) and not all are compatible.
Device logics has always to negotiate the best matching value with charger and if the manufacturer has not implemented complete code, there might be a problem.
As all PE chargers support 12V, in worst case they might grill the device which is supposed to charge at 9V only. With propper implementation they should agree highest common value.

As all quick charge methods will stress the battery, I am normally using Anker 5 Port smart charger over night. Only if I need more Power in a short time, I use PE.
However, using PE should not influence the lifecycle of 500 full charges without loosing more than 10% of battery capacity.

All devices can be charged even if they are completely shut down, so I do not think that Android kernel has primary to do with charging. There is a circuit in the battery and another one in the phone and in the charger. These 3 will negotiate correct values. To pretend overcharge, most devices will stop charging an ~80% when shut down.

As earlier mentioned, the USB-cable has a big infuence on charging speed. A cheap cable may lead to slow charging. Always spend a little bit more money to be on the safe side.


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 7, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> I'm quite sure we won't get oreo. till now, none of them Android tablets got any version updates.
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



Phoenix OS is Android 7.1 based. They claim to be developing an Android 8.1 version. However, it is unlikely that the TOS offered for trial at the Teclast forum will be upgraded to the new version.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 7, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> I'm quite sure we won't get oreo. till now, none of them Android tablets got any version updates.
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would be happy if we receive latest security updates in near future. I do not need Oreo if Nougat is implemented propperly.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 7, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> I would be happy if we receive latest security updates in near future. I do not need Oreo if Nougat is implemented propperly.

Click to collapse



yes like us all i think. but i don't think that we get any security updates. the latest we have is from April 2017.


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Do you use a flip cover which will turn of the screen when closed? The front cover has a magnetic function which can shut down the device even when you flip it to the back. Sometimes the magnetism is so strong that it triggers the hall sensor even from the back.

Click to collapse



YOU are a GUCKING FENIUS  :good:

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




oiac320 said:


> Any news from the Chinese forums regarding an Android upgrade? I was hoping that we'd see Oreo.

Click to collapse



As an Oreo user on OnePlus may I offer this:  Oreo blows


----------



## willthrom (Feb 7, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> That Im aware of, no ghost touches, and Notebook Check PowerVR vs Mali  and MT8176 V MT6797 Helio
> 
> Also, check out the Voyo i8 Plus which is currently released

Click to collapse



Careful how you compare the GPU.

The voyo has the GPU:  ARM Mali-T880 MP4

The comparison you are doing is with the MP16, which has 4 times more cluster than the one you compare.

Average Gaming PowerVR GX6250 → 100%
Average Gaming ARM Mali-T880 *MP12* → 112%

Then the CPU:

Average Benchmarks Mediatek Helio X20 MT6797 → 100%
Average Benchmarks Mediatek MT8176 → 94%

6% is not something you can really compare here..... in my humble opinion


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 7, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Careful how you compare the GPU.
> 
> The voyo has the GPU:  ARM Mali-T880 MP4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Helio X20 is a battery eater compared with MT8167 and Mali T880 MP4 can not reach the performance of GX6250.

I have Umidigi Z Pro with 5.5" screen and Helio X27. 
Antutu 3D bench is viewable more fluent on T10.
Battery drain of Umi Z Pro is very fast if cpu and gpu are stressed.

And Voyo i8 max has 5000mAh only - would be a short game without  charger connected.


----------



## willthrom (Feb 8, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Helio X20 is a battery eater compared with MT8167 and Mali T880 MP4 can not reach the performance of GX6250.
> 
> I have Umidigi Z Pro with 5.5" screen and Helio X27.
> Antutu 3D bench is viewable more fluent on T10.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am convinced... it is the other guy happily adv the Voyo


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 9, 2018)

willthrom said:


> I am convinced... it is the other guy happily adv the Voyo

Click to collapse



With all that considered, the problem is it can't be guaranteed that the ghost touches will stop in this tablet.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 9, 2018)

What do a Teclast manager app? Is this is a manager of autorun?


----------



## Akropolon (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi all, first time posting here. I just got the Teclast Master T10 myself and have been (mostly) enjoying it so far. Today I ran into a whole lot of issues though. Maybe someone encountered the same problems?

In the beginning I couldn't use the OTA updater, so I ran the tablet on the very first version. Downloaded a huge amount of apps, games, everything. Worked like a dream. Installed Nova Launcher, no issues whatsoever.

Yesterday night I finally installed the OTA updates (a stable Wi-Fi was all I needed) and that's when the problems began. Moving from the app drawer to the home menu could only be achieved through the back button: the home button would prompt the "which launcher do you want to use" screen. No matter how many times I selected Nova Launcher and "Always", it would keep on happening. Frustrated, I decided to uninstall Nova.

Only 15 minutes later did I feel like I could/should give it a second chance. But would you look at that: I couldn't install Nova Launcher. Or Evie Launcher. Or any other launcher for that matter. Launchers were suddenly completely shut out thanks to the classic -501 error. Not only the Play Store wouldn't let me install these apps, but seperately downloaded APK's didn't work either.

So what did I do? I thought "If I factory reset this thing, it'll go back to the original state, before the updates". Naive, of course, but it happens. So yeah, I factory reset, but of course all the updates are still there. This is when a new problem reared its ugly head though: Google Play Services. No matter how often I erase the cache, no matter how often I erase the data, no matter which apps I disable, I keep on getting the -501 error when I try to update the app. 

I've factory reset the tablet several times since then, but the same thing happens every time: I have to update Google Play Services for Gmail, for Chrome, for pretty much everything, but the tablet won't let me. I'm pretty much going insane over here. Anyone out there with the same issues?


----------



## abaithad (Feb 9, 2018)

Akropolon said:


> Hi all, first time posting here. I just got the Teclast Master T10 myself and have been (mostly) enjoying it so far. Today I ran into a whole lot of issues though. Maybe someone encountered the same problems?
> 
> In the beginning I couldn't use the OTA updater, so I ran the tablet on the very first version. Downloaded a huge amount of apps, games, everything. Worked like a dream. Installed Nova Launcher, no issues whatsoever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
Did you try installing gapps and see if it fixes your issue ?


----------



## Chinaphonearena (Feb 9, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> I listened some rumors about battery drain, mainly with battery level  quickly going down from 15% to 0%. Searching on Internet, I found some webpages regarding a file called "power_profile.xml", used by Android to compute the statistics but also used by the standby. In Android source code ( https://source.android.com/devices/tech/power/values ), the page begins with "Device manufacturers must provide a component power profile in /frameworks/base/core/res/res/xml/power_profile.xml". This file is included in source code, but with T10 we have not any source code, so I just read this thread ( https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/145263/where-are-the-battery-capacity-files-located ), I just use the file "/system/framework/framework-res.apk" inside firmware and extract it using Apktool utility so to have the original "power_profile.xml". I attach this file in this post, this file is the same on firmwares v1.28 and v1.32. A sample file, with descriptions, can be found on Android Source Code ( https://android.googlesource.com/pl...e/+/master/core/res/res/xml/power_profile.xml ).
> If the above-mentioned file "power_profile.xml" doesn't include the proper parameters, it may seriously cause battery drain, as described on this webpage ( http://www.mobilenapps.com/articles/3425/20120801/samsung-galaxy-s3-battery-drain-issues-fixed.htm ), so if you have problems of battery drain, please share this issue on this forum, in order to let other people be aware of it. Thanks.

Click to collapse



The reason for the drop from 20-25% or so is simple - The kernel is not properly calibrated to voltage. 

Download Battery Spy or similar and you will see that 3.50V is hit around 20%. A steady 3.5V *should* be when a tablet/phone shuts down to avoid damage to the cell. Once 3.50V is hit, if it *doesn't* shut down, a typical li-ion phone/tablet battery doesn't have enough push back and the power drops sharply from there... 

 Essentially 3.50V is 0%. Eg, turn off or charge your tablet at whatever % corresponds to 3.50V (can't remember the exact % ATM), or use some voltage notification widget etc..

Have used this tablet over the last few months and it's a great tablet other than this minor (for me) issue and the too bright minimum brightness.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 10, 2018)

Chinaphonearena said:


> The reason for the drop from 20-25% or so is simple - The kernel is not properly calibrated to voltage.
> 
> Download Battery Spy or similar and you will see that 3.5V is hit around 20%. A steady 3.5V SHOULD be when a tablet/phone shuts down to avoid damage to the cell. Once 3.5V is hit, a typical li-ion phone/tablet battery doesn't have enough push back and the power drops sharply from there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you haven't been experiencing ghost touches? I'm trying to figure out how big a chance I would get plagued with them if I purchased one. The only other tablet with these spec is the Asus Zenpad 3s 10

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclup3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> Ok guys, I had planned on buying this, but I found one that seems a lot better. Voyo I8 Max.  Just do a search
> 
> Model    	VOYO I8 Max
> CPU	MTK Helio X20 (MTK6797) Deca Core
> ...

Click to collapse



with that cpu, that screen size and that tiny battery you will be lucky to reach 4h of screen on time... and the heat created by the helio X lineup is just killing devices...
the t10 easily gets 7h SOT and I never seen it heat up

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------

And for those that have not read the tclast forums, here is an official post translated by Google 
"There is much doubt as to what is the difference between E3C5 and E3C6
Here's to answer

E3C5 is Taipower has not yet decided to import pre-installed TOS project project ID; and E3C6 should have been in the TOS formally came out, the original pre-installed TOS ID models shipped. However, due to the hot sales of T10, and TOS delay again and again (to test the E3C5 upgrade and other issues), desperation to adjust some of the E3C6 capacity to native Android system shipments to meet market demand. 

E3C6 relative E3C5, the first release of the software for C5 feedback more touch issues a comprehensive parameter adjustment and algorithm adjustment (closer to the TOS official version), it can be the first official version of TOS support (currently Already released). 

In addition, E3C5's firmware (touch algorithms and configuration parameters) can be used universally for E3C6, but not vice versa, mainly because of the following: 
We have seen several upgrades in the E3C5 ota (using the new algorithm) There is the difference phenomenon of non-touch or touch effect deterioration. In view of the difference of E3C5 after upgrading the software, we apply the new algorithm to E3C6 to ensure the same effect after E3C6 uses the new algorithm and distinguish the difference phenomenon of E3C5 , So when maintaining ota software can ensure that the user can receive a satisfactory result after a single upgrade. 

PS: E3C5 or E3C6, upgrade in the follow-up, including the upgrade to the Android 8.0 end of the package, both ID products will be upgraded to the best version at the same time."


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 10, 2018)

Chinaphonearena said:


> Have used this tablet over the last few months and it's a great tablet other than this minor (for me) issue and the too bright minimum brightness.

Click to collapse



Have you tried the Lux Lite app by Vito Cassisi? I found a recomendation for it on the LeEco Le Max 2 thread for solving the too bright minimum brightness.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vitocassisi.luxlite

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 10, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> with that cpu, that screen size and that tiny battery you will be lucky to reach 4h of screen on time... and the heat created by the helio X lineup is just killing devices...
> the t10 easily gets 7h SOT and I never seen it heat up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me. They are working on it.
Up to now I have only two minor issues.
1. no native contacts sync
2. Battery usage does not reset after full charge.
As this is with both T10, think it is no setting mistake.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 10, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> with that cpu, that screen size and that tiny battery you will be lucky to reach 4h of screen on time... and the heat created by the helio X lineup is just killing devices...
> the t10 easily gets 7h SOT and I never seen it heat up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



so you will say that we get Android 8 with both versions? [emoji6] 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Chinaphonearena (Feb 10, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> So you haven't been experiencing ghost touches? I'm trying to figure out how big a chance I would get plagued with them if I purchased one. The only other tablet with these spec is the Asus Zenpad 3s 10
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's up @Dvalin21 ? How have you been? 

Right, no ghost touches at all for me. 

Sound is really good, good display (though some shades of blue and red show a bit flourescent and MiraVision settings are screwy (contrast and such are useless)), mostly fluid OS (some minor animation hiccups, but nothing that slows you down), gaming is okay but some games are unplayable due to everything being green (Nova Legacy).

We get rid of almost every product we review, but this has been a keeper.


----------



## Alan_SP (Feb 10, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> 2. Battery usage does not reset after full charge.
> As this is with both T10, think it is no setting mistake.

Click to collapse



I too have this bug, but I use third party battery app, it resets just fine, so it is some firmware/OS bug. At least it is in v1.32. Maybe they solve it. Probably we should start writing about it on their facebook page.


----------



## Plumplum88 (Feb 11, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> with that cpu, that screen size and that tiny battery you will be lucky to reach 4h of screen on time... and the heat created by the helio X lineup is just killing devices...
> the t10 easily gets 7h SOT and I never seen it heat up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your experience about Helio X serie? Reality or rumors spread...
My on Vernee Apollo Lite gives this results
CPU part on X20 has no special heating...succeded to stress all 10 cores at full speed during ten minutes with only a drop of 6% in performances...you can't ask that to Snap 652, 805...or even 820!...I still must try with mt8176
The problem is more on GPU part...performances drop reach 30% when GPU is stressed but many other soc are worst with same test : Snap 805 reach 50% performance drop on some devices.

As I use both X20 and mt8176, I can say that in game, there's more heating on mt8176 with 2560x1600 screen than on X20 with FullHD screen...it's obvious on some game like Boom Beach for exemple. 
Gaming experience is better on X20 FullHD than mt8176 with 2560x1600 screen
Can't talk about X20/25 serie with QHD screen, as I never try some. T880mp4 should be a little better than powerVR6250 but both are very close

Nevertheless, I'm impressed by T10 battery life-time, on that point, I prefer T10 than Apollo Lite
And I must add that I try Voyo q101/i8 4g (mt6753 version)...cheap construction, buggy software, no OTA, cheating on Android version, 2 screens version without informations!
Teclast is well built (there's still some little mistakes), gives OTA, doesn't cheat on version, and separate versions with references E3C5 and E3C6.
There's some bugs. I was forced to do factory reset when upgrade to TOS 2.0, it doesn't support launcher (Phoenix OS based) and I have one on previous version.

For that reason, choice of T10 seems to be better than i8 Max but X20 (properly used), is not a problem!

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------




Akropolon said:


> Hi all, first time posting here. I just got the Teclast Master T10 myself and have been (mostly) enjoying it so far. Today I ran into a whole lot of issues though. Maybe someone encountered the same problems?
> 
> In the beginning I couldn't use the OTA updater, so I ran the tablet on the very first version. Downloaded a huge amount of apps, games, everything. Worked like a dream. Installed Nova Launcher, no issues whatsoever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

I have the same problem...
It comes from TOS 2.0 which seems to be Phoenix OS
Phoenix OS doesn't support launcher...the reason comes from the ability to switch between tablet mode and desktop mode.
I was using Apex Launcher, upgrade lead to unstable system that force to reboot.
I was forced to factory reset like you.

I solved (mosly) the Google Play Services problem with downloading the apk from APKMirror, all works but notification still ask me to upgrade
Edit : I managed to make the notification disappear...install Aptoide store and then install Google Play Services from Aptoide


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 11, 2018)

Plumplum88 said:


> What is your experience about Helio X serie? Reality or rumors spread...
> My on Vernee Apollo Lite gives this results
> CPU part on X20 has no special heating...succeded to stress all 10 cores at full speed during ten minutes with only a drop of 6% in performances...you can't ask that to Snap 652, 805...or even 820!...I still must try with mt8176
> The problem is more on GPU part...performances drop reach 30% when GPU is stressed but many other soc are worst with same test : Snap 805 reach 50% performance drop on some devices.
> ...

Click to collapse



would anyone be so kind and explain me what TOS does mean? 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## willthrom (Feb 11, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> would anyone be so kind and explain me what TOS does mean?
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



The teclast OS... which as far as I remember is a copy of http://www.phoenixos.com


----------



## avtobot (Feb 11, 2018)

*Global firmware E3C5_G*

Does anybody know where I can download the global version of firmware (E3C5_G)? Not update - I need the full package. 
Thanks!


----------



## Plumplum88 (Feb 11, 2018)

avtobot said:


> Does anybody know where I can download the global version of firmware (E3C5_G)? Not update - I need the full package.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



See the link on the first page officielle the topic!
The "needrom" one...


----------



## avtobot (Feb 11, 2018)

Plumplum88 said:


> See the link on the first page officielle the topic!
> The "needrom" one...

Click to collapse



At the first page I can't find the link for full version of global firmare. 
Global firmware have another numbers of versions - V1.03 for example.


----------



## albertyx (Feb 11, 2018)

hi sime3,
i have the same issue. TWRP posted here works only for the E3C5. Ther is no recovery for our C6 yet. even if i tried using the TWRP with the mese of thetouch screen, i have to wipe alla data to access internal storage. I use the "solution" using a code to unlock the t10 C6 but it not works. I think we have to wait for a correct recovery for E3c.6


----------



## willthrom (Feb 11, 2018)

avtobot said:


> At the first page I can't find the link for full version of global firmare.
> Global firmware have another numbers of versions - V1.03 for example.

Click to collapse



Try this: https://mega.nz/#F!v4VykSoA!x8baVhr2WgrOVKb5cRGfdQ!H9FwzA5T

I haven't tried.


----------



## albertyx (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello,

I received my teclast t10 E3C6, I tried to root with Jemmini's TWRP:
1- it causes a bootloop, the tablet remains locked on the log Teclast at startup.
2- it creates an offset in the screen. When I press on the left of the screen is a button on the right that works.
3- no more access to the memory of the tablet.
4- it is necessary a data formatting to access the storage but meanwhile, we have deleted all the data and Magisk SuperSu telachargé in the tablet beforehand.

To recover the tablet, you must install the E3C6 rom on needrom.

Folder 2 in the zip (in Chinese). Put everything in this folder with S Flashtool, the scatter in its place and flash. It worked for me.

is there a recovery that works with the E3C6 version ???

thank you.


----------



## oiac320 (Feb 11, 2018)

Is TOS 2.0 usable at all? I got curious and seems like a nice system, if it's based on PhoenixOS.


----------



## albertyx (Feb 11, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> Is TOS 2.0 usable at all? I got curious and seems like a nice system, if it's based on PhoenixOS.

Click to collapse



TOS is Phoenix OS, i see no diference with the one in my laptop. it is a good system more useful than the standard android. It still my opinion.


----------



## oiac320 (Feb 11, 2018)

albertyx said:


> TOS is Phoenix OS, i see no diference with the one in my laptop. it is a good system more useful than the standard android. It still my opinion.

Click to collapse



Cool. Did you test it on the T10? I was planning on installing it because my laptop broke and I want to access my desktop remotely while I'm at the lab, so I can run my simulations.

Would be nice to have a more desktop-ish environment. Specially so I can use a keyboard and mouse.

Also, is it stable? Can I try it and easily go back to stock android?


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 12, 2018)

Chinaphonearena said:


> What's up @Dvalin21 ? How have you been?
> 
> Right, no ghost touches at all for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really appreciate it sir, I'll keep watching for the time being and see what happens

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Feb 12, 2018)

I am the one reporting the charger issues at [Teclast Tablets Reference in November.
Since then I have obtained a usb meter (similar to the one in the youtube video). Using the Rock Charger I am getting 5.00 volts @ 0.45A on the Teclast T10 and charge times remain SLOW, I guess I can live with that. BTW the same charger and meter combination when charging my Droid Turbo 2 (Qualcomm Quickcharge capable) I get 9.21 volts and 1.59A with battery at 82% capacity and of course it charges very quickly. Go Figure??


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 12, 2018)

geo_57_3103 said:


> I am the one reporting the charger issues at [Teclast Tablets Reference in November.
> Since then I have obtained a usb meter (similar to the one in the youtube video). Using the Rock Charger I am getting 5.00 volts @ 0.45A on the Teclast T10 and charge times remain SLOW, I guess I can live with that. BTW the same charger and meter combination when charging my Droid Turbo 2 (Qualcomm Quickcharge capable) I get 9.21 volts and 1.59A with battery at 82% capacity and of course it charges very quickly. Go Figure??

Click to collapse



With a normal 5V/2,5A charger it needs about 5h here from 10% to full. Still waiting for the quickcharger from Teclast.
QC (Qualcomm) is not compatible with Pump Express from Mediatek.


----------



## jofes2000 (Feb 12, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> I finally got the original firmware from teclast website. [emoji3]
> I compared the scatter file with the one from the E3C5 posted in the rooting thread. They're exactly the same.
> 
> In a next step I will try the recovery from C5.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try the recovery? I just got my T10 today from GearBest and It's the C6 also. Really wanted to get it rooted for GLTools.


----------



## duke_mac_l (Feb 12, 2018)

jofes2000 said:


> Did you try the recovery? I just got my T10 today from GearBest and It's the C6 also. Really wanted to get it rooted for GLTools.

Click to collapse



To root your device you can use the recovery for C5. But you have to use USB mouse, because touch is not ok.
I modified the recovery for C5 to work with C6 and made some changes to match my needs. 
Later these day i will upload the recovery for C6.

Update:
I posted the recovery here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75542230&postcount=234


----------



## jofes2000 (Feb 12, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> To root your device you can use the recovery for C5. But you have to use USB mouse, because touch is not ok.
> I modified the recovery for C5 to work with C6 and made some changes to match my needs.
> Later these day i will upload the recovery for C6.

Click to collapse



Thanks that would be great. Over on the root topic someone said the C5 recovery caused a boot loop.


----------



## duke_mac_l (Feb 12, 2018)

jofes2000 said:


> Thanks that would be great. Over on the root topic someone said the C5 recovery caused a boot loop.

Click to collapse



With the C5 recovery, when you only flash the recovery it has boot loop. I flashed magisk after installing the recovery and everything is working well.
Not sure the modified recovery will work without rooting. Didn't try it. 
But I'm pretty sure the C5 have the same problem.


----------



## jofes2000 (Feb 12, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> With the C5 recovery, when you only flash the recovery it has boot loop. I flashed magisk after installing the recovery and everything is working well.
> Not sure the modified recovery will work without rooting. Didn't try it.
> But I'm pretty sure the C5 have the same problem.

Click to collapse



Thanks will dig out a USB mouse and give it a try. SuperSu should work too? I got the recovery plus scatter and SuperSu downloads from over on the root topic.

EDIT: Just flashed it and installed SuperSu. All working great!


----------



## italianquadcore (Feb 12, 2018)

Firmware v1.34 on arrival ( https://translate.googleusercontent...1.html&usg=ALkJrhg0eErqMew7iNdfJF0-tOolvL3fSQ )

========================================================================================

T10 (E3C5 / E3C6) V1.34 native system preemptive experience version

This version of the Taichung Lions Lion tireless efforts to repair the following problems :

1, part of the game compatible / splash screen problem
(Such as: street basketball, wilderness operations, Temple Run 2 Chinese version, etc. )
2, some software compatibility issues
(Sina micro disk black screen, QQ small video, camera direction repair)
3, touch problem optimization
4, system optimization


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 12, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Firmware v1.34 on arrival ( https://translate.googleusercontent...1.html&usg=ALkJrhg0eErqMew7iNdfJF0-tOolvL3fSQ )
> 
> ========================================================================================
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TeclastOTA->Online Update->Undiscover new version. 
Now -1.32


----------



## tenoce (Feb 12, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Firmware v1.34 on arrival ( https://translate.googleusercontent...1.html&usg=ALkJrhg0eErqMew7iNdfJF0-tOolvL3fSQ )
> 
> ========================================================================================
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope they have sorted out the issue with Viber.
The OTA refresh app has not found the new OTA yet.


----------



## etabeta1234 (Feb 12, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> TeclastOTA->Online Update->Undiscover new version.
> Now -1.32

Click to collapse



I have 1.28 and teclast ota says undiscover version :silly:. So my t10 didn't find the 1.32, that was released weeks ago.


----------



## italianquadcore (Feb 12, 2018)

etabeta1234 said:


> I have 1.28 and teclast ota says undiscover version :silly:. So my t10 didn't find the 1.32, that was released weeks ago.

Click to collapse



Download this file and pass it to Ota app
http://39.108.194.49/t10_e3c5/update/t10_e3c5_v1.28_20171120_v1.32_20171220_df26.zip


----------



## etabeta1234 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you very much but I'm so scared to apply the update. 
My tablet works well, I had only the issue that the battery go fast down from 15 to 0. 
But I think I will do soon the update.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 13, 2018)

Chinaphonearena said:


> What's up @Dvalin21 ? How have you been?
> 
> Right, no ghost touches at all for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been really good, thanks, I hope the same for you.

Have you tested any hard core gaming apps? Walking War Robots or similar? Thanks.


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 13, 2018)

*E3C6 device in european stores of GeekBuying*



albertyx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received my teclast t10 E3C6

Click to collapse



Have you bought the E3C6 device from Gearbest or GeekBuying?
I am tempted to buy from the Spain store of GeekBuying. However, I fear to receive an E3C5 device. Has anyone bought an E3C6 device from the european stores of GeekBuying?



ferbricos said:


> I change the charger cable and now works well...
> E3C6
> Geekbuyng

Click to collapse



Have you bought the E3C6 device from the european stores of Geekbuying (Germany, Spain or Italy)?
They should deliver faster than the China store.

Is the E3C6 device free of ghost touch problems?
I want to offer an E3C6 device to my very old father as a birthday gift. This tablet must work properly... otherwise it will be very confusing to him.


----------



## fastmix (Feb 13, 2018)

I still don't understand what should be the difference between E3C5 AND E3C6,mine is E3C5 from gearbest no ghost touches with any firmware, updated to 1.34 all is well.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 13, 2018)

fastmix said:


> I still don't understand what should be the difference between E3C5 AND E3C6,mine is E3C5 from gearbest no ghost touches with any firmware, updated to 1.34 all is well.

Click to collapse



Thats what scares me, where some of you get one and have ghost touches and others done.  If the issue could narrowed down and able to be fixed, I would feel more comfortable


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 13, 2018)

Dvalin21 said:


> Thats what scares me, where some of you get one and have ghost touches and others done.  If the issue could narrowed down and able to be fixed, I would feel more comfortable

Click to collapse



Ghost touches may originate from a faulty digitizer and the laminating process.
This signals an absence of quality control in digitizer stocks. Hopefully, Teclast has sourced the digitizer from another supplier for the E3C6 device.
Is there a better screen protector on the E3C6 device? Does it need an additional screen protector?


----------



## salvagt (Feb 13, 2018)

fastmix said:


> I still don't understand what should be the difference between E3C5 AND E3C6,mine is E3C5 from gearbest no ghost touches with any firmware, updated to 1.34 all is well.

Click to collapse



Have you updated this tablet to 1.34 by ota or by flashing?


----------



## fastmix (Feb 13, 2018)

salvagt said:


> Have you updated this tablet to 1.34 by ota or by flashing?

Click to collapse



Flashed the new ROM, it still is not showing on ota.


----------



## salvagt (Feb 13, 2018)

fastmix said:


> Flashed the new ROM, it still is not showing on ota.

Click to collapse



And could you tell me if you have noticed the battery's level fall so fast when it is at 15% or 10%? 

Thank you


----------



## fastmix (Feb 13, 2018)

I usually charge it as soon as it gets to 20℅, I will keep an eye.


----------



## aclup3 (Feb 14, 2018)

fastmix said:


> I still don't understand what should be the difference between E3C5 AND E3C6,mine is E3C5 from gearbest no ghost touches with any firmware, updated to 1.34 all is well.

Click to collapse



how's you experience with 1.34 as far? better than 1.32? anything noticeably improved?


----------



## danieleal (Feb 14, 2018)

I got a E3C6 from geekbuying today, no ghost touches, touch is very accurate and sensitive, I flashed TOS 2.0 that merges phoenixOS and AOSP. There was some bloatware but I was able to remove it after unlocking the Bootloader and flashing TWRP, superSU and new GAPPS package as google play services wouldn't update. If you flash TWRP you need to flash superSU otherwise it won't boot.


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey peeps -- is this too much bleed?

https://ibb.co/hHP3kn


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes it is. Definitely! 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 14, 2018)

danieleal said:


> I got a E3C6 from geekbuying today, no ghost touches, touch is very accurate and sensitive, I flashed TOS 2.0 that merges phoenixOS and AOSP. There was some bloatware but I was able to remove it after unlocking the Bootloader and flashing TWRP, superSU and new GAPPS package as google play services wouldn't update. If you flash TWRP you need to flash superSU otherwise it won't boot.

Click to collapse



Is it sourced from China or an European store of GeekBuying? How long did it take to receive the tablet?

What is the AnTuTu score now with the TOS 2.0 that merges PhoenixOS and AOSP?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## danieleal (Feb 14, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Is it sourced from China or an European store of GeekBuying? How long did it take to receive the tablet?
> 
> What is the AnTuTu score now with the TOS 2.0 that merges PhoenixOS and AOSP?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Hi, I bought from Spain Warehouse and it took 2 days to arrive in Portugal. Antutu isn't running on TOS I don't know why, but appart from that it all seems pretty stable. I came across some issues though:
* Google Play Services won't update, fails with error -501; Hence the reason why I had to flash TWRP and newest GAPPS version;
* Google Calendar doesn't sync with native calendar app;
 * I found some light bleed on my tablet on the bottom left corner of the screen, it isn't too bad;
* The worst issue I found is some kind of burn-in on the screen that can only be spotted in dark grey screens, If I don't think about it I won't know it's there.


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 14, 2018)

*E3C6 device in Spain store of GeekBuying*



danieleal said:


> Hi, I bought from Spain Warehouse and it took 2 days to arrive in Portugal. Antutu isn't running on TOS I don't know why, but appart from that it all seems pretty stable. I came across some issues though:
> * Google Play Services won't update, fails with error -501; Hence the reason why I had to flash TWRP and newest GAPPS version;
> * Google Calendar doesn't sync with native calendar app;
> * I found some light bleed on my tablet on the bottom left corner of the screen, it isn't too bad;
> * The worst issue I found is some kind of burn-in on the screen that can only be spotted in dark grey screens, If I don't think about it I won't know it's there.

Click to collapse



Thanks! Keep us posted on issues that you may come across with this tablet, please. A video review on the E3C6 device is welcome too!

Does it come packaged in the original box?
Have you bought the accessories (charger, screen protector and cover)?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## fastmix (Feb 14, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> how's you experience with 1.34 as far? better than 1.32? anything noticeably improved?

Click to collapse



There are no main differences between these firmwares, I think they are the same, they are just tweaking some settings for people that have problems with ghost touches and game playing.

So far v1.34 is good, probably the best one.


----------



## danieleal (Feb 14, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Thanks! Keep us posted on issues that you may come across with this tablet, please. A video review on the E3C6 device is welcome too!
> 
> Have you bought the accessories (charger, screen protector and cover)?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I ordered a new one in for a friend, I will make a video review of it and post the link here. I bought the original folio case and a tempered glass screen protector but I will have to wait a couple of weeks until it arrives.


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 14, 2018)

GeekBuying, GearBest and igogo.es - no charger included
BangGood - charger included


----------



## danieleal (Feb 14, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> GeekBuying, GearBest and igogo.es - no charger included
> BangGood - charger included

Click to collapse



Banggood - 3weeks delivery time for Portugal
Geekbuying - 2days delivery time for Portugal

The hell with the charger ? I ain't waiting 3 weeks for the damn tablet ?


----------



## tenoce (Feb 14, 2018)

fastmix said:


> There are no main differences between these firmwares, I think they are the same, they are just tweaking some settings for people that have problems with ghost touches and game playing.
> 
> So far v1.34 is good, probably the best one.

Click to collapse



How were you able to get 1.34?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 14, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> GeekBuying, GearBest and igogo.es - no charger included
> BangGood - charger included

Click to collapse



Yes and AliExpress - Teclast official Store comes also with charger added. But in the moment they deliver from China and Russia only.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 14, 2018)

If you think, where order t10, look "the service" of Teclast official store on Ali ???
Last message I received when I write to support of Ali, they promised to help. Excuses are the highest class =)
The worst seller I met at Ali


----------



## aclup3 (Feb 14, 2018)

hi, i have the e3c5 with v1.03 inctaled, but i want to go to 1.34.. how can i install it?


----------



## bkbert (Feb 15, 2018)

*1.34 or 1.03*



aclup3 said:


> hi, i have the e3c5 with v1.03 inctaled, but i want to go to 1.34.. how can i install it?

Click to collapse



I switched from 1.32 to 1.03 because I have the problem that the Google play services close repeatedly after a while when the tablet is not used. I thought this will change the behaviour. To solve the problem I can only restart the tablet and close it after usage. But no difference, I cannot find any difference between the versions besides the 1.34 is the chinese version.


----------



## danieleal (Feb 15, 2018)

bkbert said:


> I switched from 1.34 to 1.03 because I have the problem that the Google play services close repeatedly after a while when the tablet is not used. I thought this will change the behaviour. To solve the problem I can only restart the tablet and close it after usage. But no difference, I cannot find any difference between the versions besides the 1.34 is the chinese version.

Click to collapse



Can't you update your google play services?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.gms&hl=pt

If you get an error while updating than the only solution will be to flash TWRP, superSU and Gapps.

The best gapps package for our tablet is  arm64 android 7.0 Pico, you can download it from opengapps.org.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 15, 2018)

danieleal said:


> Can't you update your google play services?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.gms&hl=pt
> 
> If you get an error while updating than the only solution will be to flash TWRP, superSU and Gapps.
> ...

Click to collapse



1.03 does update Google Play Services correctly.
There are no major issues with this version.


----------



## fastmix (Feb 15, 2018)

tenoce said:


> How were you able to get 1.34?

Click to collapse



Signed up on the chinese forum and download.



> http://bbs.teclast.com/forum-114-1.html

Click to collapse


----------



## bkbert (Feb 15, 2018)

*1.32 not 1.34*



fastmix said:


> Signed up on the chinese forum and download.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I was confused with all that 1.34 stuff. I switched from 1.32 to 1.03. The problem wit the play services did not change, even the Launcher is sometimes popping up and finished, which is really bad.


----------



## willthrom (Feb 15, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> hi, i have the e3c5 with v1.03 inctaled, but i want to go to 1.34.. how can i install it?

Click to collapse



I woudn´t touch it... I am with 1.03 very happy without any issue.


----------



## fastmix (Feb 15, 2018)

bkbert said:


> Sorry, I was confused with all that 1.34 stuff. I switched from 1.32 to 1.03. The problem wit the play services did not change, even the Launcher is sometimes popping up and finished, which is really bad.

Click to collapse



I think you should go back to 1.32 because it looks like is getting more development, also on sp flash tool you should select format all + download, see if that fixes your problems.


----------



## aclup3 (Feb 16, 2018)

when I connect my tablet to the pc, the software used to flash firmware doesn't recognize it and I have debugging activated... any help? can anyone share the v1.34 and flashing software on a Google drive folder? plz


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 17, 2018)

what are the differences between 1.32 vs 1.34? 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## ralphclark (Feb 17, 2018)

Ignore my claim to have an E3C4. I misread it from squinting at it upside down. It's an E3C6.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 17, 2018)

ralphclark said:


> Is everybody claiming to have E3C6 looking at the back of the tablet?
> Mine says E3C6 in Settings...about, but it says E3C4 on the back of the device. So I don't even know if the firmwares discussed in this thread are appropriate upgrades for mine.

Click to collapse



E3C4? Are you sure? never heard of this version. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## duke_mac_l (Feb 17, 2018)

E3C6 TOS V2.00

Today I tried to updated my device to TOS.
My device was on software version V1. 00, is rooted and twrp is installed. 
I downloaded the update from http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6/update/.
I installed the downloaded update using my modified twrp recovery.
The update was running without errors. After the update I flashed Magisk v15.3 to be sure to have root again.
After reboot I was on TOS. 

Gesendet von meinem T10(E3C6) mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralphclark (Feb 17, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> E3C4? Are you sure? never heard of this version.
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was indeed talking complete bollocks, it's an E3C6.
Still I'm unsure about the applicability of the firmwares here since this E3C6 was left at v1.00_20171219 even after the OTA update.


----------



## Alan_SP (Feb 17, 2018)

duke_mac_l said:


> After reboot I was on TOS. View attachment 4423051

Click to collapse



It looks that C6 version will go with TOS path. Guess that C5 version will stay with plain Android...


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 17, 2018)

ralphclark said:


> I was indeed talking complete bollocks, it's an E3C6.
> Still I'm unsure about the applicability of the firmwares here since this E3C6 was left at v1.00_20171219 even after the OTA update.

Click to collapse



Hmm there should be an v2.0 version for you.
http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6/update/

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




Alan_SP said:


> It looks that C6 version will go with TOS path. Guess that C5 version will stay with plain Android...

Click to collapse



I don't hope so... [emoji26]

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## dreuzel (Feb 17, 2018)

Amy Idea Whatsapp TOS is different?  Except C5 C6 ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## panava (Feb 17, 2018)

Has anyone found a solution for viber? 

Στάλθηκε από το T10(E3C5) μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## aclup3 (Feb 18, 2018)

Guys.. stop saying that e3c5 is gonna receive diferente updates than e3c6.. if you read the official forum, they just released v1.34, which is a common software for both tablets... And in the post they state that it is gonna be upgraded to tos later this year.. just use chrome on your phone and all will be translated to you http://bbs.teclast.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=114&mobile=2


----------



## Alan_SP (Feb 18, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> Guys.. stop saying that e3c5 is gonna receive diferente updates than e3c6.. if you read the official forum, they just released v1.34, which is a common software for both tablets

Click to collapse



They released TOS as firmware v2.00 for C6, you can see it for yourself.

Also, looked at the link (here's version that works in all browsers, not just mobile: http://bbs.teclast.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=114), there's not new info about C5 and TOS. I'm not saying that C5 for sure won't get TOS, but that it looks like that. At the moment I'm not sure if I want TOS or not.


----------



## aclup3 (Feb 19, 2018)

If you're reading the forums you know that they first announced tos for the e3c5, and when they released 2.0 for the e3c5, 2 days later they released it to the e3c5.. is just a matter of reading..


----------



## aclup3 (Feb 19, 2018)

This is tos 2.0 for the e3c5 http://bbs.teclast.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=879066&extra=page=1&mobile=2
This is tos 2.0 for the e3c5 http://bbs.teclast.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=879037&extra=page=1&mobile=2
This is v1.34 for both versions! One firmware for 2 versions http://bbs.teclast.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=879265&extra=page=1&mobile=2


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 19, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> If you're reading the forums you know that they first announced tos for the e3c5, and when they released 2.0 for the e3c5, 2 days later they released it to the e3c5.. is just a matter of reading..

Click to collapse



And a matter of writing 

However, if they release a pure Android where they fixed the problems first, I would be happy.
TOS would just be a goodie.

Sent wih e3c5 - 1.03_g


----------



## Alan_SP (Feb 19, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> If you're reading the forums

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'm not reading forums, or more accurately, I'm not understanding how google translates it into English (if it can be called English, I wouldn't go that far to call it English).

Anyway, from translated text I see discrepancy between thread title and thread content. It may be just translation, but I'm unable to tell.

Also, I'm not sure if I'm wanting TOS or not. As Lizzi555 pointed out, having stable pure Android without ghost touches would be great.

Is there more info on TOS, advantages, etc. (written in English by someone who has some grasp of language)?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 19, 2018)

aclup3 said:


> This is tos 2.0 for the e3c5 http://bbs.teclast.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=879066&extra=page=1&mobile=2
> This is tos 2.0 for the e3c5 http://bbs.teclast.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=879037&extra=page=1&mobile=2
> This is v1.34 for both versions! One firmware for 2 versions http://bbs.teclast.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=879265&extra=page=1&mobile=2

Click to collapse



i need a download link. those Chinese download Manager are awful to use to download anything... i have no baidu account and i can't read Chinese like in the baidu download Manager you have to use. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## tenoce (Feb 19, 2018)

+1


----------



## dreuzel (Feb 19, 2018)

Waw great I was downloading 1.32 yesterday...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## panava (Feb 19, 2018)

Any news for viber working on T10?

Στάλθηκε από το T10(E3C5) μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MasterPhW (Feb 20, 2018)

Was anyone able to download 1.34?


> 驱动及升级教程：链接：https://pan.baidu.com/s/1bqQRB8F 密码：dzg7v
> 固件链接：https://pan.baidu.com/s/1pNaEroR 密码：4w69
> 
> Driver and Upgrade Tutorial: Link: https://pan.baidu.com/s/1bqQRB8F Password: dzg7v
> Firmware link: https://pan.baidu.com/s/1pNaEroR Password: 4w69

Click to collapse



The passwords are not working for me.
They are from here: http://bbs.teclast.com/thread-879265-1-1.html, only available after registration and posting a comment on this site.

Still having phantom touches with 1.32 updated from 1.03_g


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear 

We have received your question about item-385276-Teclast T10 10.1" Android 7.0 Tablet PC MediaTek MT8176 Hexa Core 4GB RAM 64GB Fingerprint Sensor GPS Dual Camera Dual WIFI - Silver/White:

There are two versions of Teclast T10. The E3C5 device has ghost touch problems. The E3C6 device is fine. What version will you send to me if I buy the Teclast T10 from GeekBuying? GearBest is already selling the E3C6 version.

Our reply (GeekBuying):
Hi,sorry I am not sure for now ,need confirm with Teclast, but it is Chinese new year holiday now.

no need worry ,after upgrade TOS system, the problem can be solved.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## majortom78 (Feb 20, 2018)

Here's the Link for V1.34:https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1XEILBZJ_GbqV6PH3r_33Tk023eM0NYLJ?usp=sharing
Hope I could help!


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 20, 2018)

majortom78 said:


> Here's the Link for V1.34:https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1XEILBZJ_GbqV6PH3r_33Tk023eM0NYLJ?usp=sharing
> Hope I could help!

Click to collapse



If you need different updates, I stored everything I found on my FTP:
ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/Android/TeclastT10/
If asked for user/password ... both: anonymous


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Feb 20, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> If you need different updates, I stored everything I found on my FTP:
> ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/Android/TeclastT10/
> If asked for user/password ... both: anonymous

Click to collapse



you're awesome! 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 20, 2018)

*Lizzi555's Repository for E3C5 and E3C6*



Lizzi555 said:


> If you need different updates, I stored everything I found on my FTP:
> ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/Android/TeclastT10/
> If asked for user/password ... both: anonymous

Click to collapse



That is nice!
Can you add the E3C6 files too, please?


----------



## Opa Schlumpf (Feb 20, 2018)

What is the difference between tos 2.0 and Firmware 1.34?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MasterPhW (Feb 20, 2018)

Opa Schlumpf said:


> What is the difference between tos 2.0 and Firmware 1.34?

Click to collapse



2.0 TOS = Phoenix OS, a desktop like android custom rom, made by Teclast for some of their devices.
1.x = AOSP version of android 7.0.

Still having ghost touches on 1.34 and on 2.0.
Also having them in recovery. If you show touches in dev options, you can see, they are always in the same places and occur quite often. T10 is unusable in this state.

Contacted gearbest, will see what they say.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> That is nice!
> Can you add the E3C6 files too, please?

Click to collapse



In the OTA folder there is update from 1.00 to 2.00 for E3C6
In TOS2_0 folder there is TOS 2 version for E3C6 (from Needrom)
and 1.34 should be for both versions.
That's all I could find.

I did not test these files, only downloaded them ! 
So you use it on your own risk !!!


Btw: Got my Teclast QC charger from AliExpress today - will try it later in the evening.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 20, 2018)

Opa Schlumpf said:


> What is the difference between tos 2.0 and Firmware 1.34?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



different shells


----------



## willthrom (Feb 20, 2018)

MasterPhW said:


> 2.0 TOS = Phoenix OS, a desktop like android custom rom, made by Teclast for some of their devices.
> 1.x = AOSP version of android 7.0.
> 
> Still having ghost touches on 1.34 and on 2.0.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ask for a change. Mine goes without any problem. Extremely happy with it (E5)


----------



## majortom78 (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't know if I'm the first who ask this,but does T10 support Vulkan API? How can I get Vulkan API work on this Tablet?
It has Android 7.0, so actually it must be supported. But for Chinese Products you can't trust and sometimes it's a shame


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 20, 2018)

MasterPhW said:


> 2.0 TOS = Phoenix OS, a desktop like android custom rom, made by Teclast for some of their devices.
> 1.x = AOSP version of android 7.0.
> 
> Still having ghost touches on 1.34 and on 2.0.
> ...

Click to collapse



It is most likely a hardware problem that can't be solved by any update. Just ask for new device within warranty.
I am happy that both of my E3C5 work without these issues - since the first firmware.


----------



## dreuzel (Feb 20, 2018)

Added and installed tos and classic.   Both worked nicely on e3c6 only this can not change launcher.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

Sorry tos not this

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (Feb 20, 2018)

MasterPhW said:


> Still having ghost touches on 1.34 and on 2.0.
> Also having them in recovery. If you show touches in dev options, you can see, they are always in the same places and occur quite often. T10 is unusable in this state.

Click to collapse



This sounds like hardware problem, but maybe you can solve it yourself. There can be a problem with screen protector. Do you have it (I received my device with screen protector on)? Try to remove it if you have and see if it helps.

Ghost touches shouldn't be that bad if there's only software problem.


----------



## willthrom (Feb 20, 2018)

majortom78 said:


> I don't know if I'm the first who ask this,but does T10 support Vulkan API? How can I get Vulkan API work on this Tablet?
> It has Android 7.0, so actually it must be supported. But for Chinese Products you can't trust and sometimes it's a shame

Click to collapse



Are you sure MTK --> Imagination Technologies for the IMG GPU is implementing Vulcan?

Nothing to do with Android....


----------



## majortom78 (Feb 20, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Are you sure MTK --> Imagination Technologies for the IMG GPU is implementing Vulcan?
> 
> Nothing to do with Android....

Click to collapse



No, I don't know it myself. I want to ask in this forum,if anyone know about Vulkan API Software is working on Teclast Tablet.
Because Vulkan should be supported on Android 7.0 Devices,I guess.


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 20, 2018)

*VULKAN support for several Mediatek SoCs*



majortom78 said:


> No, I don't know it myself. I want to ask in this forum,if anyone know about Vulkan API Software is working on Teclast Tablet.
> Because Vulkan should be supported on Android 7.0 Devices,I guess.

Click to collapse



There is a table with hardware compatibility for Vulkan API. Look under the Graphic cards / SoCs column. There is Vulkan API support for several Mediatek SoCs.
https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmXoypizjW3WknFiJnKLwHCnL72vedxjQkDDP1mXWo6uco/wiki/Vulkan_(API).html

Yes, there is Vulkan API hardware support for Mediatek SoC MT8173 and MT8176. 
Software support: Vulkan 1.0 by PowerVR Graphics SDK v4.1 under Android Nougat and later.

You are a lucky guy! 
NOTE: I do not have a Teclast T10 tablet. You will have to ask someone else for testing.


----------



## majortom78 (Feb 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> There is a table with hardware compatibility for VULKAN. Look under the Graphic cards / SoCs column. There is VULKAN support for several Mediatek SoCs.
> https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmXoypizjW3WknFiJnKLwHCnL72vedxjQkDDP1mXWo6uco/wiki/Vulkan_(API).html
> 
> Yes, there is VULKAN hardware support for Mediatek SoC MT8173 and MT8176.
> Software support: Vulkan 1.0 by PowerVR Graphics SDK v4.1

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer!
It is right MT8173 should support Vulkan. 

!"should"!
 Because I tested it with PPSSPP and Dolphin Emulator,which both have Vulkan Support for specified Devices such as Teclast T10 and every time I enable Vulkan Graphics Button I get a Error Message: "Vulkan is not found or supported". Maybe the Firmware from Teclast is not the right for Vulkan or the Teclast Developers have not integrated Vulkan Drivers or what. I don't know exactly what the problem is, but at the moment it does not work on the T10.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> There is a table with hardware compatibility for Vulkan API. Look under the Graphic cards / SoCs column. There is Vulkan API support for several Mediatek SoCs.
> https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmXoypizjW3WknFiJnKLwHCnL72vedxjQkDDP1mXWo6uco/wiki/Vulkan_(API).html
> 
> Yes, there is Vulkan API hardware support for Mediatek SoC MT8173 and MT8176.
> ...

Click to collapse



At least it is not implemented in the native OS. Vulkan test App did not find compatible GPU.
I don't know if this is normal and you have to install drivers and software first.
As far as I know, Mediatek supports Vulkan in their Highend series Helio X10 and higher but not sure if possible to add it to T10 tablet.


----------



## majortom78 (Feb 20, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> At least it is not implemented in the native OS. Vulkan test App did not find compatible GPU.
> I don't know if this is normal and you have to install drivers and software first.
> As far as I know, Mediatek supports Vulkan in their Highend series Helio X10 and higher but not sure if possible to add it to T10 tablet.

Click to collapse



Usually MT8173 or MT8176 with PowerVR GX6250 GPU which is in Teclast T10 integrated should support Vulkan too ,not only the High-End Devices from Mediatek.But this here is probably an eternal mystery


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 20, 2018)

*Vulkan API Activator (Kenzo/Kate) [Nougat/Oreo]*



majortom78 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> It is right MT8173 should support Vulkan. View attachment 4426400
> !"should"!
> Because I tested it with PPSSPP and Dolphin Emulator,which both have Vulkan Support for specified Devices such as Teclast T10 and every time I enable Vulkan Graphics Button I get a Error Message: "Vulkan is not found or supported". Maybe the Firmware from Teclast is not the right for Vulkan or the Teclast Developers have not integrated Vulkan Drivers or what. I don't know exactly what the problem is, but at the moment it does not work on the T10.

Click to collapse





Lizzi555 said:


> At least it is not implemented in the native OS. Vulkan test App did not find compatible GPU.
> I don't know if this is normal and you have to install drivers and software first.
> As far as I know, Mediatek supports Vulkan in their Highend series Helio X10 and higher but not sure if possible to add it to T10 tablet.

Click to collapse



Vulkan API Activator (Kenzo/Kate) [Nougat/Oreo]
https://forum.xda-developers.com/re...lkan-api-activator-kenzo-kate-nougat-t3684871

"All current nougat and oreo roms already have Vulkan API drives, but do not come with the API enabled. This happens because the play store knows which devices received the API officially, which is not the case of Redmi Note 3 Pro. Because of this, even with the drives the system does not make full use of the API. For this it is necessary to camouflage the device, turning it into some device that has received the Vulkan officially. Thinking about it, I created this activator that does the simple work of camouflaging the device and turns it into a Galaxy S8+

After activating the Vulkan API the result is notable in games and applications that support the API."


----------



## majortom78 (Feb 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Vulkan API Activator (Kenzo/Kate) [Nougat/Oreo]
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/re...lkan-api-activator-kenzo-kate-nougat-t3684871
> 
> "All current nougat and oreo roms already have Vulkan API drives, but do not come with the API enabled. This happens because the play store knows which devices received the API officially, which is not the case of Redmi Note 3 Pro. Because of this, even with the drives the system does not make full use of the API. For this it is necessary to camouflage the device, turning it into some device that has received the Vulkan officially. Thinking about it, I created this activator that does the simple work of camouflaging the device and turns it into a Galaxy S8+
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! I didn't even know the activator was there. I'll try it sometime. Hope it works!


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 21, 2018)

The last ten pages were getting confusing and technical for me and so I wanted to check in and ask a few questions.

1. It appears there's a new firmware update.   Will this come to me via OTA?  If not --
2.  -- my only real issues with my tablet are the contacts not syncing and having to 'fix' my Wifi each time my tablet awakes and I try to use a demanding video app.  (YouTube TV)  I just flick Wifi off... and back on... and it works fine.  I'd rather not do that.  Does this fix address that?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## panava (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello,  is TOS based on android,  (android compatible), like Miui? Is playstore the source of TOS Hello,  is TOS based on android,  (android compatible), like Miui? Is playstore the source of TOS software?  What are the advantages, if any,  over android? In other words, should someone install it?

Thanks to anyone willing to answer. 
Στάλθηκε από το T10(E3C5) μου χρησιμοποιώντας


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Teclast quick charger*

At a first glance Teclast QC seems to work fine.
Less than 4 hours for a full charge and T10 remained warm only.
With normal charger I need 5+ hours for the same.

It is a little bit strange as the other Mediatek quick charger I own seem to have same specifications.
5/7/9V ~ 2A / 12V ~ 1,5A

Will try some times more to exclude a coincidence.

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------




The Pool Man said:


> The last ten pages were getting confusing and technical for me and so I wanted to check in and ask a few questions.
> 
> 1. It appears there's a new firmware update.   Will this come to me via OTA?  If not --
> 2.  -- my only real issues with my tablet are the contacts not syncing and having to 'fix' my Wifi each time my tablet awakes and I try to use a demanding video app.  (YouTube TV)  I just flick Wifi off... and back on... and it works fine.  I'd rather not do that.  Does this fix address that?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I think OTA will come for all in near future.
2. For contacts I am using the app Contacts+, working just fine for me. And sorry, my WiFi is working without issues.

T10 - 1.03_g


----------



## jesperhla (Feb 21, 2018)

Generally, i'm pleased with the product, at least when it comes to my needs using it. However...

I let my kid use it the other day, as her tablet was out of juice. She installed GardenScapes and was very disappointed with the stutter and animation freeze everytime a bomb exploded.
I find it hard to believe that this is a hardware lack, as the game is 2D based and shouldnt be a graphical challenge for this SOC and general specs.

I remember reading reviews before i bought the tablet, mentioning that some RAM or Frequency timings were set wrong and had to altered for better performance, or maybe something about the resolution, but i cant seem to find these guides anymore...

Any reason why this gardenscape game should have animation freezes/stutters everytime a bomb explodes`? and is there something i can do about it?
I'm running the last OTA, just surprised that my kids old Ipad 2, can handle this game better than this T10 Master


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 21, 2018)

jesperhla said:


> Generally, i'm pleased with the product, at least when it comes to my needs using it. However...
> 
> I let my kid use it the other day, as her tablet was out of juice. She installed GardenScapes and was very disappointed with the stutter and animation freeze everytime a bomb exploded.
> I find it hard to believe that this is a hardware lack, as the game is 2D based and shouldnt be a graphical challenge for this SOC and general specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Better ask Teclast to replace the SoC with Snapdragon 820. It is very cheap nowadays.

Look, you can buy a LeEco Le Max2 for 125€ at GeekBuying. The SoC is Snapdragon 820.

A fitting name is T10 Master of Deceit to a bunch of people.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## willthrom (Feb 21, 2018)

jesperhla said:


> Generally, i'm pleased with the product, at least when it comes to my needs using it. However...
> 
> I let my kid use it the other day, as her tablet was out of juice. She installed GardenScapes and was very disappointed with the stutter and animation freeze everytime a bomb exploded.
> I find it hard to believe that this is a hardware lack, as the game is 2D based and shouldnt be a graphical challenge for this SOC and general specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



The Ipad 2 has more less capable GPU that the Teclast T10, both are coming from the same company, Imagination Technologies.

It could be a problem with the drivers, but again, they are coming from the same company.
The architecture in both GPU´s are completely different, but it is weird that is happening for a quite old game.  Teclast might have compiled quite wrongly.
RAM timings or configuration should´t have any impact in an animation, they are quite small. This GPU can do a lot more than that.

So I decided to download the game and give it a try. The first thing I saw is what it takes some time to load. This phase is called pre-compiling the Shaders. It is part of the graphic which need to be done the first time you run it per platform. If you have done an upgrade of the tablet, you might try to re install the game.

I played 4 levels, clean the garden, fix the fountain and build some furnitures in the garden.. LOL.
I didn´t see any problem with the graphic or animations.

have you tried to run any GPU Benchmark? Like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.antutu.benchmark.full&hl=en

check if you see any artefact or issue.

It is true in some situations, when the game is processing all the animations at the end of a game is getting a little slow, like all the animations are been run (did you mean this?, but I don't think it is related to the GPU/CPU but a crappy game .

I might be one of the lucky one, but after 2 month with this tablet I couldn't ask for something better.


----------



## nirmitlamed (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, 
I have the Teclast t10 and its fine tablet but i have some problems with its battery. I think the battery is being drain too fast but i can't really get real information because the system battery history is being collected over time and never being deleted. So for example my battery stats is presenting from the first day i received this tablet and not being reset/erased after every charge the same as phones do.

Can somebody give me some advice?


----------



## willthrom (Feb 21, 2018)

nirmitlamed said:


> Hi,
> I have the Teclast t10 and its fine tablet but i have some problems with its battery. I think the battery is being drain too fast but i can't really get real information because the system battery history is being collected over time and never being deleted. So for example my battery stats is presenting from the first day i received this tablet and not being reset/erased after every charge the same as phones do.
> 
> Can somebody give me some advice?

Click to collapse



Download another Battery Stats Monitor, they are hundreds.

I only use the tablet for reading, some browsing and 9Gap/reddit, 30min a day, so it last a week or more for me.
The only issue is to keep in mind after 15-20% left, the battery runs out very quickly. It has been reported to Teclast so we expect to have a fix soon (This is just calibration nothing to do with the real state of the battery). Plus the battery is massive.

Keep in mind the resolution of this table is quite big, so a lot of draining.... I am pretty sure you might want to change the DPI, but some test needs to be done if the battery stats change


----------



## nirmitlamed (Feb 21, 2018)

First thank you so much for your quick replying!
1. "Download another Battery Stats Monitor, they are hundreds" - I did try downloading one but it took the system battery history. Do you have any recommendation?

2. "It has been reported to Teclast so we expect to have a fix soon" - Thanks didn't know there was issue with that. I will keep that in mind!

3. "I am pretty sure you might want to change the DPI" - I would really want to change the DPI specially when watching video on Youtube for example that left some black bars. My problem is that you need to Root the device and i am not sure how safe that is now and if i would have difficulty to receive update later.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Alternate Tablet ...*

Perhaps interisting - seen in latest AliExpress commercial - Price is more than OK  ( € 104-136 / $ 127-165):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...23b36d47f412ca7c0ccdc679bdc6f&ck=in_edm_other

Brand : BMXC
Model : T10
CPU : MTK6797 Deca Core
Screen : 10 inch 1920*1200 IPS Touch Screen
Operation System : ANDROID 7.0 
Memory(RAM) : 4GB
Nand Flash(HDD) : 128GB/64GB
4G : Yes,Built-in 4G LTE
Bluetooth : Yes,Built-in Bluetooth Module
GPS : Yes,A-GPS Module 
3G : Yes,Built-in 3G WCDMA 2100Mhz
Call Phone : Yes,Double Card Double Stay ,Support Dual SIM Card Call Phone
Extend Card : Support TF/SD card Max 32GB
Camera : Front camera 2.0MP,Rear camera 8.0MP
Gravity Sensor : Yes
Multi-Touch : Yes,Multipoints Touch
Flash : Support Flash 11.1
Android Market : Yes
WIFI : Support Wireless 802.11 b/g/n
GPS : Yes,A-GPS
Earphone Interface : 3.5mm
Power Adaptor : AC input 110V-240V;DC output 5V/1.5A-2A
Battery : 6000mAh about 4~8 hours
Language : English,Russian,Spanish ,Italian ,French,Portuguese,India,Brazil, Vietnam, Thai, Germany ,Turkey, Japanese, Korean, Chinese, etc...
Extend Port : Mini USB,Earphone Jack, TF Card Slot,SIM Port
Color : Black/Gold/Silver/Rose Gold

Package Including : 
1 x Charger
1 x User Manual
1 x USB Cable
1 x OTG Cable
1 x 10" Tablet pc
1 x Package Box


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 22, 2018)

Wait for the Mobile World Congress 2018 in Barcelona: Monday, 26th February to Thursday, 1st March.

New tablets are being presented there. Teclast may have an improved offer.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 22, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> And sorry, my WiFi is working without issues.

Click to collapse



It may be the YouTube TV app.  Because I tried other video apps and no crashing.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## kaputtzich (Feb 22, 2018)

Maybe someone has an idea
I'm somehow stuck, Tablet won't turn on...
If connected to PC I can see VCOM Driver is loaded correctly, but I can't reflash it with spflashtool packed in 1.32 firmware
Status bar stays at 0% and log file is spammed with 

```
02/22/18 14:24:12.329 BROM_DLL[14860][6048]: DEBUG: BRom_Base::SetBRomCommState(): OK!, BaudRate(9600) = 9600 x EXT_CLOCK(2) x Multiple(1). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/interface/src/brom_base.cpp:324)
02/22/18 14:24:12.376 BROM_DLL[14860][6048]: DEBUG: BRom_Base::SetBRomCommState(): OK!, BaudRate(57600) = 57600 x EXT_CLOCK(2) x Multiple(1). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/interface/src/brom_base.cpp:324)
02/22/18 14:24:12.423 BROM_DLL[14860][6048]: DEBUG: BRom_Base::SetBRomCommState(): OK!, BaudRate(9600) = 9600 x EXT_CLOCK(2) x Multiple(1). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/interface/src/brom_base.cpp:324)
02/22/18 14:24:12.470 BROM_DLL[14860][6048]: DEBUG: BRom_Base::SetBRomCommState(): OK!, BaudRate(57600) = 57600 x EXT_CLOCK(2) x Multiple(1). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/interface/src/brom_base.cpp:324)
```
Same behaviour with 1.28 firmware files


----------



## willthrom (Feb 22, 2018)

nirmitlamed said:


> First thank you so much for your quick replying!
> 1. "Download another Battery Stats Monitor, they are hundreds" - I did try downloading one but it took the system battery history. Do you have any recommendation?
> 
> 2. "It has been reported to Teclast so we expect to have a fix soon" - Thanks didn't know there was issue with that. I will keep that in mind!
> ...

Click to collapse



there is an option in the Development Menu to change the Smallest Width. Mine is 892dp


----------



## nirmitlamed (Feb 22, 2018)

willthrom said:


> there is an option in the Development Menu to change the Smallest Width. Mine is 892dp

Click to collapse



I went there and change to 892 although it change to 895 and not 892 but nothing change actually when i am trying to watch some video on Youtube i got the same black bars.
Can you please explain me what i am doing wrong?


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm a bit more of a shopper than a techtype and so I wanted to help anyone who is more of a techtype than a shopper.  Here are a few additional purchases I recommend IF you want to expand your T10's possibilities.

1.   Anker Soundcore 2 -- https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=wgi0f5-20

I hear many YouTube reviewers complain when a tablet or phone just doesn't have the sound they want.  Are you kidding?  We live in an age now where you can get affordable quality portable speakers.  This one is $32.   I used it to make my tablet into a kitchen TV.  It will give your tablet better sound than any laptop.

2.   Jelly Comb BT Keyboard and Mouse -- https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...etailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=wgi0f5-20

What if you want your Teclast to be a 'computer' sometimes.  Personally I despise typing with one or two fingers even with word suggest.  If you're a person who needs both a tablet and a PC for school work and such that is a crazy nice solution for $36.  The keyboard is rechargeable but regrettably the mouse takes batteries.  (So I put two rechargeables in it.)

Logitech offers a rechargeable keyboard and trackpad combo that sounds like a good idea but isn't.  There's this [email protected]$$ bug makes typing and editing in Google Docs pointless.  When you hit RETURN to go to the next paragraph... you don't.  Instead your pointer goes to the top of the page to edit the first word.  (I don't know if they ever bothered to fix it but I decided to with this situation instead and it works properly.)

Unfortunately this type of situation requires an OTG adapter .  That's $5.79 here -- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NF8MF3E/ref=twister_B01M5JZXN6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

3.   Ugreen Tablet Stand Holder -- https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...etailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=wgi0f5-20

I like the angle it holds the unit up -- because it's adjustable.  I also like that I can make the holder slim and take it with me.  And it's matching white.  $9

DOES ANYONE KNOW if a nice gel cover exists for this unit?  One case I got from Gearbest was pathetic cardboard.  The replacement case was an improvement but unfortunately the magnets trigger the tablet to shut down.  Eyeroll.  

My temp fix was to apply these sticky things on the back cover to prevent the folding case from touching the back.  Like so --

https://ibb.co/kjOxax
https://ibb.co/dGBHax


----------



## willthrom (Feb 23, 2018)

nirmitlamed said:


> I went there and change to 892 although it change to 895 and not 892 but nothing change actually when i am trying to watch some video on Youtube i got the same black bars.
> Can you please explain me what i am doing wrong?

Click to collapse



What bars do you see? Can you make an screenshot or a pic?


----------



## nirmitlamed (Feb 23, 2018)

willthrom said:


> What bars do you see? Can you make an screenshot or a pic?

Click to collapse



Here the pic,
i think it is because this tablet is 16:10 and not 16:9 which from what i can understand there is nothing i can do to fix that even if i had root access.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 23, 2018)

nirmitlamed said:


> Here the pic,
> i think it is because this tablet is 16:10 and not 16:9 which from what i can understand there is nothing i can do to fix that even if i had root access.

Click to collapse



You're right, that's normal due to the different resolutions.
Otherwise it would cut the sides of the Videoframes.


----------



## willthrom (Feb 23, 2018)

nirmitlamed said:


> Here the pic,
> i think it is because this tablet is 16:10 and not 16:9 which from what i can understand there is nothing i can do to fix that even if i had root access.

Click to collapse



yep, nothing to do as youtube app doesn´t allow any type of scaling.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 23, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> At a first glance Teclast QC seems to work fine.
> Less than 4 hours for a full charge and T10 remained warm only.
> With normal charger I need 5+ hours for the same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Second device charged from 5 to 100% within 3:30h.
This charger seems to work really fine.


----------



## Jartimus (Feb 24, 2018)

*TeclastOTA issues*

Hello T10 enthusiasts, I'm wondering if anyone can offer some advice/suggestions about updating E3C5 using the TeclastOTA app.

For starters, where does the _*update.xml*_ file get copied to?

My device is running V1.28_20171120 and I've downloaded *t10_e3c5_v1.28_20171120_v1.32_20171220_df26.zip*. I've attempted to install the new firmware using the "Local Update" option, and was able to choose the 1.28 to 1.32 .zip file, but it appears to hang shortly after pressing install. Battery is above 85% and the tablet is charging.

I don't receive any error message, just the screen that says;
Start update...please do not cut down the power
Checking the package...
Package verify successfully...
Copying...​
I've left the device at this point for 30+ minutes a few times now, but it doesn't reboot or update this screen. Do I need to extract the .zip file before trying to upgrade?

Has anyone had a successful firmware upgrade using the TeclastOTA app? Is there something I'm missing?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## panava (Feb 25, 2018)

Jartimus said:


> Hello T10 enthusiasts, I'm wondering if anyone can offer some advice/suggestions about updating E3C5 using the TeclastOTA app.
> 
> For starters, where does the _*update.xml*_ file get copied to?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



  There is no need to copy the update.xml, I did not do anything. Just downloaded the 1.28 to 1.32 file and installed it via local update.  I don't remember exactly what the tablet did but update was successful to 1.32 as I check in About tablet. 

Στάλθηκε από το T10(E3C5) μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 25, 2018)

*Battery issue*



nirmitlamed said:


> Hi,
> I have the Teclast t10 and its fine tablet but i have some problems with its battery. I think the battery is being drain too fast but i can't really get real information because the system battery history is being collected over time and never being deleted. So for example my battery stats is presenting from the first day i received this tablet and not being reset/erased after every charge the same as phones do.
> 
> Can somebody give me some advice?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with battery history, like senior nirmitlamed has. 
It look so:
photo
This is distressing. There are options how to fix it?


----------



## italianquadcore (Feb 26, 2018)

(E3C5) - New firmware V 1.35 released (available on both NeedRom and OTA)

V1.35_20180224 (Android7.0)

1, modify the "Sina microdisk" client to open the black screen problem; 
2, modify some of the Chinese parkour game running Huaping problem; 
3, modify the "Wilderness Action" part of the game shade and characters screen will appear Huaping problem; 
4, QQ front camera to modify the use of small video or camera direction; 
5, optimizing the stability of life;


OTA
======

1. Solve Sina micro-client login black screen after the problem.
2. Solve part of the parkour game running probabilistic Huaping problem.
3. Solve the shades of the wilderness action game and character interface Huaping problem.
4. QQ front camera to solve the problem of using a small video or camera upside down.
5. Optimize life stability.


BUILD.PROP
============
ro.build.version.release=7.0
ro.build.version.security_patch=2017-04-05
ro.build.date=Sat Feb 24 12:09:40 CST 2018
ro.product.model=T10(E3C5) 
ro.product.firmware=1.35
ro.wisky.modelnumber=1.35


----------



## willthrom (Feb 26, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> (E3C5) - New firmware V 1.35 released (available on both NeedRom and OTA)
> 
> V1.35_20180224 (Android7.0)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad they are "optimizing the stability of life", seems pretty cool .. whatever that means.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 26, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> (E3C5) - New firmware V 1.35 released (available on both NeedRom and OTA)

Click to collapse



It's OK to install update on ROOT-device? (SuperSU+TWRP)


----------



## YuriRM (Feb 26, 2018)

*Widevine DRM L1 security level*



YuriRM said:


> Therefore, it is feasible to get Widevine DRM L1 security level on a custom ROM (upstreaming to Linux kernel 4.7) for Teclast T10.
> 
> Many people have already done that successfully with the help of @nathanchance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Dr.Pat and @italianquadcore regarding Widevine DRM L1 security level on Teclast T10.

OnePlus 5 and OnePlus 5T receive update to play Netflix & Amazon Prime Video HD, but there’s a catch. You have to send your phone in to OnePlus to receive the update.
https://www.xda-developers.com/oneplus-5t-netflix-amazon-prime-video-hd/

"This is an issue that affects more than just the two latest OnePlus flagships, however, as it also affects the OnePlus 3, OnePlus 3T, ZTE Axon 7, Axon M, and possibly many more devices. The problem? None of these phones support the most secure level of Google’s Widevine DRM: Widevine Level 1."


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 26, 2018)

How did you guys know I use a OnePlus?


----------



## Alan_SP (Feb 26, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> (E3C5) - New firmware V 1.35 released (available on both NeedRom and OTA)

Click to collapse



For those who applied it, how are ghost touch issues? I'm a bit worried with v1.31 experience where they really messed things up.


----------



## sime23 (Feb 27, 2018)

I've applied FW V1.35 and everything seems fine for now. Tablet is a bit snappier (or I'm just imagining things) and fluid. However, I have a general question: *How can I disable fingerprint scanner? *
I accidentally touch it a lot and it shifts focus from app to running apps list which is very annoying. Thanks


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 27, 2018)

I have not seen an OTA update.  Is it on all Teclast t10s or just some?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 27, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> I have not seen an OTA update.  Is it on all Teclast t10s or just some?

Click to collapse



It seems only for those with Android ROM 1.28 or 1.32 not for 1.03g or E3C6 versions.


----------



## italianquadcore (Feb 28, 2018)

This thread has just been restored (it was deleted due to issues with antispam bots).
To avoid any other problems with antispam bots, I've preferred to remove some links on the first post (for example the links to the other forums and some links about the manufacturer).


----------



## The Pool Man (Feb 28, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> This thread has just been restored (it was deleted due to issues with antispam bots).
> To avoid any other problems with antispam bots, I've preferred to remove some links on the first post (for example the links to the other forums and some links about the manufacturer).

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Feb 28, 2018)

After update to 1.35,  does battery work good? Someone say it discharged faster in games and when watching a video...


----------



## marcoryn (Mar 1, 2018)

How to update the Teclast? Online update doesnt work and the OTA zip file gives me an error.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Mar 1, 2018)

Anybody who OTA updated while rooted and TWRP installed? V1.34 --> V1.35

Update: 

Its definitely not working. Had to reflash the T10 as it only booted to stock recovery update module (soft brick)


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 1, 2018)

So I'm Facebook.  And I want to attach a photo from Google Photos.  And I have wifi access.  Teclast only lets me see Gallery pics.  I cleared cache, dumped and reinstalled FB.  Nada.   Does this happen on your unit too?


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 2, 2018)

New update from 1.35- Teclast TOS! Does somebody updated? How is it?


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 2, 2018)

New update - TOS v2.01 (upgrade from v1.35 only) - size 679 MB

Updated : 2018-03-2
Version : TOS V2.01_20180227
Release notes : The first version of the external release;

Translated from OTA update.xml file :

English
----------
Updates (08)\n\n 1.Update Teclast TOS system.

From chinese to english
------------------------------
Update information (08) 1, update Taipower TOS system.
First, Taipower TOS new features:
1, the use of a menu design, the interface is more refined and beautiful, run more smoothly;
2, a unique desktop mode, seamlessly with the tablet mode to switch;
3, wallpaper blur degree can be adjusted, the icon shows clearer;
4, APP can be windowed, multi-tasking operation more efficient;
5, the file manager supports global search, decompression, LAN access and so on.
Second, upgrade considerations:
1.  After the OTA is upgraded to the TOS system, it can no longer be  returned to the original system through the OTA upgrade, but the OTA can  still be upgraded to the subsequent TOS version.
2, for the return of the original system, brush brush can be used way to brush machine. Specific  steps: download the corresponding ID firmware in the official website  of Taiwan Power Company, brushing machine can be based on the tutorial  included.
3, the use of brush brush brush the opportunity to empty all the data plate, before operation, please back up important data.

P.S. brush should mean "flash" (as far as I can understand )


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 2, 2018)

*TOS*

Very good OS! Some screenshot in attachments. 
I put it from scratch, so there are a lot of Chinese applications. During installation, I immediately installed TWRP, simply changing in spflash the destination to recovery.img. Get rooted, all Chinese applications were perfectly removed using root uninstaler.  Stock file manager is good, root supports. Everything "flies"
There is a Desktop mode (application with a green and orange arrow switches modes). It is so generally turns into a PC with multitasking.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 2, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> Very good OS! Some screenshot in attachments.
> I put it from scratch, so there are a lot of Chinese applications. During installation, I immediately installed TWRP, simply changing in spflash the destination to recovery.img. Get rooted, all Chinese applications were perfectly removed using root uninstaler.  Stock file manager is good, root supports. Everything "flies"
> There is a Desktop mode (application with a green and orange arrow switches modes). It is so generally turns into a PC with multitasking.

Click to collapse



Which languages can be set in TOS ? English, Russia and Chinese only. Would need it in German for my Girlfriend :cyclops:
Looks good so far.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 2, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Which languages can be set in TOS ? English, Russia and Chinese only. Would need it in German for my Girlfriend :cyclops:
> Looks good so far.

Click to collapse



I looked in the language settings - there is Deutch.

But I find a bug: Google Play services are not updated, after downloading them gives an error 501. Because of this, the exclamation point in the notification center + does not connect your account to Google Chrome. Try to solve it..


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 2, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> But I find a bug: Google Play services are not updated, after downloading them gives an error 501. Because of this, the exclamation point in the notification center + does not connect your account to Google Chrome. Try to solve it..

Click to collapse



This is a very old issue affecting most of the "Phoenix OS" distributions (Teclast OS is based on "Phoenix OS").

Search on Internet for "phoenix os google play services", the first result is here at XDA ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/ph.../fix-how-to-fix-google-play-services-t3656768 ). Take care that Teclast OS is based on ARM cpus and not x86 cpus ("Phoenix OS" is born to be used only on x86 platforms).


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 2, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> This is a very old issue affecting most of the "Phoenix OS" distributions (Teclast OS is based on "Phoenix OS").
> 
> Search on Internet for "phoenix os google play services", the first result is here at XDA ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/ph.../fix-how-to-fix-google-play-services-t3656768 ). Take care that Teclast OS is based on ARM cpus and not x86 cpus ("Phoenix OS" is born to be used only on x86 platforms).

Click to collapse



ARM64, to be more precise. I did not see your post, but the problem can be solved even easier - download from http://opengapps.org/  version for ARM64 (arm is not installed) and the seventh Android. The package version is enough pico, but if you need more applications, choose any other one. Install the package through TWRP and start the system. Everything will be ready


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 2, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> I looked in the language settings - there is Deutch.
> 
> But I find a bug: Google Play services are not updated, after downloading them gives an error 501. Because of this, the exclamation point in the notification center + does not connect your account to Google Chrome. Try to solve it..

Click to collapse



So seems to be still in Beta ... 
No, I need reliable version.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 2, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> New update - TOS v2.01 (upgrade from v1.35 only) - size 679 MB
> 
> Updated : 2018-03-2
> Version : TOS V2.01_20180227
> ...

Click to collapse



So it's safe to update from 1.35 to TOS 2.01 over the ota App? or do i need twrp for this? 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 2, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> ARM64, to be more precise. I did not see your post, but the problem can be solved even easier - download from http://opengapps.org/  version for ARM64 (arm is not installed) and the seventh Android. The package version is enough pico, but if you need more applications, choose any other one. Install the package through TWRP and start the system. Everything will be ready

Click to collapse



Great! Give us now a video review of your new toy! :victory:


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 2, 2018)

hmm got the TOS 2.01 OTA Update and cant install any Apps anymore. even apk files wont work anymore. I dont have twrp. So what's the solution now? 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (Mar 2, 2018)

I guess that means we can't go to TOS if we want to use Play Store without problems and without need to install TWRP (it looks like something for those who are more power user than me at the moment).

Hope they will solve it soon...

I guess that's something they will soon fix, or not? On the side note, their OTA server at the moment barely works, I guess many of us users go for TOS. So, probably this problem will soon be solved...

Also, I just had incident where my T10 started rapidly discharging (third party battery app shows this clearly in its log). It looks like it somethings can't go to deep sleep and starts using battery faster. I'm on v1.32.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 2, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> I guess that means we can't go to TOS if we want to use Play Store without problems and without need to install TWRP (it looks like something for those who are more power user than me at the moment).
> 
> Hope they will solve it soon...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So im ****ed it up with the ota. Damn it... 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## oiac320 (Mar 3, 2018)

Just to clear it up. I don't think the Play Store problem is for everyone. 

It's working fine for me and I upgraded to TOS. So be aware that your experience may vary.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 3, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> Just to clear it up. I don't think the Play Store problem is for everyone.
> 
> It's working fine for me and I upgraded to TOS. So be aware that your experience may vary.

Click to collapse



hmm. I wiped the tablet after the ota, but the problem persists. what else could we do? 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## oiac320 (Mar 3, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> hmm. I wiped the tablet after the ota, but the problem persists. what else could we do?
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe roll back? I have no idea, to be honest. It just worked here, I didn't do anything special, just upgraded via OTA.


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 3, 2018)

Have you tried going into settings/apps. Select "all",  reset app preferences.

Clear cache and data on Google play & Google play services.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 3, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> Have you tried going into settings/apps. Select "all",  reset app preferences.
> 
> Clear cache and data on Google play & Google play services.

Click to collapse



yes. I have to update the play Services, but it wont Update through the playstore.
So i tried different versions from apkmirror.com, but i cant find the right one for our Tablets. can someone give us a hint?

a rollback is not possible. teclast mentioned it at their Info. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 3, 2018)

install the opengapps.org package (Arm64 + Android 7.0). Enough pico. Install through TWRP and everything will be as it should.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 3, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> install the opengapps.org package (Arm64 + Android 7.0). Enough pico. Install through TWRP and everything will be as it should.

Click to collapse



I dont have twrp [emoji6]

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## robbbzilla (Mar 3, 2018)

I have the same problem. Really sucks how unstable this ROM is. Also I don't want to root or install twrp because I want the next update as soon as possible. My tablet worked great before update. Can't install any other launcher either. I hate this. Now I feel I should have just gotten the 3s10!

Just to be clear the only way to go back is to flash with scatter file?


----------



## Alan_SP (Mar 3, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> Just to clear it up. I don't think the Play Store problem is for everyone.
> 
> It's working fine for me and I upgraded to TOS. So be aware that your experience may vary.

Click to collapse



Is there any info what you did? For example, did you updated to latest Play Store version before update? Maybe this helps, first to update to latest version, and only then upgrade with OTA.

Also, you upgraded it with OTA, not by flashing?
@Crazy_Oni did you upgraded to latest version before OTA? Also, very important, did you contacted Teclast and explained your problem? Best to do with Facebook, they monitor it, so I guess if enough people report problems, they will found root cause and correct it for us all.

There must be something that could help avoid this issue, which is most serious. And not all of us are happy to use TWRP, which looks like solution, but also isn't for everyone.

---------- Post added at 20:39 ---------- Previous post was at 20:36 ----------




robbbzilla said:


> Just to be clear the only way to go back is to flash with scatter file?

Click to collapse



I guess that with time and enough reports that there's problem, now that TOS is in the wild, there will be solution via OTA. I'm almost certain, they just need to know there's the problem, have reports what's going on, maybe some additional help (I guess they will ask more info what's going on) and they will solve it.

So, best for you would be to report it to Teclast (via Facebook) and describe as best as you can.

So far, they develop software and react to problems people have.


----------



## robbbzilla (Mar 3, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> Is there any info what you did? For example, did you updated to latest Play Store version before update? Maybe this helps, first to update to latest version, and only then upgrade with OTA.
> 
> Also, you upgraded it with OTA, not by flashing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did leave feedback about all issues I encountered in the feedback app.


----------



## Alan_SP (Mar 3, 2018)

@robbbzilla I would also contact them on their facebook, just in case...


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 4, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> Maybe roll back?

Click to collapse



Yes... brush, brush, brush your dwelling! Your wife will be overjoyed with your sudden interest in house chores.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## vidwhal (Mar 4, 2018)

I recently returned my faulty unit back to Gearbest and am waiting for a new one to be returned to me. It feels like I've been waiting for ages!
Just curious if others have been in the same boat and how long you ended up waiting for the replacement. Thanks ?


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 4, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> I recently returned my faulty unit back to Gearbest and am waiting for a new one to be returned to me. It feels like I've been waiting for ages!
> Just curious if others have been in the same boat and how long you ended up waiting for the replacement. Thanks ?

Click to collapse



Just to inform that it took 3 months and two weeks to repair the dead screen of my Takee 1 Gold Edition. It was sent back to factory in China on 28 September 2016. Arrived here on 12 January 2017.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 4, 2018)

I can't download any files from xda on TOS by app "XDA Labs" ( XDA dont found on Play Store..)
 Does someone has the same issue?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 4, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> I can't download any files from xda on TOS by app "XDA Labs" ( XDA dont found on Play Store..)
> Does someone has the same issue?

Click to collapse



Some of us cant Download any app ? some beta Update I think. i wrote them at Facebook and asked for some solutions for our problems. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## vidwhal (Mar 4, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Just to inform that it took 3 months and two weeks to repair the dead screen of my Takee 1 Gold Edition. It was sent back to factory in China on 28 September 2016. Arrived here on 12 January 2017.

Click to collapse



Ahhh crap.....

I'm in for a lengthy wait it appears. ??
Thanks for the heads up ?


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 4, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Some of us cant Download any app ? some beta Update I think. i wrote them at Facebook and asked for some solutions for our problems.
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tell us later please what they will say


----------



## bkbert (Mar 4, 2018)

*Chinese Trading*



vidwhal said:


> I recently returned my faulty unit back to Gearbest and am waiting for a new one to be returned to me. It feels like I've been waiting for ages!
> Just curious if others have been in the same boat and how long you ended up waiting for the replacement. Thanks

Click to collapse



I had a faulty cellphone. I send it back for exchange and did not hear anything for more than 5 weeks  from them. Then I started a Paypal case and they reacted immediatly, I ask for the money. They tried to cheat me and asked to close the paypal case before it was solved. Be careful.


----------



## T-RoR (Mar 4, 2018)

How do I install the update? I have downloaded from needrom but ota app says there is a verify error.


----------



## LannyJoeShoots (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi hows the Ghost touches after this and will this be coming to 1.03g via OTA? cheers


----------



## Sheephunter (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello guys, i received my teclast t10 in january and iam very pleased about display brightness, speed, sound after instlling viper4android. Overall its a good device for the money, but i'am still got ghost touches after installing every single Update. Currently iam running the latest Version 1.35xxx and still have some ghost touches.
Can anybody confirm that bad behaviour of the tablet. 

Gesendet von meinem T10(E3C5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alphadan (Mar 5, 2018)

Not sure if this has been posted befofe. I have an E3C6 model and I got the highest antutu score I could find


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 5, 2018)

Alphadan said:


> Not sure if this has been posted befofe. I have an E3C6 model and I got the highest antutu score I could find

Click to collapse



Nice!  The highest I found reported was 78,000.  Most were less, but still above 65,000.    What apps did you have running or changes to drivers or apps on your T10?

Thanks!
Mark.


----------



## Alphadan (Mar 5, 2018)

I haven't tweaked nor made lots of changes to it, I just received it today!


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 5, 2018)

I've been reading this forum for a while because I am interested in the T10.  In fact, I ordered one just a few hours ago.  I suspect there will be no charger included with the tablet like so many have indicated, especially when ordering from Gearbest.com.   
So I was going to order a Qualcomm based fast charger v 3.0 from Amazon and see how it works, but a few posts here indicate it won't.  I did find something interesting about the Mediatek Pump Express charger.  See the attached PDF from Mediatek.  Very interesting reading.   I'm going to see if I can find the PE2.0 charger, because the latest PE3.0 will not charge the T10 any faster than the PE2.0 (if I understand the technology correctly).   Let me know what you make of that Mediatek PDF.  

BTW, I was wondering if some of the slow charging rates with standard chargers were because of long and/or light gauge wires.  Be sure to use a heavy duty usb cable rated for fast charging so that the resistance in the wires is less, and more watts are available to the battery.  It would also be interesting to see if the folks who have the voltage/charging rate meters could move them from the charger to the end of the usb cable then right into the T10.  An adapter to micro USB will probably be needed to plug in.    Would like to see the voltage and amperage drops at the end of the cables.  

Thanks, 
Mark. 
cdn-cw.mediatek.com/Features/Pump%20Express%20Series%20Introduction.pdf


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 5, 2018)

Alphadan said:


> Not sure if this has been posted befofe. I have an E3C6 model and I got the highest antutu score I could find

Click to collapse



Antutu 7 is a new benchmark, its score cannot be compared with score of Antutu 6. Also with my E3c5 I have a score of 95000 (more or less) with Antutu 7, while with Antutu 6 I achieved 80000 (more or less).

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 6, 2018)

You know at every twist and turn I find this unit lacking something.  As if it's not just stock Android but a pirated version that's missing key elements.

1.  I still want the Google Contact app to work.  If the other apps do what's so mysterious about this app?  NO I don't want third party solutions. * I want Teclast to FIX this.*

2.  I tried going to Firefox and saving the Google Contacts webpage to the homescreen as an 'app'.  I could live with that.  Teclast doesn't allow it.  Chrome doesn't even offer the option (but it is supposed to).  I presume both apps need something for this to happen, but like I said, it's MISSING in Teclast's ROM.  Related --

3.  -- when you install a new app it CANNOT appear on the homescreen.  It installs in the app drawer instead.  I'm using Nougat, right?  _That ancient pathetic OS from 2017?_ 

4.   Teclast should sell a branded cover for this unit.  I've tried two no-names.  One was a cardboard-ish piece of rubbish and the new one seems like a good idea except that the cover magnets can turn the unit off when the cover rests behind the screen.  

Sigh.  These annoyances make it hard to recommend this unit to anyone.  And I'm one of the lucky ones from what I see in this ginormous thread.    Oh, wait, there's more --

5.  Wifi isn't stable.  If I awake this unit from sleep wifi connection is iffy.  It's better if I reboot, but if I reboot it's best to turn wifi off and then back on.  That connection will be reliable whereas the boot connection isn't actually there.

C'mon Teclast.  Get it together already.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 6, 2018)

More research into the charging business.  Please tell me if this issue has been resolved, as I did not see one when reading through this thread (although I am getting rather old....  ) .  There are a few chargers on Amazon that do support the MTK charger 2 spec.    I'm planning on ordering the ROMOSS 18 watt  charger that supports both the QC 3.0 and MTK PE 2.0  spec.  Also including a USB tester in my order as well as a heavy gauge USB cable (tests I read showed cheap cables have thin wire with rather high resistance causing a significant voltage drop resulting in longer charge times.  So a fat wire is a big plus when charging). 

If you think I am heading down the wrong path, feel free to speak up! 

Thanks! 
Mark.


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 6, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> If you think I am heading down the wrong path, feel free to speak up! .

Click to collapse



If you use this unit for more than 4 hours per day, do whatever you're doing.  If you use it an hour here and there -- normal charging seems fine.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 6, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> You know at every twist and turn I find this unit lacking something.  As if it's not just stock Android but a pirated version that's missing key elements.
> 
> 3.  -- when you install a new app it CANNOT appear on the homescreen.  It installs in the app drawer instead.  I'm using Nougat, right?  _That ancient pathetic OS from 2017?_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Item 3, I'm ok with that.  You just have to drag it to the screen you want it on from the apps folder, right?
Item 4, yep, I agree.  I ordered a T10 this morning and included the case with the clear plastic backing because so many people complained that the thick fake leather covers made it hard to get a good finger print reading.  I think that style folder with the TECLAST brand on it would be cool.  Willing to pay $20 for it compared to the $10 for the black no-name. 
Item 5.  Do you have a wifi that is rated for AC?  Wondering if a standard A,B,N router is better or not than a B,N,AC router.  I have AC in my house and the T10 supports it.  All the desktops in my house have add on cards that support AC and work within 98% of the internet paid capacity on down and uploads.  So I have a good benchmark for testing the wi-fi.  

One pain in the butt dealing with these small Chinese companies is that they are small.  No big support, no customer service to call and order a "Teclast" sticker for a cover.  Even downloading update firmware is a pain because half the time the website is in Chinese.  

Oh Well.  I ordered this tablet because of the following: 1) good processor 2) 4GB / 64 GB.  3) HDMI output. 4) Not loaded with lots of Bloatware.  5) Easily rooted. 
The charger issue is a real drawback.  Got to find a good charger that supports the MTK EP2 spec.  
Regards, 
Mark.

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------




The Pool Man said:


> If you use this unit for more than 4 hours per day, do whatever you're doing.  If you use it an hour here and there -- normal charging seems fine.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, this will be 4 or more hours a day.   I am a retired software engineer with over 30 years experience coding languages from Assembler to Cobol2 for mainframe applications.  I have been out of the office for 3 years now.  My home office is more like a gamers setup.  Desktop with big Nvidea card, 3 27" monitors and leather desk chair that reclines with foot rest so its soooooo easy to take a nap.  LOL!   As cool as all that stuff is I want to get away from the computer more and the tablet will do just that for me.   Work the garden outside and enjoy the sun and when I take a break, the tablet is on the patio table waiting for me to chill a while.  Don't even have to take off my dirty shoes and pants to go inside to the desktop.  LOL!  

Regards, 
Mark.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 6, 2018)

because of the 501 error, i wrote teclast at Facebook and through their Homepage contactform. And i wrote to gearbest and Banggood. So let's see, who answer first. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## satanius (Mar 6, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> 4.   Teclast should sell a branded cover for this unit.  I've tried two no-names.  One was a cardboard-ish piece of rubbish and the new one seems like a good idea except that the cover magnets can turn the unit off when the cover rests behind the screen.
> 
> Sigh.  These annoyances make it hard to recommend this unit to anyone.  And I'm one of the lucky ones from what I see in this ginormous thread.    Oh, wait, there's more --
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this one, I got it for free when tablet was on promo offer about half a year ago. It's Teclast branded, made of leather and very good quality. In general, I'm very happy with this tablet, especially considering that I paid 200$ for it. I'm currently on latest Phoenix OS firmware via OTA, no problems whatsoever, everything works fine. I did experience some of the ghost touches, but it seams that improved somewhat with this latest firmware. Anyway, I find it perfect for what I bought it for - cheap tablet with high resolution screen  to replace my aging  TF101, almost exclusively used for ebooks, comics and browsing.


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 6, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> You know at every twist and turn I find this unit lacking something.  As if it's not just stock Android but a pirated version that's missing key elements.
> 
> 1.  I still want the Google Contact app to work.  If the other apps do what's so mysterious about this app?  NO I don't want third party solutions. * I want Teclast to FIX this.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My humble opinions:

1) Yes, I confirm this issue. For new users, we've already discussed this issue several days ago (pages 24-26).
2) All Android browsers cannot create shortcut on desktop. This issue is due to Android 7.0, used by all Teclast T10's firmwares (even the new TOS firmware). We must push Teclast to use Android Nougat 7.1.x or Oreo 8.1.x in order to have this issue solved.
3) It depends on launcher we use. Have you tried with another launcher (for example Nova Launcher)?
4) For the covers, see in Accessory thread (I purchased these 3 covers : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74926759&postcount=18 - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74926785&postcount=19 - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74926809&postcount=20 ).
5) Be more specific. I can connect to my router via 5 GHZ wifi (AC standard), and on Internet I achieve about 195 mbit/sec. On internal LAN, it depends on the wifi router/access point/repeater we use. For this reason it is better, whenever we have problems with WIFI, to write the router (manufacturer, model, firmware) we have in order to make a list of the routers more compatible with this tablet.


----------



## tenoce (Mar 6, 2018)

satanius said:


> Try this one, I got it for free when tablet was on promo offer about half a year ago. It's Teclast branded, made of leather and very good quality. In general, I'm very happy with this tablet, especially considering that I paid 200$ for it. I'm currently on latest Phoenix OS firmware via OTA, no problems whatsoever, everything works fine. I did experience some of the ghost touches, but it seams that improved somewhat with this latest firmware. Anyway, I find it perfect for what I bought it for - cheap tablet with high resolution screen  to replace my aging  TF101, almost exclusively used for ebooks, comics and browsing.

Click to collapse



I have the same. It's actually not leather, but faux leather. I like it very much too.


----------



## tenoce (Mar 6, 2018)

*BT keyboard*

The USD11 BT keyboard just arrived. It's fabulous!


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 6, 2018)

tenoce said:


> The USD11 BT keyboard just arrived. It's fabulous!

Click to collapse



Do you have a link in order to purchase it (or eventually manufacturer/model)? Thanks.


----------



## tenoce (Mar 6, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Do you have a link in order to purchase it (or eventually manufacturer/model)? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Of course!

1 Piece Ultra-slim Wireless Keyboard Bluetooth 3.0 For IPad/iPhone Series/Mac Book/Samsung Phones/PC Computer White
http://s.aliexpress.com/mq6ZNnaA


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 6, 2018)

So i tried to install the play Service from apk mirror. The app wont Update. We need Version 440. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheephunter said:


> but i'am still got ghost touches after installing every single Update.

Click to collapse



Screen protection can cause ghost touches. Did you removed screen protector that arrived with device? Also, it looks like some software (especially games) is more prone to ghost touches than others.

---------- Post added at 21:12 ---------- Previous post was at 21:11 ----------




Crazy_Oni said:


> So i tried to install the play Service from apk mirror. The app wont Update. We need Version 440.

Click to collapse



Was that official Teclast support suggestion?


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 6, 2018)

satanius said:


> Try this one, I got it for free when tablet was on promo offer about half a year ago. It's Teclast branded, made of leather and very good quality.

Click to collapse



I can't keep trying covers but thanks for pointing this out for others.  I passed on it because of the color.  It looked too orange to me.  A week or so ago I posted my fix for my cover.  Really what I'd like to see is a rubber case option which protects it best.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

IQC said -- 

_1) Yes, I confirm this issue. For new users, we've already discussed this issue several days ago (pages 24-26)._

I repeat this in the interest of garnering more attention to this unfixed issue.  I will contact Teclast again about it.

_2) All Android browsers cannot create shortcut on desktop. This issue is due to Android 7.0, used by all Teclast T10's firmwares (even the new TOS firmware). We must push Teclast to use Android Nougat 7.1.x or Oreo 8.1.x in order to have this issue solved._

I'm okay with Nougat.  But an updated current one.  And I believe this feature was supported pre-Nougat.

https://www.howtogeek.com/196087/how-to-add-websites-to-the-home-screen-on-any-smartphone-or-tablet/

_3) It depends on launcher we use. Have you tried with another launcher (for example Nova Launcher)?_

I'm using Nova.  And I tried the native launcher too.  This is what I mean by a missing feature.

_5) Be more specific. I can connect to my router via 5 GHZ wifi (AC standard), and on Internet I achieve about 195 mbit/sec. On internal LAN, it depends on the wifi router/access point/repeater we use. For this reason it is better, whenever we have problems with WIFI, to write the router (manufacturer, model, firmware) we have in order to make a list of the routers more compatible with this tablet._

I'm using this -- https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=wgi0f5-20

It works fine with every device in the house except this Teclast.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 6, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> Was that official Teclast support suggestion?

Click to collapse



nope. they didn't answer till now.. we have to wait a bit longer I think. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 6, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> More research into the charging business.  Please tell me if this issue has been resolved, as I did not see one when reading through this thread (although I am getting rather old....  ) .  There are a few chargers on Amazon that do support the MTK charger 2 spec.    I'm planning on ordering the ROMOSS 18 watt  charger that supports both the QC 3.0 and MTK PE 2.0  spec.  Also including a USB tester in my order as well as a heavy gauge USB cable (tests I read showed cheap cables have thin wire with rather high resistance causing a significant voltage drop resulting in longer charge times.  So a fat wire is a big plus when charging).
> 
> If you think I am heading down the wrong path, feel free to speak up!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My T10 were delivered with standard chargers 5V/2,5A which work ok. About 6 hours for a complete charge.
Overnight it is done.
After having tried MT Quickchargers from different Mediatek Smartphones with mediocre  success, I bought the Teclast Quickcharger for T10 which charges the device within 3,5 - 4 hours.
So far I am happy with it.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 6, 2018)

*Huawei MediaPad M5 10.8 or Teclast T10?*

Is it wiser to buy a Huawei MediaPad M5 10.8 instead of Teclast T10?
The specifications are enticing (Android 8.0, too).

Huawei MediaPad M5 10.8
https://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_mediapad_m5_10-9091.php

https://consumer.huawei.com/en/tablets/mediapad-m5-10/

Prices - 399 euro (4GB/32GB)
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/02/25/huawei-announces-mediapad-m5-tablets-8-10-10-pro-variants/


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 7, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Is it wiser to buy a Huawei MediaPad M5 10.8 instead of Teclast T10?
> The specifications are enticing (Android 8.0, too).
> 
> Huawei MediaPad M5 10.8
> ...

Click to collapse



The equivalent model is $449 Euros.  In US Dollars it's over $600.  Ouch.  I got my Teclast for $219.

Android 8 has been a bad upgrade in OnePlus land.   I have no idea how Huawei's upgrades are pulled off.  

I'd say go with the Teclast providing they update this unit with 7.1 fixes.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 7, 2018)

majortom78 said:


> Thank you! I didn't even know the activator was there. I'll try it sometime. Hope it works!

Click to collapse



Any news on Vulkan activator?
Vulkan 1.1 is the new standard.
https://www.xda-developers.com/khronos-group-vulkan-1-1-specs/

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## majortom78 (Mar 7, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Any news on Vulkan activator?
> Vulkan 1.1 is the new standard.
> https://www.xda-developers.com/khronos-group-vulkan-1-1-specs/
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Vulkan Activator has not worked on Teclast T10. After installing it via TWRP and start playing vulkan supported emulators like Dolphin or PPSSPP it shows me the message: "No Vulkan physical devices available. Failed to initialize video backend." 
I don't know what goes wrong with Teclast T10 and my Vernee Apollo Lite(Android 8.1) but non of this two devices supports Vulkan API right now.
Maybe Mediatek has not implemented the suitable Drivers?


----------



## Sheephunter (Mar 7, 2018)

I have removed the screenprotector and put a liquid screenprotector on. 

Gesendet von meinem Z2 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone successfully used Flashfire to perform updates on their rooted Teclast T10?


----------



## gangband (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello everyone! Just received my new Teclast T10. It's a E3C6 version with V1.00_20171220..... So far i have 3 issues if you can help me with.... 1st is the Wifi connection, it is disconnecting very offen while i am browsing or doing enything else, got any ideas about that? 2nd is that i have installed a lot of browsers and i am trying with settings to play videos from various websites through an external player (MXplayer in my case) but norhing happens (meening that i can't get from the browser the prompt to choose from what player i want to play the video from) i already cleared the defaults from the apps in settings, and checked every single setting both on the browsers ans the player but nothing  .... And 3rd i have tried to do an update through the teclastOTA app but it keeps saying "Undiscover new version" . Any suggestion will be much appreciated . Thanks !


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Mar 8, 2018)

TOS 2.01 for E3C5 has been released http://bbs.teclast.com/thread-879354-1-1.html

Once I have it, I'll save it to my MEGA F/W library


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 8, 2018)

CrimsonKnight13 said:


> TOS 2.01 for E3C5 has been released http://bbs.teclast.com/thread-879354-1-1.html
> 
> Once I have it, I'll save it to my MEGA F/W library

Click to collapse



It's already available on Needrom.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 8, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> It's already available on Needrom.

Click to collapse



I tried to flash it like the guides from the teclast forum, but the Chinese Programms dont recognize my tablet. So i cant Flash the Firmware. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 8, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> I tried to flash it like the guides from the teclast forum, but the Chinese Programms dont recognize my tablet. So i cant Flash the Firmware.
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tried to use SP-flashtools ? If the device is not recognized, make sure the vcomm drivers are installed correctly.
In Device Manager with option "show nonpresent devices" you should be able to see them. 
(see attched pic)


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Mar 8, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> It's already available on Needrom.

Click to collapse



Yeah... realized that was the only way to get it faster than 2 hours of waiting.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 8, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Tried to use SP-flashtools ? If the device is not recognized, make sure the vcomm drivers are installed correctly.
> In Device Manager with option "show nonpresent devices" you should be able to see them.
> (see attched pic)

Click to collapse



ill try this today evening. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## fastmix (Mar 8, 2018)

Use latest SP flashtool and make sure to rename the folder where the firmware is stored, get rid of chinese characthers.


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 8, 2018)

Think carefully guys. I've read quite a few forum posts on 4PDA lamenting having updated to TOS, and once flashed it's hard to revert to 1.35. The main issues appear to surround Google play services, not surprising for the Chinese centric version of the OS. I think I'll wait until I read more positive feedback.


----------



## etabeta1234 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sorry but what about firmware 1.35?  No feedback about it.


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 8, 2018)

There's mixed feedback about 1.35. Most is positive, but a few say they have reverted to 1.31. Overwhelming negative feedback about TOS, it seems to be smoother and faster than 1.35, but full of bugs.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 8, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> There's mixed feedback about 1.35. Most is positive, but a few say they have reverted to 1.31. Overwhelming negative feedback about TOS, it seems to be smoother and faster than 1.35, but full of bugs.

Click to collapse



I am glad that Teclast is still trying to fix bugs. Eventually a good product will be delivered to buyers. Twenty releases since August 2017 is quite a feat.


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 8, 2018)

fastmix said:


> Use latest SP flashtool and make sure to rename the folder where the firmware is stored, get rid of chinese characthers.

Click to collapse



So flash tools always failed for me as well. Use fastboot that worked like a charm....  Fastboot seems less complicated to me.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 8, 2018)

Is there a way to put an update on TOS (I have a version 2.01 27.02.2018) without a wipe? I have TWRP, Magisk 16.0

Sent from my Teclast T10(E3C5) using XDA Labs


----------



## cooliegabbie (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello there,  I've recently just received my T10 tablet.  So far I'm happy with it but I just did the third charging. I charged it for almost 4 hours as I did previously but to my surprised,  the charge running was only 200mah as compared to previously at 2000mah.  26% to 99% takes about 3 hours at first charge.  Then 23% to 99% takes about 3 1/2 hours. Foe the third charge,  I didn't watch the battery constantly and when it went below 20%, the battery percentage dropped drastically and by the time I plugged my charger in,  it was 6%. Is this normal?  Help please!!


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 9, 2018)

cooliegabbie said:


> Hello there, I've recently just received my T10 tablet. So far I'm happy with it but I just did the third charging. I charged it for almost 4 hours as I did previously but to my surprised, the charge running was only 200mah as compared to previously at 2000mah. 26% to 99% takes about 3 hours at first charge. Then 23% to 99% takes about 3 1/2 hours. Foe the third charge, I didn't watch the battery constantly and when it went below 20%, the battery percentage dropped drastically and by the time I plugged my charger in, it was 6%. Is this normal? Help please!!

Click to collapse



E3C5 or E3C6?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## cooliegabbie (Mar 9, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> E3C5 or E3C6?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It's a E3C6 version. 

After the slow charge, I disconnected the charger, used the tablet for an hour or two and reconnected it again. The current showed 1,500-2,000mah. Was happy for a while but I think when it reached 85%, the charge went down to 200-500mah which was extremely slow. I didn't managed to charge it previously to 100% because of this. I wonder what happened? If I remembered correctly, before this happened, there was a notification asking me to protect the tablet's battery by not allowing more current in. Now I try to find the setting but I'm not sure where to look for. Does anyone has the same situation as mine? Please help! By the way, does it help if I buy the original Teclast fast charger that's being sold at Aliexpress? I'm using another brand of fast charger with 12V with 1.25A.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 9, 2018)

my Problem is gone. the tablet wont boot up anymore.


----------



## raitushar9 (Mar 9, 2018)

gangband said:


> Hello everyone! Just received my new Teclast T10. It's a E3C6 version with V1.00_20171220..... So far i have 3 issues if you can help me with.... 1st is the Wifi connection, it is disconnecting very offen while i am browsing or doing enything else, got any ideas about that? 2nd is that i have installed a lot of browsers and i am trying with settings to play videos from various websites through an external player (MXplayer in my case) but norhing happens (meening that i can't get from the browser the prompt to choose from what player i want to play the video from) i already cleared the defaults from the apps in settings, and checked every single setting both on the browsers ans the player but nothing  .... And 3rd i have tried to do an update through the teclastOTA app but it keeps saying "Undiscover new version" . Any suggestion will be much appreciated . Thanks !

Click to collapse



 Same is the issue with me i have tried sp flash tool as well as local update method but not able to update the tablet in e3c6 version anybodyhere can help will be appreciated


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 9, 2018)

cooliegabbie said:


> It's a E3C6 version.
> 
> After the slow charge, I disconnected the charger, used the tablet for an hour or two and reconnected it again. The current showed 1,500-2,000mah. Was happy for a while but I think when it reached 85%, the charge went down to 200-500mah which was extremely slow. I didn't managed to charge it previously to 100% because of this. I wonder what happened? If I remembered correctly, before this happened, there was a notification asking me to protect the tablet's battery by not allowing more current in. Now I try to find the setting but I'm not sure where to look for. Does anyone has the same situation as mine? Please help! By the way, does it help if I buy the original Teclast fast charger that's being sold at Aliexpress? I'm using another brand of fast charger with 12V with 1.25A.

Click to collapse



That charging pattern is normal. Fast in the beginning and trickling slow at the end. Try to fill up a glass of wine to the very tip... you are forced to slow down at the end in order to avoid spilling wine on the table. Regarding the sudden drop of battery charge from 20% to 6% it has also been reported by many people in this thread. It is a calibration bug.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 9, 2018)

cooliegabbie said:


> It's a E3C6 version.
> 
> After the slow charge, I disconnected the charger, used the tablet for an hour or two and reconnected it again. The current showed 1,500-2,000mah. Was happy for a while but I think when it reached 85%, the charge went down to 200-500mah which was extremely slow. I didn't managed to charge it previously to 100% because of this. I wonder what happened? If I remembered correctly, before this happened, there was a notification asking me to protect the tablet's battery by not allowing more current in. Now I try to find the setting but I'm not sure where to look for. Does anyone has the same situation as mine? Please help! By the way, does it help if I buy the original Teclast fast charger that's being sold at Aliexpress? I'm using another brand of fast charger with 12V with 1.25A.

Click to collapse



If you read earlier posts, you may see that I also had some issues with different chargers. T10 supports Mediatek Pump Express 2 with 9V / 2A.
Not supported any QC2 or 3 from Qualcomm for Snapdragon devices.
Take any normal 5V/2A charger or buy the original Teclast Quickcharger.
It works fine with both of my T10 .

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

There is OTA update from 1.03_g to 1.05_g for E3C5_g version.
Very slow and download interrupted.


----------



## fastmix (Mar 9, 2018)

Does anyone have a link for 1.05 global version?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 9, 2018)

fastmix said:


> Does anyone have a link for 1.05 global version?

Click to collapse



ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/ ->Android ->TeclastT10-> OTA
or original:
http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5_g/update/


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:
			
		

> There is OTA update from 1.03_g to 1.05_g for E3C5_g version.
> Very slow and download interrupted.

Click to collapse



So far it works
Camera App is better now
Rest is the same, still no native contact sync and batterie view still not reset, showing from first day


----------



## fastmix (Mar 9, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/ ->Android ->TeclastT10-> OTA
> or original:
> http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5_g/update/

Click to collapse



Not the update, I am looking for the full firmware 1.05.


----------



## Alan_SP (Mar 9, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> my Problem is gone. the tablet wont boot up anymore.

Click to collapse



Do you think it is maybe TOS related, or maybe it just stopped working? Or you tried to flash it and somehow bricked it?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 9, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> Do you think it is maybe TOS related, or maybe it just stopped working? Or you tried to flash it and somehow bricked it?

Click to collapse



It is difficult to break a Mediatek device completely  except with mechanical violence . As long as the preloader is alive, you can flash a new ROM.

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




fastmix said:


> Not the update, I am looking for the full firmware 1.05.

Click to collapse



Did not find full fileset up to now.


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 9, 2018)

I think you'll find the firmware here. Posted on 4PDA. 
https://mega.nz/#!v6Iy...kFMpEiEcB-DED2882IP4dM


----------



## cooliegabbie (Mar 10, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> That charging pattern is normal. Fast in the beginning and trickling slow at the end. Try to fill up a glass of wine to the very tip... you are forced to slow down at the end in order to avoid spilling wine on the table. Regarding the sudden drop of battery charge from 20% to 6% it has also been reported by many people in this thread. It is a calibration bug.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for replying.  

Ahh, a calibration bug...could updating the tablet helps to solve this problem? I haven't do any update via OTA yet as I'm scared it might not work properly or get even worse. 



Lizzi555 said:


> If you read earlier posts, you may see that I also had some issues with different chargers. T10 supports Mediatek Pump Express 2 with 9V / 2A.
> Not supported any QC2 or 3 from Qualcomm for Snapdragon devices.
> Take any normal 5V/2A charger or buy the original Teclast Quickcharger.
> It works fine with both of my T10 .
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for your insight. Yes, I have read the previous posts. I tried my other phone charger with 5V/2A as well but the results remain the same though. Just thought maybe the Teclast Fast charger is specially made for T10. Hmm, I might get the Teclast Fast charger soon but in the meantime I will have to make do with the charger I have currently.  

Just hoping that there's nothing wrong with my tablet and I could do my work/entertainment smoothly.


----------



## cooliegabbie (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh by the way, for those people who bought the E3C6 version, is there any Chinese apps installed? I got mine from Aliexpress and I thought I would see few Chinese apps but to my surprised, there weren't any. It's all clean. I'm wondering whether they forgot to install it in or it's meant to be that way for E3C6. If I remembered correctly from the videos that I'd watched over on the youtube, there were few Chinese apps that could not be deleted.


----------



## jorbik (Mar 10, 2018)

*Downgrade*

Hi everyone, I have an E3C5 T10 model upgraded to TOS 2.01 how can I get back to version 1.35? Thank you.


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 10, 2018)

Download and flash it back....

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## willthrom (Mar 10, 2018)

*1.05*
、Solve Sina micro-client login black screen after the problem.
Solve part of the parkour game running probabilistic Huaping problem. 
 3.Solve the shades of the wilderness action game and character interface Huaping problem. 
 4.QQ front camera to solve the problem of using a small video or camera upside down.
 5.Optimize life stability. 
 After the OTA upgrade is completed, some improvements are made. *You need to manually restore the factory settings to fully take effect*. Please back up your own data.

Don´t want to factory reset.. so I guess I will not get all the changes


----------



## jorbik (Mar 10, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> Download and flash it back....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, where I can find the step by step guide to the flashback. Thank you.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Mar 10, 2018)

jorbik said:


> Thanks for the reply, where I can find the step by step guide to the flashback. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Here's a good guide in the Teclast ROOT threat. Written by TeclastT10users (I don't know how to link to it) / thank him for the post

*Download and extract*
1) Download latest Rom (Teclast T10) from here
2) Unzip "T10-E3C5-Android7.0-V1.32-0FCD.rar" in a folder
3) Rename "升级 程序 .exe" file and "升级 工具" folder to "spflash.exe" file and "spflash" folder (Chinese signs could give issues)
4) Download from here  "TWRP Recovery.zip" and extract to a folder
5) Download "SR1-SuperSU-v2.82-SR1-20170608224931.zip"  from here 

*Flash Stock Firmware* (Not essential to install Recovery TWRP and Root SuperSU)
1) unzip the file "T10-E3C5-Android7.0-V1.32-0FCD.rar"
2) install the VCOM usb drivers ("driver" folder)
3) turn off the tablet
4) if already connected via USB to the PC, disconnect it from any USB port
5) open the "spflash" folder and start the file (as administrator) "spflash.exe"
6) open file "MT8173_Android_scatter.txt" located in the "system" folder
7) from the drop down menu (if it is not already selected), select "Download only"
8) press the download button
9) connect the tablet to the PC via usb
10) the program starts and writes the files, once finished close the small window with the green check mark and disconnect the tablet

*Install the TWRP and SuperSU*
copy the file "SR1-SuperSU-v2.82-SR1-20170608224931.zip" on a usb stick
1) turn off the tablet
2) open the "spflash" folder and start the file (as administrator) "spflash.exe"
3) open file "MT8173_Android_scatter.txt" located in the same folder where we unzipped "recovery.img".
4) from the drop down menu (if it is not already selected), select "Download only"
5) press the download button
6) connect the tablet to the PC via usb
7) the program starts and writes the files, once finished close the small window with the green check mark and disconnect the tablet
8) press and hold "volume +" and "power" keys simultaneously
9) a small menu appears with 3 items, to select recovery mode, press the "volume -" button
10) start the recovery twrp, unfortunately for me, with the offset touch of about 3 cm to the right
11) click on "keep only"
12) go to on menu "wipe" and click on "Format data", then go back and click on "Reboot" and then on "Recovery"
13) once the recovery has restarted, connect the usb stick, through usb-micro usb adapter
14) click on "install", then on the right on "Select Storage"
15) select "Usb-Otg", then on "ok"
16) select the file "SR1-SuperSU-v2.82-SR1-20170608224931.zip" and then swipe to the right to flash
17) go back to the main menu and click on "Reboot" and then on "System"
At this point, the device should be rooted.

That's all


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 10, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> Do you think it is maybe TOS related, or maybe it just stopped working? Or you tried to flash it and somehow bricked it?

Click to collapse



I dont know why, but with a little guides from gearbest I managed to get it back on. Now I want to Flash the full 2.01 to see if the problem persists. but my tablet would only be detected as usb device and mir as Mediathek vcom. So i cant Flash it. damn. 

if i connect it when it is shutted down it only charge through usb at with my PC. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 10, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> I dont know why, but with a little guides from gearbest I managed to get it back on. Now I want to Flash the full 2.01 to see if the problem persists. but my tablet would only be detected as usb device and mir as Mediathek vcom. So i cant Flash it. damn.
> 
> if i connect it when it is shutted down it only charge through usb at with my PC.
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



1. Check if vcom drivers are installed correctly
2. Shut down the tablet
3. Start and configure spflash tool for scatter flash - click "Download"
4. Connect tablet
If nothing happens, start the t10 (still connected)

In 99% vcom drivers are not installed


----------



## Alan_SP (Mar 10, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> I dont know why, but with a little guides from gearbest I managed to get it back on. Now I want to Flash the full 2.01 to see if the problem persists. but my tablet would only be detected as usb device and mir as Mediathek vcom. So i cant Flash it. damn.

Click to collapse



At least it works.

What was problem and how you solved it, it may help others?

And, if you get to flash it from scratch to 2.01, inform us if Google works.


----------



## robbbzilla (Mar 10, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Here's a good guide in the Teclast ROOT threat. Written by TeclastT10users (I don't know how to link to it) / thank him for the post
> 
> *Download and extract*
> 1) Download latest Rom (Teclast T10) from here
> ...

Click to collapse




This guide works if you have the right ROM. I tried using the needrom version 1.35 and the scatter file would not work and then I had more issues. After a couple hours nothing wound work. I then downloaded the older version 1.32 and all the files were there and I was able to flash back from TOS 2.1 Then you can update to version 1.35. 

So follow the guide above and if you have problems try an older ROM version and try again. It worked for me. I hope it helps others. As the latest TOS Phoenix OS is really bad it is really nice to get it back to normal. Lol.


----------



## jorbik (Mar 11, 2018)

robbbzilla said:


> This guide works if you have the right ROM. I tried using the needrom version 1.35 and the scatter file would not work and then I had more issues. After a couple hours nothing wound work. I then downloaded the older version 1.32 and all the files were there and I was able to flash back from TOS 2.1 Then you can update to version 1.35.
> 
> So follow the guide above and if you have problems try an older ROM version and try again. It worked for me. I hope it helps others. As the latest TOS Phoenix OS is really bad it is really nice to get it back to normal. Lol.

Click to collapse



First of all thanks for the answers, I did not install the v1.35 firmware, but I had problems with both the firmware scatter files. Both were open to error, the solution is to move, Spflasch and Firmware, in the main root of the computer, directly in c: \ so the scatter file does not give problems.


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 11, 2018)

gangband said:


> Hello everyone! Just received my new Teclast T10. It's a E3C6 version with V1.00_20171220..... So far i have 3 issues if you can help me with.... 1st is the Wifi connection, it is disconnecting very offen while i am browsing or doing enything else, got any ideas about that? 2nd is that i have installed a lot of browsers and i am trying with settings to play videos from various websites through an external player (MXplayer in my case) but norhing happens (meening that i can't get from the browser the prompt to choose from what player i want to play the video from) i already cleared the defaults from the apps in settings, and checked every single setting both on the browsers ans the player but nothing  .... And 3rd i have tried to do an update through the teclastOTA app but it keeps saying "Undiscover new version" . Any suggestion will be much appreciated . Thanks !

Click to collapse



1.  Wifi Connection -- I forget the exact setting but I initially encountered this too.  Then I learned that in SLEEP settings (?) the unit defaults to turning the wifi off when sleep kicks in.  I flipped the switch and kinda fixed it.  Kinda because --

2.  -- every time I awake this unit the Wifi breaks within minutes of use.  The best solution:  when you boot it OR awake it turn off the wifi and then turn it back on.  That makes it work over %90 of the time.

3.  There is no new version because (somebody correct me if I'm wrong) there is no new version for our unit.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 11, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> 1. Check if vcom drivers are installed correctly
> 2. Shut down the tablet
> 3. Start and configure spflash tool for scatter flash - click "Download"
> 4. Connect tablet
> ...

Click to collapse



You rescued my weekend. Finally it got the sp flashtool with your little guide working to flash the tablet.



Alan_SP said:


> At least it works.
> 
> What was problem and how you solved it, it may help others?
> 
> And, if you get to flash it from scratch to 2.01, inform us if Google works.

Click to collapse



Here is the guide from Gearbest:



> Regarding the tablet please follow these steps:
> 1) Charge the device for at least 6 hours and see if the device powers on normally: please try to charge using the mains AC and also via USB.
> 2) If this does not work, please use a needle to carefully press the pinhole-shaped hole on the side of the tablet to perform a factory reset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With a fresh from the scratch TOS the play services update still shows error code 501.

With 1.35 everything works perfect. So i stay on this Version till TOS is nearly bugfree 

Thanks for your patience and help guys! You rock!


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 11, 2018)

All nicely explained. Why is everyone using spFlash.   Using fastboot goes very nice as well. Seems easier especially the clarity of unlock.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 11, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> All nicely explained. Why is everyone using spFlash.   Using fastboot goes very nice as well. Seems easier especially the clarity of unlock.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



- If you have installed vcom driver once, you can use them for all Mediatek devices.
- It is easy- just unzipping the tool , starting the .exe file and pointing it to a scatter.txt
- preloader works in nearly every situation, even a dead phone or a phone with wrong ROM

With a few mousclicks:
- you can update to a new version, upgrade existing version or even format all partitions (save your IMEI in advance)
- keep your apps and data while updating (uncheck user and cache partition)
- you can add TWRP recovery while updating system partition ...

There are a lot more possibilities all in one simple graphical interface.


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 11, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> - If you have installed vcom driver once, you can use them for all Mediatek devices.
> - It is easy- just unzipping the tool , starting the .exe file and pointing it to a scatter.txt
> - preloader works in nearly every situation, even a dead phone or a phone with wrong ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct but. Fastboot does the same from command line.....   Less usb dependent .   Keep feeling with the partitions.
Both are ok was just a remark on the floods of questions
Based on what is easy what is difficult....   I can not handle partition locks using spflash

Verstuurd vanaf mijn T10(E3C5) met Tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (Mar 11, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> With a fresh from the scratch TOS the play services update still shows error code 501.
> 
> With 1.35 everything works perfect. So i stay on this Version till TOS is nearly bugfree

Click to collapse



In a way I hoped it will work if you flash it from scratch. And strange thing is, it works for some people, but not for others.

Anyway, you're happy with 1.35, so all is well.


----------



## jorbik (Mar 12, 2018)

*Menu recovery*

Hi, how can I change the language of the Chinese to English recovery menu?
Can the latest version of spflash 5.1744 be used to update to v1.35?
Tank you


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 12, 2018)

jorbik said:


> Hi, how can I change the language of the Chinese to English recovery menu?
> Can the latest version of spflash 5.1744 be used to update to v1.35?
> Tank you

Click to collapse



You can only change the language of the recovery if you flash another one, like twrp. 

yes you can use the latest sp flash tool. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Lollauser (Mar 12, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> So far it works
> Camera App is better now
> Rest is the same, still no native contact sync and batterie view still not reset, showing from first day

Click to collapse



Thank you for your feedback 
Did you do a factory reset, as suggested by Teclast? 

Anyone else comments on updating from 1.03g to 1.05g?
So far it seems to me not worth the effort, by reading changelog


----------



## bkbert (Mar 12, 2018)

*global version 1.05*



bkbert said:


> I switched from 1.32 to 1.03 because I have the problem that the Google play services close repeatedly after a while when the tablet is not used. I thought this will change the behaviour. To solve the problem I can only restart the tablet and close it after usage. But no difference, I cannot find any difference between the versions besides the 1.34 is the chinese version.

Click to collapse



Now I switched to 1.05 by OTA-Update, which was straight forward besides the download was very slow. I think they stabilized the system now, my issue with the google play services which were closed after a while of resting seems to be solved. Also the wifi seems to be more stable. I am now pretty satisfied with this tablet.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lollauser said:


> Thank you for your feedback
> Did you do a factory reset, as suggested by Teclast?
> 
> Anyone else comments on updating from 1.03g to 1.05g?
> So far it seems to me not worth the effort, by reading changelog

Click to collapse



No factory reset as my problems were not mentioned to be solved.
But in most cases OTA is a step by step update and I am prepared now for the next one.


----------



## bkbert (Mar 12, 2018)

*1.05*



bkbert said:


> Now I switched to 1.05 by OTA-Update, which was straight forward besides the download was very slow. I think they stabilized the system now, my issue with the google play services which were closed after a while of resting seems to be solved. Also the wifi seems to be more stable. I am now pretty satisfied with this tablet.

Click to collapse



I made ac factory reset.


----------



## ElderWirp (Mar 12, 2018)

bkbert said:


> Now I switched to 1.05 by OTA-Update, which was straight forward besides the download was very slow. I think they stabilized the system now, my issue with the google play services which were closed after a while of resting seems to be solved. Also the wifi seems to be more stable. I am now pretty satisfied with this tablet.

Click to collapse





Lollauser said:


> Thank you for your feedback
> Did you do a factory reset, as suggested by Teclast?
> 
> Anyone else comments on updating from 1.03g to 1.05g?
> So far it seems to me not worth the effort, by reading changelog

Click to collapse



I agree with bkbert, the stability looks to be improved. I had the screen randomly switching off, now disappeared. The factory reset was not needed for this. OTA download succeded after 5 or 6 attemps, and very slow.


----------



## LannyJoeShoots (Mar 13, 2018)

V1.05 via OTA has seemed to have  solved my ghost touch issues so glad to have my T10 Master back up and running!!!! glad Teclast has finally come to the party


----------



## Lollauser (Mar 13, 2018)

ElderWirp said:


> I had the screen randomly switching off, now disappeared.

Click to collapse



Just in case, though you say the problem disappeared with update: do you use some flip cover with magnet, which automatic switch the screen off and on when opened?
I ask this because me and others users experienced that when you open some kind of covers, by flipping the front fold on the back side, the magnetic sensors "feel" the magnet from the rear, and switches off the screen.


----------



## davidfurico (Mar 13, 2018)

I have the E3C5, and i am not able to found Wifi 5GhZ SSID's in certain channels. Does anybody knows how can i change the wifi region to EU?
kind regards


----------



## ElderWirp (Mar 13, 2018)

Lollauser said:


> Just in case, though you say the problem disappeared with update: do you use some flip cover with magnet, which automatic switch the screen off and on when opened?

Click to collapse



Thanks for feedback. My flip cover is without magnet. I experienced that annoying switch-off randomly while surfing, streaming or watching videos.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 13, 2018)

MindTheGapps or Open GApps?
What is best for Teclast T10?
https://www.xda-developers.com/gapps-package-recommended-rom-developer/

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## adamistr0 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys. I am looking for new tablet and I couldn't miss this one. So how is performance after few weeks of use? Do you think, Teclast will ever release Oreo? Any other thoughts about it? Or could you recommend any other tablet with similar specs? (10", 64/4 GB, at least Nugat, $200-250)
Only thing I don't like so far is micro USB. I wanted to switch to C, but I want to keep tablet for two years at least. 

Thanks


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 13, 2018)

davidfurico said:


> I have the E3C5, and i am not able to found Wifi 5GhZ SSID's in certain channels. Does anybody knows how can i change the wifi region to EU?
> kind regards

Click to collapse



The wifi channel must be changed on router not on tablet - this is what I have done with my router as T10 had serious problem with router's default wifi channel.


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 14, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> The wifi channel must be changed on router not on tablet - this is what I have done with my router as T10 had serious problem with router's default wifi channel.

Click to collapse



Missing contacts and mail.....  Corporate mail.  Any suggestions

Verstuurd vanaf mijn T10(E3C5) met Tapatalk


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 14, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> Missing contacts and mail.....  Corporate mail.  Any suggestions
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn T10(E3C5) met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Contacts are missing in T10, it is a known missing feature.
What is your problem with mail?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 14, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> Missing contacts and mail.....  Corporate mail.  Any suggestions
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn T10(E3C5) met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Contacts need a third party App. I am using contacts+, which works fine.

Company mail? Using Exchange Active Sync or a Mobile Security Solution?
In most cases the device needs to be allowed by admin.
What is the error message you receive when creating company account?
Need more info for a suggestion.


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 14, 2018)

Corporate email had special mail and exchange app and specific certificate options.
They are not possible with alternate mail systems.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------

Have contact+ but need still time for getting it right. Was asking what do people replace it with

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkbert (Mar 14, 2018)

*MAC address*

The T10 is permanently changing the mac address every time it is started again. That fills up my router with dead ip's. How is it possible to change the behaviour? Anyone an idea?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 14, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> Corporate email had special mail and exchange app and specific certificate options.
> They are not possible with alternate mail systems.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



Some mobile solutions may allow 1 client per user only.
Some security Apps will not work if device is rooted.

There are a lot of possibilities, best is to ask your admin in company.


----------



## matthias1203 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ok guys, 
For contacts i manage to do without root and third apps.
I posted solution few months ago on techtablet forum  https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-google-contacts/

But now I am stuck on version TOS 201 where I can't update google play services like everyone else on that version. Unless you did update it before update to TOS
Any solution for that problem yet?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 14, 2018)

matthias1203 said:


> Ok guys,
> For contacts i manage to do without root and third apps.
> I posted solution few months ago on techtablet forum  https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-google-contacts/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Contacts work now, thanks a lot.

Didn't try TOS up to now, need my tablet for work :cyclops:


----------



## marcoryn (Mar 14, 2018)

How is it even possible to use the online updater? Text is aligned too much to the bottom, I can't see the install or proceed button after downloading the file.
Don't know how to manually update.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 14, 2018)

marcoryn said:


> How is it even possible to use the online updater? Text is aligned too much to the bottom, I can't see the install or proceed button after downloading the file.
> Don't know how to manually update.

Click to collapse



Looks strange 

In settings - display you have the "Hidden Virtual Key" function which replaces the screenshot key. So you can hide the function bar.
Perhaps this is enough to make OTA work for you.
Swipe up to show button bar again.

Also in : Settings - Display - Display Size and Font Size -> set this to "normal" and it should work.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 14, 2018)

matthias1203 said:


> Ok guys,
> For contacts i manage to do without root and third apps.
> I posted solution few months ago on techtablet forum  https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-google-contacts/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, Flash with the sp flash tool full Version of 1.35 back.
for me this helped, till there comes a nearly bugfree TOS Version. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 14, 2018)

marcoryn said:


> How is it even possible to use the online updater? Text is aligned too much to the bottom, I can't see the install or proceed button after downloading the file.
> Don't know how to manually update.

Click to collapse



Fonts seem to be bigger than default size.
If you still have this issue, try to update via recovery.


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 15, 2018)

Just received an OTA update.  

*Contacts not fixed. * 

However -- I believe the WIFI issue is fixed.  The issue is that whenever the tablet awakes from sleep or comes to life from a boot -- the previous wifi connection is broken.  At first it appears otherwise but a minute or so later of streaming BREAKS the connection.  The fix was to turn off wifi, turn it back on, await a 'refreshed' connection -- and then all is good for a while.

I didn't have to do this after the update.  Worked for a solid hour.


----------



## matthias1203 (Mar 15, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> Just received an OTA update.
> 
> *Contacts not fixed. *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75888730&postcount=624
I posted solution on same page. Don't want to be rude. But you just need to read few posts back.


----------



## franx1s (Mar 15, 2018)

matthias1203 said:


> Ok guys,
> For contacts i manage to do without root and third apps.
> I posted solution few months ago on techtablet forum  https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-google-contacts/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not only Google Play Services, with E3C5 TOS 2.01 I can't instal Google app or any launcher. I'm waiting a new OTA to solve it... Phoenix OS is a surprise to me and it seem that Teclast leaves the only android rom.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 15, 2018)

franx1s said:


> Not only Google Play Services, with E3C5 TOS 2.01 I can't instal Google app or any launcher. I'm waiting a new OTA to solve it... Phoenix OS is a surprise to me and it seem that Teclast leaves the only android rom.

Click to collapse



Flash back to 1.35 and everything will work as it should. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## tenoce (Mar 15, 2018)

So, are we now forced to use TOS as only official OS?


----------



## bkbert (Mar 15, 2018)

*Update*



tenoce said:


> So, are we now forced to use TOS as only official OS?

Click to collapse



I have the same issue!!!


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 15, 2018)

tenoce said:


> So, are we now forced to use TOS as only official OS?

Click to collapse



u dont have to update. but we wont get any Updates for the 1.x Firmware. We have to use TOS if we want to get Updates, but it's is to unstable till now. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## etabeta1234 (Mar 15, 2018)

Happy to say that 1.35 fw solved the problem when the battery goes under 15%, now the discharge goes normal and not 15 to 0 in a few seconds.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 15, 2018)

etabeta1234 said:


> Happy to say that 1.35 fw solved the problem when the battery goes under 15%, now the discharge goes normal and not 15 to 0 in a few seconds.

Click to collapse



Yep, and 1.05g version seems to be the same.
Everything ok here besides batterie usage display which is not reset after full charge.
But that's something I can live with.


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 15, 2018)

matthias1203 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75888730&postcount=624
> I posted solution on same page. Don't want to be rude. But you just need to read few posts back.

Click to collapse



I saw this.  You say it uses no third party app.  But it lists an app I can't find on the Google Play store.  It  a 'google' app (?) on an APK mirror.

That's why I didn't try it.  And why I'd prefer Teclast fixing what has to be a relatively simple sync issue.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 15, 2018)

Having ordered my T10 from GearBest, and specified the US warehouse (California), does anyone know if I will get an E3C5 or E3C6 model?  Also what version of the OS comes on the T10?


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 15, 2018)

I spoke too soon about the update.  My tablet went to 'sleep' later in the day and when I tapped it awake I saw my lockscreen, it went black, and stayed locked up.  The unit, by the way, was plugged in and more than charged.  No amount of button pushing did anything.

When it gets like this I've learned to unplug the charger from the wall.  Then when you plug it back it it will suddenly show you the battery percentage icon.  Then --* and only then* -- you can perform a reboot.

Sigh.  I'm kinda becoming resigned to the fact this is kind of a piece of garbage.  It's really only a 'kitchen TV' for me and works 'okay' for my needs but I'd never recommend it to anyone.  I've recently noticed some burn in on the screen.

Chinese Tablets have to step up a little better than this.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 15, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> More research into the charging business. Please tell me if this issue has been resolved, as I did not see one when reading through this thread (although I am getting rather old.... ) . There are a few chargers on Amazon that do support the MTK charger 2 spec. I'm planning on ordering the ROMOSS 18 watt charger that supports both the QC 3.0 and MTK PE 2.0 spec. Also including a USB tester in my order as well as a heavy gauge USB cable (tests I read showed cheap cables have thin wire with rather high resistance causing a significant voltage drop resulting in longer charge times. So a fat wire is a big plus when charging).
> 
> If you think I am heading down the wrong path, feel free to speak up!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you not tested your brand new ROMOSS AC18D charger yet?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Alan_SP (Mar 15, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> If you need different updates, I stored everything I found on my FTP:
> ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/Android/TeclastT10/
> If asked for user/password ... both: anonymous

Click to collapse


 @italianquadcore
Please, place this link into first post. Regular OTA site is extremely slow and unreliable, but this Lizzi's FTP site flies.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 15, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Have you not tested your brand new ROMOSS AC18D charger yet?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I have been traveling.   I did get a notice from the post office they are holding the T10 and I think my brother stopped by the house and picked up some Amazon packages.   This coming Monday I'll be picking up the T10 and amazon stuff.  Will keep you posted!

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

I was wondering if the Android 7.1  OS from the Teclast P10 (M3F4) would load on the T10.   I suspect Android os is not like Windows OS.  I think Android is hardware dependent.  Is that right?


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 16, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I was wondering if the Android 7.1 OS from the Teclast P10 (M3F4) would load on the T10. I suspect Android os is not like Windows OS. I think Android is hardware dependent. Is that right?

Click to collapse



You need specific drivers for hardware below official Android 8.1. That is the only version with support for project Treble. A feature that is a bit like Microsoft Windows.

Check the differences in hardware between the two devices to understand why the P10 Android 7.1 OS is unsuitable to T10.
http://deviceinfohw.ru/devices/inde...rm0&brand=brand0&filter=Teclast&submit=Search

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Neaw (Mar 16, 2018)

Someone approved this version T10 (E3C5) -Android7.0-V1.05-SZ?

http://www.teclast.com/en/firmware/ Date 2018-03-15  Name  T10


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 16, 2018)

Neaw said:


> Someone approved this version T10 (E3C5) -Android7.0-V1.05-SZ?
> 
> http://www.teclast.com/en/firmware/ Date 2018-03-15  Name  T10

Click to collapse



Folder and images are dated with 6th March 2018 - same as my OTA updated 1.05 g version.
Comes complete with vcom drivers and flashtool.


----------



## tenoce (Mar 16, 2018)

matthias1203 said:


> Ok guys,
> For contacts i manage to do without root and third apps.
> I posted solution few months ago on techtablet forum  https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-t10-google-contacts/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It only partialy synchs my contacts. About 15% of the total I have in the Google cloud.


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 17, 2018)

Teclast deep sleep problem.




I often get what I call a deep sleep problem.  After a longer idle time(1hour…) I often find my teclast in a state of complete unresponsiveness.  The only way to get out is to explicit reboot.( Long press Te power key) 

Can someone confirm the problem. Or advise on an alternative startup or method to detect or bypass this annoying idle situation





Verstuurd vanaf mijn T10(E3C5) met Tapatalk


----------



## Focus16 (Mar 17, 2018)

Edit V3:   SOLVED IT! For future references,Im writing how I solved it.
So I faced a scatter invalid file error while loading the scatter and I have managed to solved it.  
Just Rename the Name of the folder which contains the scatter file from  "固件程序" to anything you want. 
Then the scatter file is invalid disappeared.  I sat on this all night. lol.

Thanks to everyone in this thread,I've learned to get out of a critical situation. 


Edit:   Ok So,I figured out how to flash. I downloaded T10-E3C5-Android7.0-V1.35-0B0B. I extracted it. Changed the chinese names to spflash. But when I select the scatter file it says invalid.  Any ideas?  
Is it possible to flash the rom via fastboot?

Hello There! 
My Tablet just arrived in today. I loved it until I messed up something.  
I need some help with this.
I downloaded t10_e3c5_v1.35_20180224_v2.01_20180227_57c6.zip  (with TOS? or Phoenix OS or whatever it's called)  .
I thought the file was just a regular update and flashed it via TeclastOTA Software.  
Now I don't like this at all. The Launcher,The Settings appearence,The desktop switching thing, everything.  
Honestly,I was just hoping for some small fixes.  
So,How do I go back?  
I downloaded t10_e3c5_v1.32_20171220_v1.35_20180224_767a.zip   which I think is the Last ROM without Phoenix OS?  
Please help me,How do I flash this version? I downloaded it from needrom and I tried to flash it via TeclastOTA but It showed out an "error" during boot so I flashed the one with the Pheonix OS back.  
I want the Pheonix os and everything to be comepletely gone,I want just android.  
Can Someone please detail me how I can get out of this situation?


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 18, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> Teclast deep sleep problem.
> 
> I often get what I call a deep sleep problem.  After a longer idle time(1hour…) I often find my teclast in a state of complete unresponsiveness.  The only way to get out is to explicit reboot.( Long press Te power key)
> 
> Can someone confirm the problem.

Click to collapse



*CONFIRMED*

It got worse for me after recent update.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Mar 18, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> CONFIRMED
> 
> It got worse for me after recent update.

Click to collapse



Update to which version made it worse?


----------



## Focus16 (Mar 18, 2018)

sime23 said:


> I have a problem trying to install TWRP and root this tablet. I'm on firmware 1.32, I'm trying to flash boot+recovery from 4PDA linked in this thread. But when I do, touchscreen gets messed up, it works as if it is shifted 50% to the left (working only on half a screen, but pressing other half). TWRP can't be used in this state and firmware isn't booting normally either.
> What am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



Hey,there!  
I have the same problem.  
When booted into the TWRP, The touch gets messed up.  
Did you happen to solve the issue? If so , How?  

Does anyone else have any idea why this is happening?


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 18, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Update to which version made it worse?

Click to collapse



I have the E3C6... running build V1.01_20180306

I did not do a restore and clean install.

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

*FACTORY RESET QUESTION *

I did this once to this unit by accident.  Since the menus were in Chinese I guess I got lucky.

Could someone capture the process in photos?  Or link me to a YouTube video that shows it?    I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 18, 2018)

*How to Factory Reset every China phone with Chinese Recovery*



The Pool Man said:


> I have the E3C6... running build V1.01_20180306
> 
> I did not do a restore and clean install.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to Factory Reset every China phone with Chinese Recovery
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdc5SnSmx1I

Phone tutorials
Flashing, rooting , installing apps and much more !
https://www.china-devices.com/forum/index.php?forums/phone-tutorials.75/


----------



## boybaihaqy (Mar 19, 2018)

*How about sensitif touchscreen*

i want to play vainglory with this tablet. but i confused for touchscreen tablet ? can you play this tablet with vainglory and explain in this thread?


----------



## sime23 (Mar 19, 2018)

Focus16 said:


> Hey,there!
> I have the same problem.
> When booted into the TWRP, The touch gets messed up.
> Did you happen to solve the issue? If so , How?
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I did not fix it. Still looking for a solution


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 19, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> Tell us later please what they will say

Click to collapse



So lately, teclast answered me through facebook. Their solution is to flash to version 1.03? 

So everyone with an E3C5 can use the 1.0x or the 1.3x versions of their firmware.

For me with 1.35 everything works fine now.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 19, 2018)

*to use a different launcher*

On launchers... I read this on the iRULU GeoKing 3 Max Model:G36

"Also, if you want to use a different launcher use the following program for FORCE the Home App to be what you want. I had the same problem with the phone always reverting back to Launcher3. I installed "Home Manager" by "Carp" and it works great. Whatever you select through Home Manager to be your Default Home App it stays your Default home App."

"I use the MS Launcher and it seems to stick now. If I remember correctly, if your launcher doesn't stick, you can go into settings > apps > cog wheel > home app and then set the default to some strange launcher option there by default (i.e. not launcher3 and not the one you installed, there's something else I don't remember the name of). After clicking on that, and tapping home, it'll prompt you again which to use. Now is the time to choose the one you downloaded. I figure that's the launcher app you need to use to force a custom home launcher. I did this on two devices so it does work as far as I know."


----------



## abaithad (Mar 19, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> On launchers... I read this on the iRULU GeoKing 3 Max Model:G36
> 
> "Also, if you want to use a different launcher use the following program for FORCE the Home App to be what you want. I had the same problem with the phone always reverting back to Launcher3. I installed "Home Manager" by "Carp" and it works great. Whatever you select through Home Manager to be your Default Home App it stays your Default home App."
> 
> "I use the MS Launcher and it seems to stick now. If I remember correctly, if your launcher doesn't stick, you can go into settings > apps > cog wheel > home app and then set the default to some strange launcher option there by default (i.e. not launcher3 and not the one you installed, there's something else I don't remember the name of). After clicking on that, and tapping home, it'll prompt you again which to use. Now is the time to choose the one you downloaded. I figure that's the launcher app you need to use to force a custom home launcher. I did this on two devices so it does work as far as I know."

Click to collapse



There is maybe a simpler solution if you are rooted, by freezing or uninstalling Launcher3, this can be done with a file explorer and root granted.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 19, 2018)

Recieved my Teclast T10 today.  Came fully charged.  First thing is to take the OTA update.  What bothers me is that in the "out of the box" setup (E3C6) it does not find the wifi AC band in my house.  Only the 2.5Ghz band.  Will OTA updates fix this?  Specs say it does 2.5 and 5Ghz wifi and specifically says it does "AC" which is the combo of both frequencies to make a super fast wifi connection.  What gives?

BTW, I set up the finger print reader.  Followed the instructions from the setup program.  So far the finger reader is reading my print 100% of the time.  No problems logging in with finger print.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 19, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Recieved my Teclast T10 today. Came fully charged. First thing is to take the OTA update. What bothers me is that in the "out of the box" setup (E3C6) it does not find the wifi AC band in my house. Only the G band. Will OTA updates fix this? Specs say it does 2.5 and 5Ghz wifi and specifically says it does "AC" which is the combo of both frequencies to make a super fast wifi connection. What gives?
> 
> BTW, I set up the finger print reader. Followed the instructions from the setup program. So far the finger reader is reading my print 100% of the time. No problems logging in with finger print.

Click to collapse



You must adjust the settings of your router signal broadcast in order to fit the 5GHz wifi channel of Teclast T10. Do a search for @italianquadcore instructions on this subject in this thread.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> You must adjust the settings of your router signal broadcast in order to fit the 5GHz wifi channel of Teclast T10. Do a search for @italianquadcore instructions on this subject in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



WTF???  I already get AC reception on every desktop in the house using a mini board that has a WIFI  chip on it.  AC works very well.  Why not with the T10?  Why does it not see AC?  It only finds the G frequency.


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> How to Factory Reset every China phone with Chinese Recovery
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdc5SnSmx1I

Click to collapse



Thanks Yuri!


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> WTF???  I already get AC reception on every desktop in the house using a mini board that has a WIFI  chip on it.  AC works very well.  Why not with the T10?  Why does it not see AC?  It only finds the G frequency.

Click to collapse



5 GHz Wifi has different channel sets in different countries, so maybe your country supports channels that are not allowed in the setting of T10.
Just switch the 5GHz channel in your router and see if T10 finds it now.
Here in Germany it works out of the Box, T10 is connected with 433 Mbit.

As it is very difficult to switch coutry specific settings in T10, you should change router settings.  If you switch channel only, all other clients will reconnect without having  to change their settings.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 20, 2018)

Can you run this new app in Teclast T10?

Just a Line - Draw Anywhere, with AR
Google Creative Lab
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arexperiments.justaline

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey guys,

i got a new message from teclast through facebook. They gave me another link and this time to an 1.05 SZ version on google drive.
http://bit.ly/2prGAHc

I dont know what SZ at the end means or will stand for ?
This version was uploaded on 08 March.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Can you run this new app in Teclast T10?
> 
> Just a Line - Draw Anywhere, with AR
> Google Creative Lab
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't install - it tells me that my device is not compatible with this version.

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




Crazy_Oni said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i got a new message from teclast through facebook. They gave me another link and this time to an 1.05 SZ version on google drive.
> http://bit.ly/2prGAHc
> ...

Click to collapse



1.05 is the latest version of global firmware, it is out now for a few days.
Seems the same as my OTA updated 1.03.
1.05 works fine for me.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 20, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Can't install - it tells me that my device is not compatible with this version.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are there differences between 1.05 and 1.35?

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## Suddenjr (Mar 20, 2018)

My T10 (E3C6) arrived a couple of days ago, OTA 1.05 installed and running. No big issues encountered yet BUT, is it me or is this little thing having trouble with displaying colors and shadows correctly when watching Netflix and other videos? Dark scenes with shadows dont render especially well. If the video contains a human face in a dark environment, the face looks like it´s painted. Tried "miravision" but that doesn´t really help, it just makes the amount of banding a bit smaller. Someone else who noticed the same as i have?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> are there differences between 1.05 and 1.35?
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep ! At least 0.30 in version. 

Did not try both versions as 1.03 and 1.05 both were good for me.
At least better than other user reported here with 1.2x and 1.3x versions.


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 20, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i got a new message from teclast through facebook. They gave me another link and this time to an 1.05 SZ version on google drive.
> http://bit.ly/2prGAHc
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had my T10 for less than a week. I updated to 1.05 through OTA as soon as I received the device. It's worked well up to now and I had over six hours of constant video watching on one charge without a glitch so I was impressed.... Anyone feeling a "but" coming on? 

..... But

On Sunday the devices started to reboot without notice, hang up, produce phantom touches and generally misbehave. I did a factory reset, but that didn't help. Now I've tried to flash this 1.05sz version via OTA but it fails, citing a verify failure. 

Anyone else experiencing similar issues? At worst I'll root the machine and flash back to 1.32 but I'd prefer the most up to date firmware.

Any ideas? ?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 20, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> I've had my T10 for less than a week. I updated to 1.05 through OTA as soon as I received the device. It's worked well up to now and I had over six hours of constant video watching on one charge without a glitch so I was impressed.... Anyone feeling a "but" coming on?
> 
> ..... But
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can use 1.35. it's very stable for me. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 20, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Can't install - it tells me that my device is not compatible with this version.

Click to collapse



Thanks! Do not forget to report your bug finding to the developer of the app, please. It is supposed to work on Android 7.0 devices.


Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 20, 2018)

When I get that message I usually download it to a device which is compatible, then transfer the apk with a file transfer app (I use Share-it) and install it that way. Usually works without issue.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 20, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> I've had my T10 for less than a week. I updated to 1.05 through OTA as soon as I received the device. It's worked well up to now and I had over six hours of constant video watching on one charge without a glitch so I was impressed.... Anyone feeling a "but" coming on?
> 
> ..... But
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there a dormant Chinese malware or Trojan raising its ugly head after a certain time? There are reports of similar events on other brands.
What security apps have you installed?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Is there a dormant Chinese malware or Trojan raising its ugly head after a certain time? There are reports of similar events on other brands.
> What security apps have you installed?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



How interesting! I just installed AVG anti-virus and the problems appear to be solved, so far at least. It was the browser which AVG flagged as a problem. Thanks YuriRM.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Thanks! Do not forget to report your bug finding to the developer of the app, please. It is supposed to work on Android 7.0 devices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Perhaps it is because the T10 Firmware is not Google Certified, there are some specific apps that require this.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 20, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> 5 GHz Wifi has different channel sets in different countries, so maybe your country supports channels that are not allowed in the setting of T10.
> Just switch the 5GHz channel in your router and see if T10 finds it now.
> Here in Germany it works out of the Box, T10 is connected with 433 Mbit.
> 
> As it is very difficult to switch coutry specific settings in T10, you should change router settings.  If you switch channel only, all other clients will reconnect without having  to change their settings.

Click to collapse



First, I made a mistake, T10 is connecting on 2.5Ghz frequency, not 5.   The OTA update keeps failing after about 1.4MB out of 29MB is downloaded.  Guessing this is related to it not seeing the AC wifi. 

How can I tell what channel(s) the T10 is looking at for WiFi?
Thanks!
Mark.

Update:  Changed channel of 5G to channel 6 and now T10 sees it and connects fine.   But the 2.5Ghz SSID is now gone on the T10.  Wow.  Dont get that.  Its still on the same channel as before.  The OTA download failed again for the 5th time, even when using 5G.  Get to 0.29Mb of 29.96Mb on the download when it fails.  Message is "Download Failed! Please check your network!"  The network is fine.  Downloaded the zip file direct from Teclast website onto the T10, but T10 won't open it.  This is getting frustrating.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> First, I made a mistake, T10 is connecting on 2.5Ghz frequency, not 5.   The OTA update keeps failing after about 1.4MB out of 29MB is downloaded.  Guessing this is related to it not seeing the AC wifi.
> 
> How can I tell what channel(s) the T10 is looking at for WiFi?
> Thanks!
> Mark.

Click to collapse



My Fritz!Box is using channel 36 on 5Ghz and channel 6 on 2,4 Ghz (automatic)
To change T10 settings is difficult as it would need root and editing driver settings directly in Android.
As Android is a kind of Linux it should be very similar but I would prefer to change router Wifi.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 20, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> First, I made a mistake, T10 is connecting on 2.5Ghz frequency, not 5. The OTA update keeps failing after about 1.4MB out of 29MB is downloaded. Guessing this is related to it not seeing the AC wifi.
> 
> How can I tell what channel(s) the T10 is looking at for WiFi?
> Thanks!
> Mark.

Click to collapse



Wifi Analyzer (open source) by VREM
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vrem.wifianalyzer

Wifi Analyser by Keuwlsoft
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keuwl.wifi

Wifi Network Analyzer by ZOLTAN PALLAGI
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pzolee.wifiinfo

Wifi ANALYZER by farproc
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer

I love these four apps... they cannot get adverts on line because they are blocked by a VPN firewall on my Toshiba Excite Pro tablet. I use the NoRoot Firewall by Grey Shirts


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 20, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Have you not tested your brand new ROMOSS AC18D charger yet?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



The ROMOSS charger seems to be working well.  Ran the T10 down to 52% battery charge, then connected to the ROMOSS using the USB cable that came with the T10. The cable is short, so that is a big plus when charging.  Long cables tend to have voltage drops due to their resistance.  Short is good.   After about 20 seconds or so the tester reports 9.20 volts and 1.58 amps.  Not a bad reading.  The battery is still charging, but it went from 52% to 70% in about 1/2 hour.   It is still charging at 9.20 v, 1.58 amps continuous with no fluctuations in the volts or amps.  It is charging rock steady.  Other chargers I have such as Amazon basics 2 amp charger fluctuates when charging my Samsung S5 phone and never reads more than 5.2 volts and 1.38 amps.   The best basic 5v charger I found is one sold under the name of Fonus on Amazon.  It had  the highest amperage output at a little over 5 volts than any other 5 v charger.  The same black barrel shaped charger is sold under different brands, I have one labeled Fonus, the other two I have are no name.  The distinctive shape, and the top lights up red when its charging, and high amperage makes it my favorite 5 v charger.  
The ROMOSS specs on Amazon are: (bold by me)

    POWERBOOST CHARGER: 18W QC 3.0 wall charger ensures the fastest charging speed for all QC 3.0 and *MTK PEP 2.0 compatible devices*, also charges non-Quick Charge devices at their normal speed.
    QUALCOMM QUICK CHARGE 3.0: Take your device from 0% to 80% in just 35 minutes, 4 times faster than conventional wall charger. Backward compatible with QC 1.0 and 2.0 Technology.
    SMART CHARGING TECHNOLOGY: Automatically adjust the charging current according to your device and its remaining capacity to obtain the fastest and safest charge for your device.
    PERFECT TRAVEL COMPANION: Compact design (2 x 1.73 x 0.96 in) and universal compatibility (AC 100-240V), ideal for traveling and daily companion.
    CERTIFIED SAFE: Short circuit, over-heating, over-current, and over-charging protection system, keeping you and your devices safe anytime. WHAT YOU GET: ROMOSS QC 3.0 USB wall charger, user manual, 12 months warranty and friendly 24 hours customer service.

This is the ROMOSS that is charging the T10, $9.99 USD on Amazon.  That is dirt cheap:







This is the Fonus 5v charger:


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 20, 2018)

*Widevine security level  L1 - Netflix and Amazon videos*



Suddenjr said:


> My T10 (E3C6) arrived a couple of days ago, OTA 1.05 installed and running. No big issues encountered yet BUT, is it me or is this little thing having trouble with displaying colors and shadows correctly when watching Netflix and other videos? Dark scenes with shadows dont render especially well. If the video contains a human face in a dark environment, the face looks like it´s painted. Tried "miravision" but that doesn´t really help, it just makes the amount of banding a bit smaller. Someone else who noticed the same as i have?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, the Widevine security level on Teclast T10 is only L3. The DRM requirement for High Resolution videos is level L1. 

Some Flagship Android Phones Don’t Support Netflix/Amazon Prime Video in HD
https://www.xda-developers.com/android-netflix-hd-amazon-prime-video-hd-drm/

What can you do? 
1 - Make a public request for Widevine security level  L1 on Teclast's Official Facebook page
2 - Install the SnapTube app to download high resolution videos
https://www.snaptubeapp.com
3 - Go wild.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 20, 2018)

What does everyone download off the app store for Netflix?

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

I searched the forum for OTA problems but didn't find anthing like my issues.  The OTA keeps failing at 0.49Mb or 0.29Mb downloaded.  And when I download the zip file direct from Teclast, the T10 can't open the zip file.  So I try to download Winzip or RAR from Google store, but neither will install, the download fails.  Over and over.  What gives?  What should I do?  Thinking of sending this one back.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 21, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> What does everyone download off the app store for Netflix?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------
> 
> I searched the forum for OTA problems but didn't find anthing like my issues. The OTA keeps failing at 0.49Mb or 0.29Mb downloaded. And when I download the zip file direct from Teclast, the T10 can't open the zip file. So I try to download Winzip or RAR from Google store, but neither will install, the download fails. Over and over. What gives? What should I do? Thinking of sending this one back.

Click to collapse



Try to get the Teclast files from the Lizzi555 repository



Lizzi555 said:


> If you need different updates, I stored everything I found on my FTP:
> ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/Android/TeclastT10/
> If asked for user/password ... both: anonymous

Click to collapse



This is a life saver for everyone!

Your troubles are all too common. You live in an ancient Nation. The infrastructure of your country dates back to the heydays of Wells Fargo in the Wild West. Your mustangs can travel at 55mph maximum... your router too. It's hopeless! The communications in modern China travel at the speed of light.
Hopefully, I have enlightened you. 

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 21, 2018)

Is there an app that is similar to Windows 10 Task Manager?  I really miss having that view of the device.   Any other tool type apps that can be recommended are very appreciated.

What is with this OTA update?  It's soooooooo  slow.  Finally got up to 26.880 of 29.968Mb and it stopped cold dead.  Hope it does not fail for the 20+ time today.  Anyone else have this problem?




YuriRM said:


> Try to get the Teclast files from the Lizzi555 repository
> 
> 
> This is a life saver for everyone!
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL!  Great analogy!  But I have to say I pay for 100Mbps down and 35 up.  Works well.  You get what you pay for here in the USA.  And like cell phones, we are over charged compared to Europe.  And I don't drive a Mustang.  I drive a 1998 red Pontiac Firebird V8 gas guzzling 300+ HP machine that does over 130MPH (210KMH) but I got scared and let off the gas.  LOL!  BTW, when I was in Hong Kong two weeks ago, the public wifi was horrible, and the cell connections were not much better.  The hotel internet was so so.   Although the food was cheap and outstanding.  I avoided McDonalds at all cost.  LOL!  The "off the beaten path" restaurants my girlfriend took me to were the best Chinese food I ever had.  Hong Kong was fun.  I will bring her to USA although its is a bit of a huge paper fight.  She is Filipino.  Wish me luck!



YuriRM said:


> Try to get the Teclast files from the Lizzi555 repository
> 
> 
> This is a life saver for everyone!
> ...

Click to collapse



That is no help.  The T10 I have will not open zip files.


MOD Edit:- Post Removed


----------



## tenoce (Mar 21, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Unfortunately, the Widevine security level on Teclast T10 is only L3. The DRM requirement for High Resolution videos is level L1.
> 
> Some Flagship Android Phones Don’t Support Netflix/Amazon Prime Video in HD
> https://www.xda-developers.com/android-netflix-hd-amazon-prime-video-hd-drm/
> ...

Click to collapse



4. Use Terrarium TV as an alternative to Netflix.


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey Everyone....

Just want to drop in a quick note that the conversation in here should be civil no matter and if there is something you don't like please do voice it out to the right forum/group in a polite manner.

On a separate note if you are on web and you use multi quote then it stacks up your response. or else you can hit on reply on each post and do that one by one to avoid stacking up.

Cheers


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 21, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Wifi Analyzer (open source) by VREM
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vrem.wifianalyzer
> 
> Wifi Analyser by Keuwlsoft
> ...

Click to collapse



F..I.....N.......A.............L................L....................Y the ****ing stupid auto update kicked in high gear and downloaded the OTA fine.   My guess is that Tclast has a few or even one server to handle these updates.  So far the update works fine.   Still can not download Netflix (from their own website because they say there is no support for this device), simple games like Solitare fail from the Play Store.  Grrrrrr......


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 21, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Is there a dormant Chinese malware or Trojan raising its ugly head after a certain time? There are reports of similar events on other brands.
> What security apps have you installed?
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse





Mark4242 said:


> F..I.....N.......A.............L................L....................Y the ****ing stupid auto update kicked in high gear and downloaded the OTA fine.   My guess is that Tclast has a few or even one server to handle these updates.  So far the update works fine.   Still can not download Netflix (from their own website because they say there is no support for this device), simple games like Solitare fail from the Play Store.  Grrrrrr......

Click to collapse



What's the version number/date on this update? ?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 21, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> F..I.....N.......A.............L................L....................Y the ****ing stupid auto update kicked in high gear and downloaded the OTA fine.   My guess is that Tclast has a few or even one server to handle these updates.  So far the update works fine.   Still can not download Netflix (from their own website because they say there is no support for this device), simple games like Solitare fail from the Play Store.  Grrrrrr......

Click to collapse



Download the apks from apkmirror.com and everything works fine. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Aggiornamento OTA FAILED*

I also have problems updating despite being connected to WIFI not download. What to do?
My build number is    v1.00_20171220.


----------



## bkbert (Mar 21, 2018)

*OTA Update failed*



piri1312 said:


> I also have problems updating despite being connected to WIFI not download. What to do?

Click to collapse



I downloaded the update via PC and then transfered it to T10. Finally I made a local update with the OTA app.
The 1.35 is the first which is stable for my device E3C5 all other I used global or chinese had Problems.  Main problem was, that after about 1 h, some services were simply stopped, causing me to restart the device. Still remains a problem with the wifi when the system awakes, but not every time. 
My impression from this forum and my experience is, that the device is still in development and the product quality is varying. I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 21, 2018)

bkbert said:


> I downloaded the update via PC and then transfered it to T10. Finally I made a local update with the OTA app.
> The 1.35 is the first which is stable for my device E3C5 all other I used global or chinese had Problems.  Main problem was, that after about 1 h, some services were simply stopped, causing me to restart the device. Still remains a problem with the wifi when the system awakes, but not every time.
> My impression from this forum and my experience is, that the device is still in development and the product quality is varying. I wouldn't buy it again.

Click to collapse



Where did you download the 1.35 update?


----------



## bkbert (Mar 21, 2018)

*Download 1.35*



piri1312 said:


> Where did you download the 1.35 update?

Click to collapse



Look at the first page of this Forum.


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 21, 2018)

bkbert said:


> Look at the first page of this Forum.

Click to collapse



Is my Teclast ID E3C6 compatible with 1.35?


----------



## bkbert (Mar 21, 2018)

*E3C6 compatible with 1.35*



piri1312 said:


> Is my Teclast ID E3C6 compatible with 1.35?

Click to collapse



I doubt, because Telast has on its page seperate updates for the E3C6.


----------



## aalwani (Mar 21, 2018)

Tyanders1987 said:


> Yeah, tons of problems.  But I think they manifest due to hardware issues.  After letting them know I keep having "Google Play Services keeps stopping" (among other issues), they said Google Play Store is not supported and the replacement would come without it.  Psh.  How stupid!  For one, its a PRE-INSTALLED app directly from Teclast's full firmware.  Second, it's in their [GeekBuying] description as supported, and every other place that has a description of this tablet. If they start to cry about me wanting a return, then it's to the PayPal authorities I go!

Click to collapse



Hi, I am having the same issues as you. Also bought from geekbuying. Were you able to resolve the issue? Thanks.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Tablet case.*

The case came today.  Its the one that has a clear plastic back, and vinyl cover for the screen.  It works well.  The finger print reader works great.  No problems there, it reads my finger 100% of the time.  The case folds up so the tablet stands at about 30 degrees off of vertical.  It does not fall back when I push the screen to work aps.  The clear back plastic is slightly "rubberish" meaning it is not brittle and bends easily.  The front vinyl cover is pretty low grade.  Its just vinyl.  And not made to look upscale.  Just plain grey vinyl.  The magnet in the cover works well.  Turns off the display when closed, and when the cover is flipped around back, the magnet does not interfere with the screen at all.  No magnet issues.  Ordered this one from Gearbest.  Cheap, about $6 USD from them. Took 15 days to deliver to east coast of USA from China.  Came via FedEx.  BTW, the pic of the back is not accurate.  There is a hole for the finger print reader. and it is very clear, not frosted looking.  I can read the model number through the plastic. 

I chose this style over the entirely vinyl case because it is slimmer.  I have the other style case on a Samsung 10" tablet and I do not like it.  Thick, fat, clunky looking.  Probably does a better job of protecting the tablet if its dropped, but I really don't like those totally vinyl cases.  This case is thin, light, and much better from a use point of view because it does not cover any of the screen at all.   But it does look and feel like a $6 case, LOL. 











This is the style case I DONT LIKE!!!!  Problem is that sliding finger to edge of screen is stopped by the fat vinyl case.  So its hard to move icons from one screen to another.  Plus it just is too thick.  Maybe it work for you.  Also trying to pull down the menu from the top does not work because the thick case will not let a finger to register at the edge of the screen.  Better protection, worse performance than the above case.


----------



## Tyanders1987 (Mar 21, 2018)

*No resolution*



aalwani said:


> Hi, I am having the same issues as you. Also bought from geekbuying. Were you able to resolve the issue? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Nothing Teclast provided me helped..  I had to send it back.

But here is where you should pay attention, as to not get "Shanghai'd" like im about to be..

When you inevitably send it back for a refund, make sure you get a carrier service with DELIVERY tracking.  I used USPS, and after customs they dont give a hoot where it is.  I tried to get paypal involved but since I couldn't provde the device was actually delivered  my case with paypal was dismissed, and GeekBuying has been a task to get a hold of.  After I told them I had shipped it, they basically dropped communication.  HOWEVER, just the other day the lady got back to me and stated they did receive the tablet and they are inspecting it.  So fingers crossed.  Otherwise im out $200 + 50 shipping.


----------



## aalwani (Mar 21, 2018)

Tyanders1987 said:


> Nothing Teclast provided me helped..  I had to send it back.
> 
> But here is where you should pay attention, as to not get "Shanghai'd" like im about to be..
> 
> When you inevitably send it back for a refund, make sure you get a carrier service with DELIVERY tracking.  I used USPS, and after customs they dont give a hoot where it is.  I tried to get paypal involved but since I couldn't provde the device was actually delivered  my case with paypal was dismissed, and GeekBuying has been a task to get a hold of.  After I told them I had shipped it, they basically dropped communication.  HOWEVER, just the other day the lady got back to me and stated they did receive the tablet and they are inspecting it.  So fingers crossed.  Otherwise im out $200 + 50 shipping.

Click to collapse



Oh man. Well I bought it from Italy warehouse and I live in Greece. It should be easier for me. However now I'm interested in full refund. The force closes on everything is driving me crazy. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 21, 2018)

aalwani said:


> Oh man. Well I bought it from Italy warehouse and I live in Greece. It should be easier for me. However now I'm interested in full refund. The force closes on everything is driving me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you tried installing AVG antivirus? That speed all the force closes, reboots etc. that I was having.


----------



## aalwani (Mar 21, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> Have you tried installing AVG antivirus? That speed all the force closes, reboots etc. that I was having.

Click to collapse



How would the avg stop the crashes. Also sometimes if you open chrome, it just freezes. Anyway I will try, thanks.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 21, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> How interesting! I just installed AVG anti-virus and the problems appear to be solved, so far at least. It was the browser which AVG flagged as a problem. Thanks YuriRM.

Click to collapse





aalwani said:


> How would the avg stop the crashes. Also sometimes if you open chrome, it just freezes. Anyway I will try, thanks.
> 
> If it's any consolation, I didn't think it would work either. My T10 was rebooting every few minutes and freezing in between reboots. YuriRM suggested out could be a Chinese Trojan shipped with one of the updates (1.05 in my case). I used AVG which flagged usb debugging and unknown sources, understandably, but also the browser was flagged as being unsafe, I fixed that with AVG and all force close/reboot issues have disappeared completely. ?

Click to collapse


----------



## aalwani (Mar 21, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> aalwani said:
> 
> 
> > How would the avg stop the crashes. Also sometimes if you open chrome, it just freezes. Anyway I will try, thanks.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## The Pool Man (Mar 21, 2018)

So I basically lost may patience with this unit.  I waited for the OTA update to fix the black screen of death issue and it didn't.  I counted 3 small issues that were annoying and 3 big ones that are VERY annoying.  Now there's a hardware issue that makes me shake my head.   

I already have a screen burn-in issue somehow.  It's very hard to photograph,  The red arrows point out a line.  Outside of the line is a dimmer 'bezel' if you will.  Inside everything is slightly brighter.  http://oi68.tinypic.com/2q3n8sm.jpg

I'm seeking a return from Gearbest.  I know this is inexpensive Chinese stuff but I've had several other items way more reliable than this.  The Lenovo P8 is a nightmare when updating apps -- but everything else 'just works'.  This device is too many headaches.   I want a kitchen TV... not a hobby.


----------



## aalwani (Mar 21, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> If it's any consolation, I didn't think it would work either. My T10 was rebooting every few minutes and freezing in between reboots. YuriRM suggested out could be a Chinese Trojan shipped with one of the updates (1.05 in my case). I used AVG which flagged usb debugging and unknown sources, understandably, but also the browser was flagged as being unsafe, I fixed that with AVG and all force close/reboot issues have disappeared completely. [emoji108]

Click to collapse



Well unfortunately it didn't work. I thought it did at first, then play store started crashing. Then chrome and lots of times pages inside chrome gives snap something went wrong.

Even settings crashed, and avg itself at some point. I contacted geekbuying. Let's see if they will do anything. I'm thinking just get my money back and buy another one.

Just for info I'm on e3c6 and I flashed the latest Rom on website. Previous Rom was doing same.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 21, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Download the apks from apkmirror.com and everything works fine.
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did that.  T10 will not open zip files.  That is a fail.  Can not download and install Winzip or any other unzip program.  Download fails on google play.  Also, netflix does not work using Firefox browser, and Firefox will not download.  It fails.  Grrrrrrrrr.  So I can not install a unzip program, and I can not install Netflix.  Netflix just does not work.  Have been searching this thread for info, but so far nothing.  Suggestions????

---------- Post added 22nd March 2018 at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was 21st March 2018 at 11:51 PM ----------

How come the T10 will not install netflix?  I go to website, do install and it fails.  I go to play store do install and it fails.  Why is this a problem?  I want netflix on this device.  If netflix does not work I will send this back as defective.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 21, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Did that. T10 will not open zip files. That is a fail. Can not download and install Winzip or any other unzip program. Download fails on google play. Also, netflix does not work using Firefox browser, and Firefox will not download. It fails. Grrrrrrrrr. So I can not install a unzip program, and I can not install Netflix. Netflix just does not work. Have been searching this thread for info, but so far nothing. Suggestions????
> 
> ---------- Post added 22nd March 2018 at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was 21st March 2018 at 11:51 PM ----------
> 
> How come the T10 will not install netflix? I go to website, do install and it fails. I go to play store do install and it fails. Why is this a problem? I want netflix on this device. If netflix does not work I will send this back as defective.

Click to collapse



There is a suggestion to use Terrarium TV instead of Netflix app.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Henk50 (Mar 22, 2018)

aalwani said:


> Even settings crashed, and avg itself at some point. I contacted geekbuying. Let's see if they will do anything. I'm thinking just get my money back and buy another one.
> 
> Just for info I'm on e3c6 and I flashed the latest Rom on website. Previous Rom was doing same.

Click to collapse



Wondering you have soo much trouble. I have the e3c6 for one month now, but it's working with only few issues with playing video stream in app and video-play in chrome. Both are solved in the latest 1.01_20180307.  Flashed this ROM with OTA a few days ago. I am very happy with this tablet. Maybe I'am doing only basic things


----------



## aalwani (Mar 22, 2018)

Henk50 said:


> Wondering you have soo much trouble. I have the e3c6 for one month now, but it's working with only few issues with playing video stream in app and video-play in chrome. Both are solved in the latest 1.01_20180307.  Flashed this ROM with OTA a few days ago. I am very happy with this tablet. Maybe I'am doing only basic things

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input. Not sure what is happening. I tried flashing multiple times. Same result.

Does anyone know if i can flash the e3c5 Rom on the e3c6 tablet? Will it work?


----------



## Rubens1975 (Mar 22, 2018)

If GPD XD plus have the same MTK8176 SoC why it can use Vulkan API and Teclast don't. 
In configuration PPSSPP emulator for GPD XD+ un YouTube this option is enabled.
Somebody knows when we will can activate Vulkan in our Teclast T10 tablets?


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 22, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> What's the version number/date on this update?

Click to collapse



Settings shows version 1.01_20180306
Auto update does not find anything newer and for the E3C6 model, that is the latest download on Teclast website.

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




YuriRM said:


> There is a suggestion to use Terrarium TV instead of Netflix app.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Terrarium TV is not a substitute for Netflix.  Like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Lollauser (Mar 22, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> The case came today.  Its the one that has a clear plastic back, and vinyl cover for the screen.  It works well.  The finger print reader works great.  No problems there, it reads my finger 100% of the time.  The case folds up so the tablet stands at about 30 degrees off of vertical.  It does not fall back when I push the screen to work aps.  The clear back plastic is slightly "rubberish" meaning it is not brittle and bends easily.  The front vinyl cover is pretty low grade.  Its just vinyl.  And not made to look upscale.  Just plain grey vinyl.  The magnet in the cover works well.  Turns off the display when closed, and when the cover is flipped around back, the magnet does not interfere with the screen at all.  No magnet issues.  Ordered this one from Gearbest.  Cheap, about $6 USD from them. Took 15 days to deliver to east coast of USA from China.  Came via FedEx.  BTW, the pic of the back is not accurate.  There is a hole for the finger print reader. and it is very clear, not frosted looking.  I can read the model number through the plastic.
> 
> I chose this style over the entirely vinyl case because it is slimmer.  I have the other style case on a Samsung 10" tablet and I do not like it.  Thick, fat, clunky looking.  Probably does a better job of protecting the tablet if its dropped, but I really don't like those totally vinyl cases.  This case is thin, light, and much better from a use point of view because it does not cover any of the screen at all.   But it does look and feel like a $6 case, LOL.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I totally quote your post about cases
On my former tablet (Cube Talk) i had the first type, cheap look but very practical, only problem has been with its bad plastic material, which started to harden and then fall apart, after some months. But when you buy such cheap articles on aliexpress or similar, you cannot really know the quality of what you're buying.
Now with T10 i had second type, very nice looking and good materials (well..at least for a 7€ fake-leather fold case  ), but very annoyng when i need to tap on edges of screen...

However, i'm sorry to read about so many problems with owners of this tablet, cause i am quiet happy with it, using it with games (not very heavy ones), reading, watching some movie.
I think the quality control over production is weak, so several units go out with issues....


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 22, 2018)

*The best antivirus software for Android*



aalwani said:


> Well unfortunately it didn't work. I thought it did at first, then play store started crashing. Then chrome and lots of times pages inside chrome gives snap something went wrong.
> 
> Even settings crashed, and avg itself at some point. I contacted geekbuying. Let's see if they will do anything. I'm thinking just get my money back and buy another one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My advice is to try several security apps before returning the unit to the seller. Is there a spy on the payroll of a competitor company, one of those big name brands, introducing malicious code on Teclast devices? This is the easiest sabotage method to discredit a young chinese company. Industrial espionage is everywhere nowadays.

AV Test - The independent IT-Security Institute (in Germany) gives score rankings to security software.

The best antivirus software for Android... (January 2018 review)
https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/mobile-devices/

Dr. Web (Russian developer) is a specialist in chinese malware. Their android app was tested in the March 2017 review. Try it too!

If your antivirus test result is negative then replace your launcher and browser.

F-Droid and Yalp Store are good, safe alternatives to Google Play.
https://f-droid.org


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 22, 2018)

piri1312 said:


> I also have problems updating despite being connected to WIFI not download. What to do?
> My build number is    v1.00_20171220.

Click to collapse



I managed to upgrade via OTA for T10 E3C6 finally, now what to do?
Can you help me?
Thank you


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 22, 2018)

aalwani said:


> Thanks for the input. Not sure what is happening. I tried flashing multiple times. Same result.
> 
> Does anyone know if i can flash the e3c5 Rom on the e3c6 tablet? Will it work?

Click to collapse



Don't try it. you will brick your tablet. Use only firmwares specified for your device. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## aalwani (Mar 22, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> My advice is to try several security apps before returning the unit to the seller. Is there a spy on the payroll of a competitor company, one of those big name brands, introducing malicious code on Teclast devices? This is the easiest sabotage method to discredit a young chinese company. Industrial espionage is everywhere nowadays.
> 
> AV Test - The independent IT-Security Institute (in Germany) gives score rankings to security software.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I have tried this. Not so much luck. No thread were found. I tried AV test, Dr. Web and avast. Dr. Web found a vulnerability in Bluetooth but it is always off anyway. Other than that nothing.

Most crashes are happening in Google Play services and google play store. But the most annoying are the chrome freezes. Like a page might freeze and you cannot navigate anymore or the whole thing crashes.

I will keep on bothering geekbuying, and in the meantime will wait for any new official rom. I also sent a message to teclast on facebook, let's see how that goes.

Thanks.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 22, 2018)

*F-droid and Yalp Store - alternatives to Google Play*



aalwani said:


> Well I have tried this. Not so much luck. No thread were found. I tried AV test, Dr. Web and avast. Dr. Web found a vulnerability in Bluetooth but it is always off anyway. Other than that nothing.
> 
> Most crashes are happening in Google Play services and google play store. But the most annoying are the chrome freezes. Like a page might freeze and you cannot navigate anymore or the whole thing crashes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F-Droid and Yalp Store are good, safe alternatives to Google Play.
Have you tried them?
https://f-droid.org


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 22, 2018)

Suddenjr said:


> My T10 (E3C6) arrived a couple of days ago, OTA 1.05 installed and running. No big issues encountered yet BUT, is it me or is this little thing having trouble with displaying colors and shadows correctly when watching Netflix and other videos? Dark scenes with shadows dont render especially well. If the video contains a human face in a dark environment, the face looks like it´s painted. Tried "miravision" but that doesn´t really help, it just makes the amount of banding a bit smaller. Someone else who noticed the same as i have?

Click to collapse



How do you watch Netflix?  I have the E3C6 with 1.01 ota update but Netflix always gives error code F7701-1003.  I have tried on Chrome and Firefox but neither will play.  Netflix wants to install their player from Google store, but the app is not compatible with the T10.  So I request the Desktop site to play the videos and get the F7701-1003 error.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 22, 2018)

*E3C6 - new TOS V2.02_20180320 (release date: 2018.03.22)*



Mark4242 said:


> How do you watch Netflix? I have the E3C6 with 1.01 ota update but Netflix always gives error code F7701-1003. I have tried on Chrome and Firefox but neither will play. Netflix wants to install their player from Google store, but the app is not compatible with the T10. So I request the Desktop site to play the videos and get the F7701-1003 error.

Click to collapse



Why don't you update to 1.05 OTA?

New E3C6 firmware is available!
http://www.teclast.com/tools/pad/pad.php?t=p

T10 (E3C6) _Taiwan TOS Firmware Download
TOS V2.02_20180320
2018-03-22
Release Notes:
1. Optimize the burning of WLAN MAC address and Bluetooth address;

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## aalwani (Mar 22, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> F-Droid and Yalp Store are good, safe alternatives to Google Play.
> Have you tried them?
> https://f-droid.org

Click to collapse



I don't want to look for an alternative. This tablet is supposed to be a gift to a person who knows nothing about modding  :S

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 22, 2018)

*E3C6 - new TOS V2.02_20180320 (release date: 2018-03-22)*



aalwani said:


> I don't want to look for an alternative. This tablet is supposed to be a gift to a person who knows nothing about modding  :S

Click to collapse



That is the reason why I have not bought it for my father.



aalwani said:


> Just for info I'm on e3c6 and I flashed the latest Rom on website. Previous Rom was doing same.

Click to collapse



New E3C6 firmware is available!
http://www.teclast.com/tools/pad/pad.php?t=p

T10 (E3C6) _Taiwan TOS Firmware Download
TOS V2.02_20180320
2018-03-22
Release Notes:
1. Optimize the burning of WLAN MAC address and Bluetooth address;


----------



## aalwani (Mar 22, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> That is the reason why I have not bought it for my father.
> 
> 
> New E3C6 firmware is available!
> ...

Click to collapse



This is TOS. Doesn't TOS suck and ruin your warranty?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

By the way, my tablet has a SanDisk DF4064.


----------



## abaithad (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi guys
In order to make it clear, the gapps issues (error in google service play, play store, impossible to change launcher...) These are related to TOS ,which is not stable for any use but for someone who can do some mods manually. There is no simple fix for that, antivirus will not recover some files that are just not present in the tablet...
Solution is to flash a non TOS firmware, stock android 7.0. if you have done the OTA update, then download any firmware wihout TOS, a factory reset should also render the device at it's original state. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 22, 2018)

*SanDisk DF4064 versus Hynix HCG8e flash storage*



aalwani said:


> This is TOS. Doesn't TOS suck and ruin your warranty?
> By the way, my tablet has a SanDisk DF4064.

Click to collapse



Device Info HW database:
Two E3C6 devices have SanDisk DF4064 flash storage.
Five E3C5 devices have SanDisk DF4064 flash storage.
Four E3C5 devices have Hynix HCG8e flash storage.

Are devices with SanDisk DF4064 flash storage more prone to malfunctioning?

Are devices with Hynix HCG8e flash storage trouble free?

Report to us your findings, please! 

Register your devices on the Device Info HW database.

P.S. - Make sure to read this post by @italianquadcore and perform the RAM and Flash storage tests, if feasible. Many people have problems identical to @Tyanders1987.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74921029&postcount=14


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 22, 2018)

aalwani said:


> Oh man. Well I bought it from Italy warehouse and I live in Greece. It should be easier for me. However now I'm interested in full refund. The force closes on everything is driving me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





aalwani said:


> Well I have tried this. Not so much luck. No thread were found. I tried AV test, Dr. Web and avast. Dr. Web found a vulnerability in Bluetooth but it is always off anyway. Other than that nothing.
> 
> Most crashes are happening in Google Play services and google play store. But the most annoying are the chrome freezes. Like a page might freeze and you cannot navigate anymore or the whole thing crashes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume you've reset all app preferences? Settings/apps swipe to all, then in the top right menu reset app preferences.


----------



## aalwani (Mar 22, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> I assume you've reset all app preferences? Settings/apps swipe to all, then in the top right menu reset app preferences.

Click to collapse



No i haven't. Just did it now. Let's see if it makes any difference.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suddenjr (Mar 22, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> How do you watch Netflix? I have the E3C6 with 1.01 ota update but Netflix always gives error code F7701-1003. I have tried on Chrome and Firefox but neither will play. Netflix wants to install their player from Google store, but the app is not compatible with the T10. So I request the Desktop site to play the videos and get the F7701-1003 error.

Click to collapse



Try downloading the app from netflix homepage, just google "netflix app android" and you'll find the right one! There is also a newer OTA for e3c6, 1.05.


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 22, 2018)

Any tips on using closer on t10, version, where to find experience
I never used it before...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenoce (Mar 23, 2018)

> Terrarium TV is not a substitute for Netflix.  Like comparing apples and oranges.

Click to collapse



I'm using Terrarium TV, and it substitutes perfectly Netflix. It's offering is much bigger than Netflix. Not to mention that subtitle-wise it's much better too.


----------



## aalwani (Mar 23, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> I assume you've reset all app preferences? Settings/apps swipe to all, then in the top right menu reset app preferences.

Click to collapse



It didn't make any difference.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------




Suddenjr said:


> Try downloading the app from netflix homepage, just google "netflix app android" and you'll find the right one! There is also a newer OTA for e3c6, 1.05.

Click to collapse



There isn't any ota update. Latest is 1.01. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 23, 2018)

aalwani said:


> It didn't make any difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To avoid misunderstandings and confusion about official OTA:

E3C6_G : v1.01 from 2018-03-07
E3C6 : v2.02 from 2018-03-20
E3C5_G : v1.05 from 2018-03-06
E3C5 : v1.35 from 2018-02-24 or v2.01 from 2018-02-27
These are latest OTA versions from official site.


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 23, 2018)

TECLAST T10 ,How to restore factory data?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 23, 2018)

piri1312 said:


> TECLAST T10 ,How to restore factory data?

Click to collapse



Settings -> Backup and Reset -> Factory data reset -> confirm


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 23, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Settings -> Backup and Reset -> Factory data reset -> confirm

Click to collapse



done, thanks


----------



## aalwani (Mar 23, 2018)

can someone please try the antutu HTML 5 test on the T10. I never was able to finish it with chrome, chrome beta or Firefox. It crashes the browser.


----------



## Micco85 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello, just owned 2 weeks this tablet, i have also touchscreen issues, ghost touches and jittering was on one or two days, then they have been gone. I found that screen is a little loose on top left corner just between aluminum backplate and white plastic(surrounding glass). I dont know are these related problems. Anyone else noticed same or is this bad monday version? Buyed from geekbuying. Should i ask for replacement?
Thank you.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 23, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Why don't you update to 1.05 OTA?
> 
> New E3C6 firmware is available!
> http://www.teclast.com/tools/pad/pad.php?t=p
> ...

Click to collapse



OTA won't find v1.05 for E3C6 Will try downloading myself.
Update:
None of these zip files except v 1.01 will run on the E3C6 I have.  1.01 was taken OTA.
E3C6_G : v1.01 from 2018-03-07  (this was installed by OTA) 
E3C6 : v2.02 from 2018-03-20    fails manual install.
E3C5_G : v1.05 from 2018-03-06   Fails manual install.
E3C5 : v1.35 from 2018-02-24 or v2.01 from 2018-02-27   fails manual install.
The fail message is "Verifying failed, please check your package".  Doesn't matter if I  point to the .rar file, or unzip it to a folder and point to that.  I just can't get that program with Chinese lettering to run. 
Any suggestions on how to upgrade?


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 23, 2018)

Micco85 said:


> Hello, just owned 2 weeks this tablet, i have also touchscreen issues, ghost touches and jittering was on one or two days, then they have been gone. I found that screen is a little loose on top left corner just between aluminum backplate and white plastic(surrounding glass). I dont know are these related problems. Anyone else noticed same or is this bad monday version? Buyed from geekbuying. Should i ask for replacement?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Tell us your version E3C5 or E3C6. Also the flash storage device brand and model.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Micco85 (Mar 23, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Tell us your version E3C5 or E3C6. Also the flash storage device brand and model.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



E3C6 and see picture about hw info.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 23, 2018)

*SanDisk DF4064 - the culprit of Teclast T10 malfunctioning?*



Micco85 said:


> E3C6 and see picture about hw info.
> 
> View attachment 4455695

Click to collapse



It may be a coincidence but is the SanDisk DF4064 the culprit of Teclast T10 malfunctioning?

Read this:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75982504&postcount=726

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




Henk50 said:


> Wondering you have soo much trouble. I have the e3c6 for one month now, but it's working with only few issues with playing video stream in app and video-play in chrome. Both are solved in the latest 1.01_20180307.  Flashed this ROM with OTA a few days ago. I am very happy with this tablet. Maybe I'am doing only basic things

Click to collapse



Tell us the brand and model of your Flash Storage, please!
SanDisk DF4064 or Hynix HCG8e


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 23, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Tell us your version E3C5 or E3C6. Also the flash storage device brand and model.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I have the E3C6 model and Sandisk DF4064.  I can't play netflix, but Prime video works.  Go figure.

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




YuriRM said:


> F-Droid and Yalp Store are good, safe alternatives to Google Play.
> Have you tried them?
> https://f-droid.org

Click to collapse



F-Droid apk will not install on my E3C6 V1.01


----------



## Henk50 (Mar 23, 2018)

I have the E3C6 model and Sandisk DF4064.  Don't use netfix. I use a local-television app to play the current broadcast stream. It was not possible in 1.0, but now in 1.01 it play without errors.  When I play an old edition in Chrome, after 10-15 minutes sometimes freeze (less than in 1.0). Press the back button and replay.  Further on no complaints.


----------



## Alexkiddrpk (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello,

I bought this tablet few weeks ago in order to preserve the battery of my smartphone from gaming apps consumption.
I am disappointed that it is consider as an "uncertified" device in Play Store, so some apps cannot be downloaded.
I found this thread :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/how-to-fix-google-play-store-t3673617

Anyone tried this manipulation ?
My tablet is E3C6 under v1.0020171220.
If possible, I don't want to root it.

Thanks


----------



## Suddenjr (Mar 23, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I have the E3C6 model and Sandisk DF4064. I can't play netflix, but Prime video works. Go figure.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do have the exact same version of the T10 as you do, with the same firmware and the same flashdrive. What happens when you try to start netflix?

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




Mark4242 said:


> I have the E3C6 model and Sandisk DF4064. I can't play netflix, but Prime video works. Go figure.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The error code you mentioned earlier is about widevine on pc/mac. Did you try downloading the app from the netflix page?


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 24, 2018)

Suddenjr said:


> I do have the exact same version of the T10 as you do, with the same firmware and the same flashdrive. What happens when you try to start netflix?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.  I am using the Firefox browser.  When I try to download the Netflix app from Netflix, it redirect me //play.google.com to download it.  This is for Netflix (Beta), and it says the T10 is not a compatible device (probably because Teclast did not bother to get approval/license from Google to use the Google store).  Next I try to download non-beta version but there is none.  So I go to the Google App store that came with the T10, but of course there is no Netflix app on the installed play store (probably that license thing again).   So back to netflix online.  Then I take "request desktop version".  That starts to load movie, then get "Playback Error.  Error Code F7701-1003".   
I tried using the Chrome browser but got the same results.  Have to request desktop site to play, then get Error Code M7121-1331-P7
This is really pretty bad.  Ready to send this thing back and get something else unless someone can tell me how to get it to updated past 1.01 in USA.   I know this is probably that Widevine thing, but it should still work with the version that is on the T10.


----------



## Suddenjr (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Yes. I am using the Firefox browser. When I try to download the Netflix app from Netflix, it redirect me //play.google.com to download it. This is for Netflix (Beta), and it says the T10 is not a compatible device (probably because Teclast did not bother to get approval/license from Google to use the Google store). Next I try to download non-beta version but there is none. So I go to the Google App store that came with the T10, but of course there is no Netflix app on the installed play store (probably that license thing again). So back to netflix online. Then I take "request desktop version". That starts to load movie, then get "Playback Error. Error Code F7701-1003".
> I tried using the Chrome browser but got the same results. Have to request desktop site to play, then get Error Code M7121-1331-P7
> This is really pretty bad. Ready to send this thing back and get something else unless someone can tell me how to get it to updated past 1.01 in USA. I know this is probably that Widevine thing, but it should still work with the version that is on the T10.

Click to collapse



Try this: https://netflixhelp.s3.amazonaws.com/netflix-4.16-200147-release.apk

That is the app im using, no problems at all.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 24, 2018)

Suddenjr said:


> Try this: https://netflixhelp.s3.amazonaws.com/netflix-4.16-200147-release.apk
> 
> That is the app im using, no problems at all.

Click to collapse



That worked!  Not HD, mayb 720p.  Where did you get that link from?   Thank you so much!


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> That worked! Not HD, mayb 720p. Where did you get that link from? Thank you so much!

Click to collapse



Widevine security level L1 is required for Netflix HD. Your Teclast T10 device has L3 only. 

You can get many beta apps in XDA Labs app before they are released in Google Play. Try it.

Download Google Play app and all official Google apps from XDA Labs!

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## aalwani (Mar 24, 2018)

Left the tablet charging all night. It was on. Woke up in the morning and it is off. Turned it on it was stuck at logo screen. I had to flash the rom again. This is ridiculous. Couldn't even enter recovery. How do you enter recovery from off by the way. Isn't it power + volume down?


----------



## aalwani (Mar 24, 2018)

Ok, so what I tried now is flash the chinese e3c6 rom instead of the global (e3c6_g) rom. It is 1.02 but older, go figure. Anyway I had a global crash at some point where all apps say stopped. Also another problem is when working and opening applications while google play is downloading something, the tablet restarts. Now after I installed few apps and updated everything, things are more stable. I did the HTML 5 test of antutu and it proceeded till the end.

Let's see how it will go from here, but I feel that the chinese version is a bit relatively more stable. OTA is giving unknown error, not sure if that is because there is no further update.


----------



## modelman1968 (Mar 24, 2018)

Just an observation, OTA hangs up when I have my VPN turned on. Works fine when it's off. E3C5 version with 1.35 firmware. 

My device is currently running flawlessly with AVG antivirus running in the background and Verbose logging switched on in developer options. Other than that it's unmodified from new.


----------



## Suddenjr (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> That worked! Not HD, mayb 720p. Where did you get that link from? Thank you so much!

Click to collapse



No problems, glad you got it working! I have used it a lot myself on the previous chinese tablets i bought, most of them had the same issue with finding Netflix on Google Play. It can be found on the netflix help section!


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 24, 2018)

I have xposed active and working on teclast t10
Had few  freighting moments.... Boot took a lot longer then normal

Just for your information

Verstuurd vanaf mijn T10(E3C5) met Tapatalk


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 25, 2018)

aalwani said:


> Ok, so what I tried now is flash the chinese e3c6 rom instead of the global (e3c6_g) rom. It is 1.02 but older, go figure. Anyway I had a global crash at some point where all apps say stopped. Also another problem is when working and opening applications while google play is downloading something, the tablet restarts. Now after I installed few apps and updated everything, things are more stable. I did the HTML 5 test of antutu and it proceeded till the end.
> 
> Let's see how it will go from here, but I feel that the chinese version is a bit relatively more stable. OTA is giving unknown error, not sure if that is because there is no further update.

Click to collapse



I feel your pain.  I have same model (US) and none of the ROMs wold pass validation to install.  Only the ota v1.01 worked.  After a reset, the t10 has been stable.  Suddenjr posted a Netflix download that worked.   A few APS would not install, but found they would from their website.  VPN works good too.  BTW, the ota message ’ Undiscover New Version’ just means there is no newer version.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 25, 2018)

I've got the T10 working pretty well now (E3C6 US V1.01).    A few things I noticed while learning the machine:
- With or without setting up the finger print reader, if it is double tapped, it will cycle through the active aps.
- Have set up two fingers on the reader so far, both require about 10 different touches to complete.  Move your finger around so it gets different "views" of your print.  This is what makes it work nearly 100% of the time.
- Put in a 128Gb Samsung brand microSD card and formatted for "internal" use.  Later took it out, deleted the partitions, reformated it on the desktop, and it never worked in the T10 again.  But it works fine in the desktop.  T10  thinks its corrupt, or has no space.  
- Exported my contacts on the Samsung S5 as a .vcf file.  Then using blue tooth, sent it to the T10, and then imported it into Contacts app.


----------



## aalwani (Mar 25, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I've got the T10 working pretty well now (E3C6 US V1.01).    A few things I noticed while learning the machine:
> - With or without setting up the finger print reader, if it is double tapped, it will cycle through the active aps.
> - Have set up two fingers on the reader so far, both require about 10 different touches to complete.  Move your finger around so it gets different "views" of your print.  This is what makes it work nearly 100% of the time.
> - Put in a 128Gb Samsung brand microSD card and formatted for "internal" use.  Later took it out, deleted the partitions, reformated it on the desktop, and it never worked in the T10 again.  But it works fine in the desktop.  T10  thinks its corrupt, or has no space.
> - Exported my contacts on the Samsung S5 as a .vcf file.  Then using blue tooth, sent it to the T10, and then imported it into Contacts app.

Click to collapse



Btw the double finger tap can be disabled by first enable finger print, disable all fingerprint features, then disable fingerprint.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 25, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I've got the T10 working pretty well now (E3C6 US V1.01).    A few things I noticed while learning the machine:
> ...
> - Put in a 128Gb Samsung brand microSD card and formatted for "internal" use.  Later took it out, deleted the partitions, reformated it on the desktop, and it never worked in the T10 again.  But it works fine in the desktop.  T10  thinks its corrupt, or has no space.

Click to collapse



If you format microSD >32GB on a Windows desktop, it will not be formatted in FAT32 - so no recognition by T10
You either need to install a desktop app capable of formatting FAT32 >32GB or remove all partitions from SD.


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 25, 2018)

Google now blocks GApps on uncertified devices
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-blocks-gapps-uncertified-devices-custom-rom-whitelist/

How to fix "Device is not certified by Google" error
https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-fix-device-not-certified-by-google-error/

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## danieleal (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi everyone, I need some help updating the tablet without wiping the data, here's what I did with my E3C6:

1) flashed TOS 2.0 and TWRP via SP Flash Tool
2) booted into TWRP
3) installed Gapps ARM64 Micro (built-in calendar doesn't work with google sync so I had to flash the Gapps Micro that also replaces AOSP calendar with Google calendar)
4) flashed SuperSU 2.82 SR5 (After flashing TWRP the tablet won't boot due to DM Verity so root is necessary to patch the boot image)
5) removed all bloatware using TWRP's file manager

Now, after being very happy with the tablet, I can't get OTA to work as it fails downloading through the built-in app, it won't install successfully in TWRP after I download the update through ota.teclast.com. At first it wouldn't pass the update verification because the TWRP version I got was ported from E3C5 so I compiled a new TWRP for it but now it says the boot has unexpected contents...

Does anyone know how to overcome this so I can install the OTA updates without having to flash the full ROM updated via SP Flash Tool and lose all my data?

Regards, DL from Portugal


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 25, 2018)

Put in 128 San disk. Formatted internal use....Never could use the SD card  again. Intrinsic read only.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastmix (Mar 26, 2018)

Does anybody know if the teclast pen stylus works with the Teclast master t10?


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 27, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> Put in 128 San disk. Formatted internal use....Never could use the SD card  again. Intrinsic read only.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Had a similar experience.  Formatted a 128 Samsung SD card for internal use, then put it in a desktop for a while, then deleted the partitions, and did a full on format so it looked like it did right out of the package.  But it will not work in the T10 anymore.  It will format it for internal use, but every time something is written to it, a message comes up saying there is no space.  So I deleted the two partitions, formatted as one big volume, and it works fine in a desktop.  But as far as being an internal use card for the T10 it is ruined.  I don't trust it anymore.  Might send it back as defective. 

I am wondering if I really need to format a microSD card as internal use only.  With 64 GB of ROM,  I'll probably never fill it up with apps.  Will see if I can get it to work as a sharable microSD card in the T10 instead.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 27, 2018)

Today I applied a tempered glass screen protector by Screen Pro onto the T10.  Cleaned with the wet and dry wipes that were included as per the instructions.  The glass fits pretty well.  Just a tad smaller than the T10's own glass, and two holes for camera and light sensor.  After cleaning, peel off the back of the glass and set it in place.  It sticks by itself with no additional glue.  And it can be lifted off easily.  I ended up with two small specs of dirt under the glass that make a big air bubble looking thing.  So I carefully lifted up the glass enough to fit a thin blade knife under and push the piece of dust to the side until it was off the protector.  Then let it fall back down and it sticks again. 
So far it's working great.  If I didn't tell you it was there you would not notice.  And it doesn't interfere with the touch function at all, and it adds no tint.  A plus is it is supposed to reduce fingerprint smudges.  They are about $8 USD on Geekbuying.   If it prevents scratches, that alone is worth the expense.


----------



## danieleal (Mar 27, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Today I applied a tempered glass screen protector by Screen Pro onto the T10.  Cleaned with the wet and dry wipes that were included as per the instructions.  The glass fits pretty well.  Just a tad smaller than the T10's own glass, and two holes for camera and light sensor.  After cleaning, peel off the back of the glass and set it in place.  It sticks by itself with no additional glue.  And it can be lifted off easily.  I ended up with two small specs of dirt under the glass that make a big air bubble looking thing.  So I carefully lifted up the glass enough to fit a thin blade knife under and push the piece of dust to the side until it was off the protector.  Then let it fall back down and it sticks again.
> So far it's working great.  If I didn't tell you it was there you would not notice.  And it doesn't interfere with the touch function at all, and it adds no tint.  A plus is it is supposed to reduce fingerprint smudges.  They are about $8 USD on Geekbuying.   If it prevents scratches, that alone is worth the expense.

Click to collapse



I bought this one from eBay and it arrived in less than 2 weeks, it has the right cut outs for both the camera and ambient light sensor. It was very easy to apply and they included the cleaning cloth and a dust removal sticker which I used to remove any residues before applying it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-thin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Teclast (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi all,

I have recently bought the e3c6 model from gearbest. Both internal and external HW information software state only 2gb of RAM.
Gearbest is suggesting to patch the system in order to get my 4gb.. :[email protected]
Other than that I'm having no issues whatsoever and benchmarks are pretty high (Higher than expected, tbh).
Did anyone hear about this? And from a tech point of view: Sounds to me Like BS - but maybe I'm wrong?

Thanks,
David


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't know if you have already discussed before, but I've seen a post on Facebook's Teclast page regarding the full .zip files for firmware of models E3C5_G (release 1.05) and E3C6_G (release 1.01), firmwares for international users - these full zip files are not included in NeedRom website yet. This time we are lucky as OneDrive is very fast (I downloaded both of them in 2 minutes).


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 27, 2018)

Teclast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently bought the e3c6 model from gearbest. Both internal and external HW information software state only 2gb of RAM.
> Gearbest is suggesting to patch the system in order to get my 4gb.. :[email protected]
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you take the OTA update to V 1.01 and if that does not fix the issue, send it back.  My e3c6 performed much better after update to 1.01.  Don't get frustrated if the OTA fails, it took me about 15 tries before it downloaded.  My guess is Teclast server is up and down a lot.
Mark.

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




italianquadcore said:


> I don't know if you have already discussed before, but I've seen a post on Facebook's Teclast page regarding the full .zip files for firmware of models E3C5_G (release 1.05) and E3C6_G (release 1.01), firmwares for international users - these full zip files are not included in NeedRom website yet. This time we are lucky as OneDrive is very fast (I downloaded both of them in 2 minutes).

Click to collapse



I just tried downloading the E3C6 file and get message from OneDrive "This item might not exist or is no longer available".   Can you put them up where everyone can get to them?
Thanks, 
Mark.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 27, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> I don't know if you have already discussed before, but I've seen a post on Facebook's Teclast page regarding the full .zip files for firmware of models E3C5_G (release 1.05) and E3C6_G (release 1.01), firmwares for international users - these full zip files are not included in NeedRom website yet. This time we are lucky as OneDrive is very fast (I downloaded both of them in 2 minutes).

Click to collapse



Both are also available on my FTP since a few days


----------



## Teclast (Mar 27, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I suggest you take the OTA update to V 1.01 and if that does not fix the issue, send it back.  My e3c6 performed much better after update to 1.01.  Don't get frustrated if the OTA fails, it took me about 15 tries before it downloaded.  My guess is Teclast server is up and down a lot.
> Mark.
> 
> Thanks for your reply - I'm afraid that updating will just cause problems
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lenalena7763 (Mar 27, 2018)

*viber issue.*



italianquadcore said:


> Reserved #9

Click to collapse



Hello everyone! Dearest XDA members,please i need your help! i bought this tablet six month ago and for all this time i never used viber! Because this ****  Teclast T10  doesnt want to work with app! I had recive all update wich comes throug ota update and just nothing happents. The apps crashed  every time when i opend,send feedback,install viber debug. Please guys, anybody,anywhere ,somewhere have this issue and how to solve!


----------



## gls9 (Mar 27, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Google now blocks GApps on uncertified devices
> https://www.xda-developers.com/google-blocks-gapps-uncertified-devices-custom-rom-whitelist/
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Is the Teclast T10 an uncertified device?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 27, 2018)

gls9 said:


> Is the Teclast T10 an uncertified device?

Click to collapse



poorly it is uncertified.

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 27, 2018)

gls9 said:


> Is the Teclast T10 an uncertified device?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, Teclast T10 is an uncertified device in Google Play store.

How to fix "Device is not certified by Google" error
https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-fix-device-not-certified-by-google-error/

Other solutions:
Fake Your Android Device Model and Brand Name

1 - Faker Apps:
Mobile Faker [Xposed], Device Faker [Xposed] or Market Helper [Root]

2 - Changing Device Model or Brand by Editing Build.prop File

How to Easily Change or Fake Your Android Device Model and Brand Name by Jaber Al Nahian (14 Jul, 2014)
https://www.techgainer.com/change-fake-android-device-model-number-and-brand-name/

How to fake an Android device by Darren Yates (April 1, 2014)
http://www.apcmag.com/how-to-fake-an-android-device.htm

3 - Using alternate repositories available on the web as well as a scraper for the Google Play Store

Unshackle your Device from the Google Play Store with APKUpdater
https://www.xda-developers.com/unshackle-your-device-from-the-google-play-store-with-apkupdater/

4 - Register your device with unique device id. Apps like Aida64 or DevCheck show it.

https://www.google.com/android/uncertified/

Normal user can register up to 100 id


----------



## danieleal (Mar 27, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Unfortunately, Teclast T10 is an uncertified device in Google Play store.
> 
> Solutions:
> Fake Your Android Device Model and Brand Name
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine doesn't have any issue with Gapps, I flashed the official Gapps package and it's working like a charm. By the way, in regards to updating can someone help me here about my previous post #761 ?

I should say I love the TOS ROM, I'm thinking of going crazy and debloat it add a gallery app, a music app, Dolby Atmos mod which makes the sound wayyyy better and all the necessary Gapps and recompile the ROM perhaps with Phoenix OS only... What would you guys say 'bout that?

Kind Regards


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 27, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Unfortunately, Teclast T10 is an uncertified device in Google Play store.
> 
> Solutions:
> Fake Your Android Device Model and Brand Name
> ...

Click to collapse



And
4. Register your device with unique device id. Apps like Aida64 or DevCheck show it.

https://www.google.com/android/uncertified/

Normal user  can register up to 100 id

But up to now, my T10 receives all updates and works without issues.


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 27, 2018)

How to Fix the “Device is not Certified by Google” Error
https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-fix-device-not-certified-by-google-error/


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 28, 2018)

Just ran Antutu and this is the results page .  E3C6.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 28, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> If you format microSD >32GB on a Windows desktop, it will not be formatted in FAT32 - so no recognition by T10
> You either need to install a desktop app capable of formatting FAT32 >32GB or remove all partitions from SD.

Click to collapse



I tried formatting it on a Win7 laptop using command prompt to format FAT32, but it canceled at about 86% saying the volume is too large.  This is a 128GB Samsung SD card.   So I used EasyUS Partition Master and formatted the entire card as FAT32.  Still would not work in the T10.  So I wiped the card with double pass, then tried it.  Still failed after T10 formatted it, but T10 left two partitions one Fat32 the other unformatted.  So I formatted the second partition as FAT32.  T10 then formatted it, said it was ready for use, but it was not usable, and Documents said it was corrupted.  I have tried everything to make this card work.  But it doesn't.  If I format it as NTFC it works fine with Win7 and Win10.  Loaded a few 3Gig movies on it and they played back fine.  The T10 format must do something that can not be re-done once the card is reformatted for Windows.  IE:  once it is removed from T10 and reformatted for Windows use, it will never go back to T10 Internal format.  *sigh*.  $35 out the window.  LOL!


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 28, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> How to Fix the “Device is not Certified by Google” Error
> https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-fix-device-not-certified-by-google-error/

Click to collapse



As I saw, Google will block only devices with a Android build later than 16th March 2018. So my 1.05 will run.
We can hope that Teclast knows about the Google limitation and their next updates will be certified.
(China does not use Google Play Store - so at least the global versions).


----------



## Teclast (Mar 28, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Just ran Antutu and this is the results page .  E3C6.

Click to collapse



Thanks again Mark,
So my result is fine, similar to yours 
How come that it still shows only 2gb of RAM..?
Is there any technical explanation that the system is showing wrong hardware?
No idea how to add an image, btw.. 

David


----------



## tenoce (Mar 28, 2018)

danieleal said:


> Mine doesn't have any issue with Gapps, I flashed the official Gapps package and it's working like a charm. By the way, in regards to updating can someone help me here about my previous post #761 ?
> 
> I should say I love the TOS ROM, I'm thinking of going crazy and debloat it add a gallery app, a music app, Dolby Atmos mod which makes the sound wayyyy better and all the necessary Gapps and recompile the ROM perhaps with Phoenix OS only... What would you guys say 'bout that?
> 
> Kind Regards

Click to collapse



Hey man! That would be soooo awesome! I'm definitely in if you need tester (given, you share how to install it )


----------



## italianquadcore (Mar 28, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I tried formatting it on a Win7 laptop using command prompt to format FAT32, but it canceled at about 86% saying the volume is too large.  This is a 128GB Samsung SD card.   So I used EasyUS Partition Master and formatted the entire card as FAT32.  Still would not work in the T10.  So I wiped the card with double pass, then tried it.  Still failed after T10 formatted it, but T10 left two partitions one Fat32 the other unformatted.  So I formatted the second partition as FAT32.  T10 then formatted it, said it was ready for use, but it was not usable, and Documents said it was corrupted.  I have tried everything to make this card work.  But it doesn't.  If I format it as NTFC it works fine with Win7 and Win10.  Loaded a few 3Gig movies on it and they played back fine.  The T10 format must do something that can not be re-done once the card is reformatted for Windows.  IE:  once it is removed from T10 and reformatted for Windows use, it will never go back to T10 Internal format.  *sigh*.  $35 out the window.  LOL!

Click to collapse




It is really strange that you've faced so many problems with your MicroSD card, in my humble opinion Samsung is one of the best brand for storage.
Firstly in Windows it is possible to format all external devices with FAT32 using the command line "format" with parameter "/FS:FAT32", even when the File Manager doesn't allow it.
I suggest, whenever it is possible, to let T10 format the external MicroSD card in order to prevent problems in the future. Anyway T10 should support all "EXTn" file systems and MS file system (FAT32, NTFS, exFAT).
For SDcard, I am using an Android app called "SD Insight" (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.humanlogic.sdi), my MicroSD is "SanDisk", Model: SL128, Capacity: 128 GB", Manufacture date is Oct 2017. If you tap on the eye (top right), you can see also other data such as serial, CRC7 and other specifications (in my case it is SDXC Card - Security Version 3.0x).
Consider also that your MicroSD may be damaged (it is even normal with this kind of products), if you note that MicroSD is not always well-recognized by your device (computer, tablet, etc...), just means that the microsd is defective (in this case you can loose you data sooner or later).

A question: which firmware version do you have now for your E3C6 device? If it is not the latest one, try to do all possible to update your firmware in order to avoid other issues (usually the first firmwares are always the worst) - may be that your problem with MicroSD is also related to firmware.


----------



## aclup3 (Mar 28, 2018)

Focus16 said:


> Edit V3:   SOLVED IT! For future references,Im writing how I solved it.
> So I faced a scatter invalid file error while loading the scatter and I have managed to solved it.
> Just Rename the Name of the folder which contains the scatter file from  "固件程序" to anything you want.
> Then the scatter file is invalid disappeared.  I sat on this all night. lol.
> ...

Click to collapse



you sir, are a genious! changing the name from chinese to another thing did the trick.. never would have guessed on my own


----------



## danieleal (Mar 28, 2018)

Everytime I tap an email notification from EMail/GMail/Outlook System UI stops! Can you confirm if this also happens on any of your E3C6 on TOS 2?

I got a logcat, can someone tell me what's causing this issue? I confirmed this is happening on 3 different E3C6 tablets running TOS 2.0/2.02

FATAL EXCEPTION: main
Process: com.android.systemui, PID: 6903
java.lang.NullPointerException: Attempt to invoke virtual method 'java.lang.String android.service.notification.StatusBarNotification.getPackageName()' on a null object reference
	at com.android.systemui.statusbar.dock.AppPanel.onNotificationRemoved(AppPanel.java:1455)
	at com.android.systemui.statusbar.dock.DockStatusBar.onRemoveNotification(DockStatusBar.java:768)
	at com.android.systemui.statusbar.phone.PhoneStatusBar.removeNotification(PhoneStatusBar.java:1840)
	at com.android.systemui.statusbar.BaseStatusBar$7$3.run(BaseStatusBar.java:662)
	at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:751)
	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:95)
	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:154)
	at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:6210)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:866)
	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:756)


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> Everytime I tap an email notification from EMail/GMail/Outlook System UI stops! Can you confirm if this also happens on any of your E3C6 on TOS 2?
> 
> I got a logcat, can someone tell me what's causing this issue? I confirmed this is happening on 3 different E3C6 tablets running TOS 2.0/2.02
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no problem described by you.


----------



## danieleal (Mar 29, 2018)

piri1312 said:


> I have no problem described by you.

Click to collapse



What ROM are you on? What Gapps have you installed? Did you flash TWRP and superSU?


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> What ROM are you on? What Gapps have you installed? Did you flash TWRP and superSU?

Click to collapse



Original ROM E3C6 1.01 , No TWRP.


----------



## danieleal (Mar 29, 2018)

piri1312 said:


> Original ROM E3C6 1.01 , No TWRP.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your feedback. At least now I know it's all working well on the Android ROM. I still would like to know if other TOS 2 users have this issue....


----------



## piri1312 (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> Thanks for your feedback. At least now I know it's all working well on the Android ROM. I still would like to know if other TOS 2 users have this issue....

Click to collapse



I'm not an expert but what is TOS 2?


----------



## danieleal (Mar 29, 2018)

piri1312 said:


> I'm not an expert but what is TOS 2?

Click to collapse



It means TeclastOS... it's a mix between android AOSP and PhoenixOS(Desktop android system similar to windows ;p).

The picture below shows TOS on my tablet:


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> Thanks for your feedback. At least now I know it's all working well on the Android ROM. I still would like to know if other TOS 2 users have this issue....

Click to collapse



Trust me, TOS 2 is still in beta. there are so many bugs with this... poorly... 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## danieleal (Mar 29, 2018)

So I flashed TOS from stock without TWRP or root or gapps and the issue persists 

I will revert it back to Android AOSP, will root, flash Gapps and some mods.


----------



## tenoce (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> So I flashed TOS from stock without TWRP or root or gapps and the issue persists
> 
> I will rever it back to Android AOSP, will root, flash Gapps and some mods.

Click to collapse



Would you mind sharing how and what will you do?


----------



## bautrupp (Mar 29, 2018)

*fastboot*

I'm trying to flash my tablet e3c6 with fastboot and 1.01-SZ. (I don't have a windows pc)
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash userdata userdata.img (I don't mind the wipe)
Those are obvious and familiar from flashing nexus devices.
Skip recovery.img because I already have twrp flashed which works fine.
I think cache.img is safe to skip too.
The scatter file would suggest
fastboot flash logo logo.bin
fastboot flash lk lk.bin
fastboot flash tee1 tz.img
fastboot flash tee2 tz.img
and that works but what is it? tz=timezone? lk?
There is also a secro.img which refuses to go to secro partition. Also I have no idea what that is. secro=secure rom?
Always flash the bootloader? (fastboot flash preloader preloader.bin)
Also there is a file called MBR, probably Master Boot Record, and a partition pgpt for it. Flash or not?
I think my problem (device is stuck on teclast logo) is likely with the secro image. Sounds important.  
erasing 'secro'...
FAILED (remote: format for partition 'secro' is not allowed)
Which is strange since it is ext4.
Any help?


----------



## danieleal (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd flash it through SP Flash tool...

*sry, didn't see you don't have Windows.

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




tenoce said:


> Would you mind sharing how and what will you do?

Click to collapse



Not at all...

I flashed "T10 (E3C6)-Android7.0-V1.02-F529 - full_wisky8176_tb_n-user 7.0 NRD90M" using SP Flash Tool and had replaced the original recovery with TWRP, skipped 1st boot to recovery to flash gapps, supersu, Dolby Atmos sound mod, gallery and music app from LineageOS, also flashed Nova Launcher... Then while still in recovery I removed all bloatware and original launcher and reboot into the system.
The last modification I did was to the navbar buttons using an app called "custom navigation bar".

By the way I found no bugs yet and the tablet is pretty snappy on AOSP, I guess TOS is still a child


----------



## bautrupp (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> I'd flash it through SP Flash tool...
> 
> *sry, didn't see you don't have Windows.

Click to collapse



Is there a log or something that tool puts out, so you can see what it does?


----------



## tenoce (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> I'd flash it through SP Flash tool...
> 
> *sry, didn't see you don't have Windows.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you think this is possible with E3C5? Where did you find the LineageOS apps? DO you have a list of the bloatware you have removed?


----------



## danieleal (Mar 29, 2018)

bautrupp said:


> Is there a log or something that tool puts out, so you can see what it does?

Click to collapse



I'm checking on my pc... yes there is:

View attachment SP_FT_Dump_03-29-2018-11-04-41.rar

see if it helps! :highfive:


----------



## danieleal (Mar 29, 2018)

tenoce said:


> Do you think this is possible with E3C5? Where did you find the LineageOS apps? DO you have a list of the bloatware you have removed?

Click to collapse



It's possible but download the right rom and twrp for the E3C5... I didn't keep a list of apps removed but just use any system app uninstaller with root access and remove what you don't want. All the mods I made to mine are here on xda, just search it


----------



## bautrupp (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> I'm checking on my pc... yes there is:
> 
> View attachment 4460865
> 
> see if it helps! :highfive:

Click to collapse



I will, thanks! :good:


----------



## tenoce (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> It's possible but download the right rom and twrp for the E3C5... I didn't keep a list of apps removed but just use any system app uninstaller with root access and remove what you don't want. All the mods I made to mine are here on xda, just search it

Click to collapse



Thx. I wanted to save the time to search for them. But hell, will look after them.

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




danieleal said:


> It's possible but download the right rom and twrp for the E3C5... I didn't keep a list of apps removed but just use any system app uninstaller with root access and remove what you don't want. All the mods I made to mine are here on xda, just search it

Click to collapse



BTW, with GAPPS flashed is "Contacts" working well?

Also I was guessing that Viber might now work due to missing contacts on Teclast. Could you test, whether your setup is able to run Viber?


----------



## danieleal (Mar 29, 2018)

tenoce said:


> Thx. I wanted to save the time to search for them. But hell, will look after them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I flashed micro gapps just to get the calendar... Why don't you manually install the contacts?


----------



## tenoce (Mar 29, 2018)

danieleal said:


> I flashed micro gapps just to get the calendar... Why don't you manually install the contacts?

Click to collapse



I did, but it only synchs partly.


----------



## franx1s (Mar 29, 2018)

Still nothing after TOS 2.01 in e3c5? Teckast has to solve the Play Services problem...


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 29, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> - Exported my contacts on the Samsung S5 as a .vcf file. Then using blue tooth, sent it to the T10, and then imported it into Contacts app.

Click to collapse



Export your contacts as a .vcf file.
Have you read this, you guys that have problems synching contacts?? @tenoce

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## articman (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi guys,
I received the Teclast T10 with Android 7 (not TOS) just this monday but I discovered an issue. I don't know if this is a real issue or not, but I see that if I'm scrolling something slowly (for example web pages, home screen, zooming an image and so on), the framerate is lower than a faster scroll. Let me explain better (I'll try!  ): if I scroll a page as a normal reading movement, I see that the framerate is very low, but if I scroll fast leaving the finger from the screen, it runs very smoothly.
Do you have this issue? It is very strange, because I imagine that a faster scrolling should be harder for the system more than a slower one.
Seems as if the system resources are all allocated in order to manage the touch screen. In fact, for a faster scrolling leaving the finger from the touch, all is very smooth.
What do you think about this issue?

Thank you!


----------



## Lizzi555 (Mar 30, 2018)

articman said:


> Hi guys,
> I received the Teclast T10 with Android 7 (not TOS) just this monday but I discovered an issue. I don't know if this is a real issue or not, but I see that if I'm scrolling something slowly (for example web pages, home screen, zooming an image and so on), the framerate is lower than a faster scroll. Let me explain better (I'll try!  ): if I scroll a page as a normal reading movement, I see that the framerate is very low, but if I scroll fast leaving the finger from the screen, it runs very smoothly.
> Do you have this issue? It is very strange, because I imagine that a faster scrolling should be harder for the system more than a slower one.
> Seems as if the system resources are all allocated in order to manage the touch screen. In fact, for a faster scrolling leaving the finger from the touch, all is very smooth.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine scrolls smoothly no matter whether fast or slow. (E3C5 - FW  1.05_g).
You have updated to latest version already?


----------



## articman (Mar 30, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Mine scrolls smoothly no matter whether fast or slow. (E3C5 - FW  1.05_g).
> You have updated to latest version already?

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply. I've already updated the tablet at the last firmware (E3C6, 1.01g).
I tried the last Chinese version (1.02) but the issue still remains the same.
It seems as the frame rate during a slow scrolling is under 30fps, but with a fast scrolling leaving the finger the frame rate goes up over 30fps.
The issue seems to be linked to the data received from the touch.


----------



## articman (Mar 30, 2018)

articman said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've already updated the tablet at the last firmware (E3C6, 1.01g).
> I tried the last Chinese version (1.02) but the issue still remains the same.
> It seems as the frame rate during a slow scrolling is under 30fps, but with a fast scrolling leaving the finger the frame rate goes up over 30fps.
> The issue seems to be linked to the data received from the touch.

Click to collapse



A little update:
I tried some videogames and in these cases with a slow scrolling the tablet is perfectly smooth. The issue seems to happen just when I'm surfing into homescreen, web pages, and all that is "office". This is very strange because I think that a videogames is surely more expensive than a document!


----------



## YuriRM (Mar 30, 2018)

articman said:


> A little update:
> I tried some videogames and in these cases with a slow scrolling the tablet is perfectly smooth. The issue seems to happen just when I'm surfing into homescreen, web pages, and all that is "office". This is very strange because I think that a videogames is surely more expensive than a document!

Click to collapse



Run a few Antivirus like AVG, Dr Web, ESET, Avast, Avira, Bitdefender.

 Install the European Union Advanced Cyber Defense Centre security packages
https://www.acdc-project.eu/software/device-detection-and-mitigation-multipurpose-tools-for-users/

Conan Mobile
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.inteco.conanmobile

Device Monitor against botnets 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.acdc.xlab.devicemonitor

You may need to change browser and launcher.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## nealed (Mar 31, 2018)

danieleal said:


> I'd flash it through SP Flash tool...
> 
> *sry, didn't see you don't have Windows.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. I have so far tried 3 dolby atmos mods, can seem to get one working. Which one did you use please? Thanks.


----------



## danieleal (Mar 31, 2018)

nealed said:


> Hello. I have so far tried 3 dolby atmos mods, can seem to get one working. Which one did you use please? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi, I think this was the link I used, download the Lenovo version https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/soundmod-axon-7-dolby-atmos-t3412342


----------



## nealed (Mar 31, 2018)

Teclast T10: My impressions so far

Hello. Having had my first Teclast T10 for 9 dyas now I wanted to share my experiences in the hope of helping others.

Ordered a Teclast T10 from a seller in France, where I live.  I paid about $15-20 more than I would have from a chinese site, but got the tablet delivered within a couple of days and was sure that I would not have customs to pay (which would have cost me more). Got a E3C5 version. First thing I did was go crazy and install my apps... then did an OTA. This was an unwise move: Always update first,  then install apps and data. If something goes wrong during the update, you won't have wasted time. Anyway, a fe ghost touches noticed, I think I even had a strange restartm but OK... it's a cheap chinese tablet, I know what I bought here...  So, OTA update installs, tablet reboots, I try the fingerprint sensor: it says needs PIN after reboot, so OK......touch screen dead. Cannot do anything with the tablet, but am 95% sure this is software issue and not hardware, so try flashing with SPFlash tool.

If you have issues with SPFlash Tool, on a western windows computer.... rename the folders in the SPFlash tool to western names. Our windows systems cannot handle the chinese characters and will give problems when trying to flash unless you change the names.

I did not know this as it was not clearly stated in instructions for SPFlash tool flashing. (I'm going to write a full guide to T10 flashing  etc later). SO, while trying to flash, I must have disconnected the tablet, and it was semi bricked. THe power button did not do anything. I could hold it down for 3, 6 10, 30 60, 120 seconds... nada. The tablet had about 80% battery, and it was "powered on" - I could see the Mediatek VCOM USB COM port in windows device manager - but it would not respond to flash or anything - impossible to get to bootloader - could not do anything. I was going to return this tablet and decided to order another, this time about $10 cheaper, still from France.

In the meantime, I got a proposal from the vendor of the first tablet. It was to reimburse me %75 of the purchase price, and I would get the tablet repaired. In the end I accepted the sellers offer, as I had an idea that the tablet was stuck, and just needed the battery unplugging to be able to flash again. SO I took the risk and got the tablet for a good price... I got the T10 for €50 (~$60)... as long as I could get it running!

Opened up the Teclast T10 (very easy to do... no tools required. Got fingernails between the screen and the metal camera protrusion on the back of the tablet. Then gently pry all the way around, and be careful removing the back, the fingerprint sensor is attached... Then I find the battery is soldered!!! SO I unsolder the battery, leave 10 seconds and resolder. YES!!!! My tablet starts... OK, so I still have not touch screen, but I can power on and off. So, eventually I find out about renaming the chinese named folders in SPFlash, and I flash the 1.35 firmware. Great! Takes it and my touch screen is working again. I have no more ghost touches (maybe one in a week), but a hell of a lot of reboots, and tablet turns off. In fact, the time reset at each reboot, which led me to be suspicious.... 

In the meatime, the tablet works well. Google play works well (although impossible to use Google play in a browser on a PC to then choose the install device... the teclast does not show unlike all of my other Android devices? Maybe a certification thing....? However, GPS works great, the screen is great 4K videos play smoothly with such detail... blacks are black on screen... but...getting frustrated now as the tablet is good when it works, but is more and more temperamental and shutting down frequently. Interestingly, when left alone (without touching it) it behaves. I can pick it up and use it - it never froze / restarted if I left it.

Got my newly ordered Teclast T10 on Wednesday. This one was a E3C6... good _ It had a genuine Teclast charger (EU) - the E3C5 had a generic one. (In fact the E3C5 had been opened before it was sent to me. It has been used, and probably returned by someone before I got it. Not surprising hte vendore offered me a €75 refuns pretty much straight away for me to keep the tablet...)

SO, tried charging the E3C5 with the original Teclast charger supporting Mediatek Pump Express charging... great, fast charging... up till 62%, never got any higher than that.

Anyway, back to my E3C6... It took me a long long time to get TWRP and Root on the E3C6 tablet. it did not want to play ball. Eventually realised that I had to format data after flashing TWRP to get the rom to boot. Then Root got there in the end. It seems a lot trickier to get the E3C6 to go into bootloader mode... it wants to be in fastboot. The two tablet behave differently to power / volume button commbos from off, and the E3C6 also has a security warning once the bootloader is unlocked... unlike the E3C5 which boots normally without the warning message.  Anyway, got root and Titanium backup installed and my restored my E3C5 backup on my E3C6...apps resinstalled.... I can now compare the two.

No ghost touches on my E3C6... no random reboots... OK - I did get one, but fairly intensive use and I am happy with one reboot for 4 days intensive use.

So easter weekend. I can open my E3C5 up again to check whats going on... Wow... in my haste I had not properly soldered the red battery lead back on... so I take care of that. In fact the contact was barely being made and held by a piece of sticky tape. I resolder the wire on correctly, and start up again, plugged into the charger and tried again... From 63% (it was only 62% when I opened the case up and separated the wire from the connector) it got up to 72% in about 15 minutes! A good sign. Since then it has been behaving well, and I am happy.

This morning both tablets have been playing funny. Both had restarts... and I am a little suspicious of the behaviour. SO, I am ploughing the threads and read about SanDIsk vs Hynix storage memory... I check both, both have SanDisk... OK. I then start to think about the possibility of a trojan / virus in view of what people have experienced in the threads...

So I decide to install some benchmark testers for memory etc. and to install and scan with V3 Mobile Security from AhnLabs. The benchmarks show that the Sandisk eMMC storage is SLOW. VERY SLOW. But heh... I can watch $k videos, the tablet is smooth, has 4GB of RAM and it works well.. what do you expect for $200.

Anyway, MAlware scanning. It scans and reboots at some stage. Around 25%.  From here I want to investigate further and will try to scan in Safe Mode - anyone know how I can do that?

So my experiences:
I like the T10. I think its a good device for its price. It is not a public consumer device, you need to know a little bit about Android tech if you want to own one of these, if not you pay more for a Samsung, Apple or Huawei, good for you. Do not expect  a smooth consumer experience from a small chinese brand like this. Most of the gripes people have... well, I have got over them. I just want to get these reboots out of the way, and Iw ill be 120% satisfied with what I have for $200. Correct that, two T10s for $260, that's $130 for a recent Nougat Tablet with a 2.5K screen. Hell Yes.

BUT its not for everyone.

Pleas help me boot in safe mode,  I will write a clear step by step concise guide to flashing, rooting and troubleshooting the issues with the Teclast T10, but in the meanwhile, I hope the above is useful.


----------



## tenoce (Mar 31, 2018)

nealed said:


> In the meatime, the tablet works well. Google play works well (although impossible to use Google play in a browser on a PC to then choose the install device... the teclast does not show unlike all of my other Android devices? Maybe a certification thing....?

Click to collapse



Works for me though, however I have E3C5.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 31, 2018)

Teclast said:


> Thanks again Mark,
> So my result is fine, similar to yours
> How come that it still shows only 2gb of RAM..?
> Is there any technical explanation that the system is showing wrong hardware?
> ...

Click to collapse



Only thing I can think of is the memory is not formatted correctly.    But not sure how to format the internal memory.  Maybe someone else here knows how.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 31, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> It is really strange that you've faced so many problems with your MicroSD card, in my humble opinion Samsung is one of the best brand for storage.
> Firstly in Windows it is possible to format all external devices with FAT32 using the command line "format" with parameter "/FS:FAT32", even when the File Manager doesn't allow it.
> I suggest, whenever it is possible, to let T10 format the external MicroSD card in order to prevent problems in the future. Anyway T10 should support all "EXTn" file systems and MS file system (FAT32, NTFS, exFAT).
> For SDcard, I am using an Android app called "SD Insight" (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.humanlogic.sdi), my MicroSD is "SanDisk", Model: SL128, Capacity: 128 GB", Manufacture date is Oct 2017. If you tap on the eye (top right), you can see also other data such as serial, CRC7 and other specifications (in my case it is SDXC Card - Security Version 3.0x).
> ...

Click to collapse



It has E3C6 1.01 version.  I just put in a Sandisk brand 128GB card, rated MicroSDXC, UHS-1, same as the Samsung.  Booted up the T10 and as usual it says there is a corrupted SD card.  Settings formatted it for internal use.  This time, the Sandisk brand did not get a "card is too slow, consider a faster card" message and went to complete the formatting without error.  The next step is to migrate data.  So I chose to migrate data and it fails with an error "not enough storage".   But at least the SanDisk card is still showing OK in Settings/storage.  The other cards would all show "corrupted" after formatting and getting the "card is too slow".  
Ok, so data will not migrate.  Maybe its not supposed to when the SD is formatted for internal?
But I notice that the extra storage does not show on the Documents app (shows 47.12GB free in left column) and it doesn't show in ES File Explorer app (shows 6.50GB/53.59GB).  
And there is another problem.  Even with this new SanDisk brand card not showing as corrupt, installing apps from the Play Store always fails.  To install an app, I have to dis-mount the microSD card first. 

Next I took one of the Samsung 128GB cards and using EasyUS on desktop, got it working and formatted as NTFC.  Put it in the T10.  In settings, selected "Forget" the old internal formatted SD card.  Then formatted the NTFC card as Removable Storage.  This worked with no glitches.  Now the Document app shows the removable disk.  A few big files were copied from internal memory to the new SD card with no problem.   The Play Store will even install apps without failing!  Great!  Card is now removable.  Guess it will only be usable for saving data, movies, pictures, etc but no apps.  

Did anyone else get their MicroSD 128GB card to work as internal storage?  I really wanted it to be internal and not a removable drive.  

BTW, italianquadcore;, the SD Insight app says my device is not compatible with the current version.   Grrrr....

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

Think Teclast will ever come out with a comprehensive user manual for the T10?  That little piece of folded paper they include is not too much help.


----------



## Mark4242 (Mar 31, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> My Fritz!Box is using channel 36 on 5Ghz and channel 6 on 2,4 Ghz (automatic)
> To change T10 settings is difficult as it would need root and editing driver settings directly in Android.
> As Android is a kind of Linux it should be very similar but I would prefer to change router Wifi.

Click to collapse



Yes!  You are entirely correct!  I was wondering about that myself.  Ended up having to press the reset button on the router to set it back factory settings, and then I see channel 6 for 2.5 Ghz and 36 for 5G.  That had me totally confused for a while.  Cause: Cheap Optimum WiFi router that comes with the cable service.  I should buy a good one, but not a priority now.  Especially seeing as it does AC just fine.  One more mess up from this router and I will have them ship a new one.  Covered no cost under the cable contract.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 1, 2018)

ferbricos said:


> My doesnt turn on.
> Expensive piece oficial trash!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The instructions say to let it charge 20 to 30 minutes before turning on.  Has it been charging at all since you received it?


----------



## nealed (Apr 1, 2018)

*Fix for contacts not syncing*



YuriRM said:


> Export your contacts as a .vcf file.
> Have you read this, you guys that have problems synching contacts?? @tenoce
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse





danieleal said:


> I flashed micro gapps just to get the calendar... Why don't you manually install the contacts?

Click to collapse





tenoce said:


> Thx. I wanted to save the time to search for them. But hell, will look after them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Mark4242 said:


> I've got the T10 working pretty well now (E3C6 US V1.01).    A few things I noticed while learning the machine:
> - With or without setting up the finger print reader, if it is double tapped, it will cycle through the active aps.
> - Have set up two fingers on the reader so far, both require about 10 different touches to complete.  Move your finger around so it gets different "views" of your print.  This is what makes it work nearly 100% of the time.
> - Put in a 128Gb Samsung brand microSD card and formatted for "internal" use.  Later took it out, deleted the partitions, reformated it on the desktop, and it never worked in the T10 again.  But it works fine in the desktop.  T10  thinks its corrupt, or has no space.
> - Exported my contacts on the Samsung S5 as a .vcf file.  Then using blue tooth, sent it to the T10, and then imported it into Contacts app.

Click to collapse





tenoce said:


> It only partialy synchs my contacts. About 15% of the total I have in the Google cloud.

Click to collapse





articman said:


> Hi guys,
> I received the Teclast T10 with Android 7 (not TOS) just this monday but I discovered an issue. I don't know if this is a real issue or not, but I see that if I'm scrolling something slowly (for example web pages, home screen, zooming an image and so on), the framerate is lower than a faster scroll. Let me explain better (I'll try!  ): if I scroll a page as a normal reading movement, I see that the framerate is very low, but if I scroll fast leaving the finger from the screen, it runs very smoothly.
> Do you have this issue? It is very strange, because I imagine that a faster scrolling should be harder for the system more than a slower one.
> Seems as if the system resources are all allocated in order to manage the touch screen. In fact, for a faster scrolling leaving the finger from the touch, all is very smooth.
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems that the contacts not syncing is simply because teclast did not include the gogole contacts sync part of gapps in their rom. I tried flashing many different gapps, all of them caused forced close of many apps on the device, especially play store and gmail. This was a no go for me, even if it fixed my contacts not syncing.

So, I did a titanium backup of the contacts sync application that worked well after I flashed gapps.
I then flashed the system.img partition to get the Teclast provided Gapps and subsequently restored the titanium backup of google contacts sync.

This enables the "Contacts" option in the google account for syncing, and when you install the google contacts app from the play store you get all of your google contacts synced. This has the obvious advantage over an export / import scenario where you have a static copy of your contacts from the export date / time. This keeps your contacts in sync.

As I currently have 2 Teclast T10 tablets, I tried to restore the titanium backup back to the other tablet... but this does not work.

So, to get contacts syn working:

Flash TWRP
Flash Root (Magisk or SuperSU)
Flash Gapps (I used micro and full OpenGapps)
Boot rom, install Titanium Backup
Install Google contacts from Play Store
COnfigure SYnc and make sure your contacts appear correctly
Use SPFlash tool to flash original rom -this time only leave system checked as the option.
Once you finish flashing your system.img reboot.
Restore your backup of Google Contacts Sync 8.1
Configure Sync again
Enjoy your contacts.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 1, 2018)

*Kingston MicroSD as "standard" for Shenzen tablets*



Mark4242 said:


> It has E3C6 1.01 version.  I just put in a Sandisk brand 128GB card, rated MicroSDXC, UHS-1, same as the Samsung.  Booted up the T10 and as usual it says there is a corrupted SD card.  Settings formatted it for internal use.  This time, the Sandisk brand did not get a "card is too slow, consider a faster card" message and went to complete the formatting without error.  The next step is to migrate data.  So I chose to migrate data and it fails with an error "not enough storage".   But at least the SanDisk card is still showing OK in Settings/storage.  The other cards would all show "corrupted" after formatting and getting the "card is too slow".
> Ok, so data will not migrate.  Maybe its not supposed to when the SD is formatted for internal?
> But I notice that the extra storage does not show on the Documents app (shows 47.12GB free in left column) and it doesn't show in ES File Explorer app (shows 6.50GB/53.59GB).
> And there is another problem.  Even with this new SanDisk brand card not showing as corrupt, installing apps from the Play Store always fails.  To install an app, I have to dis-mount the microSD card first.
> ...

Click to collapse


@italianquadcore and @Mark4242 do you really want to know the reason for those famous brand MicroSD failures on your beloved Teclast T10?

Kingston microSD as "standard" for Shenzen tablets
"In a few exchanges with tech support reps for Teclast and Chuwi, I learned that they use Kingston microSD (aka TF) cards to test their claims for microSD compliance, and they also know that some brands don’t work if not formatted in the device itself (and even then, non-Kingston SDXC cards may not work).  So, if all else fails, try Kingston microSD."
https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/kingston-usd-as-standard-for-shenzen-tablets/

To fully understand your MicroSD shortcomings do read Hualalai's Teclast Master T10 Review.
"Cons:
1. OTG works, but lacks ex-FAT support.  Paragon (USD 5.99) will make an 128GB ex-FAT uSD card work via OTG, but not in the uSD slot.  [ -0.5 ]
2. Cannot make Samsung or Patriot 128GB uSD in the uSD slot work as internal storage, native or with Paragon.  Teclast marketing claim of native support for 128GB in the E3C6 series, since the T10 does not recognize ex-FAT natively, and ex-FAT (or NTFS) is needed for any SD size above 32GB.  If you put an ex-FAT uSD card of <=32GB in the uSD slot, the OS will tell you the uSD card is corrupted and needs to be “repaired”… which means reformatted as FAT.  BG says that Kingston uSD “will work”… IDK if that is internal storage only, T10 formatted. [ -1.0 ]
First wifi connection was initially unstable, but “forgetting” the troublesome SSID then re-authenticating gave me a stable connection.  Two more SSIDs authenticated fine and were stable, 2GHz and 5GHz."
https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-master-t10-review/


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 1, 2018)

nealed said:


> It seems that the contacts not syncing is simply because teclast did not include the gogole contacts sync part of gapps in their rom. I tried flashing many different gapps, all of them caused forced close of many apps on the device, especially play store and gmail. This was a no go for me, even if it fixed my contacts not syncing......

Click to collapse



The contacts that were imported from a  .vcf file sync fine after I turned on sync for the google account.


----------



## nealed (Apr 1, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Export your contacts as a .vcf file.
> Have you read this, you guys that have problems synching contacts?? @tenoce
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse





danieleal said:


> I flashed micro gapps just to get the calendar... Why don't you manually install the contacts?

Click to collapse





tenoce said:


> Thx. I wanted to save the time to search for them. But hell, will look after them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Mark4242 said:


> I've got the T10 working pretty well now (E3C6 US V1.01).    A few things I noticed while learning the machine:
> - With or without setting up the finger print reader, if it is double tapped, it will cycle through the active aps.
> - Have set up two fingers on the reader so far, both require about 10 different touches to complete.  Move your finger around so it gets different "views" of your print.  This is what makes it work nearly 100% of the time.
> - Put in a 128Gb Samsung brand microSD card and formatted for "internal" use.  Later took it out, deleted the partitions, reformated it on the desktop, and it never worked in the T10 again.  But it works fine in the desktop.  T10  thinks its corrupt, or has no space.
> - Exported my contacts on the Samsung S5 as a .vcf file.  Then using blue tooth, sent it to the T10, and then imported it into Contacts app.

Click to collapse





tenoce said:


> It only partialy synchs my contacts. About 15% of the total I have in the Google cloud.

Click to collapse





articman said:


> Hi guys,
> I received the Teclast T10 with Android 7 (not TOS) just this monday but I discovered an issue. I don't know if this is a real issue or not, but I see that if I'm scrolling something slowly (for example web pages, home screen, zooming an image and so on), the framerate is lower than a faster scroll. Let me explain better (I'll try!  ): if I scroll a page as a normal reading movement, I see that the framerate is very low, but if I scroll fast leaving the finger from the screen, it runs very smoothly.
> Do you have this issue? It is very strange, because I imagine that a faster scrolling should be harder for the system more than a slower one.
> Seems as if the system resources are all allocated in order to manage the touch screen. In fact, for a faster scrolling leaving the finger from the touch, all is very smooth.
> ...

Click to collapse





Mark4242 said:


> The contacts that were imported from a  .vcf file sync fine after I turned on sync for the google account.

Click to collapse



Hi Mark,


thanks for specifying. I cannot get my head round this one, and didn't realise that the syncing worked after the import... Good to know.
Thanks.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Apr 2, 2018)

TOS v2.02 is only for E3C6? I can't install it on E3C5?
And what is difference between 1.05 and 1.05G?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Apr 2, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> TOS v2.02 is only for E3C6? I can't install it on E3C5?
> And what is difference between 1.05 and 1.05G?

Click to collapse



Your first question, I don't think you could install it on E3C5, why should there otherwise be 2 different ROM versions. You could ask Teclast on their Facebook page to get a official answer.

And 2nd question; 1.05G = Global ROM / international


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Apr 2, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Your first question, I don't think you could install it on E3C5, why should there otherwise be 2 different ROM versions. You could ask Teclast on their Facebook page to get a official answer.
> 
> And 2nd question; 1.05G = Global ROM / international

Click to collapse



But 1.05 is international too? 1.35- Chinese version. On 1.05 I haven't Chinese apps


----------



## Lizzi555 (Apr 2, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> But 1.05 is international too? 1.35- Chinese version. On 1.05 I haven't Chinese apps

Click to collapse



Yep
1.05 and 1.05_g is the same global version. 1.35 is chinese version.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Apr 2, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Yep
> 1.05 and 1.05_g is the same global version. 1.35 is chinese version.

Click to collapse



Thank's. Do you know, how does it depend- which version the device will receive- 1.05g or 1.05?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Apr 2, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Yep
> 1.05 and 1.05_g is the same global version. 1.35 is chinese version.

Click to collapse



are there differences between 1.05 and 1.35 except the Chinese apps arent installed 9n 1.05?

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Apr 2, 2018)

*Power profiles - Using Ampere Build 2.22*

Have noted since updating my T10 to Build 1.35 that the Battery function in settings does not chart at all any more. Even more strange is that Ampere 2.22 never shows a value whether charging or discharging. It's always zero. 
When I start Ampere a warning shows that says the device "does not seem to support Power Profiles for Android correctly". Ampere will probably show 0 mA.
That's what I see. 
Any one know why this is so.?
Geo57


----------



## Lizzi555 (Apr 2, 2018)

vladimir95-spb said:


> Thank's. Do you know, how does it depend- which version the device will receive- 1.05g or 1.05?

Click to collapse



It is only the naming of the files. 
If you look into : "Settings" - "About tablet" : it should show "Build number"  V1.05_20180306

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




Crazy_Oni said:


> are there differences between 1.05 and 1.35 except the Chinese apps arent installed 9n 1.05?
> 
> sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tried 1.35 on one of my tablets, but it was not as stable as 1.05 so I flashed back to 1.05.

Downloading and installing the Google contacts sync apk helped me to sync my contacts correctly.
Besides batterie state issue it is running fine.

Following the change log both versions should be the same.


----------



## piri1312 (Apr 2, 2018)

My Numero build" V1.05_20180307 ?????

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

My Numero build" V1.05_2018037  ????


----------



## BiG_FooT (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone interested in *colour calibration* and *navbar tuning* options added to the Android Nougat System-UI-Tuner? Explanation: https://wccftech.com/enable-system-ui-tuner-android-7-nougat/

 My T10 E3C5 is currently running v1.35 ROM. It's very stable but white colour is a little bit greenish and the navigation bar is cluttered with too many buttons. (screenshot, volume up/down). You can adapt it to your needs with the two options Colour Balance Tuner https://www.androidpolice.com/2016/...calibration-now-available-in-system-ui-tuner/ and Nav Bar Tuner that I have added. 

If there are enough people interested I will work on a guide with downloadable Modded SystemUI.apk for V1.35 ROM. (you have to be ROOTED to be able to replace the original SystemUI.apk). Hit the *thanks button*  below this message if you are interested.

Upate: Tutorial in Post #851 / page 86


----------



## articman (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi to all,
I noticed another thing about this tablet (E3C6, fw 1.01).
When I'm typing, I hear the key sound that sometimes is rightly quiet, sometimes, instead, is louder. Do you have the same issue?
It seems as if the sound was stuck for one or two pressures and, in one time, all the sound of the previous pressing are played together.


----------



## misterblue31 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello guys, I have a T10 E3C5 here is my feedback for the problem of ghost touchscreen:

- t10_e3c5_g_v1.02_20171016 = no ghost touchsceen
- t10_e3c5_g_v1.03_20171127 = no ghost touchscreen
- t10_e3c5_g_v1.05_20180306 = ghost touchscreen
- t10_e3c5_v1.24_20171011 = no ghost touchscreen
- t10_e3c5_v1.28_20171120 = no ghost touchscreen
- t10_e3c5_v1.32_20171220 = ghost touchscreen
- t10_e3c5_v1.35_20180224 = ghost touchscreen
- t10_e3c5_v2.01_20180227 = ghost touchscreen


----------



## piri1312 (Apr 3, 2018)

My Teclast T10 E3C6 does not see my 5Ghz network how to fix?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Apr 3, 2018)

piri1312 said:


> My Teclast T10 E3C6 does not see my 5Ghz network how to fix?

Click to collapse



yes, change the 5Ghz frequency. 

sent with SM-G955F / Galaxy S8+ with tapatalk


----------



## piri1312 (Apr 3, 2018)

How to do?


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 3, 2018)

*Change the 5GHz frequency in your router*



piri1312 said:


> How to do?

Click to collapse



You must change the 5GHz frequency in the settings of your router in order to match the 5GHz frequency of Teclast T10. Channel 6 for 2.5 GHz and channel 36 for 5GHz.
Use any wifi-analyzer app to check the frequencies available.


----------



## abaithad (Apr 3, 2018)

articman said:


> Hi to all,
> I noticed another thing about this tablet (E3C6, fw 1.01).
> When I'm typing, I hear the key sound that sometimes is rightly quiet, sometimes, instead, is louder. Do you have the same issue?
> It seems as if the sound was stuck for one or two pressures and, in one time, all the sound of the previous pressing are played together.

Click to collapse



Hi,

The problem is with the AOSP keyboard used by teclast. You can switch to gboard or flash aosp keyboad flashable zip (Just google it ) and you'll be fine.


----------



## articman (Apr 3, 2018)

abaithad said:


> Hi,
> 
> The problem is with the AOSP keyboard used by teclast. You can switch to gboard or flash aosp keyboad flashable zip (Just google it ) and you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



Hello,
thank you for your reply.
I'm already using gboard, but the issue still remains. I don't know what is the reason of this problem.
Anyway, this is avoidable just turning off the keyboard pressure volume (and I prefeer this way instead of the volume turned on  ).

The major issue that I noticed on this tablet is the smoothless of the homescreen, the menus and all that can be linked to a "2D" use of the tablet.
Let me explain better: I've already written about that, but without any solution.
Actually I'm under 1.01 firmware version (E3C6 global). I also tried TOS and Android 7.0 for the E3C5 (yes, it works!  ) but this issue still remains.
The tablet experience is very smooth on 2d games and 3d games, but when I'm using applications like "system settings", Chrome, Edge and so on, the video is smooth just when I leave the finger from the screen. If I'm scrolling the page or menu, the framerate seems to be lower than 30 fps. Instead, if I started to scroll and, then, I remove the finger from the screen, the menu still scrolls, but now with an higher fps (very smooth as I'm expecting, let me say).
This issue doesn't happen with other terminals (like Nexus 5, an "old" Moto G, my actual Huawei P9 and so on).
Do you have never noticed this issue?

Thank you


----------



## abaithad (Apr 3, 2018)

You're right !
Just remembered that i flashed a pixel ui sound zip that replaces keyboard ui sound too, it fixed this problem

About the slow experience, it's difficult to say, but did you check that all processors are running? Does the frequency jumps to higher values when you scroll (big cores)? Does this happen only when tablet is in charge? Also you can try forcing gpu rendering in developers options or changing the value of "persist.sys.scrollingcache" entry in build.prop and see if it helps. 
Personally i don't have these problems, touchscreen experience isn't the best compared to brand smartphone but this is hw related, and it is not only about scrolling.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 4, 2018)

articman said:


> Hi to all,
> I noticed another thing about this tablet (E3C6, fw 1.01).
> When I'm typing, I hear the key sound that sometimes is rightly quiet, sometimes, instead, is louder. Do you have the same issue?
> It seems as if the sound was stuck for one or two pressures and, in one time, all the sound of the previous pressing are played together.

Click to collapse



I noticed that the click sound would sometimes skip when on bluetooth.   When playing through the speakers, it will give a fast double click when the same letter is pressed twice, and the normal click when different letters are being pressed.   So any words that have two of the same letter together like " letter" or "look" will give a funny sounding click.  Once I realized that was happening, I can see the clicks are working correctly.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 5, 2018)

The micrSD formatting problem continues.  Today I received a Kingston 128GB microSD card, and it will not format as internal storage.  So that makes two Samsung, one SanDisk, and one Kingston that refuse to format as internal storage.   Has anyone here successfully formatted a 128GB micrSD SDXC card as Internal storage?  All these cards formatted as Portable storage, but none as internal.  
I am open to suggestions as to what to try next.  Maybe update the driver?  How?


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ooops.  Double post.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 5, 2018)

In an attempt to fix the microSD problem on my E3C6, I flashed the V1.02 version.  Now the tablet is in Chinese.  Seeing as I can't read Chinese can someone help me find the setting to change it to English?   I have searched the forum for this but didn't find it.   Also fumbled through Settings without being able to find where to change the language, although I know its under a heading of Language & Input.  
Thanks, 
Mark.


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 5, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> In an attempt to fix the microSD problem on my E3C6, I flashed the V1.02 version.  Now the tablet is in Chinese.  Seeing as I can't read Chinese can someone help me find the setting to change it to English?   I have searched the forum for this but didn't find it.   Also fumbled through Settings without being able to find where to change the language, although I know its under a heading of Language & Input.
> Thanks,
> Mark.

Click to collapse



I usually use a phone with Google translate installed and just photograph the page in settings on the tablet to translate the Chinese. It's clunky but it works. ?


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 5, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> I usually use a phone with Google translate installed and just photograph the page in settings on the tablet to translate the Chinese. It's clunky but it works.

Click to collapse



I use Google Translate on my phone often, but never knew it would work through the camera!  That is just too cool watching all the text translate before your eyes!  Thank you so much!  You made my day.


----------



## abaithad (Apr 5, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> In an attempt to fix the microSD problem on my E3C6, I flashed the V1.02 version.  Now the tablet is in Chinese.  Seeing as I can't read Chinese can someone help me find the setting to change it to English?   I have searched the forum for this but didn't find it.   Also fumbled through Settings without being able to find where to change the language, although I know its under a heading of Language & Input.
> Thanks,
> Mark.

Click to collapse



Hi,
The language menu in settings has a "globe" pictogram,  under google account menu,
After,click on first item in the list, and click the "+" button on next menu to add your language, at the end, set it to first position i(drag button) n order to replace Chinese.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Apr 5, 2018)

*Navbar tuner, Color Balance and Night Mode enabled in Systen-UI-Tuner*

As promised earlier here's the tutorial how to enable System-UI-Tuner and have 3 additional options available by replacing your SYSTEMUI.APK by the modded one in this post. I have modded the SYSTEMUI.APK from Teclast T10 *Model E3C5 *ROM *version 1.35* So don't use my file on another ROM version!!

New options:

Night mode (blue light filter)
Color Calibration
Navigation bar tuner (to remove software screenshot and volume buttons)

READ CARREFULLY, YOUR DEVICE COULD GET SOFT BRICKED
This tutorial is at your own risk, so *MAKE A FULL BACK-UP first in TWRP*!!
Device must be rooted to replace the SYSTEMUI.APK
Check if your current Build-number is V1.35_20180224 (Go to: settings / About tablet)

OK, now you have made your FULL BACK UP you are ready to go!

 First enable System-UI-Tuner by pulling down quick settings and press and hold the GEAR button on the top right for at least 10 seconds. If you have done it correctly you will see that the GEAR ICON has changed and showing a GEAR with a Wrench on top of it (see first screenshot)
 Download the attached ZIP file from this post (see below) SystemUI for T10 E3C5 ROM v1.35.zip 
 Unzip the file and copy the extracted file Systemui.apk to the internal storage of your T10. For example to the download folder.
 Now install a root capable file explorer from Play Store. I have used Solid Explorer. 
 Open download folder within Solid explorer and copy the SystemUI.apk
 Browse to ROOT > SYSTEM > PRIV-APP > SYSTEMUI
 Now be careful! *Replace* the original SystemUI.apk by the modded one. *Do not* change the name of the original SystemUI.apk first because than your system will keep crashing. So only directly replace. SystemUI will crash now only one time. Than it will be stable again.
 I did not have to change the permissions of the file (see screenshot 3 for the correct settings)
 Reboot and check in the setting menu > System-UI-Tuner the new enabled options! 
Enjoy Night mode, Navbar tuner and Color balance!


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 6, 2018)

BTW, flashing the E3C6 to V1.02 did not fix the microSD format for internal use problem.   But V1.02 does seem to be pretty stable, although it did freeze one time while uninstalling an app.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 7, 2018)

After flashing V1.02 on the E3C6, TWRP recovery was installed.  I was getting ready to root the T10, so I started boot mode where it shows choice of Recovery, FastBoot, and Normal.  This is a black screen with white micro font so very small I have to read it with a magnifying glass.  Well, I accidentally take the Fastboot option, and then it displays "=> FASTBOOT mode..." and that is all she wrote.  Just a black screen with white text.  Just sits like that.  Holding power button does nothing, power and vol down does nothing.  Tried connecting to PC with the USB and Win10 plays its little tune indicating it has connected, but I see nothing that shows access to the T10.  Opened a Command Prompt and tried command "adb reboot recovery" and "adb reboot normal"  but the response was "device not found".  So I am stuck.  How do I re-boot this tablet while its frozen?


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hold the power button for 30 seconds, followed by three presses in quick succession. That should restart the tablet.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 7, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> Hold the power button for 30 seconds, followed by three presses in quick succession. That should restart the tablet.

Click to collapse



  No luck.  Tried 30 seconds, up to 1 minute, but still no change in the screen or reboot.


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 7, 2018)

Reset hole on the bottom of the tablet??


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 7, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> Reset hole on the bottom of the tablet??

Click to collapse



No such luck.  That little hole is the microphone, believe it or not.   So I decided to do the "unsolder the battery" trick.  Pried off the screen from the aluminum back, unsoldered the red power wire.  Checked the screen, and the text was gone, screen was black.  Soldered the wire on again, and it booted right up.  Everything seems fine. 

So I'm looking for a micro switch that is normally closed and when pushed opens (breaks the circuit) and mount it in a space to the left of the camera.  Hook up the + wires to it, and drill a pin hole in the back so it can be pushed with a paper clip.  Should do the trick.  When I find a micro switch and actually install it I'll post some pics of the project.  

The case ended up with a few little nicks on the edges from prying, but at least it's not bricked.


----------



## nealed (Apr 7, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> No such luck.  That little hole is the microphone, believe it or not.   So I decided to do the "unsolder the battery" trick.  Pried off the screen from the aluminum back, unsoldered the red power wire.  Checked the screen, and the text was gone, screen was black.  Soldered the wire on again, and it booted right up.  Everything seems fine.
> 
> So I'm looking for a micro switch that is normally closed and when pushed opens (breaks the circuit) and mount it in a space to the left of the camera.  Hook up the + wires to it, and drill a pin hole in the back so it can be pushed with a paper clip.  Should do the trick.  When I find a micro switch and actually install it I'll post some pics of the project.
> 
> The case ended up with a few little nicks on the edges from prying, but at least it's not bricked.

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't see this before. When in fastboot mode the only way to get the tablet back is to connect it to a computer and send fastboot command: eg: fastboot reboot recovery to get it to reboot into recovery. (The solder trick also works). This is the first Android device I have seen where the power button does not react in all circumstances. Teclast should really sort this out, it is ridiculous to have to unsolder the battery (or even wait for the battery to empty itself) to get the tablet restarted after an unintentional button press. 

Glad it is not bricked.


----------



## panava (Apr 7, 2018)

I had ordered mine in Oct last year from Gearbest.  After a long time waiting it arrived on 16 Jan 2018. Everything ok till a month ago.  Suddenly I have a dead zone across  the touch screen.  Ironically this was the same reason I put aside my Pipo M6. Exactly at the same point.  Damn! 
Any suggestions.? 





If I try to draw a straight line in the affected area I get this:


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 7, 2018)

*T10 and WIFI - speed test*

I've purchased a new router, ASUS RT-AC86U, I've performed some wifi tests with T10 and this new router.

First of all these are the specifications of router RT-AC86U:



802.11a : 6,9,12,18,24,36,48,54 Mbps
 802.11b : 1, 2, 5.5, 11 Mbps
 802.11g : 6,9,12,18,24,36,48,54 Mbps
 802.11n : up to 450 Mbps
 802.11ac : up to 1734 Mbps
 1024QAM (2.4GHz) : up to 750 Mbps
 1024QAM (5GHz) : up to 2167 Mbps
 
These are tests performed with Teclast T10, E3C5, firmware v1.28, using 5 ghz wifi frequency.
I've set RT-AC86U to follow the "WIFI channels" specifications in "EUROPE".
Following is a table showing the channel number, connection test (if wifi was available or not, connected or not connected), and the mbit/sec speed (displayed by T10 in wifi informations, and confirmed inside router's wifi info page).

*Channel -> connected or not -> mbit/sec speed
*--------------------------------
36 - connected - 433 Mbps
40 - connected - 433 Mbps
44 - connected - 433 Mbps
48 - connected - 433 Mbps
52 - wifi available after 1 minute - 433 Mbps
56 - wifi available  after 3 minutes - 433 Mbps
60 - wifi available  after 3 minutes - 433 Mbps
64 - wifi available  after 3 minutes - 433 Mbps
100 - nothing to do
104 - nothing to do
108 - nothing to do
112 - nothing to do
116 - nothing to do
132 - nothing to do
136 - nothing to do
140 - nothing to do

I've performed the same tests, but with "WIFI channels" specifications in "CHINA".

*Channel -> connected or not -> mbit/sec speed*
--------------------------------
 149 - connected - 433 Mbps
153 - connected - 433 Mbps
157 - connected - 433 Mbps
161 - connected - 433 Mbps
165 - connected - 433 Mbps

For a list of allowed channels, see here (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels).
We MUST be careful to use the correct range of channels in our country (it may be illegal to use other channels).

Here some tests performed using the "IPERF" command utility, router is IPERF server - line command in all clients was "iperf -t 60 -c [router address]" - router's wifi 5 Ghz channel is 44 :

*Client Name - Data Transfer (MBytes) - Bandwidth (Mbits/sec)
*--------------------------------
notebook 2.4 ghz - 1002 MBytes - 140 Mbits/sec
notebook 5.0 ghz - 1.86 GBytes - 267 Mbits/sec
computer lan 1Gb - 4.87 GBytes - 697 Mbits/sec
tplink usb3      -  832 MBytes - 116 Mbits/sec
Teclast T10      - 1.64 GBytes - 234 Mbits/sec

My notebook has an integrated wifi card manufactured by Intel, model AC7260, max speed 867 mbit/sec.
My computer was connected via 1 gigabit ethernet cable.
TPLink USB3 is a USB3 dongle manufactured by TPLink, model Archer T4U, connected to my computer, max speed 867 mbit/sec.
 Teclast T10 - IPERF app is this (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nextdoordeveloper.miperf.miperf).


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 7, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> No such luck.  That little hole is the microphone, believe it or not.   So I decided to do the "unsolder the battery" trick.  Pried off the screen from the aluminum back, unsoldered the red power wire.  Checked the screen, and the text was gone, screen was black.  Soldered the wire on again, and it booted right up.  Everything seems fine.
> 
> So I'm looking for a micro switch that is normally closed and when pushed opens (breaks the circuit) and mount it in a space to the left of the camera.  Hook up the + wires to it, and drill a pin hole in the back so it can be pushed with a paper clip.  Should do the trick.  When I find a micro switch and actually install it I'll post some pics of the project.
> 
> The case ended up with a few little nicks on the edges from prying, but at least it's not bricked.

Click to collapse




It is not necessary to open the tablet in order to power it off. Just wait for battery discharged, this is what I've done several months ago when stock recovery stopped to work (there were no ways to power the tablet off) - the battery discharged very quickly as the display was always on .
One question: have you solved your problem with your Micro-SD card?


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 7, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> @italianquadcore and @Mark4242 do you really want to know the reason for those famous brand MicroSD failures on your beloved Teclast T10?

Click to collapse



Sorry, but my Samsung MicroSD card works well in my T10 tablet. I use my T10 for professional targets, so I don't need to belove it!!! 



YuriRM said:


> Kingston microSD as "standard" for Shenzen tablets
> "In a few exchanges with tech support reps for Teclast and Chuwi, I learned that they use Kingston microSD (aka TF) cards to test their claims for microSD compliance, and they also know that some brands don’t work if not formatted in the device itself (and even then, non-Kingston SDXC cards may not work).  So, if all else fails, try Kingston microSD."
> https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/kingston-usd-as-standard-for-shenzen-tablets/

Click to collapse



It is not possible for a manufacturer to test all possible MicroSD cards, so it is a normal behavior to choose one, two or max three brands for testing purposes. Do Teclast use Kingston cards? What is the problem? Kingston is a good brand, not a cheap brand.



YuriRM said:


> To fully understand your MicroSD shortcomings do read Hualalai's Teclast Master T10 Review.
> "Cons:
> 1. OTG works, but lacks ex-FAT support.  Paragon (USD 5.99) will make an 128GB ex-FAT uSD card work via OTG, but not in the uSD slot.  [ -0.5 ]
> 2. Cannot make Samsung or Patriot 128GB uSD in the uSD slot work as internal storage, native or with Paragon.  Teclast marketing claim of native support for 128GB in the E3C6 series, since the T10 does not recognize ex-FAT natively, and ex-FAT (or NTFS) is needed for any SD size above 32GB.  If you put an ex-FAT uSD card of <=32GB in the uSD slot, the OS will tell you the uSD card is corrupted and needs to be “repaired”… which means reformatted as FAT.  BG says that Kingston uSD “will work”… IDK if that is internal storage only, T10 formatted. [ -1.0 ]"
> https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/teclast-master-t10-review/

Click to collapse



In all Android devices there is a lack of support for something regarding USB or external storage. For example, some years ago, only few Android devices supported the USB OTG, even today there are cheap devices (T10 is a cheap device) with a poor support of MicroSD cards or external devices. But regarding USB, T10 users are in good hands (see my video on Youtube), while with MicroSD cards something must be improved. exFat support may be poor or even missing, anyway on T10 there is a good support for NTFS fs, and for FAT32 (but we have to consider the limits of FAT32 fs).
Do not forget that NTFS/FAT32/exFAT are under patents and copyright of Microsoft, Microsoft wants to be paid for each Android devices sold, nothing in this world is free. Also for this reason most of brands have removed the support for MicroSD external storage. Search on Internet "Microsoft receives money for each android device sold" and you see.....

In my humble opinion we should thank Teclast to have included Micro-SD support in T10 tablet, considering that most of today's Android devices do not support external MicroSD card anymore.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 7, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> It is not necessary to open the tablet in order to power it off. Just wait for battery discharged, this is what I've done several months ago when stock recovery stopped to work (there were no ways to power the tablet off) - the battery discharged very quickly as the display was always on .
> One question: have you solved your problem with your Micro-SD card?

Click to collapse



I was able to get a 2GB SD card (not SDXC) to work.  Can't find a 128GB SD (non XC) card.   If anyone knows where to buy one, let me know.  I've got $120 worth of 128GB cards that I can't use.  LOL!


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 7, 2018)

Having problems doing a Nandroid backup.  Unlocked the bootloader.  Installed TWRP.  When I boot into TWRP (power and vol +) the text comes up and I select "Recovery".  Then a message "Orange State  The bootloader has been unlocked and cannot be trusted.  Rebooting in 5 seconds."  Then it shows a picture of a dead android character and underneath it says "no command".   If left alone a few minutes it reboots.   The T10 is not yet rooted.    What am I doing wrong?  All I want to do is make a backup before the T10 is rooted.   I expected to see a nice menu show up looking like this from the tutorial at Root My Galaxy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Here is the results of installing TWRP on the T10, it looks like it worked to me.  Then I did the reboot command and it booted up fresh.  Chinese language and everything.  LOL!


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 8, 2018)

Funny thing.  I wrote to Teclast via Facebook Messenger about the microSD card formatting problem.  They wrote back asking for the ID, and said they would send me firmware to root it.  Hmmmm.  Official Teclast Root Firmware?  This should be interesting.


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 8, 2018)

That'll be very interesting Mark, do share.... If it works! ?


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 8, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I was able to get a 2GB SD card (not SDXC) to work.  Can't find a 128GB SD (non XC) card.   If anyone knows where to buy one, let me know.  I've got $120 worth of 128GB cards that I can't use.  LOL!

Click to collapse




You can purchase all SDHC cards, so you can have up to 32 GB of memory (FAT32 fs). How many 128GB cards have you purchased? Have you tried to format an SD card as internal storage (this is an option we have when we cannot use NTFS/FAT32/exFAT fs)?




Mark4242 said:


> Funny thing.  I wrote to Teclast via Facebook  Messenger about the microSD card formatting problem.  They wrote back  asking for the ID, and said they would send me firmware to root it.   Hmmmm.  Official Teclast Root Firmware?  This should be  interesting.

Click to collapse




I do not want to be a buzzkill, but whenever Teclast speaks about "root", they just mean "full flash file"... they will provide you with a link of the full firmware file, obviously the global firmware (E3C6_G), not the chinese firmware (E3C6).


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Apr 8, 2018)

panava said:


> I had ordered mine in Oct last year from Gearbest.  After a long time waiting it arrived on 16 Jan 2018. Everything ok till a month ago.  Suddenly I have a dead zone across  the touch screen.  Ironically this was the same reason I put aside my Pipo M6. Exactly at the same point.  Damn!
> Any suggestions.?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. I find that the dead zone is minimized when moving finger up or down rapidly across the zone. When moving slower it is more apparent. Used the same app you did to discover the extent of the situation.  There are times  when it seems to be ok though.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 8, 2018)

geo_57_3103 said:


> I have the same problem. I find that the dead zone is minimized when moving finger up or down rapidly across the zone. When moving slower it is more apparent. Used the same app you did to discover the extent of the situation. There are times when it seems to be ok though.

Click to collapse



Is that for real or a fake artifact introduced by that app? An identical spot on unrelated devices looks suspicious to me.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 8, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> You can purchase all SDHC cards, so you can have up to 32 GB of memory (FAT32 fs). How many 128GB cards have you purchased? Have you tried to format an SD card as internal storage (this is an option we have when we cannot use NTFS/FAT32/exFAT fs)?
> 
> .

Click to collapse



I have successfully formatted a 2GB Sandisk card that is labeled "2GB microSD", so it is not an xc and probably not even a class 10.

I did manage to ruin a SanDisk 32Gb SDHC I class 10 trying to format.  It now only registers as 8MB. LOL! 

I have purchased two Samsung sdxc , one Sandisk sdxc, and one Kingston sdxc, all of them are 128GB.   None of them will format as internal storage.  They all either get an error during formatting, or after formatting, the card is listed as corrupted and does not show as additional memory.   All these cards format as "portable" storage just fine.  They won't format as internal storage.    

I use EasyUS to format the cards.  It will format a 128GB as fat32 with no problem.  But still, the T10 will fail when formatting as internal storage, ususally around the 60% mark of format.  Sometimes the routine times out.

Are you saying the largest card that can be formatted for Internal Storage is only 32GB??????
What type and size of microSD card have you formatted as internal storage?


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Apr 8, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Is that for real or a fake artifact introduced by that app? An identical spot on unrelated devices looks suspicious to me.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I don't think it's an artifact. At times the same horizontal area is dead in other apps:
e.g. 
1. Using Swiftkey keyboard - can't select the proposed word replacements because the area is dead to the touch. 
2. Various games (match 3 types) I have to rotate the screen 180 deg in my hands in order to choose a specific area of the game - dead in one position and live turned upside down.
3. Some menu items - in system settings for example sometimes require a 90 or 180 shift in the screen to make the selection.
Geo57


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 8, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I have successfully formatted a 2GB Sandisk card that is labeled "2GB microSD", so it is not an xc and probably not even a class 10.
> 
> I did manage to ruin a SanDisk 32Gb SDHC I class 10 trying to format.  It now only registers as 8MB. LOL!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My MicroSDHC is Sandisk SL128 (128 GB) formatted with FAT32 fs - I used the Windows' command line "format" with parameter "/FS:FAT32" - Windows GUI cannot format FAT32 partitions for MicroSD with size more than 32 GB, while applications or command line can do it.

Manufacturer and model of MicroSD can be displayed using app "SD Insight" (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.humanlogic.sdi).

If you still will have problem with MicroSD, you should consider that your MicroSD slot may be damaged. Indeed I've found the microsd tray a little fragile, for this reason I prefer to avoid a continuous insert/remove of my microsd card.

I attach some useful links:

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc976818.aspx
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
https://www.partitionwizard.com/convertpartition/fat32-partition-size-limit.html
https://support.wdc.com/knowledgebase/answer.aspx?ID=1287
https://www.howtogeek.com/235596/whats-the-difference-between-fat32-exfat-and-ntfs/


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 9, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> My MicroSDHC is Sandisk SL128 (128 GB) formatted with FAT32 fs - I used the Windows' command line "format" with parameter "/FS:FAT32" - Windows GUI cannot format FAT32 partitions for MicroSD with size more than 32 GB, while applications or command line can do it.
> 
> Manufacturer and model of MicroSD can be displayed using app "SD Insight" (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.humanlogic.sdi).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



According to the SD Association, SDHC cards are only available in 2GB to 32GB sizes.  Anything over 32GB is a SDXC card. 
" Windows GUI cannot format FAT32 partitions for MicroSD with size more than 32 GB, while applications or command line can do it."  I am using Win10 Pro.  When trying for format 128GB sd card the command line will error out.  It was only able to format fat32 on 32GB or less.   EasyUS program was able to format 128GB as fat32.   The T10 would still not take it as Internal storage.  Only portable storage.  

Is you card formatted as "Internal" or "Removable" storage?


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> According to the SD Association, SDHC cards are only available in 2GB to 32GB sizes.  Anything over 32GB is a SDXC card.
> " Windows GUI cannot format FAT32 partitions for MicroSD with size more than 32 GB, while applications or command line can do it."  I am using Win10 Pro.  When trying for format 128GB sd card the command line will error out.  It was only able to format fat32 on 32GB or less.   EasyUS program was able to format 128GB as fat32.   The T10 would still not take it as Internal storage.  Only portable storage.
> 
> Is you card formatted as "Internal" or "Removable" storage?

Click to collapse



Removable storage.


----------



## panava (Apr 9, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Is that for real or a fake artifact introduced by that app? An identical spot on unrelated devices looks suspicious to me.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it is not a fake artifact. You can install touch pad test and check for yourself.  Uninstall it afterwards.  



geo_57_3103 said:


> I don't think it's an artifact. At times the same horizontal area is dead in other apps:
> e.g.
> 1. Using Swiftkey keyboard - can't select the proposed word replacements because the area is dead to the touch.
> 2. Various games (match 3 types) I have to rotate the screen 180 deg in my hands in order to choose a specific area of the game - dead in one position and live turned upside down.
> ...

Click to collapse



That is the problem. I have managed to temporary fix the problem with RedPi's app, Touchscreen Repair.  I say temporary since the problem shows again, not sure if it is after a reboot. 
So it is a firmware issue. 
I hoped that it could be the same with my Pipo but had no luck. In this case it is a hardware problem.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 9, 2018)

misterblue31 said:


> Hello guys, I have a T10 E3C5 here is my feedback for the problem of ghost touchscreen:
> 
> - t10_e3c5_g_v1.02_20171016 = no ghost touchsceen
> - t10_e3c5_g_v1.03_20171127 = no ghost touchscreen
> ...

Click to collapse


@panava and @geo_57_3103   have you read this post by misterblue31 ?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## panava (Apr 9, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> @panava and @geo_57_3103   have you read this post by misterblue31 ?  Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes!  The issue is not ghost touches. It is about screen not responding to touch. 
Mostly when the screen is in the horizontal  (landscape) position.


----------



## JBugman (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello

I want to buy this tablet for mostly reading PDF and playing retro games on. Both will be from a MicroSD card which will be portable

Is this ta let okay for just that?

Thanks


----------



## fastmix (Apr 9, 2018)

JBugman said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to buy this tablet for mostly reading PDF and playing retro games on. Both will be from a MicroSD card which will be portable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can only tell you my experience, Ordered mine from Gearbest, received An e3c5, never soffered ghost touches, I was using the chinese firmware 1.35 rooted with twrp and magisk but now I am using 1.05 global, no bloatware whatsoever, this last one is just more stable, up to 32 gb you can use any micro sd from 64 up you may have some problem using it has system storage.
Before this one I had a xiaomi mipad 2 this one is way better, all and all it's a great tablet for the price, the hardware good, after you calibrate the screen colors you will love it.:good:


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 9, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Removable storage.

Click to collapse



Well, there you have it.  All those 128GB cards format and work as Removable storage just fine.  They don't format as Internal storage, and that is my issue.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Well, there you have it.  All those 128GB cards format and work as Removable storage just fine.  They don't format as Internal storage, and that is my issue.

Click to collapse



besides, for what do you need this card as Internal storage?
Aren't 64GB Internal storage enough? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Well, there you have it.  All those 128GB cards format and work as Removable storage just fine.  They don't format as Internal storage, and that is my issue.

Click to collapse



On Internet I've found these useful articles - carefully read these articles, mainly to know the pros and cons to use microSD as "Adoptable Storage" :

https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-format-microsd-cards-as-internal-storage
https://fossbytes.com/android-sd-card-internal-storage-adoptable-storage/
https://www.androidcentral.com/adoptable-storage


----------



## matthias1203 (Apr 10, 2018)

ok so contacnts work again. I flash back to 1.35 version. for me is really stable. didn't test it on TOS
for contacts you need to install.
> google contact sync (i installed 8.0 version) search on apkmirror AND
>contacts app from goolgle play 
after that you go to settings and than apps and look for both of them and give them permissions for contacts phone sms....


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 11, 2018)

Eureka! Ghost Touches are now explained... a desguised Android 8.1 Oreo is being tested on Teclast T10. You are just beta testers unknowingly. :highfive:

Android 8.1 Oreo Multi-Touch Bug Will Be Fixed In June Update
https://www.xda-developers.com/android-8-1-oreo-multi-touch-bug-fixed-june-update/

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Apr 11, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Eureka! Ghost Touches are now explained... a desguised Android 8.1 Oreo is being tested on Teclast T10. You are just beta testers unknowingly. :highfive:
> 
> Android 8.1 Oreo Multi-Touch Bug Will Be Fixed In June Update
> https://www.xda-developers.com/android-8-1-oreo-multi-touch-bug-fixed-june-update/
> ...

Click to collapse



and you think we will get a fixed Android 8.1 on our teclast t10? i dont think so. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BiG_FooT (Apr 11, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Eureka! Ghost Touches are now explained... a desguised Android 8.1 Oreo is being tested on Teclast T10. You are just beta testers unknowingly. :highfive:
> 
> Android 8.1 Oreo Multi-Touch Bug Will Be Fixed In June Update
> https://www.xda-developers.com/android-8-1-oreo-multi-touch-bug-fixed-june-update/

Click to collapse


 FUN


----------



## misterblue31 (Apr 12, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Eureka! Ghost Touches are now explained... a desguised Android 8.1 Oreo is being tested on Teclast T10. You are just beta testers unknowingly. :highfive:
> 
> Android 8.1 Oreo Multi-Touch Bug Will Be Fixed In June Update
> https://www.xda-developers.com/android-8-1-oreo-multi-touch-bug-fixed-june-update/
> ...

Click to collapse



Very good, except that Teclast E3C5/E3C6 uses android 7.0 (including TOS)


----------



## newxdacomer (Apr 12, 2018)

Frist, thanks for creating this topic.

Just like to clarify something: on page 1, the notes
regarding TOS, item 2; it means:

    To revert to the original Stock ROM (e.g. v1.35/china or v1.05/global) from TOS, SP Flash Tool need be used to flash the full ROM, which can be downloaded from Teclast website.

Teclast is a Chinese company in Canton China, its name in Chinese is "台電", full name "台電科技" (Tai-Dian Technologies).  "台電" so happens to be the nickname of "*台*灣*電*力公司" (Taiwan Power Company) in Taiwan.  Google has very little information about things in China, but it knows Taiwan well, so Google Translate put "Taiwan Power Company" in there.

Teclast has nothing to do with "Taiwan Power Company".

Something else that maybe now obvious to the T10 owners who tried, but isn't mentioned on page 1: the v1.16 through v1.35 are "China" ROM's: they include no "gapps" but have a bunch of apps for the China market; whereas the v1.03 and now v1.05 are "global" ROM's: which include Google Services Framework, Google Play Services etc. but none of those "for use in China" apps.


----------



## aclup3 (Apr 12, 2018)

hows your tos experience? 
i was on the global rom v1.05 but it was too unstable and laggy, so i instaled TOS, i was looking good until a bug that doesnt allow me to update google play services neither install some apps in the store, drove me crazy and i decided to install "chinese" v1.35, by far the most polished and stable rom for my t10 e3c5!


----------



## BiG_FooT (Apr 13, 2018)

newxdacomer said:


> Frist, thanks for creating this topic.
> 
> Just like to clarify something: on page 1, the notes
> regarding TOS, item 2; it means:
> ...

Click to collapse



I have V1.35 installed. Chinese apps could be easily  uninstalled (without root). I downloaded the full 1.35 ROM from Needrom website and flashed it with SPflahs tools. Google Play was INCLUDED in this ROM.

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 AM ----------




aclup3 said:


> hows your tos experience?
> i was on the global rom v1.05 but it was too unstable and laggy, so i instaled TOS, i was looking good until a bug that doesnt allow me to update google play services neither install some apps in the store, drove me crazy and i decided to install "chinese" v1.35, by far the most polished and stable rom for my t10 e3c5!

Click to collapse



If you would like to have colour calibration and navigation bar tuner for V1.35 see my tutorial on page 86 of this tread!


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Apr 15, 2018)

panava said:


> Yes!  The issue is not ghost touches. It is about screen not responding to touch.
> Mostly when the screen is in the horizontal  (landscape) position.

Click to collapse



Agreed. It's not ghost touches, it's no screen response, usually in horizontal position, either normal or 180 degrees to normal. 
geo_57_3103


----------



## tenoce (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi there,

The Gmail client on my Teclast does not wanna fetch attachments (it keeps staying at 0% when trying to download any of the attachments). Has someone experienced similar issue?

Cheers,

tenoce


----------



## articman (Apr 16, 2018)

Try clicking the download button before open the attachment. Sometimes I have this issue with my Huawei P9 and I solve the inveniece in this way


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 17, 2018)

I have updated posts #1, #2, #4, #5, #6, #7 of this thread in order to have a clearer situation about T10 devices and all firmwares.
If there are mistakes, tips or suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## tenoce (Apr 17, 2018)

articman said:


> Try clicking the download button before open the attachment. Sometimes I have this issue with my Huawei P9 and I solve the inveniece in this way

Click to collapse



No luck. I can upload to drive and then download it.


----------



## Alan_SP (Apr 17, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> If there are mistakes, tips or suggestions, please let me know.

Click to collapse





Lizzi555 said:


> If you need different updates, I stored everything I found on my FTP:
> ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/Android/TeclastT10/
> If asked for user/password ... both: anonymous

Click to collapse



@italianquadcore
Please, place this link into first post. Regular OTA site is extremely slow and unreliable, but this Lizzi's FTP site flies.


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 17, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> @italianquadcore
> Please, place this link into first post. Regular OTA site is extremely slow and unreliable, but this Lizzi's FTP site flies.

Click to collapse



I am worried about the XDA antispam filter, so I prefer to avoid to insert other third-party links in the first pages (at the moment I keep the Needrom site). Anyway I can insert a reference link to the post 437.
If there are other useful posts of this thread that I can link to, let me know, I have other available posts at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Alan_SP (Apr 18, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Anyway I can insert a reference link to the post 437.

Click to collapse



Reference link is enough, just that we can easily access much faster download links than official OTA server.


----------



## kenciro (Apr 19, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> *Full Firmwares*
> ...
> People outside China, should ask to Teclast the full files for E3C5_G and E3C6_G global firmwares, usually Teclast provides a link to a cloud service.
> ...

Click to collapse




here:

http://www.teclast.com/en/firmware/


----------



## jvianney94 (Apr 20, 2018)

I got this tablet last tuesday and man, this thing is garbage. What a disappointment. The screen has some sort of coating on it which was causing it to appear grainy and gray when there was a white background. It literally came off on my screen cloth when i wiped it down. Now the whites look better, but what the heck was that. It doesn't run netflix or amazon prime video in HD. It's just a pathetic excuse for a tablet. I'm really upset with myself for purchasing it and I don't want to deal with returning it to gearbest. I'm sure that's a nightmare. I guess it's just going to go on ebay and I'm going to lose a big chunk of change just to get rid of it. Why didn't I just buy one of the cheap new ipads? I feel like a complete dumbass.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 21, 2018)

Luckzzz said:


> You sir, doesn't know how to simply install netflix by other means?? So you are the guy who sucks, not the tablet :good::fingers-crossed:
> If that's the only problem this budget tablet has, you would need to research first before buying it. I think it worths the price a lot. I just ordered one.

Click to collapse



Wrong person and post, mate... You should address @jvianney94.

I use ModBro, Terrarium, etc. on my devices. Which is not a Teclast T10 but instead a Toshiba Excite Pro with 2K display and Nvidia Tegra 4.

If you care to read my posts to find that I have been helping in this thread but my interests reside on a bug free Gyroscope enabled tablet for Augmented Reality you would not dare to issue your offensive comments.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## willthrom (Apr 21, 2018)

jvianney94 said:


> I got this tablet last tuesday and man, this thing is garbage. What a disappointment. The screen has some sort of coating on it which was causing it to appear grainy and gray when there was a white background. It literally came off on my screen cloth when i wiped it down. Now the whites look better, but what the heck was that. It doesn't run netflix or amazon prime video in HD. It's just a pathetic excuse for a tablet. I'm really upset with myself for purchasing it and I don't want to deal with returning it to gearbest. I'm sure that's a nightmare. I guess it's just going to go on ebay and I'm going to lose a big chunk of change just to get rid of it. Why didn't I just buy one of the cheap new ipads? I feel like a complete dumbass.

Click to collapse



I paid less that 180$ for this tablet and I couldn´t be more happier with it.

I haven´t experienced any issue with but it is true I don´t use Netflix or Amazon. Teclast was to fix this problem with the certificate. It is just a matter of software. I guess we need to push them a little more about it.


----------



## jvianney94 (Apr 21, 2018)

Any chance we can get someone to release that systemui.apk for the color balance fix on the e3c6? I need to turn down the greens on this thing. How would one go about bugging teclast to fix the widevine l1 on this tablet? Facebook? Twitter?


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 21, 2018)

jvianney94 said:


> I got this tablet last tuesday and man, this thing is garbage. What a disappointment. The screen has some sort of coating on it which was causing it to appear grainy and gray when there was a white background. It literally came off on my screen cloth when i wiped it down. Now the whites look better, but what the heck was that. It doesn't run netflix or amazon prime video in HD. It's just a pathetic excuse for a tablet. I'm really upset with myself for purchasing it and I don't want to deal with returning it to gearbest. I'm sure that's a nightmare. I guess it's just going to go on ebay and I'm going to lose a big chunk of change just to get rid of it. Why didn't I just buy one of the cheap new ipads? I feel like a complete dumbass.

Click to collapse




Regarding Netflix, in this thread we have discussed this issue last December (this is my post about it - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74967419&postcount=42).
As far as I know, nothing is changed, even with latest firmwares, Widevine level still is L3.
On Internet there are so many discussions about Widevine, even some popular (and expensive) devices do not provide L1 level.
For example we can refer to this tag (http://www.androidpolice.com/tags/widevine/), this page regarding OnePlus (http://www.theverge.com/2018/2/25/1...e-update-hd-stream-mail-drm-widevine-security), and this XDA webpage (http://www.xda-developers.com/android-netflix-hd-amazon-prime-video-hd-drm/).
For tablet market the current situation is even more tragic, most of chinese products do not support L1 level. As far as I know, only Samsung and Huawei (and perhaps Asus) provide L1 level for their tablets.
At this time, if users need to use a tablet to watch full-hd videos through Netflix or Amazon Prime Video, it is better that they purchase another tablet supporting Widevine level L1 - T10 is in the market since September 2017, after 7 months it maybe that Teclast has not a particular interest to provide L1 level to its products.

We discussed so many times about the display and touch screen issues, also on Youtube there are some videos about screen issues and touch issues.
But it is the first time that I noted an issue about coating on screen - I am only aware that T10 is sold with a low-quality screen protector (already applied on screen).


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 21, 2018)

jvianney94 said:


> Any chance we can get someone to release that systemui.apk for the color balance fix on the e3c6? I need to turn down the greens on this thing. How would one go about bugging teclast to fix the widevine l1 on this tablet? Facebook? Twitter?

Click to collapse



For color balance, go to Display -> MiraVision, select "User mode" in "Picture Mode" menu item and then try to setup custom colors.

Regarding the Teclast's contacts we have:

Warranty and Return
Customer Service
Contact Form
Facebook Official Page
Twitter Official Page
LinkedIn Official Page
YouTube Official Channel
Instagram Official Page


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 21, 2018)

*Netflix 4K and Full HD in Android Boxes by Mecool*



italianquadcore said:


> Regarding Netflix,
> 
> For tablet market the current situation is even more tragic, most of chinese products do not support L1 level. As far as I know, only Samsung and Huawei (and perhaps Asus) provide L1 level for their tablets.
> At this time, if users need to use a tablet to watch full-hd videos through Netflix or Amazon Prime Video, it is better that they purchase another tablet supporting Widevine level L1 - T10 is in the market since September 2017, after 7 months it maybe that Teclast has not a particular interest to provide L1 level to its products.

Click to collapse



Netflix 4K and Full HD in Android Boxes by Mecool:
- Mecool M8S Pro L (45 €)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=femnndiyorQ
- Mecool M8S Pro + (32 €)
- Mecool M8S Pro W (25 €) 

These three Mecool android boxes play Netflix 4K and Full HD. They have three different Amlogic processors, S905W, S905X and S912. All three have support for Widevine L1 DRM and HDCP-1.x. Therefore, it is possible to find lowcost solutions for Netflix 4K and FHD.

These features are meant for the international market only. Europe and USA are fringe markets according to chinese vision of world economics. There are many streaming services in China that do not abide by DRM standards. It would be suicidal to have Widevine L1 DRM for the internal market in China.


----------



## tenoce (Apr 21, 2018)

jvianney94 said:


> I got this tablet last tuesday and man, this thing is garbage. What a disappointment. The screen has some sort of coating on it which was causing it to appear grainy and gray when there was a white background. It literally came off on my screen cloth when i wiped it down. Now the whites look better, but what the heck was that. It doesn't run netflix or amazon prime video in HD. It's just a pathetic excuse for a tablet. I'm really upset with myself for purchasing it and I don't want to deal with returning it to gearbest. I'm sure that's a nightmare. I guess it's just going to go on ebay and I'm going to lose a big chunk of change just to get rid of it. Why didn't I just buy one of the cheap new ipads? I feel like a complete dumbass.

Click to collapse



Use Terrarium TV, instead of Netflix and Amazon Prime. Much bigger repertoire and no widewine DRM needed.


----------



## Luckzzz (Apr 22, 2018)

*Has anyone is happy with TOS (PhoenixOS based) version ???* I'm aware of playstore problems but has anyone flashed Gapps to solve this??? I want to know 'cause PhoenixOS is a great system and deserve some recognition..

*And a digital pen works with T10??* I want to do some drawing...

*Has anyone tried XPOSED FRAMEWORK already????* I will definitely try it.


----------



## fastmix (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't use Netflix and can't try it but there is a modded netflix app that says it allows hd playback here 


> https://mega.nz/#!kVgDFARC!rA6ASZB-cR65_t-PlHHUwV-6VobbEBc-dEMniK563cI

Click to collapse


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 22, 2018)

fastmix said:


> I don't use Netflix and can't try it but there is a modded netflix app that says it allows hd playback here

Click to collapse



Doesn't install for me on E3C5_G, says package is corrupted. I'll stick with Terrarium TV for the moment. I couldn't get the direct download Netflix app to play for longer than a few seconds either, possibly because it's detecting my VPN. Bottom line is, I'm not going to spend hours trying to get a legal, premium app to work when an illegal, free app works immediately. It's all a bit are backwards if you ask me! 

As a side note, the comments about the Chuwi Hi9 are interesting, I've had a few Chuwi devices and I can confirm they're high quality, however unless you're looking for an LTE device I'd stick with the t10. There doesn't seem to be much difference other than that and I'm sure there'll be an unofficial Oreo ROM for the t10 at some point.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 22, 2018)

*MT6797 Helio X20 Deca Core tablets on sale now:*



modelman1968 said:


> As a side note, the comments about the Chuwi Hi9 are interesting, I've had a few Chuwi devices and I can confirm they're high quality, however unless you're looking for an LTE device I'd stick with the t10. There doesn't seem to be much difference other than that and I'm sure there'll be an unofficial Oreo ROM for the t10 at some point.

Click to collapse



MT6797 *Helio X20* Deca Core tablets on sale now.
Unboxing and review in YouTube:

ALLDOCUBE Cube X1 - 8,4" 2K Dual 4G, Android 7.1 Tablet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjAxQjHaAmA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfxrcHpc8O8
Binai G10Max - 10.1" 2K Dual 4G, Android 7.1 Tablet
CHUWI Hi9 Air - 10.1" 2K Dual 4G, Android 8 Tablet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE2kURxz1Lc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jnJSHE5lck
VOYO I8 Max  - 10.1" 1920 * 1200, Dual 4G, Android 7.1.1 Tablet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcSaHP7R4Jo

"We already have the *Voyo i8 Max* the first Helio X20 tablet, my unit didn’t have *Play Store* and *flashing a new ROM* with it *resulted in a brick* I cannot fix (yet).
And the *Binai G10Max*, never heard of this brand. But really *it’s the Chuwi Hi9 Air* just *under a different brand*, same ODM (Original Design Manufacturer). "
https://techtablets.com/2018/04/alldocube-x1-binai-g10max-two-more-helio-x20-decacore-tablets/

Deca Core Processor tablets
https://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Attribute-Android-Tablet-c-1759-s-4455v37405.html

EDIT - Voyo i8 Max has DRM Widevine Level L3. Therefore, it cannot play Official Netflix FHD and Amazon Prime Instant Video (screenshot attached). In that respect it is no better than Teclast T10... :laugh:


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 22, 2018)

*Voyo i8 Max has DRM Widevine Level L3.*

Voyo i8 Max has DRM Widevine Level L3. Therefore, it cannot play Official Netflix FHD and Amazon Prime Instant Video (screenshot attached). In that respect it is no better than Teclast T10... :laugh:

VOYO i8 MAX Android 7 Tablet Review - 10.1" - IPS FHD - 4GB+64GB
Chigz Tech Reviews
16/04/2018
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcSaHP7R4Jo


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 23, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> Doesn't install for me on E3C5_G, says package is corrupted. I'll stick with Terrarium TV for the moment. I couldn't get the direct download Netflix app to play for longer than a few seconds either, possibly because it's detecting my VPN. Bottom line is, I'm not going to spend hours trying to get a legal, premium app to work when an illegal, free app works immediately. It's all a bit are backwards if you ask me!

Click to collapse



Samsung Tab S2 is one of the device with Widevine Level 1, but is not certified by Netflix, and by default can only play SD quality. But XDA Forum user chenxiaolong apparently found a workaround 

How to Play Netflix HD on any Android Device with Widevine Level 1 DRM
https://www.cnx-software.com/2016/1...any-android-device-with-widevine-level-1-drm/

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 23, 2018)

jvianney94 said:


> Any chance we can get someone to release that systemui.apk for the color balance fix on the e3c6? I need to turn down the greens on this thing. How would one go about bugging teclast to fix the widevine l1 on this tablet? Facebook? Twitter?

Click to collapse



I have the E3C6 and ran both V1.01 and V1.02 with no green issues.  I have complained to Teclast about the widevine issue too.  If you want to contact them, best to do it on Facebook via Messenger.  They do respond, but it might take a few days.  They recently sent me an official V1.01 zip to fix a problem I found out was just a misunderstanding of how the internal storage format works (its limited to 32GB micro disks).   But hit them up and see what they say.

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




Crazy_Oni said:


> besides, for what do you need this card as Internal storage?
> Aren't 64GB Internal storage enough?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With some apps I run, no 64GB is not enough.  I have a lot of data on a server I like to bring with me when traveling, and 64 will not do it.  Anyway, the bottom line is I can get away with using the card as removable, even though I'll probably never remove it.  
Mark.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




italianquadcore said:


> .....I do not want to be a buzzkill, but whenever Teclast speaks about "root", they just mean "full flash file"... they will provide you with a link of the full firmware file, obviously the global firmware (E3C6_G), not the chinese firmware (E3C6).

Click to collapse



You are correct sir.  They sent me the OEM firmware for E3C6 v1.01.  LOL!


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 24, 2018)

*Google Sync Fix.*

I realized that my E3C6 was not actually syncing the Google Contacts, like others here were complaining about.  Didn't see a fix on this forum for it but I did find one on another forum.  The problem is the T10 is missing the Google Contacts Sync app.   I downloaded it and within seconds all my google contacts appeared after taking the "sync now" option from Settings, Accounts, Google. 

The download can be found here:  https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-contacts-sync/google-contacts-sync-8-1-0-release/google-contacts-sync-8-1-0-2-android-apk-download/download/

BTW, even after a reboot, the contacts are still there.

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 AM ----------




fastmix said:


> I don't use Netflix and can't try it but there is a modded netflix app that says it allows hd playback here

Click to collapse



I tried it on a E3C6 and the install said the apk is corrupted.   Is there another source?


----------



## Lizzi555 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> I realized that my E3C6 was not actually syncing the Google Contacts, like others here were complaining about.  Didn't see a fix on this forum for it but I did find one on another forum.  The problem is the T10 is missing the Google Contacts Sync app.   I downloaded it and within seconds all my google contacts appeared after taking the "sync now" option from Settings, Accounts, Google.
> 
> The download can be found here:  https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-contacts-sync/google-contacts-sync-8-1-0-release/google-contacts-sync-8-1-0-2-android-apk-download/download/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This solution has already been posted in this thread.
But as it is a quite long thread in the meantime, it is a lot to read.

I am happy with my E3C5 devices and 1.05 firmware. Both work very stable.

But always interested in a new version :laugh:


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 24, 2018)

GuillaumeBarberousse said:


> Based on this, I made a script on Ubuntu to patch last version of netflix APK.
> 
> First, you need to install some packages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone tried this?


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 24, 2018)

Is there a way to install additional fonts and font sizes on the T10?  Some of the text is a bit small for my aging eyes.   Right now the E3C6 has only one font, and only 4 size choices.  I know this is a budget priced tablet, but it would be nice to have the choice of additional fonts and a sliding size scale.

I know fonts can be downloaded off of Google Store, but they are full of spyware and advertising, etc.  Just want to install clean fonts.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 24, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Is there a way to install additional fonts and font sizes on the T10? Some of the text is a bit small for my aging eyes. Right now the E3C6 has only one font, and only 4 size choices. I know this is a budget priced tablet, but it would be nice to have the choice of additional fonts and a sliding size scale.
> 
> I know fonts can be downloaded off of Google Store, but they are full of spyware and advertising, etc. Just want to install clean fonts.

Click to collapse



I am sure that @modelman1968 can take care of that task.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 24, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> I am sure that @modelman1968 can take care of that task.
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I'm not sure I can @YuriRM. ?


----------



## fastmix (Apr 25, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Is there a way to install additional fonts and font sizes on the T10?  Some of the text is a bit small for my aging eyes.   Right now the E3C6 has only one font, and only 4 size choices.  I know this is a budget priced tablet, but it would be nice to have the choice of additional fonts and a sliding size scale.
> 
> I know fonts can be downloaded off of Google Store, but they are full of spyware and advertising, etc.  Just want to install clean fonts.

Click to collapse



Try these 



> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/themes/fonts-flashable-zips-t3219827

Click to collapse


----------



## Jason_ZA (Apr 25, 2018)

*Microsoft Universal Keyboard code continuously failing on T10*

Good day.

I am trying to connect the Microsoft Universal Mobile Keyboard to my Teclast T10 Master but every time I enter the number on the keyboard, the tablet says: "Can't pair with Universal Mobile Keyboard... Incorrect Key..."

Is the keyboard somehow not registering the correct keystrokes according to the tablet? I can connect this keyboard to all my other Android devices.

Any assistance/guidance will be much appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Jason Botha


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 26, 2018)

Jason_ZA said:


> Good day.
> 
> I am trying to connect the Microsoft Universal Mobile Keyboard to my Teclast T10 Master but every time I enter the number on the keyboard, the tablet says: "Can't pair with Universal Mobile Keyboard... Incorrect Key..."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Jason.  Have not had this issue with the T10, but have run into many universal keyboard issues before.  First, make sure the keyboard is set for Android and not Windows or Apple.  If that does not fix the issue, then try entering 0's instead of the number that is asked for (often works with Microsoft devices).    I just connected a 1ByOne brand keyboard to the T10 to test connecting, but it didn't ask for a Key.   Check the keyboard manufactures site to see if there are any Q&A's that might help.  Good luck.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 26, 2018)

*Messenger is driving me Nuts!!!!*

Hi All!  Things have been working really well with the T10 (E3C6) after flashing back to factory V1.01 a week or so ago.   A day or three ago I noticed that Facebook Messenger was not ringing on incoming video calls.  It may always have been this way and I just didn't notice because my Desktop, Laptop and two phones would all start ringing at once with an incoming Messenger call.  So now that everything is powered off, I notice that the T10 does not ring on incoming video or regular calls from Messenger.  I can not figure out why.  

The symptom is that an incoming call will bring up the Messenger Answer screen, but there is no ringing sound at all.   Answer call, and sound works.  Hang up call or Decline call and the standard sound is heard indicating the call was hung up or missed.   

Here is what I have tried to resolve the issue:

- Set T10  "do not disturb" to OFF. 
- Set Messengers Notification & Sounds as:  Notification Previews = ON, Vibrate = OFF, My Day Notifications = ON, Light = OFF, Sound = ON, Notification Sound = Default (pixie dust), Free Call Ringtone = Default (flutey phone), Free Call Vibrate on Ring = OFF, In-app sounds = ON.   Also tried everything set to ON and various combinations but nothing produced a ring sound.  
- Set Chat Heads = OFF
- In T10 Settings,  Notification blocks are all OFF.
- Uninstalled and Reinstalled Messenger.
- Installed Facebook (didn't have it installed before)
- Cleared cash for Messenger. 
Also, switched accounts to see if it was a Facebook issue, but that made no difference. 
Tried a call with Bluetooth headset and still no ring sound. 
Rebooted tablet often between changes. 

It is important to me to have this working.   I use Messenger often to talk to friends and family outside of the USA, so I hate to miss a call because I didn't hear the tablet ring.  
Any and all suggestions are welcome!!!!
Mark.

**********************************************************
Found the problem.   I had previously changed the ring tone to something other than the standard Messenger Ring sound.  Apparently the T10 will only play the Official Messenger ring tone for messenger.  What messed me up was under the list of Ringtones for Messenger, there second entry is "Default Ringtone (Pixie Dust)".  So that is what I chose when the ringing stopped.   Pixie Dust may be the Default, but what actually works is a Ringtone called "Messenger".  LOL!  So I suggest you don't change the Ringtone in Messenger and you won't waste about 3 hours of your life trying to figure out why it stopped ringing.  Hee, hee hee....  I'm so stupid sometimes.


----------



## jvianney94 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Factory screen protector*

The other day I was on here bashing the screen of this device and I didn't realize it came from the factory with a cheap screen protector on it. As soon as I peeled that off, the screen quality improved immensely. This thing is gorgeous. I was bummed from the day I got it because it looked grainy and had a greyish grainy tint whenever anything white was on the screen. Well it must have been the screen protector and whatever they used to apply it. Definitely keeping this thing now. No regrets at all. For 720p and higher video, I can just download what I want  to my nas and stream it via vlc. Feeling much better about this device now. Yay!


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 27, 2018)

jvianney94 said:


> The other day I was on here bashing the screen of this device and I didn't realize it came from the factory with a cheap screen protector on it. As soon as I peeled that off, the screen quality improved immensely. This thing is gorgeous. I was bummed from the day I got it because it looked grainy and had a greyish grainy tint whenever anything white was on the screen. Well it must have been the screen protector and whatever they used to apply it. Definitely keeping this thing now. No regrets at all. For 720p and higher video, I can just download what I want  to my nas and stream it via vlc. Feeling much better about this device now. Yay!

Click to collapse



Yes!  Mine was the same way.  Thin plastic coat.  Probably more of a factory/assembly anti-scratch protection than an aftermarket screen protector.  I tried both the plastic and tempered glass screen protectors.  The tempered glass wins hands down.  Totally transparent, easy to remove (just peels off).  I just wish I had remembered to order the brand that advertises the edges of the glass are rounded over, not square cut.  It would feel better in your hands, especially because this tablet is physically same size as many others, but the screen is bigger and there is precious little border to hold it by.   I see zero degradation in resolution, color or touch control with the glass protector.


----------



## jvianney94 (Apr 27, 2018)

never mind, found it.


----------



## Mark4242 (Apr 27, 2018)

*General Tablet question.*

Does anyone know why tablets in general ring later than the same app on a cell phone?  For example, I have messenger running on both the T10 and a Samsung S5 both signed into the same account.  When I get a video call, the Samsung will ring about 3 to 4 times before the T10 starts ringing.  And its not just the T10.  My new Samsung Galaxy Tab-A (10.1") behaves the same way.  The phone rings a few times, then the Samsung Tab-A starts ringing. 
Why is that?  The phones and the tablets are all Android 7 or better.  All on the same WIFI (ac), and the phones are on two different carriers.  Is it because both Tablets have no telephony capabilities and the signal hits the cell towers before the WIFI?  That would seem odd.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 27, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Does anyone know why tablets in general ring later than the same app on a cell phone? For example, I have messenger running on both the T10 and a Samsung S5 both signed into the same account. When I get a video call, the Samsung will ring about 3 to 4 times before the T10 starts ringing. And its not just the T10. My new Samsung Galaxy Tab-A (10.1") behaves the same way. The phone rings a few times, then the Samsung Tab-A starts ringing.
> Why is that? The phones and the tablets are all Android 7 or better. All on the same WIFI (ac), and the phones are on two different carriers. Is it because both Tablets have no telephony capabilities and the signal hits the cell towers before the WIFI? That would seem odd.

Click to collapse



LOL... Are your devices ringing by alphabetical order? Here at home the first corded or cordless phone to ring is the one closest to the router with a physical connector.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## jvianney94 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Does anyone know why tablets in general ring later than the same app on a cell phone?  For example, I have messenger running on both the T10 and a Samsung S5 both signed into the same account.  When I get a video call, the Samsung will ring about 3 to 4 times before the T10 starts ringing.  And its not just the T10.  My new Samsung Galaxy Tab-A (10.1") behaves the same way.  The phone rings a few times, then the Samsung Tab-A starts ringing.
> Why is that?  The phones and the tablets are all Android 7 or better.  All on the same WIFI (ac), and the phones are on two different carriers.  Is it because both Tablets have no telephony capabilities and the signal hits the cell towers before the WIFI?  That would seem odd.

Click to collapse



Maybe there is some sort of hidden priority ring code in messenger where they force it to ring to the phone app first. I would sign out of messenger completely on your phone and then test to see if you get the ring notification on your tablet right away. Or sign in with one account on your phone and ring another account on your tablet to see if it happens immediately or is delayed.

This could also be a function of your wifi sleeping on your tablet. I know sometimes after inactivity, when I first wake a device it looks like the wifi is disconnected just for a brief moment and perhaps that could be causing this. I would turn your wifi setting to keep wifi on during sleep - Always.


----------



## tutis2002 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Problem with the Touch Screen of my Tablet Teclast T10 E3C5*

Good afternoon:

  I have a problem with the Touch Screen of my Tablet Teclast T10 E3C5, here I have attached a very illustrative video:

youtu.be/NdtxP_BRlT0

  The summary of what I have done to date would be:

  Global Firmware

  1.03 If I install it does not work the Touch Panel, I can not even unlock the screen
  1.05 Ok, but it fails on some sides of the screen as in the video

  Chinese Firmware

  1.32 If I install it, the Touch Panel does not work, I can not even unlock the screen ...
  1.35 OK, but it fails in some parts of the screen, they are the same as in the video
  From this verion and by TOS I upgrade to version 2.01 (Phoenix) OK, but it fails on some sides of the screen just like the others.

  Before I was fine, I do not know if it's a matter of the firware or is that the touch screen has gone bad ..... no one else happens, I detected it when playing Clash Royal, impossible in the current situation.


  a greeting


----------



## blaze73 (Apr 27, 2018)

tenoce said:


> It crashes of course, after you have authenticated your device as secondary Viber device.
> Interestingly even after crash I receive messages in the notification area, but any time I'm trying to open it, it crashes. Also when someone is calling me, I can see it, but cannot pick it up.

Click to collapse



Guys, is there a fix or workaround for this Viber crash ?
I got my T10 today and just after the authentication process Viber crashes.  I still receive messages, but I can not operate the 
app : it crashes immediately.
This is nonsense, my old Teclast X16 plus tablet running android 5.1 was able to handle Viber flawlessy.
Whats going on?  Can we report this bug somehow to Teclast, or we just can not use Viber on such a new tablet ?


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 27, 2018)

*How To Fix “Unfortunately App has Stopped” Error in Android*



blaze73 said:


> Guys, is there a fix or workaround for this Viber crash ?
> I got my T10 today and just after the authentication process Viber crashes.  I still receive messages, but I can not operate the
> app : it crashes immediately.
> This is nonsense, my old Teclast X16 plus tablet running android 5.1 was able to handle Viber flawlessy.
> Whats going on?  Can we report this bug somehow to Teclast, or we just can not use Viber on such a new tablet ?

Click to collapse



I do not own a Teclast T10. However, you may try this solution and report back to this thread:

How To Fix “Unfortunately App has Stopped” Error in Android
http://appslova.com/fix-unfortunately-app-stopped-error-android/


----------



## blaze73 (Apr 27, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> I do not own a Teclast T10. However, you may try this solution and report back to this thread:
> 
> How To Fix Unfortunately Viber Has Stopped on Android
> http://techbeasts.com/how-to-fix-unfortunately-viber-has-stopped-on-android/
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a BRAND new tablet, out of the box : the issue is not related to cache problem or so.

This happens after installing the app, and Viber gets authenticated using the QR CODE.
I doubt this can be fixed clearing cache....


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 27, 2018)

*How To Fix “Unfortunately App has Stopped” Error in Android*



blaze73 said:


> This is a BRAND new tablet, out of the box : the issue is not related to cache problem or so.
> 
> This happens after installing the app, and Viber gets authenticated using the QR CODE.
> I doubt this can be fixed clearing cache....

Click to collapse



Nevertheless, read this tutorial. The previous link was not the best one.

How To Fix “Unfortunately App has Stopped” Error in Android
http://appslova.com/fix-unfortunately-app-stopped-error-android/

There are 6 methods. One of them is to remove an unwanted launcher.

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

The Xiaomi Mi Pad 4 is likely coming with a Snapdragon 660
https://www.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-mi-pad-4-specifications/

Hallelujah!

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




YuriRM said:


> MT6797 *Helio X20* Deca Core tablets on sale now.
> Unboxing and review in YouTube:
> 
> ALLDOCUBE Cube X1 - 8,4" 2K Dual 4G, Android 7.1 Tablet
> ...

Click to collapse



Hallelujah!

The Xiaomi Mi Pad 4 is likely coming with a Snapdragon 660
https://www.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-mi-pad-4-specifications/


----------



## jvianney94 (Apr 27, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Nevertheless, read this tutorial. The previous link was not the best one.
> 
> How To Fix “Unfortunately App has Stopped” Error in Android
> http://appslova.com/fix-unfortunately-app-stopped-error-android/
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you think the Mi Pad 4 will have widevine L1 support?


----------



## italianquadcore (Apr 27, 2018)

blaze73 said:


> Guys, is there a fix or workaround for this Viber crash ?
> I got my T10 today and just after the authentication process Viber crashes.  I still receive messages, but I can not operate the
> app : it crashes immediately.
> This is nonsense, my old Teclast X16 plus tablet running android 5.1 was able to handle Viber flawlessy.
> Whats going on?  Can we report this bug somehow to Teclast, or we just can not use Viber on such a new tablet ?

Click to collapse



See the logcat and forward this log to Viber's programmers, they will check and find a solution about this issue.
If you don't know how to read the log, you can use an app such as "Catlog".


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 27, 2018)

*Playing HD video from Netflix  - Xiaomi Mi Pad 3*



jvianney94 said:


> Do you think the Mi Pad 4 will have widevine L1 support?

Click to collapse



"Playing HD video from Netflix and Crunchyroll produced great images filled with color, and while we enjoyed the viewing experience, the 4:3 aspect ratio adds black bars to the top and bottom of most videos.  Still, the Mi Pad 3’s size really does make it a great video-consuming machine. "

Xiaomi Mi Pad 3 review
https://www.digitaltrends.com/tablet-reviews/xiaomi-mi-pad-review/

Hopefully, Xiaomi Mi Pad 4 will support Netflix HD like its predecessor...

COURT RULES – MI PAD CAN NOT BE REGISTERED AS AN EU TRADEMARK
https://www.gizchina.com/2017/12/06/court-rules-mi-pad-can-not-be-registered-as-an-eu-trademark/


----------



## Harrison8c (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello, 
is this tablet still one of the greatest options for 10" sub 170 euros? As I see you have already covered root and TWRP that are most important to me. 

Are there any issues that a new buyer should be aware of? In people's reviews I find comments that touch screen is unresponsive during gaming and some complain about weak Wi-Fi. Is it true? I would buy for browsing and PDFs, though. As I understand it won't move from base Android 7 version but is this Teclast company known for keeping security updates or they forget their models exist after few months after release? How is battery lasting after months of use? Also, early YouTube videos say that dim screen is still very bright compared to other tablets, is this statement still stands? Thanks.

Sincerely, 
Harrison


----------



## Rapanello (Apr 28, 2018)

*Teclast t10 Master e3C6 stuck in FASTBOOT from the first day...*

I'm having a big problem (I fear) I just received today Teclast T10 E3c6, I did the ota update without problems and started ADB to unlock oem (after unlocked it in settings) but qhen the tablet restarted it stuck in a black screen with a very small "Fastboot mode" plus an arrow in tle left down corner and since then nothing happens. Windows fails to see it (even if before it saw it perfectly) so no chance to use Flashtool or adb... I don't want to throw it away, and of course it is already out of guarantee because of my modificatios... It does not shut off, I pressed many times power, power plus volume up or down bit this screen is ALWAYS the same... Someone dan help me, PLEASE? I am used to root, use twrp with many tablets, I never saw something like it... I am quite desperate!


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 28, 2018)

From what I understand the only thing you can do, short of opening up the tablet and disconnecting the battery, is to allow the tablet to run down to a discharged state before charging it up again. Hope it works for you. ?


----------



## Rapanello (Apr 28, 2018)

...Which by the way should be the "ideal" way to treat a new battery...


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 28, 2018)

Only if it was packing NiCad or Nmhd batteries, apparently lithium polymer and lithium ions should be kept around 70% charge to optimise their life. Strange, but true! ?

https://www.google.no/amp/s/www.pop...31/best-way-to-keep-li-ion-batteries-charged/


----------



## Fodder185 (Apr 28, 2018)

I've only been using my tablet for basic stuff so far (browsing, reading comics etc) and been very happy with it - no ghost touches or anything else.

Struck my first issue this morning when my wife wanted to install 'Hogwarts Mystery', the new Harry Potter game, and keeps getting a message saying it's still in limited beta and she can't access it.

Worked fine on her phone but she'd prefer to play on the bigger screen.  Any advice on working around whatever the problem may be?


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 28, 2018)

Try sending the apk from her phone to your tablet with either Shareit or Mi drop, as opposed to trying to install from Google play store. The disadvantage is it won't update via Google play. 

I find lots of "this application is not compatible" apps in Playstore, mainly because I live in two counties and my Google account is not always in the country I want to download in (not that yours is a geographical issue).


----------



## BiG_FooT (Apr 28, 2018)

Rapanello said:


> I'm having a big problem (I fear) I just received today Teclast T10 E3c6, I did the ota update without problems and started ADB to unlock oem (after unlocked it in settings) but qhen the tablet restarted it stuck in a black screen with a very small "Fastboot mode" plus an arrow in tle left down corner and since then nothing happens. Windows fails to see it (even if before it saw it perfectly) so no chance to use Flashtool or adb... I don't want to throw it away, and of course it is already out of guarantee because of my modificatios... It does not shut off, I pressed many times power, power plus volume up or down bit this screen is ALWAYS the same... Someone dan help me, PLEASE? I am used to root, use twrp with many tablets, I never saw something like it... I am quite desperate!

Click to collapse



Before opening and disconnecting battery you could first wait for complete discharge of your T10.


----------



## tutis2002 (Apr 28, 2018)

tutis2002 said:


> Good afternoon:
> 
> I have a problem with the Touch Screen of my Tablet Teclast T10 E3C5, here I have attached a very illustrative video:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody can  help me?


----------



## bautrupp (Apr 28, 2018)

Rapanello said:


> I'm having a big problem (I fear) I just received today Teclast T10 E3c6, I did the ota update without problems and started ADB to unlock oem (after unlocked it in settings) but qhen the tablet restarted it stuck in a black screen with a very small "Fastboot mode" plus an arrow in tle left down corner and since then nothing happens. Windows fails to see it (even if before it saw it perfectly) so no chance to use Flashtool or adb... I don't want to throw it away, and of course it is already out of guarantee because of my modificatios... It does not shut off, I pressed many times power, power plus volume up or down bit this screen is ALWAYS the same... Someone dan help me, PLEASE? I am used to root, use twrp with many tablets, I never saw something like it... I am quite desperate!

Click to collapse



Connect it to a computer and do a "fastboot reboot".
You can also try "fastboot boot recovery.img". It can't do that and will shut down.


----------



## Suddenjr (Apr 28, 2018)

tutis2002 said:


> Nobody can help me?

Click to collapse



Cant open the YouTube link.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 28, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> Also, early YouTube videos say that dim screen is still very bright compared to other tablets, is this statement still stands? Thanks.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Harrison

Click to collapse



I have installed this blue light filter in all my devices. It dims the screen as much as you want. It is adfree.

iBlue - blue light filter by Panagola
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.panagola.app.bluef

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




tutis2002 said:


> Good afternoon:
> 
> I have a problem with the Touch Screen of my Tablet Teclast T10 E3C5, here I have attached a very illustrative video:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your link does not work!

Teclast T10 dead zone on screen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq8mIbMaGhs

Teclast T10 screen not responding after update
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFSgRC3YdOg

Teclast T10 Master ISSUES for GearBest.com EDITED - (V1.05 Firmware OTA sorted)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLoc8E1qjyM

Screen failure teclast t10 master GEARBEST
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aqT2fvKS0c

Teclast Master T10 Faulty v1.03 (latest ota updates v1.35 & v1.05 work)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhhxBXTMtps

EDIT - videos uploaded by tutis2002

Teclast T10 E3C5 Android7 0 V1 05 SZ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdtxP_BRlT0

Problem Touch Teclast Maestro T10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxfCOrwiMF8


----------



## tutis2002 (Apr 28, 2018)

Sorry, try now

youtu.be/qxfCOrwiMF8

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




Suddenjr said:


> Cant open the YouTube link.

Click to collapse



Sorry, try now

yiutu.be/qxfCOrwiMF8

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




tutis2002 said:


> Sorry, try now
> 
> youtu.be/qxfCOrwiMF8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



youtu.be/qxfCOrwiMF8

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Suddenjr said:


> Cant open the YouTube link.

Click to collapse



Another one

youtu.be/NdtxP_BRlT0


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 28, 2018)

tutis2002 said:


> Sorry, try now
> 
> youtu.be/qxfCOrwiMF8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install this app. Go to hardware testing. Select Touchscreen. Plenty of tests are available. They are specific to MediaTek SoCs. Upload the video.
Then report to us.

Engineer Mode MediaTek Shortcut
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Go.EngModeMtkShortcut

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## tutis2002 (Apr 28, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Install this app. Go to hardware testing. Select Touchscreen. Plenty of tests are available. They are specific to MediaTek SoCs. Upload the video.
> Then report to us.
> 
> Engineer Mode MediaTek Shortcut
> ...

Click to collapse



Good afternoon:

I installed the program Engineer Mode Mediatek Shortcut, I have tested the different tests for the touch panel of the tablet.

This is the video

youtu.be/Vend3pNNkA4

Thank you very much for your help ...... what else can I do


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 28, 2018)

*Request for TouchScreen tests with Engineer Mode MediaTek Shortcut*



tutis2002 said:


> Good afternoon:
> 
> I installed the program Engineer Mode Mediatek Shortcut, I have tested the different tests for the touch panel of the tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What firmware version are you running on this set of tests? Give us the link to the original app that you used for line drawing.

I request that other Teclast T10 owners run identical tests with the Engineer Mode MediaTek Shortcut. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Go.EngModeMtkShortcut

A comparison to tutis2002 device will be established in order to find if this is a generalised problem.

*3 Videos uploaded by tutis2002*

Engineer Mode Mediatek Shortcut Test Teclast T10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vend3pNNkA4

Teclast T10 E3C5 Android7 0 V1 05 SZ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdtxP_BRlT0

Problem Touch Teclast Maestro T10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxfCOrwiMF8

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## tutis2002 (Apr 28, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> What firmware version are you running on this set of tests?
> 
> I request that other Teclast T10 owners with the same firmware run identical tests with the Engineering Mode MediaTek Shortcut.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Teclast t10 (E3C5)
TOS V.2.01_20180227


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 28, 2018)

tutis2002 said:


> Teclast t10 (E3C5)
> TOS V.2.01_20180227

Click to collapse



What was the original firmware version of your Teclast T10? Was it free from TouchScreen bugs? Can you revert back to it?

Another source for downloading firmware files (both full and OTA files) is listed in post #437 of this thread. @Lizzi555 repository is very fast!
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75633409&postcount=437


----------



## tutis2002 (Apr 28, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> What was the original firmware version of your Teclast T10? Was it free from TouchScreen bugs? Can you revert back to it?
> 
> Another source for downloading firmware files (both full and OTA files) is listed in post #437 of this thread. @Lizzi555 repository is very fast!
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75633409&postcount=437

Click to collapse



I guess the initial version that came with the tablet, and in which the touch screen worked well would be the Global 1.00, in the ftp of @ Lizzi555 is not, this version.

In the page of needrom neither and in addition it is necessary to be premium .... if it wanted to lower non-global versions.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 28, 2018)

tutis2002 said:


> I guess the initial version that came with the tablet, and in which the touch screen worked well would be the Global 1.00, in the ftp of @ Lizzi555 is not, this version.
> 
> In the page of needrom neither and in addition it is necessary to be premium .... if it wanted to lower non-global versions.

Click to collapse


http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c5_g/update/

For all firmwares not included in above-mentioned websites, users should ask to Teclast the full files for firmwares (providing the serial number of the device if requested), usually Teclast will provide you with a download link to a cloud service.

There is an app in your device for giving feedback to Teclast.


----------



## vidtek (Apr 29, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Is there a way to install additional fonts and font sizes on the T10?  Some of the text is a bit small for my aging eyes.   Right now the E3C6 has only one font, and only 4 size choices.  I know this is a budget priced tablet, but it would be nice to have the choice of additional fonts and a sliding size scale.
> 
> I know fonts can be downloaded off of Google Store, but they are full of spyware and advertising, etc.  Just want to install clean fonts.

Click to collapse



I second this, my old eyes could do with a larger clean font.
Tony


----------



## Harrison8c (Apr 29, 2018)

Ok from what gathered here V1.35_20180224 for E3C5 is a go to firmware but it's part of their Chinese branch. So it doesn't have TOS (desktop mode)? Will Google and similar services still work on this version? On YouTube almost nobody showed me Phoenix OS-like on this device. Is that just an attempt to look more like PC or actually useful feature?
Also, has anybody installed Xposed and does it work and doesn't bring bugs?


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 29, 2018)

*[FONTS][5.0+] Full Flashable Zips (200+ Fonts)*



vidtek said:


> I second this, my old eyes could do with a larger clean font.
> Tony

Click to collapse



Try the suggestion of @fastmix and report back to us, please!

[FONTS][5.0+] Full Flashable Zips (200+ Fonts)
By gianton, Recognized Contributor on 7th October 2015, 01:42 PM
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/themes/fonts-flashable-zips-t3219827


----------



## BiG_FooT (Apr 29, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> Ok from what gathered here V1.35_20180224 for E3C5 is a go to firmware but it's part of their Chinese branch. So it doesn't have TOS (desktop mode)? Will Google and similar services still work on this version? On YouTube almost nobody showed me Phoenix OS-like on this device. Is that just an attempt to look more like PC or actually useful feature?
> Also, has anybody installed Xposed and does it work and doesn't bring bugs?

Click to collapse



If you are on firmware v1.35 you could upgrade through the Teclast app that is installed on your device to TOS 2.0. I stayed on v1.35 so don't know if TOS is ok for daily use. I read that Play is giving issues.

Xposed is working perfectly fine on T10 firmware v1.35 and below.


----------



## vidtek (Apr 29, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Try the suggestion of @fastmix and report back to us, please!
> 
> [FONTS][5.0+] Full Flashable Zips (200+ Fonts)
> By gianton, Recognized Contributor on 7th October 2015, 01:42 PM
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/themes/fonts-flashable-zips-t3219827

Click to collapse



I'd love to but what's the point of all these fonts when there is no indication if they will increase the font size on the base tablet.
None of you developers seem to understand the key problem.
The installed font is fine-it is just way too small!
Thanks so much for your help guys, Tony.


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 29, 2018)

*Android: Increase Text Size In Apps*



vidtek said:


> I'd love to but what's the point of all these fonts when there is no indication if they will increase the font size on the base tablet.
> None of you developers seem to understand the key problem.
> The installed font is fine-it is just way too small!
> Thanks so much for your help guys, Tony.

Click to collapse



Android: Increase Text Size In Apps
https://www.technipages.com/android-increase-text-size-in-apps

Android Accessibility Help
Font size and display size
https://support.google.com/accessibility/android/answer/6006972?hl=en

How to Change the Size of Text, Icons, and More in Android
by Cameron Summerson on January 27th, 2017
https://www.howtogeek.com/268754/how-to-change-the-size-of-text-icons-and-more-in-android-nougat/


----------



## mirjalovic (Apr 29, 2018)

Any plans with custom rom ?


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 29, 2018)

mirjalovic said:


> Any plans with custom rom ?

Click to collapse



Teclast is actively developing new ROMs to sort the existing bugs. They have the source code for Android 7 and PhoenixOS. Let them do the job.

Do not be too harsh on Teclast. Otherwise they may quit on ROM development like TAKEE did.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## vidtek (Apr 29, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Android: Increase Text Size In Apps
> https://www.technipages.com/android-increase-text-size-in-apps
> 
> Android Accessibility Help
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks to you guys-Much better now!
Tony


----------



## modelman1968 (Apr 30, 2018)

Which method did you use Tony?


----------



## vidtek (Apr 30, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> Which method did you use Tony?

Click to collapse



Hi Modelman- I used the settings-> display -> font size ->  largest

I also did the settings -> display  ->   display size  ->  largest.

Magic, sometimes I should think about reading the instructions..........

Cheers, Tony


----------



## fastmix (May 1, 2018)

Hello does anyone have an updated touch version of TWRP for the t10?
I tried requesting one with the twrp builder app but it does not boot in recovery and unfortunately you can only request it once from your device, they were asking for the recovery logs but I am a little ignorant in that and stopped feed back, can someone with better knowelegde try or know if there is already a custom touch recovery available?

Thanks


----------



## jorbik (May 3, 2018)

*Firmware*

Hello everyone, I'm in possession of a T10 E3C5 with TOS 2.01 installed, I would like to restore the Android version, the version I owned before was the Chinese V1.35.
Which version do you recommend, I live in Italy, the V1.35 or the V1.05
Thank you


----------



## fastmix (May 3, 2018)

jorbik said:


> Hello everyone, I'm in possession of a T10 E3C5 with TOS 2.01 installed, I would like to restore the Android version, the version I owned before was the Chinese V1.35.
> Which version do you recommend, I live in Italy, the V1.35 or the V1.05
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Use the global 1.05, I find it more stable and no chinese apps, also when u use the teclast update app it does not list the TOS.

Buona fortuna.


----------



## jorbik (May 3, 2018)

fastmix said:


> Use the global 1.05, I find it more stable and no chinese apps, also when u use the teclast update app it does not list the TOS.
> 
> Buona fortuna.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for the answer.
Installed everything ok, it looks a lot better than the TOS firmware.
Another question, is there any way to update the Android security patch?


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 3, 2018)

fastmix said:


> Use the global 1.05, I find it more stable and no chinese apps, also when u use the teclast update app it does not list the TOS.
> 
> Buona fortuna.

Click to collapse



Agree that V1.35 has some Chinese apps but they are easy to remove, no ROOT needed for that.

And in my opinion V1.05 and V1.35 are both at the same level of stability.


----------



## Harrison8c (May 3, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Agree that V1.35 has some Chinese apps but they are easy to remove, no ROOT needed for that.
> 
> And in my opinion V1.05 and V1.35 are both at the same level of stability.

Click to collapse



What is the difference compared Chinese to global firmware considering I root and won't be updating my device. Why do people here prefer Chinese firmware over global?


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 4, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> What is the difference compared Chinese to global firmware considering I root and won't be updating my device. Why do people here prefer Chinese firmware over global?

Click to collapse



There is no difference in my opinion besides the 4 or 5 easy to remove Chinese apps. I installed V1.35 because I read somewhere that the Chinese version had a higher development cycle but Global firmware is currently on PAR. You could check it in the OP of this thread in the firmware section (page 1). Both firmwares did get exactly the same update (model E3C5)


----------



## Jor-el (May 6, 2018)

*Thread opinion wanted*

After reading the entire thread, I am wondering if the tablet is worth the effort of acquiring and fiddling until all is well. Do you think your experiences are indicative of just a small minority of defective or faulty tablets or do they indicate that this is a  problem with the majority of T10's out there? I'm asking this because I just bought one on Geekbuying and now am having second thoughts about the purchase.

I don't have the intimate knowledge to resolve many of the problems reported on here if mine is faulty.


----------



## jvianney94 (May 7, 2018)

Jor-el said:


> After reading the entire thread, I am wondering if the tablet is worth the effort of acquiring and fiddling until all is well. Do you think your experiences are indicative of just a small minority of defective or faulty tablets or do they indicate that this is a  problem with the majority of T10's out there? I'm asking this because I just bought one on Geekbuying and now am having second thoughts about the purchase.
> 
> I don't have the intimate knowledge to resolve many of the problems reported on here if mine is faulty.

Click to collapse



I do think it is worth it. I was a little disappointed about the lack of widevine l1 support for hd netflix and amazon prime video, but HBO go doesn't seem to be affected and I can watch full hd videos in VLC that i've downloaded to my nas. I have the E3C6 international version and have had no issues with the screen like others have reported. I removed the crappy screen protector that came with the device and replaced it with a tempered glass one. I also got a case from gearbest that has a hole for the fingerprint reader and sleep wake function. 

I'm honestly very happy with the device. It is fast. Has only frozen once when I was playing TV with the hdhomerun app. Other than that, I have had zero issues. I love the debloated OS and the fact that I can freeze all the google apps except play store. I would highly recommend it for the price.


----------



## Alan_SP (May 7, 2018)

For me it is device I'm satisfied. I don't have that much issues (yes, there's ghost touch in games, or it was, at the moment I don't play that much and I'm on v1.35). Also, battery in standby last for weeks (yes, weeks) if you're not connected to WiFi, so it is pretty great.

So, it depends which exact problems you do have. And yes, there certainly are some devices that are faulty. But, it is logical that those with faulty devices would report it and it may seem like there's so much problems with T10.


----------



## The Pool Man (May 8, 2018)

I bought my unit in January.  It killed itself two weeks ago.  What started as a hesitancy to awake from sleep developed into an inability to do so.  I believe the unit overheats even when I idle and self-immolates.   I had noticed a growing discoloration under the screen.  I think it toasted itself and died.


GEARBEST offers 'tough luck' and $70ish refund off a $219 item.   They then offered to replace it with a small handling charge of $170.  When I checked to mean if the handling was $17 and they added that '0' by accident... they said how about $150.  How about... I stop buying from GEARBEST.

 I'm having Amazon Visa Chase look into purchase protection.


----------



## Luckzzz (May 8, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> I bought my unit in January.  It killed itself two weeks ago.  What started as a hesitancy to awake from sleep developed into an inability to do so.  I believe the unit overheats even when I idle and self-immolates.   I had noticed a growing discoloration under the screen.  I think it toasted itself and died.
> 
> 
> GEARBEST offers 'tough luck' and $70ish refund off a $219 item.   They then offered to replace it with a small handling charge of $170.  When I checked to mean if the handling was $17 and they added that '0' by accident... they said how about $150.  How about... I stop buying from GEARBEST.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your report. I just bought a little bit expensive from BangGood (I would rather buy there than GearBest) because they have a good history of 100% of value refund.. Gearbest will lost a LOT of customers if they don't check their policies.. F*** them 

---------- Post added at 05:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 AM ----------




jvianney94 said:


> I do think it is worth it. I was a little disappointed about the lack of widevine l1 support for hd netflix and amazon prime video, but HBO go doesn't seem to be affected and I can watch full hd videos in VLC that i've downloaded to my nas. I have the E3C6 international version and have had no issues with the screen like others have reported. I removed the crappy screen protector that came with the device and replaced it with a tempered glass one. I also got a case from gearbest that has a hole for the fingerprint reader and sleep wake function.
> 
> I'm honestly very happy with the device. It is fast. Has only frozen once when I was playing TV with the hdhomerun app. Other than that, I have had zero issues. I love the debloated OS and the fact that I can freeze all the google apps except play store. I would highly recommend it for the price.

Click to collapse



There's few mobiles/tablet on the market now that gives Widevine support.. So that's not something to consider IMHO. You should see this post and try to force run it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ap...er-enable-netflix-t3708126/page9#post76452898


----------



## Harrison8c (May 8, 2018)

Jor-el said:


> After reading the entire thread, I am wondering if the tablet is worth the effort of acquiring and fiddling until all is well. Do you think your experiences are indicative of* just a small minority of defective or faulty tablets or do they indicate that this is a  problem with the majority of T10's out there*? I'm asking this because I just bought one on Geekbuying and now am having second thoughts about the purchase.
> 
> I don't have the intimate knowledge to resolve many of the problems reported on here if mine is faulty.

Click to collapse



Holly cow just checked 4PDA forum and in their poll 62 people (40%) out of 157 said their tablet was faulty. And that faultiness (e.g. ghost touches, dying at 15-30% battery) started appearing after some time of owning the device. My tablet is still with the postal shipper so still haven't had a chance to test it out.


----------



## The Pool Man (May 8, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> Holly cow just checked 4PDA forum and in their poll 62 people (40%) out of 157 said their tablet was faulty.

Click to collapse



Where is this?  Provide link please.


----------



## Harrison8c (May 8, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> Where is this?  Provide link please.

Click to collapse



Just type into Google this device name and add 4PDA... Make sure to use chrome as it's Russian XDA version. Main thread has this poll as it seemed as an issue.


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 8, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> Just type into Google this device name and add 4PDA... Make sure to use chrome as it's Russian XDA version. Main thread has this poll as it seemed as an issue.

Click to collapse



I don't think this poll is about faulty or not faulty devices. IMHO it's more about if you are positive about the tablet or not. 95 people are not positive, 62 are


----------



## Luckzzz (May 9, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> I don't think this poll is about faulty or not faulty devices. IMHO it's more about if you are positive about the tablet or not. 95 people are not positive, 62 are

Click to collapse



/\ This.. The google translate gives me this from russian to english: 

To determine the ratio of marriage / not marriage.
Marriage is.	[ 62 ]	** [39.49%]
There is no marriage.	[ 95 ]	** [60.51%]

It's a strange way to say: "I like it, I would recommend it (and would marry the tablet)" :good:
and: "There is no marriage, it could improve in a lot of ways"...  

There's no signs wether they are faulty or not IMHO.. Only not top quality.. I do hope mine arrives in a good state. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 9, 2018)

Luckzzz said:


> /\ This.. The google translate gives me this from russian to english:
> 
> To determine the ratio of marriage / not marriage.
> Marriage is. [ 62 ] ** [39.49%]
> ...

Click to collapse



"Recommended" is the best way to pin point it. And my tablet is free of issues T10 (E3C5) acquired in November 2017. Wish you a good experience!


----------



## piri1312 (May 9, 2018)

Teclast T10 will be updated to Android 8?


----------



## YuriRM (May 9, 2018)

The Pool Man said:


> I bought my unit in January. It killed itself two weeks ago. What started as a hesitancy to awake from sleep developed into an inability to do so. I believe the unit overheats even when I idle and self-immolates. I had noticed a growing discoloration under the screen. I think it toasted itself and died.
> 
> 
> GEARBEST offers 'tough luck' and $70ish refund off a $219 item. They then offered to replace it with a small handling charge of $170. When I checked to mean if the handling was $17 and they added that '0' by accident... they said how about $150. How about... I stop buying from GEARBEST.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which brand of tablets will you try next?

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Harrison8c (May 9, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> "Recommended" is the best way to pin point it. And my tablet is free of issues T10 (E3C5) acquired in November 2017. Wish you a good experience!

Click to collapse



Gosh, I don't understand Russian as well but if whole sentence translation doesn't make sense I'll go and translate individual words. 
Brak means when a thing has manufacture mistakes. Attaching Google translation screenshot. In one of the last pages someone asks if it's worth taking a risk if 40% reported devices came faulty.

Edit: so the poll was to determine ratio if complaints in the thread were only minority of all users. People that sit there are pretty friendly with tech so they usually won't downgrade ratings just because they don't like the color of a tablet or something along these lines.


----------



## The Pool Man (May 9, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> Which brand of tablets will you try next?

Click to collapse



Personally I won't be replacing it.  But the only other Gearbest tablet I've tried is the Lenovo P8.  Works perfect but for two issues --

1.  They really should have updated the device to Nougat  (It's on Marshie.)
2.  Updating apps takes forever... it's best handled manually... and it still sucks


----------



## abaithad (May 9, 2018)

Well, this device is a real good deal. for 170€ you cannot, and must not expect a high end quality product, just the screen size...
I was having a galaxy tab pro, high end device but laking software update and becoming old HW too, I am having this teclast since January and it's nigt and day. The tablet is very fast, very stable, 0 freeze or reboot, good rom & ram & good processor. What can you expect with such a budget? 
The "weak" point is the screen sensitivity. Smartphone screens are better for touch and are more sensitive. For a lot of people use, it won't be an issue for daily use except for gaming, as i do not play i do not consider it as a big deal.
To go deeper, real issues can happen with OTG. There's a powering problem with the tablet when read/write operations starts on the usb port used as OTG. The device becomes totally mad and returns to normal state as soon as the copy finishes. this only concerns data copy from the tablet to a USB device (no problem with keyboard/mouse or other HID device). 
Also, sometimes the tablet cannot wake from deepsleep if smartcover is used. You will have to hard reboot by long-pressing power button.
Another bad point is the release of that TOS or Phoenix OS which mislead many users as it wasn't meant for worldwide use (Not google service compliant). 
And finally, the device comes with Android 7.0, a firmware that is mainly designed and developed by Mediatek who also develops drivers for commonly used modules (wifi, screen, bluetooth, emmc...etc). Teclast is adding some stuff, tuning others, reworking or writing completely some drivers but the main stuff is done by Mediatek. This Android version is used on many Chinese devices coming with stock Android and they have never been updated to 7.1 so talking about Oreo...


----------



## Harrison8c (May 9, 2018)

abaithad said:


> the device comes with Android 7.0, a firmware that is mainly designed and developed by Mediatek

Click to collapse



Is that true?


----------



## YuriRM (May 10, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> Is that true?

Click to collapse



MediaTek SoCs are optimized and ready for Android Oreo (Go edition)
Google and MediaTek collaborate to deliver improved performance in entry-level smartphones

HSINCHU, TAIWAN– December 7, 2017 – MediaTek Inc. today announced that it is a System-on-Chip (SoC) partner for providing Google’s AndroidTM Oreo (Go edition) software to smartphone makers, and after a deep collaboration with Google, MediaTek’s MT6739, MT6737, and MT6580 SoCs, among others, now have board support packages available to run Android Oreo (Go edition). 

https://www.mediatek.com/news-event...timized-and-ready-for-android-oreo-go-edition

Android 7.0 Nougat Unsupported/Supported chipsets
https://www.asus.com/zentalk/thread-129174-1-1.html

From Start to Finish: How an Android Software Update Rolls Out [INFOGRAPHIC by Sony]
https://www.xda-developers.com/how-android-software-update-sony/

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## blaze73 (May 10, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> See the logcat and forward this log to Viber's programmers, they will check and find a solution about this issue.
> If you don't know how to read the log, you can use an app such as "Catlog".

Click to collapse



How do I create a "logcat" ?  My T10 is not rooted. 
Can you please advise ?  Thanks


----------



## italianquadcore (May 10, 2018)

blaze73 said:


> How do I create a "logcat" ?  My T10 is not rooted.
> Can you please advise ?  Thanks

Click to collapse



Look at this XDA thread

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1726238


----------



## Alan_SP (May 10, 2018)

abaithad said:


> Also, sometimes the tablet cannot wake from deepsleep if smartcover is used. You will have to hard reboot by long-pressing power button.

Click to collapse



Just to comment on this. I myself never experienced this problem.

Only problem I experienced once was that for some reason device started using much more power, exhausted battery and I needed first to charge it before I was able to power it on again.


----------



## oiac320 (May 10, 2018)

Seems like my unit is refusing to update the Google Play Services app. Any way of fixing it on TOS 2.01? 

Or do I need to roll back to 1.34?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (May 11, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> Seems like my unit is refusing to update the Google Play Services app. Any way of fixing it on TOS 2.01?
> 
> Or do I need to roll back to 1.34?

Click to collapse



You need to roll back to 1.35 [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fastmix (May 11, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> Seems like my unit is refusing to update the Google Play Services app. Any way of fixing it on TOS 2.01?
> 
> Or do I need to roll back to 1.34?

Click to collapse



Try to install aptoide market and from there update google play services and store, it should work.


----------



## Alan_SP (May 11, 2018)

oiac320 said:


> Seems like my unit is refusing to update the Google Play Services app. Any way of fixing it on TOS 2.01?

Click to collapse



Or you can wait new TOS version, it seems they fixed it, but for other device.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (May 11, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> Or you can wait new TOS version, it seems they fixed it, but for other device.

Click to collapse



Ah you mean the never happens TOS update or the it's done when it's done Version [emoji41]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (May 11, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Ah you mean the never happens TOS update or the it's done when it's done Version [emoji41]

Click to collapse



I mean this: http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6/update/

And, there you have http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6/update/update.xml

And, if you read it:



> Updates 04\n\n 1、Update Google Suite to Resolve Issues with Google Services Unable to Update. \n Note: After the system upgrade is complete, you need to manually restore the factory settings. Back up the data in advance.

Click to collapse



I really don't know if they actually solved problem (there's two versions with same message, so they tried at least two builds to solve it), but I see that they are at least trying.

As I don't have C6, but C5 device, I can't test it.


----------



## casperskk (May 12, 2018)

I have c3e5 2.01. is here chance they will make new version? its more than 2 months since 2.01. wait or downgrade to 1.35?


----------



## Alan_SP (May 12, 2018)

casperskk said:


> I have c3e5 2.01. is here chance they will make new version?

Click to collapse



I think you can try check your eyesight. 

The few posts before yours talk about newer TOS versions. And you managed not to see them all. Very impressive achievement if you ask me. :crying:


----------



## saltsy (May 13, 2018)

tutis2002 said:


> I guess the initial version that came with the tablet, and in which the touch screen worked well would be the Global 1.00, in the ftp of @ Lizzi555 is not, this version.
> 
> In the page of needrom neither and in addition it is necessary to be premium .... if it wanted to lower non-global versions.

Click to collapse



Hi tutis, have you fixed the problem? Just curious.

I have a E3C5 (TOS 2.01) and the handwriting test was OK.


----------



## dreuzel (May 13, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> *Firmwares*
> 
> *Device overview*
> Teclast Master T10 is sold with two different device identifiers, E3C5 and E3C6. An user of this tablet can get the device identifier looking at the rear side of the tablet, there is a phrase including the device name, the device ID and the SN (serial number) of the device. An example is "T10 ID:E3C5 SN:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX", in this example the device ID is E3C5.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## CubanRudeBoy108 (May 13, 2018)

Luckzzz said:


> /\ This.. The google translate gives me this from russian to english:
> 
> To determine the ratio of marriage / not marriage.
> Marriage is. [ 62 ] ** [39.49%]
> ...

Click to collapse




I own a T10 and it is running wonderfully. No heat issues, no ghost touch, nothing. I love it. (Knocks on wood)


----------



## saltsy (May 13, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> italianquadcore said:
> 
> 
> > *Firmwares*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Looks like your quote didn't work?

Why quote so much text?


----------



## italianquadcore (May 13, 2018)

dreuzel said:


> This seems not to be uptodate any more
> needrom  requires a prime user to download  anything from teclast
> firmware download from teclast   does not show  version of download  for e3c6     and  downloaded version  (onedrive) indicates file as : T10 (E3C6)-Android7.0-V1.01-SZ
> impossible to know the real version tos?  ....  V1.xx
> ...

Click to collapse



Abandoned ?!?!?!?

I summarize again:

1) we have one Teclast website to download E3C5/E3C6 chinese firmwares;
2) we have one Teclast website to download E3C5_G/E3C6_G global firmwares;
3) we have four different Teclast's web folders for OTA updates (all 4 variants);
4) we have a third-party website (Needrom) that provides the most important firmwares we need;
5) we have an FTP site, kindly provided by a private user here on XDA, for all the firmwares we need;
6) if this is not enough, we can ask a firmware to Teclast , and they will provide to us via cloud service;
7) we can root and use a different recovery (TWRP) without unlocking the bootloader (a rarity in Android's world) - for root/TWRP there is a dedicated thread here on XDA;

All this stuff here above for a chinese tablet sold with a ridiculous price (below 200 euros / 240 us dollars).

A simple point I want to make : after 20 years spent here on Internet, I got the idea that people only complain/moan/scream/shout/cry for the products they purchase. One question: do you have ever enjoyed one product in your life?

Yes, you're right. We are abandoned to our fate, we are alone !!!!


----------



## oiac320 (May 13, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> I mean this: http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6/update/
> 
> And, there you have http://ota.teclast.com/t10_e3c6/update/update.xml
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, I didn't notice that they updated the C6, so I guess it's just a matter of time before they fix it on the C5.

Well, no harm in waiting a bit more.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (May 13, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> I think you can try check your eyesight.
> 
> The few posts before yours talk about newer TOS versions. And you managed not to see them all. Very impressive achievement if you ask me. :crying:

Click to collapse



2.01 is the latest TOS for the e3c5 version. But for E3C6 there is a 2.04 version. So his question is right. Where are the newer updates for the e3c5? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (May 13, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> So his question is right. Where are the newer updates for the e3c5?

Click to collapse



If you ask me (not sure acutally), first of all, there were discussion that clearly centered around new TOS' versions. Also, from information for C6 device, we can see that Teclast at least works on solving the biggest problem with TOS, Google services not working.

And, to answer last question, where is C5's TOS version with working Google services, I guess that we can rightly speculate that Teclast still didn't solved this problem for all C6 users, or that they are still testing it, until they reach satisfaction with solution so they could port it to C5 users.

My main conclusion is that Teclast *actively works* on solution and that we will have it when they are assured it is well enough. Till that time, we can wait. But, hey, they work on it. It is all I ask of them, as I know they will solve problems, sooner or later.

I have Chuwi tablet with extremely serious freezing problem whenever writing to memory (ROM). They just abandoned it, never produced firmware that solves it. There's third party solution for this problem, but Chuwi isn't the one who provided it. From this situation I'm sure that Teclast is infinitely better company. They at least work on problems and don't leave their users to their own devices.


----------



## bovoro (May 15, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> 2.01 is the latest TOS for the e3c5 version. But for E3C6 there is a 2.04 version. So his question is right. Where are the newer updates for the e3c5?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



there is a new update for E3C6, 2.05 version. Taipower T10-TOS V2.05_20180515 is ready to release,
Little friends will be able to update through OTA.
This update adds a lot of human features,
Let's take a look together the changelog:

1. Increase the speed display on the taskbar
2. Calendar clock dynamic icon, real-time display date, time, week
3 increase the native settings and TOS settings switch button, you can choose according to user habits
4. Increase the overall layout of TOS settings
5. Increase the number of tablet mode shortcut buttons
6. "Run automatically" in the Security Center disables system-level APP
7. Added white list APP function (to prevent clear memory)
8. Add a key clear memory app


----------



## Goayandi (May 15, 2018)

Hey guys!

Looks like there is still no custom ROM for your device. I'm working on a similar device. I created a thread for all MT8176 / MT8173 devices.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/mediatek-mt8173-mt8176-development-t3791009


----------



## Harrison8c (May 16, 2018)

Ok, so today it finally arrived. E3C6 model and had global version firmware though I messed up with Gapps(+keyboard and 0mb storage) and after reset in TWRP, after instructional window I was getting black screen. So installed the TOS after struggling for a long time (who could've thought that Chinese letters don't work in SP flash) but I would prefer moving to clean English environment that works. After 1 hour of use my screen panel starts to bleed in one corner and 5 minutes break resets it. Will it get worse? Didn't contact the seller yet. Few apps crashed on all ROMs I have been on, whole screen is responsive but it might be just me but sometimes it feels that home button gets triggered (I removed fingerprint scanner messing with events).

Edit: apparently OneDrive link is and was up whole time (it showed it has nothing several times to me). Flashed to global and won't be migrating anywhere else. What about screen bleeding though? Does longevity of a tablet get shortened due to this? Will read more about bleeding tomorrow.

Internal storage in TWRP is still seen as nothing when I choose install. Tablet doesn't have any password... Also, you can't encrypt this device or I was the only one who couldn't find that option?


----------



## saltsy (May 16, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> After 1 hour of use my screen panel starts to bleed in one corner and 5 minutes break resets it. Will it get worse? Didn't contact the seller yet. Few apps crashed on all ROMs I have been on, whole screen is responsive but it might be just me but sometimes it feels that home button gets triggered (I removed fingerprint scanner messing with events).

Click to collapse



Is the picture of the screen bleed showing the right edge of the tablet when you look at it in landscape mode? Just curious?

I have the E3C5 and have had the false touches of the home button as well. Seems to come and go and may be improving! Maybe the TOS OS is better in this regard?


----------



## Harrison8c (May 16, 2018)

saltsy said:


> Is the picture of the screen bleed showing the right edge of the tablet when you look at it in landscape mode? Just curious?
> 
> I have the E3C5 and have had the false touches of the home button as well. Seems to come and go and seems may be improving! Maybe the TOS OS is better in this regard?

Click to collapse



In portrait. Seen much worse on AliExpress lol. Don't know about TOS anything other than it looks unpractical. Didn't get impressed by it.


----------



## italianquadcore (May 16, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> After 1 hour of use my screen panel starts to bleed in one corner and 5 minutes break resets it. Will it get worse? Didn't contact the seller yet.

Click to collapse



Most of the issues regarding screen cannot be solved by the software, so if you still see this issue in next days, contact the seller and ask for a refund/replacement.


----------



## saltsy (May 16, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> In portrait. Seen much worse on AliExpress lol.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I checked mine and there is a little bleed on the right edge in landscape mode. Would have thought it would be in the same place? Hmm.


----------



## Harrison8c (May 16, 2018)

Why there isn't encrypt the tablet option?

Sent a message to the seller about screen bleeding in the morning but he still hasn't replied. 8" size would have been a better option for me.


----------



## alexgt78 (May 17, 2018)

I have a T10 e3c5 version. The battery should be 8100mAh but, charging it from empty to full, it is only 7100mAh [emoji58]View attachment 4503157

Inviato dal mio LG-H850 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## YuriRM (May 17, 2018)

*Chuwi Hi9 Air, Unboxing, Review, Gaming and Root*

Chuwi Hi9 Air, Unboxing, Review, Gaming and Root
10,1" Android 8.0, MT6797 (Helio X20)
by andrewcbartlett
10/05/2018
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jnJSHE5lck

CHUWI Hi9 Air 64GB MT6797 X20 Deca Core 10.1 Inch 2K Screen Android 8 Dual 4G Tablet
By uncleabubear
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/chuwi-hi9-air-64gb-mt6797-x20-deca-core-t3775682

Bug - Can not change Chuwi Hi9 Air brightness (Solved) I found the fix! Whoop!
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76505791&postcount=22

Let us know if the Chuwi Hi9 Air is a better tablet than Teclast T10.


----------



## saltsy (May 17, 2018)

alexgt78 said:


> I have a T10 e3c5 version. The battery should be 8100mAh but, charging it from empty to full, it is only 7100mAh [emoji58]

Click to collapse



As much as I like the screen and speed of my T10 (E3C5 vers) I think my next tablet will be from a company with local support (in Australia). 

Side note. I asked GearBest why I can't leave a review on their website a few days ago (maybe you can only leave a review within a month of purchase?). Still waiting for their response.


----------



## Luckzzz (May 18, 2018)

saltsy said:


> As much as I like the screen and speed of my T10 (E3C5 vers) I think my next tablet will be from a company with local support (in Australia).
> 
> Side note. I asked GearBest why I can't leave a review on their website a few days ago (maybe you can only leave a review within a month of purchase?). Still waiting for their response.

Click to collapse



I would never buy a "cheap" quality tablet if my salary was in dollars 
I just bought the T10 'cause I'm a budget student here in Brazil and a good and reliable tablet is at least 1200 R$ (Brazil's currency). Minimum monthly wage here is 950 R$ but there's a lot of people getting 2500 R$.. Anyway in Aus I would be buying something more robust like the Microsoft Surface Pro 3.. :laugh:

Edit offtopic: Gold Coast seems to be the best place on earth. I will defo be a new aussie citizen. Getting trouble to choose between Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane (1 hour from Gold Coast, right?)..


----------



## YuriRM (May 18, 2018)

Chuwi Hi9 Air Unboxing & Review - Helio X20 LTE EU Band Android 8 Tablet by
TechTablets.com
18/05/2018
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE2kURxz1Lc

EDIT - cameras and loudspearkers are weaker than Teclast's. The screen is dimmer after OTA update (400 lux to 200 lux) in response to andrewcbartlett complaint that it was too bright.
4G is weak.


----------



## Harrison8c (May 19, 2018)

With this tablet I bought official leather case but when I make open lid touch the back of a tablet (picture to visualize https://i.imgur.com/fekYXBi.png) my tablet freaking goes to sleep (not immediately keep going to sleep when I keep like this). Is it magnets doing their magic, some sensors I'm blocking that are causing this? Sleep button isn't touched, when I don't make the lid to fully be at the back it doesn't behave like this.


----------



## Harrison8c (May 20, 2018)

Open any grey app (dark youtube/dark reddit/spotify), do you all see this https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/UTB8pdlKe22JXKJkSanrq6y3lVXaU.jpg (picture from AliExpress) darker corners? I though my was OK but just noticed that slightly colors are darker in the corners just as in that picture. Today they asked me (after 4 days of my message) to record a video and show that previous screen bleeding so will do that.
Also, #1027   post anyone has ideas?


----------



## modelman1968 (May 20, 2018)

Also, #1027   post anyone has anyone any ideas.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75087275&postcount=104

Have look here, thanks to Tenoce.


----------



## tenoce (May 20, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> With this tablet I bought official leather case but when I make open lid touch the back of a tablet (picture to visualize https://i.imgur.com/fekYXBi.png) my tablet freaking goes to sleep (not immediately keep going to sleep when I keep like this). Is it magnets doing their magic, some sensors I'm blocking that are causing this? Sleep button isn't touched, when I don't make the lid to fully be at the back it doesn't behave like this.

Click to collapse



The magnet is too strong. Had same issue, had to order another type. There I had luck.


----------



## basurado (May 20, 2018)

Hello everyone

 I have a problem with the E3C6 tablet I can not select the rear camera and the front the image is upside down, someone with the same problem or how to fix it thanks and a greeting


----------



## Harrison8c (May 20, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> Also, #1027 Have look here, thanks to Tenoce.

Click to collapse





tenoce said:


> The magnet is too strong. Had same issue, had to order another type. There I had luck.

Click to collapse



haha that's funny I'll just cut the magnets out and might glue something nice out of it. Bought it only as a stand for media and for safer transportation so will not use it often anyways. Thank you all.


----------



## Harrison8c (May 20, 2018)

basurado said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a problem with the E3C6 tablet I can not select the rear camera and the front the image is upside down, someone with the same problem or how to fix it thanks and a greeting

Click to collapse



Just my few ideas until someone knowledgeable comes to the help: check if all needed permissions are given, try another camera app, try updating your ROM or doing a clean install. What build version are you on?


----------



## basurado (May 21, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> Just my few ideas until someone knowledgeable comes to the help: check if all needed permissions are given, try another camera app, try updating your ROM or doing a clean install. What build version are you on?

Click to collapse



Hi, I've already tried several cameras and it's still the same, I also reinstalled the rom and nothing, I continue as the prnciple v1.01


----------



## bkbert (May 22, 2018)

*touchscreen defect?*

Hi, I used the E3C5 now about three month. After a jouney of 10 days, where it worked pretty well, I came back and discovered a few days later that the width of the screen of about one inch does not react to touches. Is that a hardware issue or is there a possible software solution? I did already a factory reset but the issue is not solved.


----------



## sime23 (May 23, 2018)

I believe there is now new version of TOS available: 2.05. It should probably be added to the list on first page.


----------



## boll24 (May 23, 2018)

It seems that the recent update cause t10 having wifi issues and unstable os.. i was about to pull trigger on this, was wondering if its a go?


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 27, 2018)

For anyone with T10 E3C5 on firmware V1.35 and not aware of my earlier post.



BiG_FooT said:


> As promised earlier here's the tutorial how to enable System-UI-Tuner and have 3 additional options available by replacing your SYSTEMUI.APK by the modded one in this post. I have modded the SYSTEMUI.APK from Teclast T10 Model E3C5 ROM version 1.35 So don't use my file on another ROM version!!
> 
> New options:
> Night mode (blue light filter)
> ...

Click to collapse



Full post with pictures on page 86 of this thread


----------



## italianquadcore (May 29, 2018)

One suggestion: replacement of system files must be done inside Recovery, not when Android is running.


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 29, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> One suggestion: replacement of system files must be done inside Recovery, not when Android is running.

Click to collapse



Agree, I did it the dirty way.


----------



## italianquadcore (May 29, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Agree, I did it the dirty way.

Click to collapse



1) I suggest to install following app to change some hidden features (it provides also a quick setting's tile for Night Mode) - we do not need root.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zacharee1.systemuituner&hl=it
2) we create a shortcut for hidden System ui demo mode.
If you have Nova launcher, insert widget Activity, select System ui, select Demo mode.
If you have not Nova launcher, install this app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sika524.android.quickshortcut
Then insert a widget called quickshortcut, inside the tab Activity select System ui, open the list and select Demo mode (icon is a wrench). We do not need root.
3) anyway night mode is not necessary. We already have Miravision inside settings-display. To change the colors of Eye Comfort quick setting's tile, go to Miravision, select Blue light filter, enable the feature, and move the slider on bottom. In this way we can have the same colors of the usual Night Mode.
4) also color calibration is not necessary, we have Miravision also for it. I suggest to learn something about Miravision, this is the only real "plus" we have with this tablet, on YouTube there are some videos about Miravision.
If display of this tablet shows defective colors in all its size or in some areas, there is nothing to do but ask for a replacement.


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 29, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> 1) I suggest to install following app to change some hidden features (it provides also a quick setting's tile for Night Mode) - we do not need root.
> ...
> 3) anyway night mode is not necessary. We already have Miravision inside settings-display. To change the colors of Eye Comfort quick setting's tile, go to Miravision, select Blue light filter, enable the feature, and move the slider on bottom. In this way we can have the same colors of the usual Night Mode.
> 4) also color calibration is not necessary, we have Miravision also for it. I suggest to learn something about Miravision, this is the only real "plus" we have with this tablet, on YouTube there are some videos about Miravision.
> If display of this tablet shows defective colors in all its size or in some areas, there is nothing to do but ask for a replacement.

Click to collapse



Your suggestion is a good thing for people who don't have root indeed. But I don't agree that night mode is not necessary on or T10 for the part that the Google way of doing it is much more convenient (automated depending on sunrise and sunset).  I also tried to tweak colors with Miravision but I couldn't get the greenish patina in the white to get away. With Google in-build (but hidden tweaks) it was very easy to correct.

Additional you get the navbar tuner to get rid of the screenshot / volume software keys to clean up the navigation bar if you like. 

So for rooted people interesting options IMHO. No offense and I really like your thread on our beloved and sometimes hated Teclast T10 devices.


----------



## italianquadcore (May 29, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Your suggestion is a good thing for people who don't have root indeed. But I don't agree that night mode is not necessary on or T10 for the part that the Google way of doing it is much more convenient (automated depending on sunrise and sunset).  I also tried to tweak colors with Miravision but I couldn't get the greenish patina in the white to get away. With Google in-build (but hidden tweaks) it was very easy to correct.
> 
> Additional you get the navbar tuner to get rid of the screenshot / volume software keys to clean up the navigation bar if you like.
> 
> So for rooted people interesting options IMHO. No offense and I really like your thread on our beloved and sometimes hated Teclast T10 devices.

Click to collapse



One question: automated mode just depends on light sensor?
For me there's no problem to accept your mod. Thanks for your efforts. Eventually if you have a lot of time, i will appreciate you kindly may do the same job also for latest global roms (e3c5_g and e3c6_g) - unfortunately I can extract system image but I don't know things to be changed. Thanks.


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 30, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> One question: automated mode just depends on light sensor?
> For me there's no problem to accept your mod. Thanks for your efforts. Eventually if you have a lot of time, i will appreciate you kindly may do the same job also for latest global roms (e3c5_g and e3c6_g) - unfortunately I can extract system image but I don't know things to be changed. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Nigh automated mode: The OS basically attempts to estimate both sunrise and sunset, based on the current date and your latitude relative to the equator. It then determines that it is "night" if the current time falls either before sunrise or after sunset.

It's not very difficult to change systemui.apk but you need to follow a few steps and also install a windows based application and add a particular Java package. 

*Steps to adapt systemui.apk to get Nougat stock Navbar tuner, Nightmode and Colour calibration:*


_You need root for this_
 Install windows based APK easy tool (download and check requirements part!) https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...tool-apk-easy-tool-v1-02-windows-gui-t3333960 
 Install Java SE/JDK for decompile, compile, and sign APK. http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html If you don't have Java installed, you can only use Zipalign or Install APK 
 Copy systemui.apk from your T10 device to main folder of APK easy tool on your computer. Systemui.apk is located here: ROOT > SYSTEM > PRIV-APP > SYSTEMUI
 Copy framework-res.apk from your T10 to the APK easy tool main folder. Framework-res.apk is located here: \Root\System\framework\
 Open APK easy tool and select 2nd tab with name framework and locate your framework-res.apk 
 Now go back to main screen of APK easy tool and click decompile (find your systemui.apk in APK easy tool folder where you copied it earlier)
 Browse with windows file explorer to folder named '1-Decompiled APKs' within APK easy tool 
 Now follow exactly this quide: https://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-6p/themes-apps/mod-enable-navbar-tuner-nougat-t3447478  Credits @AL_IRAQI
 Recompile APK wit APK easy tool. Don't forget to put a check mark on 'Keep original signature' in main screen of the tool
 Copy recompiled systemui.apk from '2-Recompiled APKs' to the ROOT > SYSTEM > PRIV-APP > SYSTEMUI folder in your T10. Do it with TWRP or by replacing the old file within a root browser on your phone. Becarefull if you do this with a root browser and do not attempt to rename the original systemui.apk, only direct replace the file (!)
For pictures see post *#851*  on page 86


----------



## italianquadcore (May 30, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Nigh automated mode: The OS basically attempts to estimate both sunrise and sunset, based on the current date and your latitude relative to the equator. It then determines that it is "night" if the current time falls either before sunrise or after sunset.
> 
> It's not very difficult to change systemui.apk but you need to follow a few steps and also install a windows based application and add a particular Java package.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I attach the new "SystemUI.apk" file for firmware E3C5-v1.28, but also a .ZIP file that includes all files I've used to create the new "SystemUI.apk".
Inside this .ZIP file there is a brief "How-To" file with some brief instructions to get the new "SystemUI.apk" file.
I've used the "apktool.jar" manual file as I've tried to use the utility "APK Easy Tool 1.50" but I faced so many problems with it, and I've never achieved the new file.

After rebooting to Android, I've faced some problems to follow this procedure "First enable System-UI-Tuner by pulling down quick settings and press and hold the GEAR button on the top right for at least 10 seconds. If you have done it correctly you will see that the GEAR ICON has changed and showing a GEAR with a Wrench on top of it".
In my case, with firmware E3C5-v1.28, the Gear button never becomes a wrench, so the only solution for me is to use the shortcut "Demo mode" as described on my post #1041.

Thanks for your support and collaboration.


----------



## italianquadcore (May 30, 2018)

People, without root, can easily change the navigation bar. They simply need to use the adb shell with command "adb shell" and then follow my next steps.

To revert back to default navigation bar - use the following command:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
settings put secure sysui_nav_bar "space;capture_pic,sub_volume,back,home,recent,add_volume,menu_ime;space"

To simplify the navigation bar (only 3 centered buttons + "menu" at right) - use the following command:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
settings put secure sysui_nav_bar "space;back,home,recent;menu_ime"

The same as above, but with 2 additional buttons for brightness
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
settings put secure sysui_nav_bar "key(220:file:///storage/emulated/0/navicons/arrowdown.png);capture_pic,sub_volume,back,home,recent,add_volume,menu_ime;key(221:file:///storage/emulated/0/navicons/arrowup.png)"

Inside sd card, create a folder called "navicons", just place two images (48x48 pixels), for example with an arrow down and an arrow up.
220 and 221 are the key codes, respectively for brightness down and for brightness up.
The complete list of key codes is here (https://developer.android.com/reference/android/view/KeyEvent.html)

Please take note that we need to test the navigation bar under portrait mode and landscape mode, to be sure that buttons fit in the proper way.
These changes are non-volatile, so they remain after a reboot. So be careful to put the correct values to avoid crashes in System UI.


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Jun 1, 2018)

I Have upgraded my T10 e3C5 to TOS via the Teclast OTA. I would like to go back to v1.35. Can I do that?
More importantly I would like to go to the e3C5_g (all English) V1.05. Is this possible? If so,would like get a tutorial on the best way to do that. What tools do I need?
Right now can't seem to see the tablet file system via USB from a Windows PC except when the tab is powered on. Seems like I don't have the right driver. 
What are the recommended steps to achieve my goal?
Geo57


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jun 1, 2018)

geo_57_3103 said:


> I Have upgraded my T10 e3C5 to TOS via the Teclast OTA. I would like to go back to v1.35. Can I do that?
> More importantly I would like to go to the e3C5_g (all English) V1.05. Is this possible? If so,would like get a tutorial on the best way to do that. What tools do I need?
> Right now can't seem to see the tablet file system via USB from a Windows PC except when the tab is powered on. Seems like I don't have the right driver.
> What are the recommended steps to achieve my goal?
> Geo57

Click to collapse



There is a guide on page 60 of this thread. And first install VCOM drivers! It's a bit of a pain to do it if you are on Windows 10 but enough guides about it if you Google it. There is also a FTP server with all the available firmware mentioned somewhere in this thread.


----------



## jvianney94 (Jun 2, 2018)

I put my teclast master t10 up for sale on swappa if anyone is interested - https://swappa.com/listing/HST904/view.
The $185 is slightly negotiable. Make in offer in the swappa sale listing comments and I'll think about it.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jun 2, 2018)

jvianney94 said:


> I put my teclast master t10 up for sale on swappa if anyone is interested - https://swappa.com/listing/HST904/view.
> The $185 is slightly negotiable. Make in offer in the swappa sale listing comments and I'll think about it.

Click to collapse



These are the current prices for T10
https://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-teclast-t10


----------



## Jartimus (Jun 2, 2018)

*Serial # reset?*

Hello T10 users, I've been trying to install Netflix using various .apk downloads and the process fails shortly after the package intaller is selected.

I've now returned to running TOS V2.01_20180227, after downgrading to 1.35 on an E3C5 model.

I've looked for solutions and tried a few, and the app was previously installed before I reverted (with spflash) back to the 1.35 firmware.

One thing I noticed is that my serial number from within settings>about tablet>status is 0123456789ABCDEF. I'm sure that is not the tablet's true SN, and *I'm wondering if it may be interfering with app installs, and if so, can it be corrected by me?
*
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## italianquadcore (Jun 2, 2018)

Jartimus said:


> Hello T10 users, I've been trying to install Netflix using various .apk downloads and the process fails shortly after the package intaller is selected.
> 
> I've now returned to running TOS V2.01_20180227, after downgrading to 1.35 on an E3C5 model.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have firmware E3C5-v1.28 and I have no problem to install Netflix directly from the play store. I confirm to have the same useless serial number (the real serial number of the device is written on the rear side of the tablet).
Waiting for response from other owners of v1.35 firmware.


----------



## fastmix (Jun 5, 2018)

It looks like our T10 model E3C5 does not support exfat and that is why we have problem with any sd memory card larger than 32mb, the good news is that the E3C6 model does support it, so it should not be hardware related, we just need someone with a little knowlegde to compile a modded Kernel using the lines from the E3C6 and test if it fixes the issue.

Do we have such person in this forum?


----------



## etabeta1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

I have E3C5-v1.35, with fake SN. I didn't find Netflix in Play Store so I had installed an APK found in apk mirror.


----------



## modelman1968 (Jun 7, 2018)

I've just ordered one of these chargers from AliExpress.

CRDC Quick Charge 2.0 USB Charger Universal 36W Dual Port Wall Charger USB Adapter For iphone 6 7 X Power Bank Etc Mobile Phone
http://s.aliexpress.com/7RVRJzAf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

 Dual QC2.0 but it says it will charge at 9v 2amp. Any views on this? I'll give a report when I've tried it.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Jun 7, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> I've just ordered one of these chargers from AliExpress.
> 
> CRDC Quick Charge 2.0 USB Charger Universal 36W Dual Port Wall Charger USB Adapter For iphone 6 7 X Power Bank Etc Mobile Phone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/7RVRJzAf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> ...

Click to collapse



But you saw this: Support Quick Charge *Technology:Qualcomm Quick Charge 2.0*

Qualcomm QC is different to Mediatek QC

I bought original Teclast Quick charger and it works fine, no wake up problems after charge and it is really quick compared with the original 5V / 2,5A charger which came with T10.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...72e9-468e-b224-2a3ac0a9359c&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## fastmix (Jun 7, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> I've just ordered one of these chargers from AliExpress.
> 
> CRDC Quick Charge 2.0 USB Charger Universal 36W Dual Port Wall Charger USB Adapter For iphone 6 7 X Power Bank Etc Mobile Phone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/7RVRJzAf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a quick charge 3.0 and it does not work that great, bought a teclast fast charger and it workes great, fast and everything but give that one a try, you never know.


----------



## Mark4242 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Appears T10 died.*

A week or two ago I was using the T10 and suddenly the screen got strange half inch wide horizontal stripes across it, some reverse video, and special characters popping in and out.  Held the power button to reboot it.  It did shut off.  Has never boot up again.  I tried using Fastboot but it would not come on.  Even disconnected the battery but no luck.  

Anyway, I ordered another one.  Should be the E3C6 for US seeing as its coming from the California warehouse.  

On the bright side, I have a spare battery!  LOL! 

Any suggestions on what to try to get the old T10 to come back to life?

Regards, 
Mark.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

I have a tempered glass screen protector on the T10 and I really like it a lot.  No change to touch or viewing.  The only thing I don't like is the edges are square cut, and that leaves a sharp edge that is irritating.   I remember seeing glass protector for T10 that advertised it had rounded edges.  I can not find that glass protector.  If anyone knows where it can be ordered from, please post a link.  

Thanks!
Mark.

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




modelman1968 said:


> I've just ordered one of these chargers from AliExpress.
> 
> CRDC Quick Charge 2.0 USB Charger Universal 36W Dual Port Wall Charger USB Adapter For iphone 6 7 X Power Bank Etc Mobile Phone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/7RVRJzAf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> ...

Click to collapse



That is a neat charger, but it will not charge the Teclast any faster than a simple 5v 2amp charger because it is for QualComm charging systems.  The Teclast requires a charger compatible with the MediaTek charging system.  I ordered the ROMOSS quick charger from Amazon.  Its 18 watts, outputs 5, 9 and 12 volts.  Full support of MediaTek MTK PEP 2.0 (aka Pump Express + ) and Qualcomm QC 3.0.  It's only $9.99 US and has been working great on anything I charge with it.   

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071QY2S4K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## vidwhal (Jun 8, 2018)

vidwhal said:


> I had the e3c5 from gearbest with 1.03 but all the Geometry Dash games caused heaps of these ghost touches making me jump when I hadn't tapped the screen. I've noticed some people saying recently that they've received the e3c6 from gearbest. I've returned mine for an exchange and hopefully it'll be this newer variant.?

Click to collapse



Just to pass on my experience with Gearbest & this Teclast tablet:

I sent mine way back in January for an RMA replacement. My post emailed to say that it was successfully delivered to its return destination so I thought I'd simply wait for my replacement to arrive in its own time. Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago and I still hadn't received it.
So I raised another ticket and asked them the question only to be told that they were still waiting for delivery of the faulty unit. 
Ended up having to email the proof that I received way back in Jan to them but I thought it was so stupid that the receiver on their end didn't do his job to ensure the RMA was processed.
Long story short, they mailed out the replacement (E3C6!) and have been playing with it the last few days and all is working well! :laugh:
So if you've RMA'ed definitely chase them up as soon as you get confirmation that it's been returned to them. :fingers-crossed::good:


----------



## fastmix (Jun 8, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> A week or two ago I was using the T10 and suddenly the screen got strange half inch wide horizontal stripes across it, some reverse video, and special characters popping in and out.  Held the power button to reboot it.  It did shut off.  Has never boot up again.  I tried using Fastboot but it would not come on.  Even disconnected the battery but no luck.
> 
> Anyway, I ordered another one.  Should be the E3C6 for US seeing as its coming from the California warehouse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




This one is the best glass for the t10 I have found, 



> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/9-H-...707.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.77bb4c4d63vTq3

Click to collapse


----------



## modelman1968 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> But you saw this: Support Quick Charge *Technology:Qualcomm Quick Charge 2.0*
> 
> Qualcomm QC is different to Mediatek QC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My problem is that I have a Qualcomm snapdragon Xiaomi phone and a Mediatek Teclast t.10 and want to QC both at the same time. Probably asking for the impossible. ?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jun 8, 2018)

modelman1968 said:


> My problem is that I have a Qualcomm snapdragon Xiaomi phone and a Mediatek Teclast t.10 and want to QC both at the same time. Probably asking for the impossible. ?

Click to collapse



I think what you are looking for is posted just above your last post.. (charger with QC and MTK pumpexpress)


----------



## modelman1968 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> But you saw this: Support Quick Charge *Technology:Qualcomm Quick Charge 2.0*
> 
> Qualcomm QC is different to Mediatek QC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Mark4242 said:


> A week or two ago I was using the T10 and suddenly the screen got strange half inch wide horizontal stripes across it, some reverse video, and special characters popping in and out.  Held the power button to reboot it.  It did shut off.  Has never boot up again.  I tried using Fastboot but it would not come on.  Even disconnected the battery but no luck.
> 
> Anyway, I ordered another one.  Should be the E3C6 for US seeing as its coming from the California warehouse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Certainly looks like an excellent charger, only problem is that I really wanted a dual output charger which can cope with pump charging and Qualcomm on both ports..... Like I said, I think I'm asking for too much. 

Thanks for your replies anyway.


----------



## Mark4242 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Second T10 is better than first.*

The second T10 E3C6 came today.  First thing was to update to 1.01.  So far everything works (still had to install the google synch fix and get Netflix).   Faster boot up and formats any 128GB SD card installed.  It still tends to drop the 5Ghz wifi, but that is fixed by switching the router to use channel 36 for 5Ghz.   So for the time being, I'll just leave it un-modded.


----------



## Harrison8c (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey, I'm having an issue with display sleep. I found that enabling "unknown sources" in security settings would prevent tablet from screen dimming and going to sleep. As long as I kept it disabled all was fine until today I found my tablet dead (0% battery) once again. Though after booting the sleep works fine now. I'm not very familiar with existing things on Android but maybe I can add second layer that would check for device activity and force it to sleep? 

The tablet is kept in a case so I don't see when screen is active but I wrote few weeks ago that my case from back side would force tablet to sleep so had to cut out the magnets and now when case is closed missing magnets can't keep it in sleep mode.


----------



## piri1312 (Jun 16, 2018)

Help, the TECLAST after leaving it on stand-by now does not turn on anymore. What to do?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jun 16, 2018)

piri1312 said:


> Help, the TECLAST after leaving it on stand-by now does not turn on anymore. What to do?

Click to collapse



Load it for a while, then press the power button for about 10-20 seconds. After that it should turn on. It's in deep sleep. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alan_SP (Jun 16, 2018)

It is quite possible that Teclast run out of battery (not in deep sleep). It happened to me once.

It looks that for some reason Teclast starts to use battery at much higher rate. Reboot should solve it, but once I had to do two reboots to get it back on normal battery usage in stand-by.

Of course, this all is valid only if device didn't went completely south (which is always possibility).


----------



## ponk1987 (Jun 17, 2018)

I would buy this in a hearthbeat but the mediatek SoC kills all possibilities of decent custom roms.


----------



## piri1312 (Jun 18, 2018)

It has resumed. I pressed the power button and the volume up and restarted


----------



## Harrison8c (Jun 22, 2018)

Teclast is releasing Teclast M89 that has same internals (though 3+32GB, 5k mah battery), usb c, 7.9" display, but android 7.0. Should be little less expensive (170USD) than our model.

More expensive (retail value appears to be 240USD, so it's +50USD online) Mi Pad 4 tablet will be coming out from Xiaomi with SD660 but as it gets near the Apple pricing I see no reasons to go with Android (unless rooting and stuff).  ChromeOS is the successor of the Android tablets? Mi max 3, a phone, with SD710 will have 7" display. Both should have 18:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jun 24, 2018)

https://mega.nz/#!H5tAFApK!k3PHeVzwgGFYNoW53pUiO1e7dbROTZNy-Rqytpa02Ng

Repacked TOS v2.02 with the new image files, working driver auto installer, SP Flash Tool, English instructions & Google translated release notes.



			
				Release Notes said:
			
		

> The TOS-V2.02 version improves the content:
> 
> 1, the task bar shows the speed of the network;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOTE: It is currently not available on NeedROM, only on Baidu. I figured I'd help people out & provide a fast link.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jun 24, 2018)

CrimsonKnight13 said:


> https://mega.nz/#!H5tAFApK!k3PHeVzwgGFYNoW53pUiO1e7dbROTZNy-Rqytpa02Ng
> 
> Repacked TOS v2.02 with the new image files, working driver auto installer, SP Flash Tool, English instructions & Google translated release notes.
> 
> NOTE: It is currently not available on NeedROM, only on Baidu. I figured I'd help people out & provide a fast link.

Click to collapse



Does it have less bugs than 2.01? Are the playstore bug fixed? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jun 24, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Does it have less bugs than 2.01? Are the playstore bug fixed?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Seems like less bugs. Play Store/Services have been fixed.

Release notes added to my post.


----------



## kushal biswas (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys, please suggest me, should I buy this tablet or just go with Ipad 2017 model?


----------



## modelman1968 (Jun 25, 2018)

CrimsonKnight13 said:


> Seems like less bugs. Play Store/Services have been fixed.
> 
> Release notes added to my post.

Click to collapse



Seems sombre people are finding some extra bugs in this version. Any one else experienced duplicated icons?


----------



## saltsy (Jun 25, 2018)

kushal biswas said:


> Guys, please suggest me, should I buy this tablet or just go with Ipad 2017 model?

Click to collapse



What are the prices for the two tablets? Does this matter to you?


----------



## lowtech77 (Jun 26, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Does it have less bugs than 2.01? Are the playstore bug fixed?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sorry it is an reply to the post of  CrimsonKnight13

i have downloaded it and followed the steps in the tutorial. so I click on download and then connect the tablet turned off to the computer... and nothing happened.

I have waited for a while
i have tried to turn on the tablet while connected but it still doesnt start the download.

any idea?

or is it possible to get directly the file for the update to do a local update directly from the tablet?

thanks for your help


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jun 27, 2018)

lowtech77 said:


> sorry it is an reply to the post of  CrimsonKnight13
> 
> i have downloaded it and followed the steps in the tutorial. so I click on download and then connect the tablet turned off to the computer... and nothing happened.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you installed the newest drivers included? Those are the ones that work well for me.


----------



## lowtech77 (Jun 27, 2018)

CrimsonKnight13 said:


> Have you installed the newest drivers included? Those are the ones that work well for me.

Click to collapse



I am not quite sure how to install it well.

I have tried install64.exe

is it this?


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jun 27, 2018)

lowtech77 said:


> I am not quite sure how to install it well.
> 
> I have tried install64.exe
> 
> is it this?

Click to collapse



That should do it.


----------



## kushal biswas (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes matters, but someway I like android more than ios.


----------



## Harrison8c (Jun 28, 2018)

Seems like Teclast is selling out all their stuff on AliExpress. All their stuff is 20% cheaper than usual.


----------



## Blumoon (Jun 28, 2018)

Is anyone aware of plans for Teclast to upgrade the operating system to Android 8?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jun 28, 2018)

Blumoon said:


> Is anyone aware of plans for Teclast to upgrade the operating system to Android 8?

Click to collapse



I don't think this will happen. Only on new devices as usual. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## joecamel01 (Jun 29, 2018)

Is there still no work around to get viber (even an older version) to work on this tablet?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jun 29, 2018)

joecamel01 said:


> Is there still no work around to get viber (even an older version) to work on this tablet?

Click to collapse



LineageOS would be awesome as an example too [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## matthias1203 (Jun 29, 2018)

Does Nova launcher works on tos 2.0.2 for e3c5


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jun 29, 2018)

matthias1203 said:


> Does Nova launcher works on tos 2.0.2 for e3c5

Click to collapse



I'm quite sure it would. Why not? [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fastmix (Jun 29, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> I'm quite sure it would. Why not? [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because on previous TOS from teclast you couldn't install third party launcher.

Have you tried yourself?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jun 29, 2018)

fastmix said:


> Because on previous TOS from teclast you couldn't install third party launcher.
> 
> Have you tried yourself?

Click to collapse



Ah damn it, you're right. Hmm.
Nope I didn't tried it myself.

But if the playstore bug is really fixed it should be possible to set a new one if it is installed. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crake (Jul 1, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> If you need different updates, I stored everything I found on my FTP:
> ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/Android/TeclastT10/
> If asked for user/password ... both: anonymous

Click to collapse



Thank you, but will you provide the last OTA?
t10_e3c5_v2.01_20180227_v2.02_20180503_6bc5.zip


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jul 1, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Ah damn it, you're right. Hmm.
> Nope I didn't tried it myself.
> 
> But if the playstore bug is really fixed it should be possible to set a new one if it is installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



So you never tested the repacked 2.02?  I have verified that Play Services can be updated now w/o installing OpenGapps.


----------



## Mark4242 (Jul 2, 2018)

Anyone know how to change the T0 Device Name?  In Android its usually in the "About" settings but I just can't find it. 
Thanks, 
Mark.


----------



## abaithad (Jul 2, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> Anyone know how to change the T0 Device Name?  In Android its usually in the "About" settings but I just can't find it.
> Thanks,
> Mark.

Click to collapse



Hi,

It is under Bluetooth menu, when BT is enabled you have the option of renaming your device.

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------




CrimsonKnight13 said:


> So you never tested the repacked 2.02?  I have verified that Play Services can be updated now w/o installing OpenGapps.

Click to collapse



I tested the 2.02 update for Ec35, could not stick long time with it as you cannot install Google app, thus pixel launcher and so on..
It might get bypassed by flashing gapps, but for me the ROM is not yet for daily use.


----------



## sime23 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hm, I've updated to 2.02 through OTA (on E3C5) and can't update Play Services or Google app (shows my device as not certified). What am I doing wrong? How do I fix it?


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jul 2, 2018)

abaithad said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is under Bluetooth menu, when BT is enabled you have the option of renaming your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TOS is based on Phoenix OS, which DOES NOT allow 3rd party launchers. If you want those, you need to go with the standard AOSP 7.0 ROM from Teclast.

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




sime23 said:


> Hm, I've updated to 2.02 through OTA (on E3C5) and can't update Play Services or Google app (shows my device as not certified). What am I doing wrong? How do I fix it?

Click to collapse



I registered my device on Google to make it happen https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-fix-device-not-certified-by-google-error/


----------



## zepron (Jul 2, 2018)

Many thanks for the fantastic post about the Teclast T10 tablet.
I bought it in the Gearbest and it worked perfect until the last upgrade 2.000
I was so desperate I thought I'd forget her.
Then I found this forum.
With your help I made a downgrade to upgrade 1.3 and everything returned to normal for better because I installed the G version, without Chinese software ..
Teclast technical support is very very bad because the site is always down, with no possibility of downloading upgrades
Thanks italianquadcore and Lizzi555 for your ftp upgrades .
John


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Jul 3, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> There is a guide on page 60 of this thread. And first install VCOM drivers! It's a bit of a pain to do it if you are on Windows 10 but enough guides about it if you Google it. There is also a FTP server with all the available firmware mentioned somewhere in this thread.

Click to collapse



OK 
I successfully installed TWRP and the SR1  Superuser "zip files.
I have all packages to reinstall OS.
Every time I try to use TWRP to reinstall it says I have the wrong package or it's in the wrong format.
What packages do I need? what format?
Last question :
Can I install firmware for E3C5_g Global version on E3C5? Want an all English version.
Thanks


----------



## zepron (Jul 3, 2018)

geo_57_3103 said:


> OK
> I successfully installed TWRP and the SR1  Superuser "zip files.
> I have all packages to reinstall OS.
> Every time I try to use TWRP to reinstall it says I have the wrong package or it's in the wrong format.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, That's what I did, and works perfectly.
John


----------



## abaithad (Jul 3, 2018)

geo_57_3103 said:


> OK
> I successfully installed TWRP and the SR1  Superuser "zip files.
> I have all packages to reinstall OS.
> Every time I try to use TWRP to reinstall it says I have the wrong package or it's in the wrong format.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, there is no OS that can currently be flashed with TWRP. The zip you downloaded must be flashed with sp flash tool. Extract all, and find a tutorial about flashing mtk devices with sp flash tool it's a generic process.


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Jul 3, 2018)

abaithad said:


> Well, there is no OS that can currently be flashed with TWRP. The zip you downloaded must be flashed with sp flash tool. Extract all, and find a tutorial about flashing mtk devices with sp flash tool it's a generic process.

Click to collapse



I haven't been able to get SP Flash tool to work.
It doesn't do anything when I try it using the zip files with all that stuff in it.
Do you Think I don't have the Vcom drivers installed properly?
Would it be possible to use ADB and/or Fastboot to flash the OS? Seems I don't know how to  get that to work either.
Thanks
George


----------



## abaithad (Jul 3, 2018)

geo_57_3103 said:


> I haven't been able to get SP Flash tool to work.
> It doesn't do anything when I try it using the zip files with all that stuff in it.
> Do you Think I don't have the Vcom drivers installed properly?
> Would it be possible to use ADB and/or Fastboot to flash the OS? Seems I don't know how to  get that to work either.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

Here's a tutorial for sp flash tool :
https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool

For step 10, simply connect the tablet and reboot it,  and for the drivers, just let windows do it, else, they should be inside the folder of the zip you downloaded, so install them manually through devices manager.

Good luck !


----------



## xdomisx (Jul 4, 2018)

hi, i am thinking of buying this particular tablet, or maybe you could even suggest any that is newer than this one in same price range? Are there any particular issues with it ? If you bought it did you think you would rather buy another one over this ? I'm looking to buy it from gearbest, is it the best place for it or maybe you could suggest other vendors that ship to Europe ? is there something i should get along with it thats not included ?


----------



## Harrison8c (Jul 6, 2018)

xdomisx said:


> hi, i am thinking of buying this particular tablet, or maybe you could even suggest any that is newer than this one in same price range? Are there any particular issues with it ? If you bought it did you think you would rather buy another one over this ? I'm looking to buy it from gearbest, is it the best place for it or maybe you could suggest other vendors that ship to Europe ? is there something i should get along with it thats not included ?

Click to collapse



what I found with Teclast that their devices on low brightness are still bright. So I don't use this tablet while in bed... There is nothing new in 10" section but they have released 8" tablet with same CPU (worse battery and memory) and Xiaomi took their take on 8" as well. Also, I see you care about games. PUBG performs worse than my phone with snapdragon 625 and dunno the state with RS. better make someone test with mt8176 if it's playable alright (no membs here)


----------



## fastmix (Jul 6, 2018)

I am from Italy, let me know if you want to buy mine...


----------



## fastmix (Jul 7, 2018)

I have an issue with my new uhd 4k tv and this tablet, when I connect it with a cable micro hdmi to hdmi it only shows a black screen, on my other tv that has a full hd resolution, it shows no problem, I have tried lowering the resolution and using other hdmi port without any lack.
Does anyone have any knowledge on what should I do to have this tablet show on my new tv?


----------



## modelman1968 (Jul 7, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by modelman1968 
I've just ordered one of these chargers from AliExpress.

CRDC Quick Charge 2.0 USB Charger Universal 36W Dual Port Wall Charger USB Adapter For iphone 6 7 X Power Bank Etc Mobile Phone
http://s.aliexpress.com/7RVRJzAf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Dual QC2.0 but it says it will charge at 9v 2amp. Any views on this? I'll give a report when I've tried it.

This charger arrived and I have to say that even y though it's not QC3.0 it's the best dual fast charger I've tried so far. Charges my Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 and Teclast t10 simultaneously in around 2 hours. I can watch videos on full brightness while plugged in and not see any reduction in battery, which I couldn't do with my previous charger. It doesn't seem to be switching to 9v, but it's charging very quickly all the same.


----------



## drive`a (Jul 9, 2018)

hi guys, need some help. Totally new and noob on how to flash or revive my tablet.
Thing started when my son came to me saying the tablet is hang, can't swipe or anything. Did few attempts of reboot then can get into main screen and quickly off the wifi. Few apps open/close by themselves like someone is running it (Virus?)
Then things happened is that can only press Home/Back button in horizontal view but not vertical.
Did a factory erase & reset, turn on wifi and run OTA to update.
while OTA is downloading the firmware, I let it run and came back around 30mins later, it went into screensaving mode then when I try to swipe to unlock, it just no response. Few reboot still can't swipe at all. Tried recovery/ safe mode still the same. 
try fast mode and it hang there till now i think the battery is flat.

So what should I do now to revive, my is a chinese version, a friend helped bought in China.
Other then go back to china format, can I revive into normal English android format without the OTA and in future just update android firmware will do, I do not need those chinese apps as well.

Sorry for the long winded, I'm not a computer savvy.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jul 9, 2018)

drive`a said:


> hi guys, need some help. Totally new and noob on how to flash or revive my tablet.
> Thing started when my son came to me saying the tablet is hang, can't swipe or anything. Did few attempts of reboot then can get into main screen and quickly off the wifi. Few apps open/close by themselves like someone is running it (Virus?)
> Then things happened is that can only press Home/Back button in horizontal view but not vertical.
> Did a factory erase & reset, turn on wifi and run OTA to update.
> ...

Click to collapse



My advice: reflash stock firmware. I have posted a guide on page 60 of this thread with steps how to do it (you can skip TWRP and SuperSu/Magisk part). 

In this thread there is also a link to a private server with all firmware files. If you want to recover your tablet all necessary info is in this thread, you only have to read, read and read. Good luck!

Note: don't flash TOS version of firmware as it's firmware in development


----------



## drive`a (Jul 9, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> My advice: reflash stock firmware. I have posted a guide on page 60 of this thread with steps how to do it (you can skip TWRP and SuperSu/Magisk part).
> 
> In this thread there is also a link to a private server with all firmware files. If you want to recover your tablet all necessary info is in this thread, you only have to read, read and read. Good luck!
> 
> Note: don't flash TOS version of firmware as it's firmware in development

Click to collapse



thank you.. I've read many pages till like 30+ and can't continue as working while surfing. 
will read at page 60.


----------



## drive`a (Jul 10, 2018)

my tab still same after flashed to 1.35
looks like is an known issue of touchscreen not responding after OTA updated after reading another thread.

Anyway to revive it now? Can reverse back to 1.28?


----------



## THE-KEK (Jul 10, 2018)

Am looking at getting one of these tablets. Have gone through most of this thread, but still have some questions.
Is it fine out of the box?
Do I have to do anything to make it work as desired?
Main concerns are netflix and play store along without ghost touch. Wish to use this to mainly netflix and output to TV, along with play some games. I don't want any issues getting apps from the play store.
Can someone clear things up for me please.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jul 10, 2018)

drive`a said:


> my tab still same after flashed to 1.35
> looks like is an known issue of touchscreen not responding after OTA updated after reading another thread.
> 
> Anyway to revive it now? Can reverse back to 1.28?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's possible to flash older firmware. Use SPflahs to achieve that goal.


----------



## drive`a (Jul 10, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Yes, it's possible to flash older firmware. Use SPflahs to achieve that goal.

Click to collapse



ok thanks, found a 1.19. will try it out.
After flashed 1.28 still the same.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jul 10, 2018)

drive`a said:


> ok thanks, found a 1.19. will try it out.
> After flashed 1.28 still the same.

Click to collapse



Hmm after all this flashing, I think it could be hardware related? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------




THE-KEK said:


> Am looking at getting one of these tablets. Have gone through most of this thread, but still have some questions.
> Is it fine out of the box?
> Do I have to do anything to make it work as desired?
> Main concerns are netflix and play store along without ghost touch. Wish to use this to mainly netflix and output to TV, along with play some games. I don't want any issues getting apps from the play store.
> Can someone clear things up for me please.

Click to collapse



It is fine out of the box. You only have to delete some Chinese apps and you can install Netflix if you download the apk from apk mirror.

But don't flash the latest ota firmware. Version 1.35 is still the best firmware for daily use. Version 2.x has some annoying playstore issues. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drive`a (Jul 10, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Hmm after all this flashing, I think it could be hardware related?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



but before that it was ok, only when after it updated to latest. Certainly hope is not hardware.


----------



## Harrison8c (Jul 10, 2018)

how do I encrypt this tablet? there is no encrypt in security. how do I protect/destroy my data if I want to sell the tablet?


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Jul 10, 2018)

*Image Files for ROM Flashing*



abaithad said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's a tutorial for sp flash tool :
> https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anyone explain why there is no Bootloader.img file in any of the Stock T10 ROM zip archives? Where can I find the file.?
Want to use Fastboot to flash the image files.
Thnx
GEO. 57.3103


----------



## drive`a (Jul 11, 2018)

sad to say my tab still same with non-response touchscreen. 
did a roll back using spflash from v1.35 to v1.19 and when boot, hang at teclast logo.

anyone can advise?


----------



## fastmix (Jul 13, 2018)

drive`a said:


> sad to say my tab still same with non-response touchscreen.
> did a roll back using spflash from v1.35 to v1.19 and when boot, hang at teclast logo.
> 
> anyone can advise?

Click to collapse



Are u flashing the correct rom, there are 2 version of this table e3c5 and e3c6, check the back of your tablet and flash the correct firmware.


----------



## drive`a (Jul 14, 2018)

fastmix said:


> Are u flashing the correct rom, there are 2 version of this table e3c5 and e3c6, check the back of your tablet and flash the correct firmware.

Click to collapse



Yes, checked before started to flash. Using e3c5, is it to roll back to older version 1.19 have to use other method instead of spflash?


----------



## fastmix (Jul 15, 2018)

drive`a said:


> Yes, checked before started to flash. Using e3c5, is it to roll back to older version 1.19 have to use other method instead of spflash?

Click to collapse



No no that is it but you should use the global version, the latest is 1.05.


----------



## lowtech77 (Jul 16, 2018)

hi 

I am still stuck with the update 09. the tablet is not downloading it. the update is not available on teclast website and they dont answer at all.

any ideas how to get the file

I have tried with flash tool the files someone posted earlier but it doesnt work. nothing happen when i click on download and connect the tablet. the drivers are up to date already

thank you


----------



## drive`a (Jul 16, 2018)

fastmix said:


> No no that is it but you should use the global version, the latest is 1.05.

Click to collapse



global version 1.05 is for? spflash?


----------



## fastmix (Jul 16, 2018)

drive`a said:


> global version 1.05 is for? spflash?

Click to collapse




yes


----------



## drive`a (Jul 17, 2018)

fastmix said:


> yes

Click to collapse



oh..but i thought for e3c5 chinese version is different from e3c6 firmware?


----------



## FLEMMINGRI (Jul 17, 2018)

drive`a said:


> but before that it was ok, only when after it updated to latest. Certainly hope is not hardware.

Click to collapse



Hardware is not a problem. Probably just a loose wire, it's common when it not responding or the lcd seems to fail. Pop the hood and get those wires in place. 




Sent from my HOMTOM S9 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Mark4242 (Jul 18, 2018)

abaithad said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is under Bluetooth menu, when BT is enabled you have the option of renaming your device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------

Click to collapse




That worked for the BlueTooth name, but when connected by a USB cable to a desktop or laptop, it still shows as T10(E3C6).


----------



## Cosmox_ (Jul 18, 2018)

Mark4242 said:


> That worked for the BlueTooth name, but when connected by a USB cable to a desktop or laptop, it still shows as T10(E3C6).

Click to collapse



OK, so you will need to be rooted then and follow instructions in this topic for full device renaming :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-change-device-model-extra-step-t3559040


----------



## lowtech77 (Jul 21, 2018)

Guys just a quick update on my situation with the ota, if it can help someone else. It has been weeks I couldn't down load the update on my tablet. I live in Dubai.

Download started and always failed. As it seemed to be a server issue, I have tried to connect with a VPN to a Chinese server without success.

Then with my job I have been to china and Europe where I tried to download it without success.

And today while I was watching Netflix connected to USA serer with my vpn I decided to try again

And magic download successfully and really fast.

So if you have any issues updating try to connect to USA server ?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jul 21, 2018)

lowtech77 said:


> Guys just a quick update on my situation with the ota, if it can help someone else. It has been weeks I couldn't down load the update on my tablet. I live in Dubai.
> 
> Download started and always failed. As it seemed to be a server issue, I have tried to connect with a VPN to a Chinese server without success.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you got no problems with TOS 2.03? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lizzi555 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Alternate to T10*

Hi
bought the Chuwi Hi9 air few weeks ago as I needed a tablet with telephony options.

Here a short comparison from my view:

Price: almost the same
Screen: same resolution, same size
Brightness: T10 is much brighter, Chuwi has strong blue light filter so white looks a little bit yellow, but still ok.
Speed: Antutu Benchmark prefers Chuwi but real life experience shows them side by side
Battery: Both very good with a small advantage for T10
Android: 7 vs 8 - both not certified by Google : small Advantage Chuwi 
Case: Both very strong, only the plastic cover of SIM and SD card of chuwi may fail after some openings. So be careful with it.
Both have some small issues but are usable for main purposes.

So if you are looking for a tablet with 2 SIM (4G for Europe) and Micro-SD, it may be worth to look at the Hi9 Air.


----------



## el56 (Jul 24, 2018)

*A few questions about ROM diversity*



BiG_FooT said:


> There is a guide on page 60 of this thread.

Click to collapse



This was driving me crazy for a while, as when using XDA on a desktop there are currently only 38 pages in this thread.

So, as a minor public service ... the article BiG_FooT is referencing is article #592, dated March 10, on page 20 for those not accessing XDA from the Android app.

I've been reading this thread with interest while waiting for my delivery of a T10 from Gearbest. There are a few things here that are confusing me:

For each model there are Chinese, global and TOS firmwares. Assuming that I know how to go into settings of any Android tablet and change the system language, what are the other differences between Chinese and non-Chinese firmware? The Chinese ROM seems to be updated far more frequently, with the latest update (2.05) coming in May. As for TOS ... all I seem to know about that is that it's the ROM that won't allow an alternate launcher. Could someone please explain the differences? And which of these is the one that it ships with (and for which I'll be getting for OTA upgrades)?
I seem to be reading conflicting information on which version of ROM is the most stable, that runs Google Play, Netflix, and alternate launchers. Today in July 2018, is it safe just to unbox and let the device upgrade to its most current OTA version? Or will I need to flash something manually just for basic day-to-day stability?
I see plenty of mention of the two different models -- E3C5 and E3C6 (what next, C3PO?) -- but I am struggling to see anywhere just what the difference is between the two.  Are both still being shipped or is the C6 considered a newer model?
Thanks for any help. I'm looking forward to taking delivery, but reading this thread suggests that having my T10 work smoothly may not be the simple out-of-the-box "turn on and let the OTAs bring it current" experience I was hoping for.


----------



## lowtech77 (Jul 25, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> And you got no problems with TOS 2.03?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Actually it is 2.02 o. The e3c5 but it does fix the issue with google service

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------




el56 said:


> This was driving me crazy for a while, as when using XDA on a desktop there are currently only 38 pages in this thread.
> 
> So, as a minor public service ... the article BiG_FooT is referencing is article #592, dated March 10, on page 20 for those not accessing XDA from the Android app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought the same as yo about the update of the Chinese room. But if you read the detail of the update 2.05 it is the same content of the 2.02 of the global. The difference of the version number is because they had minor update to fix the WiFi.

I never had any issue with the WiFi so I guess it was just related to the Chinese version. But yeah they update faster the Chinese version as it took one month more for us to get the fix with google service update.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Jul 25, 2018)

lowtech77 said:


> Actually it is 2.02 o. The e3c5 but it does fix the issue with google service

Click to collapse



Yes you're right. Are there big differences between the first and TOS? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## el56 (Jul 31, 2018)

*Just received - all OK so far*

So I received my T10. Only 11 days from Gearbest order to in my hands, pretty good timing (though their use of the IEPost carrier to Canada rather than the usual UBI was a little harder to track).

It's a model E3C6. firmware V1.01_20180306 (oddly, the last update mentioned in this thread is _V1.01_20180307_ (one digit off).

No software surprises thanks to this thread,. Everything I normally run is working except Netflix, which isn't even visible in the Play Store. YouTube, Plex and VLC work fine. The OTA reports no updates from what was shipped. Formatted my MicroSD card and put it to use right away. Clean distribution, no Chinese security app to disable. No charger supplied, and I think I'm just going to use conventional USB charging because I already have a drawer full of >2A chargers and don't really want to buy another. (I wonder if plugging the T10 into my OnePlus Dash charger will make a difference?)

The only surprise (a curiosity, really) was the application of a barely-noticeable barcode sticker that covered up the original sticker showing the serial number and model (photo below) with a slightly different UPC code. The only apparent purpose I can think of was to show that this model had the global firmware. The serial number, as others have indicted, is printed on the case while the software-set S/N is clearly faked.

So... right now I'm happy with it, and I'm not sure that Netflix itself is a reason to go rooting and flashing (just yet). Thanks to all for the explanations and suggestions.


----------



## asim.sidz (Aug 2, 2018)

Are there custom ROMs or any ongoing custom ROM development for Teclast T10?


----------



## mpeter1975 (Aug 2, 2018)

*Viber?*



Lizzi555 said:


> Hi
> bought the Chuwi Hi9 air few weeks ago as I needed a tablet with telephony options.
> 
> Here a short comparison from my view:
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please confirm whether Viber works on the devices or does not. First: With SIM as a primary telephony device and second: without any SIMs just Wi-Fi as a secondary devices (enabled with a primary device). Can you share these information please? Thanks


----------



## Lizzi555 (Aug 2, 2018)

mpeter1975 said:


> Can you please confirm whether Viber works on the devices or does not. First: With SIM as a primary telephony device and second: without any SIMs just Wi-Fi as a secondary devices (enabled with a primary device). Can you share these information please? Thanks

Click to collapse




At least it works as primary device with without SIM and Witz SIM Card.


----------



## hjliii (Aug 3, 2018)

*Battery Drain While Off (not standby)*



piri1312 said:


> It has resumed. I pressed the power button and the volume up and restarted

Click to collapse



I've had my T10 for about a month and have noticed what I consider to be an unusual amount of battery drain while the tablet is shut down.  I use the tablet once a day and shut it down between uses.  That's a full shut down, not putting the table into standby.   Some days, I'll notice a 1-2% battery drain over a 24 hour period.  Other days I will have lost 60% of the battery's charge over that same 24 hour period.    I'm thinking this is a defective tablet, but was wondering if anyone else has seen this behavior.  Is this normal?  I've had no other issues with the tablet, just the excessive battery drain while shut down.


----------



## Alan_SP (Aug 3, 2018)

hjliii said:


> but was wondering if anyone else has seen this behavior.

Click to collapse



For me, normal standby can last up to month or so, with light usage. It doesn't use that much battery in standby. But, after some time, it can "went crazy" and start rapidly discharging, so it should be reboot. If reboot doesn't help, then deleting cache and another reboot, just in case.

Loosing that much battery when off sounds strange.


----------



## zseoer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hope they will solve it soon...


----------



## el56 (Aug 4, 2018)

*Battery & storage*

I've had my T10 now for just under a week and am generally happy.

A few apps needed to be sideloaded by APK ... strangely including TrackChecker, the only app that could reliably trace the tablet's voyage here. I understand why an app listing would say that it wasn't optimized for tablets, but why just state it as incompatible and thus uninstallable?

Netflix is working OK. WhatsApp works, as a WhatsApp web instance in Firefox Focus configured to ask for the desktop version of the website. In both Chrome and regular Firefox, even when set to ask for the desktop site asking for web.whatsapp.com just rediceted me to the main page. Maybe that's related to my addons.

Regarding battery....

I would remind that the T10 has a very large and very bright screen. Adjusting its brightness can go a long way to preserving battery.
The Settings->Battery display is not as useful as I would like, and I would be interested to know what apps people run to see what is causing unexpected battery drain;
So far I have had once where the tablet shut down overnight even though it was at 40% battery when restarted
My only real issue right now is with the 64G SD card that I've installed. The tablet it and can move apps back and forth between internal and SDcard. However, none of the file manager apps that I've tried can see it. Are there any pointers to how this works and what apps can see both the internal memory and SD card?


----------



## italianquadcore (Aug 5, 2018)

el56 said:


> My only real issue right now is with the 64G SD card that I've installed. The tablet it and can move apps back and forth between internal and SDcard. However, none of the file manager apps that I've tried can see it. Are there any pointers to how this works and what apps can see both the internal memory and SD card?

Click to collapse



I am using "X-plore" and "Total commander", these two apps properly manage my external 128gb microsd card.


----------



## uffi69 (Aug 5, 2018)

hi all, i would like to know if  is it possible to install the global version of the firmware (E3C5_G) on my tablet that come with the chinese firmware (E3C5) and could someone give me a little guide? thank you very much


----------



## willthrom (Aug 8, 2018)

Anyone else reporting slow charging? I have 3 different charges, from 1A to 2.5A and with a USB Meter I can tell the tablet doesn't request more than 0.48A.

I am in 1.03g. It used to charge quicker but since one month it just takes forever...


----------



## raoulito9 (Aug 8, 2018)

*Sync contacts on master t10*

Install this
http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...gle-contacts-sync-6-0-1-android-apk-download/
Install it and give it right to access contacts.
Reboot... And laun contacts.....
Tada !!!!
That worked fine for me


----------



## el56 (Aug 9, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> I am using "X-plore" and "Total commander", these two apps properly manage my external 128gb microsd card.

Click to collapse



Neither of those worked for me any better than my usual file manager of choice (the one done by ASUS), they all only saw the internal card.
I suspected I may have improperly formatted it; there are two choices when it's first installed and I guess I chose the wrong one. I'll try to re-install.


----------



## italianquadcore (Aug 9, 2018)

el56 said:


> Neither of those worked for me any better than my usual file manager of choice (the one done by ASUS), they all only saw the internal card.
> I suspected I may have improperly formatted it; there are two choices when it's first installed and I guess I chose the wrong one. I'll try to re-install.

Click to collapse



Go to Settings -> Storage, select the external storage, go to menu with three dots on upper-right corner, select "Storage settings" and select "Format". May be that you have selected "Format as internal" before.
If you still have problem, format the microsd as FAT32 (if Windows doesn't allow to format as FAT32, use a Windows application such as "Minitool Partition Wizard").
Remember to give a label name to the microsd - during or after the formatting, otherwise T10 will display random digits.
Anyway Asus "File manager" properly manages my external microsd, in the same way as "X-plore" and "Total Commander". You should not notice any differences among the file managers regarding the support of your external microsd.


----------



## geo_57_3103 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Touch Screen digitizer replacement*



FLEMMINGRI said:


> Hardware is not a problem. Probably just a loose wire, it's common when it not responding or the lcd seems to fail. Pop the hood and get those wires in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So how difficult is it to replace the digitizer? 
I am comfortable with opening the case, reseting ribbon cables etc.
But I am not sure about going down to lcd and glass digitizer.. 
Can pick one up on AliExpress at a reasonable price.
George


----------



## el56 (Aug 11, 2018)

italianquadcore said:


> Go to Settings -> Storage, select the external storage, go to menu with three dots on upper-right corner, select "Storage settings" and select "Format". May be that you have selected "Format as internal" before.

Click to collapse



Yes, that was it.

What threw me off was that when formatted as "internal" it was still invisible to the file managers. Reformatting as "external" fixed it and made it visible.


----------



## orreborre (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi!

I'm on v.1.32. Having some issues with touch accuracy and minor performance hiccups. Would I gain anything updating to 2.x? If so, what is the negatives with TOS? 

Thanks


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Aug 12, 2018)

orreborre said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm on v.1.32. Having some issues with touch accuracy and minor performance hiccups. Would I gain anything updating to 2.x? If so, what is the negatives with TOS?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Update to 1.35.
That should help. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## piri1312 (Aug 16, 2018)

T10 locked what to do? I pressed volume down but did not unlock.


----------



## willthrom (Aug 17, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Anyone else reporting slow charging? I have 3 different charges, from 1A to 2.5A and with a USB Meter I can tell the tablet doesn't request more than 0.48A.
> 
> I am in 1.03g. It used to charge quicker but since one month it just takes forever...

Click to collapse



Answering myself.

Be aware of crappy USB cables.  I changed it for a high quality one and now charges at 2.5A


----------



## asim.sidz (Aug 17, 2018)

I just bought a T10 E3C6 model. My build number is V1.01_20180307. I checked the official OTA app but there is no update available. My model seems to be the global version because it did not come with any Chinese apps or Chinese language set by default. But I can also see that there are other 2.x versions available for the Chinese E3C6 models. Can I download them and flash them via the OTA app? What all will be the benefits and new features of doing so?

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




el56 said:


> So I received my T10. Only 11 days from Gearbest order to in my hands, pretty good timing (though their use of the IEPost carrier to Canada rather than the usual UBI was a little harder to track).
> 
> It's a model E3C6. firmware V1.01_20180306 (oddly, the last update mentioned in this thread is _V1.01_20180307_ (one digit off).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have exactly the same build version. Did you manually update the firmware later?

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




Crazy_Oni said:


> Hmm after all this flashing, I think it could be hardware related?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on 1.01. Will 1.35 give me any added features or improvements?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Aug 18, 2018)

My T10 of first generation (E3C5) was charging perfectly fine with Rock MTK pump enabled charger. But it suddenly stopped fast charging and it takes so much time now to charge. With fast charge it was fully charged within 3 hours. Now it takes 6 at least.

Any ideas how to fix this? Is it hardware related? Suggestions highly appreciated


----------



## THE-KEK (Aug 18, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good powerbank that would support fast charging the T10?
Ideally 20,000 capacity would be good.

Also, what is the difference between a EC6 and EC6_G??
Mine says EC6, but the model suggest's it's an EC6_G.
Are the firmwares from EC6, compatible with EC6_G?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Aug 18, 2018)

THE-KEK said:


> Does anyone know of a good powerbank that would support fast charging the T10?
> Ideally 20,000 capacity would be good.
> 
> Also, what is the difference between a EC6 and EC6_G??
> ...

Click to collapse



The difference between E3C5/E3C6 and E3C5_G/E3C6_G firmwares is due to the starting language of Android environment (chinese language for E3C5/E3C6, english language for E3C5_G/E3C6_G) and the additional chinese software (included only in E3C5/E3C6 firmwares).


There you are. It's from the start post. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## asim.sidz (Aug 19, 2018)

majortom78 said:


> Thank you! I didn't even know the activator was there. I'll try it sometime. Hope it works!

Click to collapse



Did it work for you? Was anyone able to enable Vulcan on their T10?


----------



## majortom78 (Aug 19, 2018)

asim.sidz said:


> Did it work for you? Was anyone able to enable Vulcan on their T10?

Click to collapse



No, it don't work with Teclast T10. Don't know why. Maybe it depends on Teclast Developers.


----------



## fastmix (Aug 22, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> My T10 of first generation (E3C5) was charging perfectly fine with Rock MTK pump enabled charger. But it suddenly stopped fast charging and it takes so much time now to charge. With fast charge it was fully charged within 3 hours. Now it takes 6 at least.
> 
> Any ideas how to fix this? Is it hardware related? Suggestions highly appreciated

Click to collapse



Try with another cable and battery lower than 40%.


----------



## Crownaz (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi..been trying to charge my Teclast t10 for weeks now..
Bought from gear best in january..worked fine at 1st..no charger supplied only micro usb cable but charged with my samsung fast charger . Bought it to use in my truck charged fine off 12/24v in truck no probs..then one morning battery was dead..been strugling to charge ever scince.
Got the Teclast charger for it..still wont charge..when i plug in usb i get a large black battery with yellow lightning sign this comes on a couple of times then a smaller white battery with 1% ..any ideas guys..


----------



## BiG_FooT (Aug 23, 2018)

Crownaz said:


> Hi..been trying to charge my Teclast t10 for weeks now..
> Bought from gear best in january..worked fine at 1st..no charger supplied only micro usb cable but charged with my samsung fast charger . Bought it to use in my truck charged fine off 12/24v in truck no probs..then one morning battery was dead..been strugling to charge ever scince.
> Got the Teclast charger for it..still wont charge..when i plug in usb i get a large black battery with yellow lightning sign this comes on a couple of times then a smaller white battery with 1% ..any ideas guys..

Click to collapse



Yes, there is a solution mentioned earlier in this thread. You have to use certain key combo to make it charge again.


----------



## Harrison8c (Aug 23, 2018)

what are limitations of the brightness of a device? if I use these apps from PlayStore to darken my screen it still emits light just darker spectrum one. can I make it emit less light, make it darker?


----------



## Crownaz (Aug 24, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Yes, there is a solution mentioned earlier in this thread. You have to use certain key combo to make it charge again.

Click to collapse



Have looked all way through thread cant find soloution you spoke about..


----------



## johnny_boy (Aug 27, 2018)

Crushed on my old Lenovo tablet by accident recently so after some shopping around I ordered and just received my Teclast T10. The back shows model number E3C6 but the ROM is definitely the latest global version. In a week I've had three crashes where I've had to hard shutdown and restart the tablet. A bunch of apps would also run slow. After changing the launcher to Nova, however, I haven't had any issues since (about two or three days ago) and nothing has since lagged and it seems not to get as hot, so I wonder if the default launcher for the global version is super buggy. Anyone else experience this?

I also noticed the tablet charges super slow unless you use the cable it comes with. I've had this issue before with some other devices.

Otherwise the tablet works fairly well, though I'm not too confident in the stability of the software. I probably wouldn't buy Teclast again to be honest.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Aug 28, 2018)

johnny_boy said:


> Crushed on my old Lenovo tablet by accident recently so after some shopping around I ordered and just received my Teclast T10. The back shows model number E3C6 but the ROM is definitely the latest global version. In a week I've had three crashes where I've had to hard shutdown and restart the tablet. A bunch of apps would also run slow. After changing the launcher to Nova, however, I haven't had any issues since (about two or three days ago) and nothing has since lagged and it seems not to get as hot, so I wonder if the default launcher for the global version is super buggy. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> I also noticed the tablet charges super slow unless you use the cable it comes with. I've had this issue before with some other devices.
> 
> Otherwise the tablet works fairly well, though I'm not too confident in the stability of the software. I probably wouldn't buy Teclast again to be honest.

Click to collapse



A lot of chinese devices have problems with their original launcher. Maybe it crashes or it has nearly no functions.
As long as there are good launchers, such as Nova, I do not have any problem with this.
T10 has a good hardware and enough power for most work and games. And a reasonable price.
Sure, there are better ones, but not for that money.
I am happy with my old T10s. They do their job.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Aug 28, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> A lot of chinese devices have problems with their original launcher. Maybe it crashes or it has nearly no functions.
> As long as there are good launchers, such as Nova, I do not have any problem with this.
> T10 has a good hardware and enough power for most work and games. And a reasonable price.
> Sure, there are better ones, but not for that money.
> I am happy with my old T10s. They do their job.

Click to collapse



I totally agree, good value for money. And almost perfect after rooting and (a lot of) tweaking. So IMHO it's a good Tablet for the Android enthusiastic


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Aug 28, 2018)

Wait with buying the teclast t10.
The t20 is announced.
https://m.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/pp_009246785433.html

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Harrison8c (Aug 30, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Wait with buying the teclast t10.
> The t20 is announced.
> https://m.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/pp_009246785433.html
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



almost 2019 device but still on 7.0 lol


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Aug 30, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> almost 2019 device but still on 7.0 lol

Click to collapse



Yes and the only real new is the cpu. So disappointing [emoji85][emoji87][emoji86]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lizzi555 (Aug 30, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> almost 2019 device but still on 7.0 lol

Click to collapse



Teclast has already a Android 8 tablet with Helio X23 Deca Core on the run. The M20
With 4G / 64G and Dual 4G SIM and TF card up to 256 GB.
Looks almost the same as Chuwi Hi9 Air except the cameras.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010614.8148356.8.2b582235TBVxXX

As I also own the chuwi hi9, i would prefer the T10 if you need longer battery life. Helio X2x eats up the biggest battery if not in standby mode.


----------



## mihha (Sep 2, 2018)

*Deep sleep problem*

Hey guys,

I have browsed through all the 117 pages of this topic but I couldn't find (or didn't see) any suggestion on how to solve the deep sleep problem that this tablet has. 

Please, kindly, if anyone knows, share the solution to the deep sleep problem. My tablet works correctly during the day but when I leave it at night and then try to use it in the morning, the tablet can't be turned on. The only solution is to press and hold the power button for about 10 seconds, release the button and then press it again for another 4 seconds until the tablet starts to boot normally again.

I tried to install and use "Wake lock" application in order to force tablet to wake from the sleep on a regular basis, but this also didn't help

I don't have any other issues with the tablet (no ghost touches or anything else). The only issue is this deep sleep and obviously Viber (as all other users of this tablet have).

Is there a solution to the deep sleep issue?

BTW, it is E3C6 version with the 1.01_20180307 rom build number (the latest I would say)

Thank you in advance!

Regards,
Igor


----------



## Cosmox_ (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi,

Are you using a smart cover ? If yes then it might be the culprit,  the tablet does not handle it properly once it enters in deep sleep mode. and it was not fixed along with updates.  
That was the root cause in my case. If it's not then taking a logcat (through computer) will be helpful to understand and may be issue a solution or workaround.


----------



## mihha (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi,

No, this is happening without any cover at all


----------



## Cosmox_ (Sep 3, 2018)

mihha said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, this is happening without any cover at all

Click to collapse



Okey,

Teclast must be aware about this issue though they aren't doing anything, I stopped having it with 1.05 firmware but this one is for e3c5 variant
If you encounter it again, could you provide a logcat ? That's the only way to understand what's preventing the screen from waking up

Here's a guide for logcat usage

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2774386 (PC section)


----------



## johnny_boy (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm getting massive stutter in certain apps, most noticeably Lego Boost which performs about 20 times worse than my old Lenovo tablet with an older Mediatek SoC and my slower (according to Antutu) Moto G5 Plus (Snapdragon 625). I've tried some of the suggestions to no avail, including reducing animation speeds to 1x from .5x (which to me seems to have nothing to do with in-game stutter) and changing the smallest width to 800dp. The performance of this ROM is pretty atrocious. I know the resolution is higher than my 1080p devices, but the hardware should definitely be able to hand it. I would love to compare this thing to the Asus Zenpad 3S 10 with the same SoC.


----------



## mihha (Sep 4, 2018)

I was able to stop Deep sleep death by installing SOD killer application

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tckr.sodkiller&hl=en_US


----------



## johnny_boy (Sep 4, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Yes and the only real new is the cpu. So disappointing [emoji85][emoji87][emoji86]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And from what I can tell, the GPU actually performs worse.


----------



## italianquadcore (Sep 6, 2018)

Harrison8c said:


> almost 2019 device but still on 7.0 lol

Click to collapse



According to Gearbest, it will be upgraded to 8.0 in the future (https://www.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/pp_009246785433.html).
Price is really higher than T10.
I guess that Teclast will follow the same rom classification of T10 (Chinese rom and global rom).
Anyway Type-c should be an improvement, at least theoretically, mediatek cpus do not support Qualcomm's Quick Charge.
And another mediatek cpu, so no custom roms again !!!


----------



## uffi69 (Sep 8, 2018)

@italianquadcore Hi, I'm from Italy and I have a T10 (E3C5) with the chinese TOS rom. I would like to know if it's possible to install the latest global rom on my tablet and what I have to do to install it. Many thanks


----------



## willthrom (Sep 9, 2018)

After 14 moths very happy with the tablet the touchscreen is failing now. Some rows are dead.
I think it happened after playing a game which uses the GPU intensively getting the tablet very hot.

I tried a factory reset and still the dead touch row are there.....

I am thinking the only solution is to replace the touch screen. Has anyone done this in this tablet? I have done it for others in the past.... where did you buy it?

Thanks

Edit: An useful video I found to dismantle the tablet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgQeHc-1eVc


----------



## Lizzi555 (Sep 9, 2018)

willthrom said:


> After 14 moths very happy with the tablet the touchscreen is failing now. Some rows are dead.
> I think it happened after playing a game which uses the GPU intensively getting the tablet very hot.
> 
> I tried a factory reset and still the dead touch row are there.....
> ...

Click to collapse



You can search  Ali Express for Teclast T10 Touch Panel


----------



## willthrom (Sep 9, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> You can search  Ali Express for Teclast T10 Touch Panel

Click to collapse



Thanks, I already did that I saw different manufacturers that is why I asked if someone has done it and got a good result.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Sep 10, 2018)

willthrom said:


> Thanks, I already did that I saw different manufacturers that is why I asked if someone has done it and got a good result.

Click to collapse



Just look which seller already sold more than one and is rated with 5 stars.
And also reading the ratings helps some times to see if they are fake.


----------



## Johnnyb1978 (Sep 10, 2018)

*T10 E3C6 Rom*

Hi everybody. I have Teclast t10 E3C6 with the factory default ROM... The only problem that i have is that the wifi keeps disconnecting a lot of times....What rom you suggest to install? And if i can find a guide on how to install it.... Thanks


----------



## Suddenjr (Sep 10, 2018)

Johnnyb1978 said:


> Hi everybody. I have Teclast t10 E3C6 with the factory default ROM... The only problem that i have is that the wifi keeps disconnecting a lot of times....What rom you suggest to install? And if i can find a guide on how to install it.... Thanks

Click to collapse



Im using the latest rom from teclast, 1.01, no wifi drops, except when im using my bt headphones. Tip: use the preinstalled updateapp.


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Sep 16, 2018)

Johnnyb1978 said:


> Hi everybody. I have Teclast t10 E3C6 with the factory default ROM... The only problem that i have is that the wifi keeps disconnecting a lot of times....What rom you suggest to install? And if i can find a guide on how to install it.... Thanks

Click to collapse



Try to off disabling in WiFi settings.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

Between the first and second levels of loudness is a huge difference. How can I fix this? I want to do a little more quietly, and the sound goes almost to zero.


----------



## johnny_boy (Sep 17, 2018)

Johnnyb1978 said:


> Hi everybody. I have Teclast t10 E3C6 with the factory default ROM... The only problem that i have is that the wifi keeps disconnecting a lot of times....What rom you suggest to install? And if i can find a guide on how to install it.... Thanks

Click to collapse



Sometimes it's a router issue. If you're using the 5ghz band, try the 2.4ghz one instead (or vice versa).


----------



## Arddl (Sep 21, 2018)

*T10 (E3C6) Ota Update Error*

Hello people, 
I get a error message when trying to update via Ota in the "Update-Mode (after tablet turns off for installing automatically the update). 
I re-flashed the firmware through the tool but still got this bug. Firmware version is 1.01 - is there any solution or did anybody get the same error message when updating? 

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## willthrom (Sep 21, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Just look which seller already sold more than one and is rated with 5 stars.
> And also reading the ratings helps some times to see if they are fake.

Click to collapse



I ordered the touch screen and arrived today, however I got a nasty surprise.

The broken Touch Screen is GLUED to the LCD.... First time I see this in a tablet and I have changed several Touch Screen.

This makes impossible to change only the Touch Screen, actually I broke the LCD meanwhile I was trying  to remove the Touch Screen. Completely glued, the whole LCD glue to the Touch Screen..... 

So now you know.. if you want to change the Touch Screen, you will need to change the LCD as well...

:crying:


----------



## Lizzi555 (Sep 23, 2018)

willthrom said:


> I ordered the touch screen and arrived today, however I got a nasty surprise.
> 
> The broken Touch Screen is GLUED to the LCD.... First time I see this in a tablet and I have changed several Touch Screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most of the newer devices have OGS ( one glass solution ) screen. It is to avoid space between touch and LCD and gives a better picture. 
More brightness, no shadows when you look at it at an angle and more sensitive.

Same in almost each new phone. In some cases there are different displays in the same series of device. So it is better first to open the device and see what you need.


----------



## willthrom (Sep 23, 2018)

Lizzi555 said:


> Most of the newer devices have OGS ( one glass solution ) screen. It is to avoid space between touch and LCD and gives a better picture.
> More brightness, no shadows when you look at it at an angle and more sensitive.
> 
> Same in almost each new phone. In some cases there are different displays in the same series of device. So it is better first to open the device and see what you need.

Click to collapse



I was aware of the OGS as I have changed in other phones, I didn't thought it was in tablet as well (I have changed a few).
I wouldn't have any problem buying the class with the LCD but the  seller stated:


> 1. Touch Panel Digitizer: If the top touch panel or glass top is cracked or broken but the image under it is fine, then you only need the Touch Panel;
> 2.LCD Display Only: If the image under the glass is broken and the touch pancel is NOT then you only need an    LCD display;
> 3. Complete Screen with Touch Panel & LCD: If the top touch panel is broken and the lcd image is either black liquid or cracked you need a complete screen

Click to collapse



In any case, to know if it is a OGS it is not a simple task.... I even asked Teclast Support and they come back I should I ask my Tablet seller to buy the Touch Screen....

Anyway. will try to get a refund and buy the both together


----------



## camameleon (Sep 25, 2018)

Is there still no viber fix? I can open the app but it starts crashing after registration.


----------



## Mewxr (Sep 26, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen, I am having an issue with my teclast T10. I have put in a memory card, but it doesn't seem to write anything on the card. I can't even delete or move files in the card. Does anyone else have this issue? If so, what is a possible fix?


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Sep 27, 2018)

Mewxr said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I am having an issue with my teclast T10. I have put in a memory card, but it doesn't seem to write anything on the card. I can't even delete or move files in the card. Does anyone else have this issue? If so, what is a possible fix?

Click to collapse



Is it locked maybe? Or do the tablet have the rights to write on the card? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreizpetrea (Sep 29, 2018)

hi people  i have some problems with my teclast t10 , some times i have "ghost touches " and it's impossible to work .I tested the version  1.28 , 1.32 , 1.35, 1.03 , 1.05 , Tos  . Have the same problem , when i bought  did not have " ghost touch " problems .
Help please


----------



## Mewxr (Sep 29, 2018)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Is it locked maybe? Or do the tablet have the rights to write on the card?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. No, as with any of the modern versions of android, it asked for my permission to access storage. I granted it. But it still doesn't work.


----------



## WaltA (Oct 2, 2018)

*Howto Open App Drawer???*

OK, I have a Teclast T20 instead of a T10, but there doesn't seem to be a T20 specific thread (yet).  

How does one open the App Drawer?  

I can't seem to find any finger gesture that will open the App Drawer.  I know on my phones with Android 7.0 and 8.0, you "slide" (pull?) it up from the bottom of the main screen.   Is there some odd trick for 7.1.1?  Or some odd trick because it is a tablet instead of a phone?


----------



## fastmix (Oct 2, 2018)

WaltA said:


> OK, I have a Teclast T20 instead of a T10, but there doesn't seem to be a T20 specific thread (yet).
> 
> How does one open the App Drawer?
> 
> I can't seem to find any finger gesture that will open the App Drawer.  I know on my phones with Android 7.0 and 8.0, you "slide" (pull?) it up from the bottom of the main screen.   Is there some odd trick for 7.1.1?  Or some odd trick because it is a tablet instead of a phone?

Click to collapse



no app drawer.


----------



## WaltA (Oct 2, 2018)

fastmix said:


> no app drawer.

Click to collapse



Has anyone added an App Drawer?    

Strange to me to have Android with no App Drawer.     Right now, the only way to access the apps, is the home screen shortcut that (hopefully) gets added when the app is installed.   There is no way to organize them (well, manually but that could be a pain), and what happens when the one allocated screen gets full (I already have widgets on the next few screens).


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Oct 2, 2018)

WaltA said:


> Has anyone added an App Drawer?
> 
> Strange to me to have Android with no App Drawer.     Right now, the only way to access the apps, is the home screen shortcut that (hopefully) gets added when the app is installed.   There is no way to organize them (well, manually but that could be a pain), and what happens when the one allocated screen gets full (I already have widgets on the next few screens).

Click to collapse



Yes, install nova launcher and there it is. Nova launcher is still the best launcher for me. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WaltA (Oct 2, 2018)

*Camera not working for QR Reading*

I am having another problem with my new T20 tablet.   I can't get any App that uses the Camera to read a QR code, to work.   All of these Apps, the camera appears to not being turned 'on'.    They just show a black/blank image, with the typical horizontal red line (for centering the QR code).   Yes, all the lights in the room are 'on'.

As I mentioned, all the Apps I tried have this problem.   If you want to check one out yourself, I would suggest "QR Code Reader - No Ads" by Sustainable App Developer, available on Google Play.   

When I first opened any of these Apps, I did click on "Accept" when Android asked for permission for the App to use the camera.   I also went into Settings... Apps... and verified that under Permissions, Camera is listed.

For other uses, like taking pictures or taking videos, both cameras on my T20 are working OK.

It is very important to me to get QR Readers to work.   I have a home automation system that uses a QR code to register hardware to its Android App (its "X10 WIFI" by Authinx on Google Play).   If I can't read a QR code, I can't use it.  

Can anyone please offer me some help in getting this fixed?


----------



## Cosmox_ (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi,

I just tried a qr code reader on T10 and it works as expected. This might be a specific issue with T20 one. If someone else sho owns T20 tablet can confirm this... 
If you're rooted, could you provide a logcat? I can check it and may be find some explanation or workaround.
And don't hesitate to contact teclast with these details, they must provide a patch for such problems....


----------



## WaltA (Oct 4, 2018)

Cosmox_ said:


> Hi,
> I just tried a qr code reader on T10 and it works as expected. This might be a specific issue with T20 one. If someone else sho owns T20 tablet can confirm this...
> If you're rooted, could you provide a logcat? I can check it and may be find some explanation or workaround.
> And don't hesitate to contact teclast with these details, they must provide a patch for such problems....

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying this out on a T10.    Yes, I am hoping that someone else with a T20 can test this out for me.   Three different QR Code apps, all not having the camera working leads me to feel it isn't an app problem.   However, as I mentioned, my "nanny cam" app has no problem using the T20's cameras.

No, I am not rooted (yet).

I did send a message about this problem, thru Teclast's website, a couple of days ago.   No reply at all yet.


----------



## Cosmox_ (Oct 4, 2018)

WaltA said:


> Thanks for trying this out on a T10. Yes, I am hoping that someone else with a T20 can test this out for me. Three different QR Code apps, all not having the camera working leads me to feel it isn't an app problem. However, as I mentioned, my "nanny cam" app has no problem using the T20's cameras.
> 
> No, I am not rooted (yet).
> 
> I did send a message about this problem, thru Teclast's website, a couple of days ago. No reply at all yet.

Click to collapse



You welcome

Yeah this appears to be a SW issue. Either an API is missing or a permission that is not set correctly  but who knows... 
Ifi remember well, you can take  a logcat from a windows or linux machine if you have one, by connecting the tablet and authorizing usb debugging from developer menu. Then taping adb logcat > log.txt from console. This will generate a log file in the same directory. This procedure does not require root.
Hope it helps


----------



## THE-KEK (Oct 24, 2018)

Has anyone found a powerbank that works with the T10 (9V/2A)??

I tried the Besiter BST-K6X which is advertised to support MTK quick charge, but when it arrived, this one only does 5v, which I'm really annoyed at. Seller only offering a $10 refund, when it cost me $35.
This is the one I purchased from ebay and that seller.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Besiter..._GOwvNnjiIlsMpLxCxiQ:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

Some reviews from some sites that I can find state that it is working with quickcharge, and everyone selling this is advertising it as 9v/2a supported, and I think there are 2, a v1 and v2 so to speak, but I don't want to gamble another $35 to get the same one, unless I'm sure it will work as advertised.

Has anyone had luck with a good powerbank??


----------



## r46624 (Nov 30, 2018)

fastmix said:


> no app drawer.

Click to collapse



I have a T20 on order and am just reading this...... Thank goodness for Nova Launcher... Hope it works


----------



## GeorgeAl92 (Dec 5, 2018)

Quick question: Do you believe that Teclast T10 / T20 will update to android 8?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Dec 5, 2018)

GeorgeAl92 said:


> Quick question: Do you believe that Teclast T10 / T20 will update to android 8?

Click to collapse



No for the T10 as it never received an security patch update since it's release. For the T20 I expect the same.


----------



## GeorgeAl92 (Dec 5, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> No for the T10 as it never received an security patch update since it's release. For the T20 I expect the same.

Click to collapse



That's a shame. Great tablets with zero support from the company and the community (no custom roms).


----------



## Spleecho (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I tried to upgrade firmware on my T10 and now it's stuck to Teclast logo, because of non successful upgrade. I got 4008 error on 16% of transferring new firmware (downloaded from official web for E3C6).
I followed the procedure written in their word file, chose both file correctly, and I get the error after some 300MB of copying. I tried different rom (for E3C5), but the result is the same, only in this case coping stops fast, after some 30MB.
I can enter Recovery / Fastboot / Normal menu with key combination on powering, but Recovery gives me "No Command" and android icon.
So, PC drivers are obviously ok, since some process is going, firmware has to be ok, since it's official downloaded from Teclast web. Where is the problem? I looked to log code, but really can't understand nothing. 
Also, logs are not the same every time, since trasfer stopped sometimes at 298, sometimes at 300mb...


----------



## BiG_FooT (Dec 10, 2018)

Spleecho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I tried to upgrade firmware on my T10 and now it's stuck to Teclast logo, because of non successful upgrade. I got 4008 error on 16% of transferring new firmware (downloaded from official web for E3C6).

Click to collapse



Hi, you should be able to flash original firmware with SPflash tools. In this thread you will find detailed guides. Make sure that you download the right firmware for your tablet E3C5 or E3C6 (check the back of your tablet for model number). And by the way, avoid the so called TOS firmware. It's super buggy.


----------



## Spleecho (Dec 10, 2018)

BiG_FooT said:


> Hi, you should be able to flash original firmware with SPflash tools. In this thread you will find detailed guides. Make sure that you download the right firmware for your tablet E3C5 or E3C6 (check the back of your tablet for model number). And by the way, avoid the so called TOS firmware. It's super buggy.

Click to collapse



Hi, tnx for the answer. The problem was in wrong firmware (downloaded from Teclast webpage). So I googled and found needrom.com, paid subscription and downloaded a few versions.
So I tried the newest one (2.05). It's TOS, but all of them there are, except the first one.
Problem was, it's Chinese version, so I had to find the way to turn it back to English. 
And, finally, all works fine, except, I can't install any other launcher. Tried Nova launcher, but also a few others. Nothing. Tablet simply refuses to download it and gives error 910 or 501.
I have E3C6 version. So I'll explore this one, hopefully find the way to remove icons from main screen with some launcher...
But, thank you again!!!


----------



## Alan_SP (Dec 11, 2018)

Spleecho said:


> And, finally, all works fine, except, I can't install any other launcher.

Click to collapse



I think it's because it's TOS.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (Dec 11, 2018)

Alan_SP said:


> I think it's because it's TOS.

Click to collapse



Exactly. Thats a known bug at TOS.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kisushi (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello there,
I have my teclast master t10 since last year and this morning, a problem has appeared : the screen suffers from ghost touch.
I didn't do any update, nor did I make my tablet fall. It also wasn't wet.
Am I the only one with this issue ? How may I fix it ?

Info : I did not root it, and I did a factory reset. Still has ghost touch which can change spot on the screen when restarting.


----------



## Cosmox_ (Dec 19, 2018)

Kisushi said:


> Hello there,
> I have my teclast master t10 since last year and this morning, a problem has appeared : the screen suffers from ghost touch.
> I didn't do any update, nor did I make my tablet fall. It also wasn't wet.
> Am I the only one with this issue ? How may I fix it ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
This issue is hardware related. Nothing can be done at software level. I also have the tablet since one year and last week I got 2/3 ghost touches for the first time but nohing really annoying...
I could advice simply cleaning the screen and remove any plastic protection if present the tablet behaves better without. And in case it goes worst,  opening the tablet and checking the digitizer connection might be helpful.


----------



## roscos (Dec 20, 2018)

Goodmorning everyone.
I'm interested in this tablet.
you would still recommend it since the T20 already exists on the market
Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Tevebob (Dec 25, 2018)

*Viber problem*

Hi! 

Does anyone know any solution to the Viber app crashing problem?

I'm very sad, the tablet was bought for mainly this purpose. Is there any custom ROM that I can flash and works with Viber? Thank you!


----------



## BiG_FooT (Dec 26, 2018)

Tevebob said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know any solution to the Viber app crashing problem?
> 
> I'm very sad, the tablet was bought for mainly this purpose. Is there any custom ROM that I can flash and works with Viber? Thank you!

Click to collapse



Hi, no custom roms for the T10/T20 available (yet), And Viber problem is a known issue in this thread. Sorry for that


----------



## ElderWirp (Dec 26, 2018)

*T10 detected as rooted*

I installed the Skygo app (Italian version), but it stops working by reporting that the tablet T10 (E3C5 global v 1.0.5) is rooted (this app does not work on rooted devices). But I didn't root the tablet! Does anyone know  if there is a way to fix this?


----------



## Tevebob (Dec 26, 2018)

*Viber is working in Parallel Space app!*

Everyone who is facing this Viber issue, I suggest "Parallel Space - Multiple accounts & two face" app. Viber is fully working in this app. The only drawback is you have to start Parallel Space app instead of the real Viber app when you would like to use it, but at least it is fully functioning, you receive the notifications also.

Step by step guide:
1. Install the latest Viber app through Google Play, but don't sign in with your phone number.
2. Download the latest Parallel Space app from somewhere. Here is a link: https://m.apkpure.com/parallel-space-multi-accounts/com.lbe.parallel.intl
(You can't install it through Google Play because it says it's not compatible with Teclast, anyway, I haven't experienced any problem.)
3. Install the downloaded Parallel Space application, clone Viber with it, give all the permissions, enjoy!

For the idea, thanks for "chamilion" from 4pda.ru.


----------



## n.p. (Jan 1, 2019)

*Why are all of the "guides" so overcomplicated?*

In reading this thread, I have seen a half-dozen "how tos," and every one of them mentions flash tools, scatter files, and when to connect the tablet to the computer. *None* of that is necessary. The easiest way to flash the tablet is with fastboot - which everyone should have (along with adb) anyway. If you don't have them, see where to get them here.

You need three files - TWRP (where to download 3.1.1 is mentioned several times in this thread. I downloaded it from several sources, just to make sure they were all identical, and they were - 10,950,656 bytes with an md5sum of 1e7d643d45bca05cf3627412d95defa2), the actual system image (I used the 1.05 version of the global rom), and Magisk-v18.0.zip (which I prefer to the alternative, SuperSU). Put Magisk on a microSD card in the tablet. Leave the tablet plugged in and turned on.

01. Go to developer options and turn on "OEM unlocking"
02. Reboot (power plus volume up) into fastboot mode
03. "fastboot flashing unlock" (select yes option displayed on tablet)
04. "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" (or whatever the name of the TWRP image is)
05. "fastboot flash system system.ing"
06. "fastboot reboot"
07. Reboot (power plus volume up) into recovery (TWRP)
08. Flash Magisk-v18.0.zip
09. Format Data
10. Reboot into system

All done (after collecting the files) in less than five minutes.


----------



## hotdogg1979 (Jan 9, 2019)

*Best Firmwareversion?*

Hello Guys, after an OTA Update to 1.05 i am facing Ghost touches too. I wonder which Software Version is the best for me. Can you tell which one i can use? It doesnt matter if it with Phonix os or something like that. It Need the Playstore and full Google Service Support with German language. Thank in Advance


----------



## roscos (Jan 9, 2019)

Goodmorning everyone,
someone knows if gestures are possible, double tap etc.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 9, 2019)

roscos said:


> Goodmorning everyone,
> someone knows if gestures are possible, double tap etc.

Click to collapse



With root and Xposed framework + Gravity box installed it's possible on the T10. I have it enabled (see screen shot). And gestures are more easy. Just install Nova Launcher from Playstore. Enjoy and hope it helped!


----------



## roscos (Jan 11, 2019)

Very well, thank you
but I was especially interested in double tab for ignition after pause  
Install TWRP, Magisk, Wipe and restart system
I can only work on external sd card. Better than nothing.
Where I'm wrong


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 11, 2019)

roscos said:


> Very well, thank you
> but I was especially interested in double tab for ignition after pause
> Install TWRP, Magisk, Wipe and restart system
> I can only work on external sd card. Better than nothing.
> Where I'm wrong

Click to collapse



I think I should look (on XDA in T10 root thread) for internal storage fix TWRP for T10  It's a flashable zip. 

Update: I messed it up, it's not the for the T10. I did have a 'internal storage' issue in TWRP which I solved with a flashable zip, but it was on my Galaxy S8 and Lenovo Tablet.

I advise you to do the procedure again. Flash stock ROM and do the root procedure as on my T10 E3C5 internal storage is mounted and reachable.


----------



## roscos (Jan 12, 2019)

BiG_FooT said:


> I think I should look (on XDA in T10 root thread) for internal storage fix TWRP for T10  It's a flashable zip.
> 
> Update: I messed it up, it's not the for the T10. I did have a 'internal storage' issue in TWRP which I solved with a flashable zip, but it was on my Galaxy S8 and Lenovo Tablet.
> 
> I advise you to do the procedure again. Flash stock ROM and do the root procedure as on my T10 E3C5 internal storage is mounted and reachable.

Click to collapse



mine is T10 E3C6, maybe this is the problem.
TWRP does not see the internal memory, I managed to install magisk only from external SD. It does not allow backup


----------



## duke_mac_l (Jan 13, 2019)

Mounting points for E5 and E6 are the same. I only deleted unneeded partitions for backup. 
For me backup is also working.
I also see internal storage. 
Did you format data before you tried?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anunnaki76 (Jan 13, 2019)

*Teclast T10*



fastmix said:


> I have an issue with my new uhd 4k tv and this tablet, when I connect it with a cable micro hdmi to hdmi it only shows a black screen, on my other tv that has a full hd resolution, it shows no problem, I have tried lowering the resolution and using other hdmi port without any lack.
> Does anyone have any knowledge on what should I do to have this tablet show on my new tv?

Click to collapse



I'm having the same issue and was wondering if you ever found a solution for this?


----------



## roscos (Jan 16, 2019)

duke_mac_l said:


> Mounting points for E5 and E6 are the same. I only deleted unneeded partitions for backup.
> For me backup is also working.
> I also see internal storage.
> Did you format data before you tried?
> ...

Click to collapse



I reinstalled ROM stocks with flashtool and then TWRP
format data
all ok I see internal memory from recovery
restarted in System
return to recovery
TWRP returns to see only external SD
Magisk installed from external SD
Backup possible only on external SD and only partition system
failed to mount data invalid argument
???
maybe you need to unlock the bootloader


----------



## billphone (Jan 18, 2019)

Tevebob said:


> Everyone who is facing this Viber issue, I suggest "Parallel Space - Multiple accounts & two face" app. Viber is fully working in this app. The only drawback is you have to start Parallel Space app instead of the real Viber app when you would like to use it, but at least it is fully functioning, you receive the notifications also.
> 
> Step by step guide:
> 1. Install the latest Viber app through Google Play, but don't sign in with your phone number.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot you and "chamilion"!! :good:
Tested and working on Teclast M89 also with the same Viber problem!


----------



## Cosmox_ (Jan 18, 2019)

roscos said:


> I reinstalled ROM stocks with flashtool and then TWRP
> format data
> all ok I see internal memory from recovery
> restarted in System
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try these steps, I get the recovery working fine following this :

- flash recovery, boot to recovery, perform format data, now internal memory is recognized 
- immediately after reboot reflash only boot.img and twrp again.
- boot immediately into recovery and now it must perform correctly even after system initialization

This has no real logic but it's working for me


----------



## roscos (Jan 18, 2019)

Cosmox_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try these steps, I get the recovery working fine following this :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you
you have T10 E3C6 Mediatek MT8176 or 8173?


----------



## Cosmox_ (Jan 18, 2019)

roscos said:


> thank you
> you have T10 E3C6 Mediatek MT8176 or 8173?

Click to collapse



I have the T10 E3C5. As previously said they have the same partition table.


----------



## roscos (Jan 18, 2019)

Cosmox_ said:


> I have the T10 E3C5. As previously said they have the same partition table.

Click to collapse



I tried now but I can not go into recovery
MINKIA
Reinstalled mod - recovery - wipe-magik
it seems that everything works now
we hope well


----------



## Giancattivo (Jan 22, 2019)

*same for me*



ElderWirp said:


> I installed the Skygo app (Italian version), but it stops working by reporting that the tablet T10 (E3C5 global v 1.0.5) is rooted (this app does not work on rooted devices). But I didn't root the tablet! Does anyone know  if there is a way to fix this?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem.
any suggestion for this?


----------



## Lollauser (Jan 25, 2019)

Giancattivo said:


> I have the same problem.
> any suggestion for this?

Click to collapse



Strange thing
i also have E3C5 global v 1.0.5, and a similar app (Infinity tv) which checks root presence, works flawlessly 
My tablet came with chinese firmware, i just flashed official 1.05g, no TWRP no decrypting data
Are you on the same stock status?


----------



## roscos (Jan 27, 2019)

I have E3C6 and I would like to understand what processor it has.
it should be MTK8176, but Flash Tool says MTK8173


----------



## KonstantinJ (Jan 30, 2019)

I also just noticed the difference. My new T10 should have mt8176 but all files are for mt8173. Wonder if that makes a difference at all since it's just a different cpu.


----------



## Mark4242 (Feb 1, 2019)

*E3C6 - Home Page Folders & Shortcuts*

I have not been able to figure out how to create a folder on a home page and fill it with various documents.   Does the E3C6 have this capability?   Also have not been able to create a shortcut to a file/document on the Home Page either.    Can the T10 E3C6 w/V1.01 do this?  I would hope so. 

Also, shouldn't there  be a Launcher grid looking icon on the homepage somewhere?

Thanks!
Mark.


----------



## Cosmox_ (Feb 1, 2019)

Mark4242 said:


> I have not been able to figure out how to create a folder on a home page and fill it with various documents. Does the E3C6 have this capability? Also have not been able to create a shortcut to a file/document on the Home Page either. Can the T10 E3C6 w/V1.01 do this? I would hope so.
> 
> Also, shouldn't there be a Launcher grid looking icon on the homepage somewhere?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is a known issue, there is no way to create a shortcut on the homescreen, no matther the type of this shortcut, Teclast have screwed something with that function since the first release.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 2, 2019)

roscos said:


> I have E3C6 and I would like to understand what processor it has.
> it should be MTK8176, but Flash Tool says MTK8173

Click to collapse



MT8173 and MT8176 are almost the same so they use the same platform and drivers. Some apps may interprete this wrong.
MT8173: [email protected],0Ghz and [email protected],3GHz
MT8176: [email protected],1Ghz and [email protected],7GHz
Apps like "Dev Check" will show correct hardware.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 2, 2019)

Mark4242 said:


> I have not been able to figure out how to create a folder on a home page and fill it with various documents. Does the E3C6 have this capability? Also have not been able to create a shortcut to a file/document on the Home Page either. Can the T10 E3C6 w/V1.01 do this? I would hope so.

Click to collapse




Cosmox_ said:


> Yes it is a known issue, there is no way to create a shortcut on the homescreen, no matther the type of this shortcut, Teclast have screwed something with that function since the first release.

Click to collapse



Just install an alternative launcher. You won't lose any interesting features by saying goodbye to the Teclast stock launcher


----------



## roscos (Feb 2, 2019)

I thank you, I tried Devceck and says MT8176
I wonder why Flash Tool says MTK8173?


----------



## Cosmox_ (Feb 2, 2019)

BiG_FooT said:


> Just install an alternative launcher. You won't lose any interesting features by saying goodbye to the Teclast stock launcher

Click to collapse



Well it's not about the launcher, the concern is the ability to create  a shortcut. Like creating xda forum shortcut within xda setting is not working on this tablet but works in any other device. Same happens with certain apps, it is not a big deal 
Just found though a workaround using "shortcut creator" in playstore, it allows creating links to activities which fixes it!


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 2, 2019)

roscos said:


> I thank you, I tried Devceck and says MT8176
> I wonder why Flash Tool says MTK8173?

Click to collapse



Flashtool does not really examine your hardware, it just reads the information from configuration files.
(MTxxxx_Android_scatter.txt, APDB_MT8173....)
So if you connect a different MT-device, it would also show MT8173 and try to flash the firmware.
This would result in a broken phone


----------



## roscos (Feb 3, 2019)

In the E3C6 firmware, which I installed, there is the scatter file for MT8173. Can it be a problem?
Is there a scatter file for MT8176? are they basically the same thing?


----------



## nanok1ll3r (Feb 3, 2019)

*Wi-fi keeps connecting and disconnecting*

I own Teclast t10 e3c6 model and I have problems with wifi connection.
It drops from time to time and autoconnects after few secondsmwhile browsing.

I set always keeps connected while sleeping in wifi settings menu.
All power saving options set off.
Any solution?
Thanks for answers.


----------



## Lizzi555 (Feb 3, 2019)

roscos said:


> In the E3C6 firmware, which I installed, there is the scatter file for MT8173. Can it be a problem?
> Is there a scatter file for MT8176? are they basically the same thing?

Click to collapse



Yes, they are almost they same, despite 2 additional cores for MT8176.

As far as I could see, all firmwares contain MT8173 scatter files.


----------



## Zanzy90 (Feb 23, 2019)

Anyone has crashing problem with facebook?I tryed to wait for updates to be resolved....but since 10 days it crashes in the login page.I've also deleted the cache and the app and tryed to reinstall it.But it doesn't works.Now i'm using facebook lite but i would like to use the normal one again.


----------



## ElderWirp (Feb 23, 2019)

Zanzy90 said:


> Anyone has crashing problem with facebook?

Click to collapse



Me too. Crash at start.


----------



## MasterPhW (Feb 23, 2019)

The T10 of my father-in-law stopped booting at the teclast logo screen.

E3C5 Android7.0 V1.35 release.

Any idea without a full reset?
He never backups his files and I don't want to give it back completely empty.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 23, 2019)

What I would do in this situation is using SPflash tool to flash the stock ROM without selecting CACHE  and USERDATA. 

Of course it's at your own risk:good:


----------



## MasterPhW (Feb 24, 2019)

BiG_FooT said:


> What I would do in this situation is using SPflash tool to flash the stock ROM without selecting CACHE  and USERDATA.
> 
> Of course it's at your own risk:good:

Click to collapse



Great idea!

Tried.
Still hangs at the Teclast Logo.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 24, 2019)

MasterPhW said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Tried.
> Still hangs at the Teclast Logo.

Click to collapse



And by flashing cache as well? So only NOT selecting User data?


----------



## Jumboss (Feb 26, 2019)

ElderWirp said:


> Me too. Crash at start.

Click to collapse



have you find solution? my crashing too


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 26, 2019)

MasterPhW said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Tried.
> Still hangs at the Teclast Logo.

Click to collapse



And, did you fix it? Or still stuck @ Teclast logo? Then reflash by selecting all elements in SPflash is your last resort. Let us know if you have same time to share


----------



## MasterPhW (Feb 27, 2019)

BiG_FooT said:


> And, did you fix it? Or still stuck @ Teclast logo? Then reflash by selecting all elements in SPflash is your last resort. Let us know if you have same time to share

Click to collapse



Sadly, I really had to reflash the whole image in SPflash. Flashing with cache also didn't helped. 
So I had to restore the tablet of my father in law... >.<

It's a shame, that now all 3 T10 that I know, have problems. My tablet has ghost touches, the uncontrollable wake ups and sleeps of the T10 of my girlfriend and now the not starting T10 of my father in law.

I should have chosen a Xiaomi android tab instead, since my Tbook 10 also had problems after only a few months.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 27, 2019)

MasterPhW said:


> Sadly, I really had to reflash the whole image in SPflash. Flashing with cache also didn't helped.
> So I had to restore the tablet of my father in law... >.<
> 
> It's a shame, that now all 3 T10 that I know, have problems. My tablet has ghost touches, the uncontrollable wake ups and sleeps of the T10 of my girlfriend and now the not starting T10 of my father in law.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that. Output quality of the T10 productionlines is not very consistent. Sadly enough there are a lot of people with devices that malfunction.

I'm lucky as my device (E3C5) is 15 months old and still without issues. Kids are using it daily and charging it with MTK PUMP EXPRESS fast charger all the time. Flashed several versions of stock ROMs as well and now on v1.35


----------



## MasterPhW (Feb 27, 2019)

I was happy for a few months aswell, that was the reason I ordered one for my father in law and one for my girlfriend, but all of them showed flaws after just a few month in use.

The biggest shame (but not directly related to teclast) is the complete lack of custom roms.


----------



## gjdumont (Mar 1, 2019)

Facebook is crashing at startup on my Teclast since a few weeks.
It seems like more people are having this problem.
I tried deleting App and Data cache. I also tried removing and reinstalling the app, but no luck so far.
Has anyone succeeded in fixing it?


----------



## THE-KEK (Mar 5, 2019)

gjdumont said:


> Facebook is crashing at startup on my Teclast since a few weeks.
> It seems like more people are having this problem.
> I tried deleting App and Data cache. I also tried removing and reinstalling the app, but no luck so far.
> Has anyone succeeded in fixing it?

Click to collapse



I'm also having this problem along with my friend who I bought this as a gift for. Facebook for me, but Facebook, messenger and instragram for her.
Tired everything, including a software reset.
Only thing I have left to try is a hard reset or reflash the image, and I'm not certain how to do that. When I have it attached to my computer and press the - and power button, this menu comes up in Chinese and I have no idea what to select, and can't find any info about it. (attached image to show what I see).
I've looked at the instructions on page 60 about reflashing, but I would prefer to try a hardware reset first, before I reflash. (Friend lives overseas and has no computer so reflashing would be difficult for her and I want to fix this for us both).

What happened to cause these to break after 6 months??  Everything else appears to be working perfectly fine.

EDIT:
I got facebook working again.
I just re-installed an old version from about 6 months ago. (remember to uninstall previous version before installing old version)
Install APKPure, then search facebook, look at versions, and try an old version. Fixed my problem.
I think this should work for other apps broken by updates.


----------



## gjdumont (Mar 5, 2019)

THE-KEK said:


> EDIT:
> I got facebook working again.
> I just re-installed an old version from about 6 months ago.
> Install APKPure, then search facebook, look at versions, and try and old version. Fixed my problem.
> I think this should work for other apps broken by updates.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip.
I think it's because the os doesn't get any updates anymore, it's getting outdated.


----------



## THE-KEK (Mar 6, 2019)

gjdumont said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> I think it's because the os doesn't get any updates anymore, it's getting outdated.

Click to collapse



I think it's because FB did something that broke it (as they also own instagram), must be something they did as it's just their apps that I had issues with, as everything else works perfectly fine.
Either way, older versions work fine, and I just turned off auto update in the play store. I'm fine with updating other apps manually as required.


----------



## Lollauser (Mar 6, 2019)

if you want an updated app, you could also try Facebook Lite 

Inviato dal mio Mi Note 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gjdumont (Mar 7, 2019)

Lollauser said:


> if you want an updated app, you could also try Facebook Lite
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi Note 3 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Facebook lite works, but only in portrait mode.


----------



## 888lorenzo (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello, I had a similar problem. I switched to a 5Ghz Wi-Fi connection and I solved it.
Try also to switch off the Bluetooth, it seems to interfere with the WiFi.




nanok1ll3r said:


> I own Teclast t10 e3c6 model and I have problems with wifi connection.
> It drops from time to time and autoconnects after few secondsmwhile browsing.
> 
> I set always keeps connected while sleeping in wifi settings menu.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mewxr (Apr 3, 2019)

I am very sorry to bother everyone, but I would really apprecate some help.

I NEED to get Phoenix OS on my T10 (e3c6). I have looked, but I can only find some ROMs for the e3c5. Can anyone please tell me where I can get Phoenix for my tablet, as well as instructions? My laptop is in very bad condition, and I need Phoenix OS for my Law School.


----------



## flowerdealer (Apr 16, 2019)

Quick question for everyone. Is there any good rugged case that fits the teclast? Thanks.


----------



## Mewxr (Apr 28, 2019)

bovoro said:


> there is a new update for E3C6, 2.05 version. Taipower T10-TOS V2.05_20180515 is ready to release,
> Little friends will be able to update through OTA.
> This update adds a lot of human features,
> Let's take a look together the changelog:
> ...

Click to collapse



Can we please get a link to download this? I have looked, but found no sources.


----------



## sime23 (Apr 29, 2019)

Does anybody else have an issue with bluetooth? My bluetooth is on (search, and connectivity to a BT keyboard) only while I'm having BT settings opened and in focus. I can't find a setting to make connection to my keyboard stable and permanent all the time. I'm grateful for any advice you can give me..?


----------



## piri1312 (Apr 30, 2019)

Mewxr said:


> Can we please get a link to download this? I have looked, but found no sources.

Click to collapse



Link:    http://www.teclast.com/tools/pad/showtools.php


----------



## yewl_do (May 2, 2019)

*Teclast T10 Firmware Using "test keys"*

Hi,

I recently purchased a Teclast T10 and I am having a problem running certain apps which actively refuse to run on rooted devices.  For example, Sky Go.  Trying to run that on my Teclast T10 informs me that the device is rooted.  However, it isn't.  I can run any number of "root checkers" and they all report it is not rooted.  There are no root apps installed either.  It turns out, from one of the "root checker" apps, that the firmware on the T10 has been signed using "test keys", and that certain apps checking for rooted devices actually class devices signed with "test keys" to be rooted.  So it would appear this is the reason Sky Go insists the device is rooted when it isn't.

Anyway, I discovered a newer firmware available (v1.05), which was NOT available as an OTA update.  In fact, I couldn't even find any options or apps anywhere on the device to even check for OTA's.  Anyway.....I manually upgraded hoping this would resolve the issue.  Unfortunately this problem still remained.

I have ran an app called "Release-Keys and Test-Keys Detection" and that reports the new firmware has been signed with "test keys" too.

More info about apps checking for rooted device can be read at https://blog.netspi.com/android-root-detection-techniques/

Has anyone else experienced this problem?  Can someone else install and run "Release-Keys and Test-Keys Detection" to see if it reports "test keys" on your device?

I have contacted Teclast but not received a response all week.  From reading other people who contacted them it sounds like they don't really do after sales support.  I contacted the place I bought it from who have said they will try to contact Teclast for me.  No response yet but apparently they are on some kind of nation holiday.


----------



## ZeMartelo (May 3, 2019)

Mewxr said:


> Originally Posted by bovoro
> there is a new update for E3C6, 2.05 version. Taipower T10-TOS V2.05_20180515 is ready to release,
> Little friends will be able to update through OTA.
> This update adds a lot of human features,
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought this was a new firmware version for the T10 E3C6 so I installed. It of course wiped my installation but its fine, but this is not an official Teclast Rom. Its a Phoenix Converted Rom for the T10.
It works fine as far I can tell but the stupid thing doesnt let me install NOVA Launcher.
Which means I am going to reinstall the official Teclast old version.


----------



## yewl_do (May 3, 2019)

Where can you download "T10-TOS V2.05_20180515" from?

Also, what is the difference between a normal ROM and a TOS ROM?

Thanks.


----------



## ZeMartelo (May 4, 2019)

Mewxr said:


> Can we please get a link to download this? I have looked, but found no sources.

Click to collapse





yewl_do said:


> Where can you download "T10-TOS V2.05_20180515" from?
> 
> Also, what is the difference between a normal ROM and a TOS ROM?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



do a search for T10-TOS V2.05_20180515 and you find plenty of downloads.
The difference is that the TOS is the chinese version, which uses Phoenix OS or something and will not allow you to install any other launcher. It still comes with google installed and when you install it it will be in Chinese but you can change the language afterwards.
The other version is the internation version in English and its stock vanilla android 7. 

My tablet works fine with the international version except that at some point using it it will completely lock up and the only way to fix is by doing a hard reset by holding the power button.
I installed the chinese version and I am testing it to see if it improved on that, if it doesnt I am going back to the internation version because I want to use Nova as my launcher.


----------



## yewl_do (May 4, 2019)

I've managed to find a few different versions of T10 firmware so I have tried them all but they all report they are using "test keys".

Can someone please install and run "Simply Unroot" on their T10 to see if they encounter the same results as me where it states the firmware is using "test keys" and that NO root apps are installed?

Thanks.


----------



## ZeMartelo (May 7, 2019)

Im not liking this phoenix OS version. For some reason the screen tapping stops working and only a reboot fixes it.  I think Im going back to the Internation version.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (May 8, 2019)

ZeMartelo said:


> Im not liking this phoenix OS version. For some reason the screen tapping stops working and only a reboot fixes it.  I think Im going back to the Internation version.

Click to collapse



Best idea so far. Phoenix os is bugged as f...k
Im using the android 7 version since buying this tablet and everything is still working. So why updating it?

Gesendet von meinem MI 9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BiG_FooT (May 8, 2019)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Best idea so far. Phoenix os is bugged as f...k
> Im using the android 7 version since buying this tablet and everything is still working. So why updating it?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 9 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Agree!


----------



## glazos (May 8, 2019)

Having a problem logging to Facebook does anyone else have the same problem?














---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




ZeMartelo said:


> I thought this was a new firmware version for the T10 E3C6 so I installed. It of course wiped my installation but its fine, but this is not an official Teclast Rom. Its a Phoenix Converted Rom for the T10.
> It works fine as far I can tell but the stupid thing doesnt let me install NOVA Launcher.
> Which means I am going to reinstall the official Teclast old version.

Click to collapse



does the old version work with FB ? If so where can i find it ?


----------



## ZeMartelo (May 9, 2019)

glazos said:


> Having a problem logging to Facebook does anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No facebook does not work with this tablet or the T8.
I dont know why it doesnt work. I wish someone could explain it to me. Teclast doesnt give a damn anymore about its customers.


----------



## Crazy_Oni (May 9, 2019)

glazos said:


> Having a problem logging to Facebook does anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using facebook with your browser. Its faster and safes mobile data also


----------



## glazos (May 9, 2019)

Crazy_Oni said:


> Try using facebook with your browser. Its faster and safes mobile data also

Click to collapse



the tablet is used by an older person who is really keen on using the app versus the browser

---------- Post added at 07:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 AM ----------




ZeMartelo said:


> No facebook does not work with this tablet or the T8.
> I dont know why it doesnt work. I wish someone could explain it to me. Teclast doesnt give a damn anymore about its customers.

Click to collapse



So the only way to get away with it is to use the browser or an old apk version

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------

this is from teclast support i would propose tha all of us send a mail to them to push it up their calendar


----------



## Crazy_Oni (May 9, 2019)

You can add a shortcut to facebook to the homescreen from your browser. So the person has only to tick on the shortcut and facebook will open up like an app.


----------



## UserMe1 (May 22, 2019)

*Can I change my firmaware from E3C6 to E3C6_G ?*

My tablet is not getting updated I´m living in Spain and my firmaware never updated automatically over internet. thanks!


----------



## ZeMartelo (May 22, 2019)

UserMe1 said:


> My tablet is not getting updated I´m living in Spain and my firmaware never updated automatically over internet. thanks!

Click to collapse



Yes you can. It will look a little bit different, but I actually think its a better firmware E3C6_G.


----------



## zavag (Jun 15, 2019)

glazos said:


> Having a problem logging to Facebook does anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have TBOOK 10S (E6N4) with Android 5.1 and I managed to install Facebook Lite version 100 (search it and download it) and is the only working version on it … Messenger Lite is working (go to messages from FB Lite and let it to download Messenger and install it)


----------



## asim.sidz (Jun 17, 2019)

Instagram keeps crashing. Anyone else facing this issue? Solution?


----------



## gjdumont (Jun 18, 2019)

glazos said:


> Having a problem logging to Facebook does anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am having the exact same problem, using the stock rom.
Facebook lite does work, albeit only in portrait mode.
There is a way to install the older version of facebook and keep it that way, it's explained  in a previous post.


----------



## THE-KEK (Jun 27, 2019)

gjdumont said:


> I am having the exact same problem, using the stock rom.
> Facebook lite does work, albeit only in portrait mode.
> There is a way to install the older version of facebook and keep it that way, it's explained  in a previous post.

Click to collapse



I found instagram, facebook and messenger need to run old versions, latest one just crash.
Use apk pure to get older versions.
I'm on Facebook v202.0.0.40.99
Can't find messenger version, but filename is, Messenger_638b1bb7
Same with instagram, but filename is, Instagram_31dd532b 1
Once you get it, TURN OFF auto updates in google play store, and just update apps that you want to. Auto updates will break these apps.


---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

Has anyone adjusted the image/colour settings, and got it pretty good?
I've played around, but the image isn't right when comparing to my ipad, or just my PC.


----------



## Lollauser (Jun 27, 2019)

THE-KEK said:


> [/COLOR]Has anyone adjusted the image/colour settings, and got it pretty good?
> I've played around, but the image isn't right when comparing to my ipad, or just my PC.

Click to collapse



Have you played with Miracast settings?
Also make sure you didn't activate night or reading mode, which affect the colour balance heavily.
Otherwise, the tablet color rendering seems to me pretty good, considering it is a budget product...of course you cannot compare it to an ipad

---------- Post added at 12:37 ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 ----------




UserMe1 said:


> My tablet is not getting updated I´m living in Spain and my firmaware never updated automatically over internet. thanks!

Click to collapse



Also for me, from Italy, OTA update application stopped working, in the last months.
It can't connect to the Teclast servers...probably they changed some address, and didn't update the T10 app. Well, i don't think our tablet will be getting any more firmware update, anyway


----------



## THE-KEK (Jun 28, 2019)

Lollauser said:


> Have you played with Miracast settings?
> Also make sure you didn't activate night or reading mode, which affect the colour balance heavily.
> Otherwise, the tablet color rendering seems to me pretty good, considering it is a budget product...of course you cannot compare it to an ipad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jun 29, 2019)

THE-KEK said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:37 ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 ----------
> 
> Yes, I've played with miracast, but I just can't get the colour right. It just feels too "rich" in colour.
> 
> Just thought maybe someone has and could give their settings.

Click to collapse



If you have root, it's possible to tune the colors with the Google Systemui tuner. But it's not activated in the Stock ROM. With a few steps you can actually make it available. I was not satisfied with the colors as well. There was too much green in mine. With the RGB sliders it was very easy to get a result that is perfect for me. Search in this thread and on my name and you will find all the steps. Good luck!

Exact Search words: big_foot system-ui-tuner


----------



## sbirulazzo (Jun 30, 2019)

*t10 looks rooted, false positive*

I bought T10 10 days ago: I am not so expert , I am a basic user and I don't need root right.
But trying to install outlook , I got this message: "device is rooted, not possible to run the program".
Device is not rooted, I didn't anything and I installed also an app to check that -> result: "device is not rooted".
I recognized, entering inside google play that device is not "Google play certified", Could it be releted to that?
Is there something I can do to fix it?
I contacted Telcast by FB, waiting for a feedback.
I understood I could root the device and, after that ,to  install app that hidden root right, but it looks complicate,also because I never rooted the device... and I am not sure if working...
Do you know if some an FW version available could fix this type of problem?
Has some had similar problem?
searching in internet I understood that, trying to install Sky on line on t10, users got something similar and so far it seems they dn't find solution for that.
I don't have Sky / Sky on line, I installed NOW tv app, still related to sky, and it is working fine.


----------



## ralphclark (Jul 6, 2019)

glazos said:


> Having a problem logging to Facebook does anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt that will work either. I've had the same problem with Facebook unable to connect to "blue service" for several months now.  It's because the firmware is obsolete. 

Just one year after it came out.

II'll never buy anything from Teclast again. In fact I'm done with off-brand android tablets, period. It's clear that the android ecosystem depends on the OS being kept up to date, and these fly-by-night Chinese manufacturers dont care about building brand loyalty - they seem to lose interest in you once they've taken your money just one time.

Really disappointing that the community has been unable to produce a custom ROM for this device.


----------



## von_mistelroum (Jul 13, 2019)

Facebook version 202-0-0-40-99 and Instagram version 78-0-0-3 work well currently. Really disappointing to there is no support for the device. I didn't know it and I'd buy xiaomi MI pad 4 by paying a bit more if I knew it.

I also sent them an e-mail about the errors one month ago. No reply yet.


----------



## ZeMartelo (Aug 13, 2019)

Teclast has a new tablet out the M30. Everywhere I see it I post that their customer support stops supporting after one month. Its time that they get hit where it hurts the most, sales.


----------



## dprimic (Aug 13, 2019)

ZeMartelo said:


> Teclast has a new tablet out the M30. Everywhere I see it I post that their customer support stops supporting after one month. Its time that they get hit where it hurts the most, sales.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## gjdumont (Aug 14, 2019)

ralphclark said:


> I doubt that will work either. I've had the same problem with Facebook unable to connect to "blue service" for several months now.  It's because the firmware is obsolete.
> 
> Just one year after it came out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am having the same problem.
Now my screen seems to be dying as well, i have two vertical lines in it.
No more Teclast for me.


----------



## mtrax (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't see it in the supported device list now?
https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/1727131
I also can't install Microsoft one-drive as well as Messenger..
I've had Zero response from several support request to Teclast....


----------



## gjdumont (Aug 24, 2019)

mtrax said:


> I don't see it in the supported device list now?
> https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/1727131
> I also can't install Microsoft one-drive as well as Messenger..
> I've had Zero response from several support request to Teclast....

Click to collapse



Google play does work, but some apps (like Facebook) will not, unless you install an older version.
Mostly because the old Android 7.1.
It's not likely to get updates any more.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Sep 4, 2019)

My son broke the top glass screen/ layer of my Teclast T10 E3C5. LCD / digitiser is still working without issues.

Anyone who successfully replaced the glass screen  by separating it from the LCD panel? If so, could you share how you did it? I found a new screen on AliExpress and will try to replace mine.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!

UPDATE; I opened the Tablet with a plastic plectrum like tool and must say that this part was quite easy. But it's not possible to separate the glass screen from the LCD layer as it's glued together. It's not done with tape but real glue, you cannot find a seal. Conclusion: buy the full pre assabled package (screen LCD, digitiser) if you need to replace a broken screen. Around $60 on AliExpress


----------



## Lizzi555 (Sep 8, 2019)

*No more Teclast*

During last days both of my T10 E3C5 began to have ghost touches and a part of the screen is not responding anymore. Very strange as there were no updates or changes.  So after 2 years without problems they stopped working nearly at the same time.
Tried everything like reset to factory, flashing the firmware again ...
Bye bye Teclast - this was my last try with this company as also the F5 Notebook began to have screen problems.


----------



## vplhome (Oct 12, 2019)

ZeMartelo said:


> Yes you can. It will look a little bit different, but I actually think its a better firmware E3C6_G.

Click to collapse



Hello,
I have the las Chinese firmware for e3c5
If you install the global firmware the information is conserved or it is all reseted?

Thanks


----------



## Zanzy90 (Oct 16, 2019)

has anyone find a battery replacement?I can't find anywhere this spare part.


----------



## KonstantinJ (Nov 13, 2019)

Can anyone give me a link to the T10 (E3C6)-TOS-V2.05 firmware? On the en teclast site there is only a broken link to onedrive and on the chinese one a baidu account is needed?!
And I don't want to pay on needrom just for one firmware....


----------



## BiG_FooT (Nov 13, 2019)

KonstantinJ said:


> Can anyone give me a link to the T10 (E3C6)-TOS-V2.05 firmware? On the en teclast site there is only a broken link to onedrive and on the chinese one a baidu account is needed?!
> And I don't want to pay on needrom just for one firmware....

Click to collapse



You could try if this one is still up:



Lizzi555 said:


> If you need different updates, I stored everything I found on my FTP:
> ftp://lizzi555.dyndns.org/Android/TeclastT10/
> If asked for user/password ... both: anonymous

Click to collapse



Use a laptop to login otherwise it could be impossible to pass the login.


----------



## KonstantinJ (Nov 14, 2019)

I've checked Lizzi's ftp already. 2.04 is the latest version there. And I guess 2.02 is also not the latest non TOS version.


----------



## n.p. (Nov 28, 2019)

When I tried to do a factory reset, the tablet would only boot to recovery (TWRP) - I couldn't even turn it off. I had to (meaning somebody else had to, since I don't have any access to Windoze) restore everything using the official app. The problem seemed to come from some partition mismatch. From the recovery log (for the backup which partially failed).

I:Setting up '/data' as data/media emulated storage.
I:Can't probe device /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
I:Unable to mount '/data'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p24', current file system: 'ext4'
I:Can't probe device /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
Failed to mount '/data' (Invalid argument)
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p24', current file system: 'ext4'
Unable to recreate /data/media folder.
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/TWRP/BACKUPS/T10E3C5'
I:Settings storage is '/data/media'
Updating partition details...
I:Can't probe device /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
Failed to mount '/data' (Invalid argument)
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p24', current file system: 'ext4'
I:Unable to mount '/usbotg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'auto'
...done
I:Can't probe device /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
I:Unable to mount '/data'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p24', current file system: 'ext4'
Unable to mount storage
I:Unmounting main partitions...

And then at the end of recovery.log

I:Can't probe device /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
Failed to mount '/data' (Invalid argument)
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p24', current file system: 'ext4'
Backup Failed. Cleaning Backup Folder.


----------



## channy1210 (Jan 2, 2020)

The Alldocube X https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/device-reviews-and-information/10-5-inch-super-amoled-2560-x-1600-t3821327 looks to have very similar hardware to the Teclast Master T10. Is there a way to port its Android 8.1 rom across? They have actually managed to get Lineage 15 and 16 working on it too.


----------



## spectra9 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone still using this tablet? 

Anyway, I just bought 2 of them, both are EC35 (global I think, because there's no Teclast Chinese app other than the OTA). Both are firmware 1.02. Now 1 tablet works perfect as far as I can tell, but the other one, not so much. 

The problem is, it works fine for as long as I'm using it. But once it goes to sleep for maybe 20-30 minutes, when I turn it on, usually I'l will be greeted with the message "Unfortunately Settings has stopped" and it will go downhill from there. Multiple process will close, including "android.process.media" and "android.process.acore". Play Store will hang and most Google apps also wouldn't start. I've tried setting a wakelock, using SOD killer to supposedly prevent deep sleep, but there's no cure. And once this happen, nothing will fix it other than rebooting in which case it will work fine again until the next sleep. Factory reset also does not help because as soon as the Google stuffs got updated it will crap out again (see below).

I've noticed one thing different between the two however, which is, the version of the Play Store. On the good one, the version is lower (17.9.19), while with the bad one the version is higher (18.3.13, I think this is the latest one). Both has the same version of Google Play Services.  I don't understand why on the good one, the Play Store isn't updated to the latest but it got me thinking that this is the cause of the issue

So right now I'm uninstalling all updates to Google Play Store and Google Play Services to test this theory. I've prevented them both from updating. Some apps I use will show notification, warning that it'll not work until I updated the Google services but so far I didn't notice any ill effect. This is a workaround obviously, so I'm still looking for a proper solution. The facts that the Play Store versions are different between the 2 tablets remains a mystery to me. I'm thinking of installing the same version of Play Store on the bad one but I'm not sure how it can be done. I'm also thinking of updating to firmware 1.03, but seeing 1.02 works just fine with the good tablet, I'm just afraid I'll make it worse


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 13, 2020)

Anyone still using this tablet? 

Anyway, I just bought 2 of them, both are EC35 (global I think, because there's no Teclast Chinese app other than the OTA).

--------

You should try to update the software to version 1.05 through OTA updater. Do not update to TOS firmware, just stop when v1.05 is installed en never update again.


----------



## spectra9 (Jan 14, 2020)

BiG_FooT said:


> Anyone still using this tablet?
> 
> Anyway, I just bought 2 of them, both are EC35 (global I think, because there's no Teclast Chinese app other than the OTA).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. By update through OTA, did you mean to update first to 1.03 and then to 1.05? Can or should I update to 1.05 with full firmware?

A little update to my  situation. I managed to downgrade Play Store with Aptoide, however regardless of the background data restriction I've put on it, it's still stubborn enough to update itself. So right now I just disable Play Store altogether. I've tried waking up the tablet after about 4 hours of sleep and so far it's working good. I'll test a few more wake ups and see if it still works


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 14, 2020)

spectra9 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. By update through OTA, did you mean to update first to 1.03 and then to 1.05? Can or should I update to 1.05 with full firmware?
> 
> A little update to my  situation. I managed to downgrade Play Store with Aptoide, however regardless of the background data restriction I've put on it, it's still stubborn enough to update itself. So right now I just disable Play Store altogether. I've tried waking up the tablet after about 4 hours of sleep and so far it's working good. I'll test a few more wake ups and see if it still works

Click to collapse



Yes, first OTA to 1.03 and then again OTA to 1.05. I flashed mine (E3C5) with the Chinese full firmware (v1.35) and it's working like a charm. I only had to change the language settings which was a bit hard. In this thread there is enough info about how to flash full firmware if you want to try that. 

We now know that good and bad T10 devices have been send to the market. Many problems with touch screen. But my tablet has been doing it to full satisfaction for 2 years now. I particularly love the screen!


----------



## Cosmox_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Same here,

I'm on the 1.05 version since 2 years now, and, i really find that the device is performing very well regarding it's age now.
Sometimes I have the deep sleep issue where tje device refuses to wake up and that's all.


----------



## spectra9 (Jan 15, 2020)

BiG_FooT said:


> Yes, first OTA to 1.03 and then again OTA to 1.05. I flashed mine (E3C5) with the Chinese full firmware (v1.35) and it's working like a charm. I only had to change the language settings which was a bit hard. In this thread there is enough info about how to flash full firmware if you want to try that.
> 
> We now know that good and bad T10 devices have been send to the market. Many problems with touch screen. But my tablet has been doing it to full satisfaction for 2 years now. I particularly love the screen!

Click to collapse



Is it safe to flash Chinese rom to global version? Can I flash it back to global? I don't mine a few Chinese apps as long the whole tablet is stable. Can we also downgrade to earlier version?
Also I've tried both teclast links form the first page and the T10 doesn't seem to be available anymore? Is there other repository I can try to get the full rom?


----------



## Phuturist (Jan 15, 2020)

I bricked my Teclast T10 when I was messing around with Android Sytem Webview (the version that comes with the ROM is outdated). I still have access to TWRP recovery but I have no backups. Is there anyway I can flash a standard firmware from TWRP to unbrick my device?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 15, 2020)

Phuturist said:


> I bricked my Teclast T10 when I was messing around with Android Sytem Webview (the version that comes with the ROM is outdated). I still have access to TWRP recovery but I have no backups. Is there anyway I can flash a standard firmware from TWRP to unbrick my device?

Click to collapse



I think the answer is no. You have to start from scratch and flash the full firmware. But that not that difficult


----------



## Phuturist (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok, I flashed the stock firmware and the tablet boots again after bricking it. Now I want to flash TWRP as I have done before (the tablet was rooted before I bricked it) but I get the following message in SP Tool.

" BROM ERROR: S_DL_GET_DRAM_SETTING_FAIL ( 5054 )
[ EMI ] Obtain DRAM failed!
[ HINT ] :
Please check your load Matches to your Targer : which is to be downloaded . "

I'm using the same scatter file and recovery.img as I previously used. Why am I now getting this message and more important, how do I fix it?


----------



## Cosmox_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Download twrp again, your file seems to be corrupt.


----------



## Phuturist (Jan 16, 2020)

Cosmox_ said:


> Download twrp again, your file seems to be corrupt.

Click to collapse



I already did, even tried a different version. Unfortunately to no avail.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 16, 2020)

Phuturist said:


> I already did, even tried a different version. Unfortunately to no avail.

Click to collapse



I'm using TWRP 3.1.1 by Jemmini. It's installed on my T10 E3C5. Everything is working including full swipe to confirm for example wiping of cach


----------



## Phuturist (Jan 16, 2020)

BiG_FooT said:


> I'm using TWRP 3.1.1 by Jemmini. It's installed on my T10 E3C5. Everything is working including full swipe to confirm for example wiping of cach

Click to collapse



I know this works as I had the same setup before I bricked my Teclast T10. So it's strange I'm now getting this error in SP Flash Tool. Still havent figured out what I'm doing wrong. Is there anything else that needs to be done to be able to flash TWRP to recovery using the custom scatter file and TWRP recovery.img? Perhaps I overlooked something.

[EDIT] More strange stuff. I can flash TWRP using the scatter file from the stock rom. But I can only get into TWRP if I directly boot to recovery after flashing. But there I can not access storage and when I try to reboot to system it hangs again on the boot logo. When I first boot the system after flashing TWRP and then reboot to recovery TWRP is not there and I see a dead Android logo with "no command" text.


----------



## spectra9 (Jan 25, 2020)

BiG_FooT said:


> Yes, first OTA to 1.03 and then again OTA to 1.05. I flashed mine (E3C5) with the Chinese full firmware (v1.35) and it's working like a charm. I only had to change the language settings which was a bit hard. In this thread there is enough info about how to flash full firmware if you want to try that.
> 
> We now know that good and bad T10 devices have been send to the market. Many problems with touch screen. But my tablet has been doing it to full satisfaction for 2 years now. I particularly love the screen!

Click to collapse



How do you install E3C5 Chinese firmware? When I use the chinese-word.exe file from the Chinese firmware package, it only shows the logo briefly and close. The Upgrade Tools.exe from the English package won't load the MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin or the scatter file from the Chinese package (gives error).

Also, just an update to my crappy tablet situation, I've tried updating to 1.03  and 1.05 and the issue remains. I've even tried making a full backup from my good one and flash it to the crappy one and it still craps out after a certain time. Logcat shows alot of error which is along the lines of "read only file system" which is triggered while trying to rename a certain xml file from the data folder or sqlite error in accessing the database in the data folder. It's like permission issue but I don't understand how can it be. I've tried renaming said file and opening and updating the DB using SQLite Editor and it works just fine. I don't understand why it complains. There are no such errors (obviously) in the good tablet. Why is it behaving differently from the good tablet when it's  running a virtually identical ROM? Very frustrated at the moment. so I just want to try the Chinese ROM, maybe by some miracle it will work better


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 25, 2020)

spectra9 said:


> How do you install E3C5 Chinese firmware? When I use the chinese-word.exe file from the Chinese firmware package, it only shows the logo briefly and close. The Upgrade Tools.exe from the English package won't load the MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin or the scatter file from the Chinese package (gives error).

Click to collapse



The trick is to change the chinese.exe file to a normal name. For example spflash.exe. Run it as Admin and it should flash without problems. Let us know if it worked!


----------



## spectra9 (Jan 25, 2020)

BiG_FooT said:


> The trick is to change the chinese.exe file to a normal name. For example spflash.exe. Run it as Admin and it should flash without problems. Let us know if it worked!

Click to collapse



Ah it turns out that I need to rename both the exe file AND the folder it's in. Renaming just the file is not enough . Thanks.
Btw, do you have a link of the 1.35 chinese ROM? The one from teclast site is hosted in Baidu, I have no idea how to download from there


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 25, 2020)

spectra9 said:


> Ah it turns out that I need to rename both the exe file AND the folder it's in. Renaming just the file is not enough . Thanks.
> Btw, do you have a link of the 1.35 chinese ROM? The one from teclast site is hosted in Baidu, I have no idea how to download from there

Click to collapse



Just uploaded it to Google Drive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oqyx-Wz-WMLfZ4a3ofoGpRJQLpIhb_wb/view?usp=sharing


----------



## BiG_FooT (Jan 26, 2020)

spectra9 said:


> Ah it turns out that I need to rename both the exe file AND the folder it's in. Renaming just the file is not enough . Thanks.
> Btw, do you have a link of the 1.35 chinese ROM? The one from teclast site is hosted in Baidu, I have no idea how to download from there

Click to collapse



Did v1.35 make any difference or is your T10 E3C5 still faulty?


----------



## spectra9 (Jan 27, 2020)

BiG_FooT said:


> Did v1.35 make any difference or is your T10 E3C5 still faulty?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no. All the ROMs I've tried exhibit the same behavior, even the one I backup from the good tablet. I found that it craps out even after fresh flash. So after initial boot, I just left it there, not even connecting Wi-Fi, and there you go, after 30 minutes or so of idle/sleep, the force close error will pop up when I wake it up. 

I did some more digging though and I found out that the data partition becomes read only when this happens. This would explain why suddenly all apps have problems writing file and DB as I've previously found out in logcat. So, I boot in recovery, unmount data, and check the emmc block and indeed it found file system error! I thought this is it. The checks automatically fix it. I mount data back and reboot and wait. Unfortunately, it still happens ?. 

So I reboot to recovery, do the check and again it find (and fix) the file system error. Hmm, what? So this time, I run the check a 2nd time and it shows the result as clean. Mount data, reboot and wait. This time I also set the partition's errors behavior to Continue (previously it was remount in ro - > another hint why it switch to ro because of the file system error). So I left tablet overnight, 5 hours later, it still works!! The partition state remains clean and rw. I'll leave for work, so we'll see in 10 hours if it's still works (fingers madly crossed). 

Sorry for the long post, I hope you enjoy the drama ?. I hope this finally fix it. But I'm still confuse, what is causing the error in the first place? And why a full flash does not fix it? I thought a flash should wipe it clean. Seriously hoping this isn't because of hardware. Btw I've also done a bad block checks and no bad blocks are found. I hope the emmc is still good.


----------



## Bishop2 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Help to unbrick T10 please*

Help please!
Turned off my one year old TPAD T10 tablet (E3C6) and have not been able to power it back on or enter recovery with PWR+Vol Up/Down buttons
I know the tablet is charging via a USB power meter
I have tried to flash the tablet but it is not recognised by SP Tool after installing USB Mediatek drivers and following the instructions etc.
Any help much appreciated


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 27, 2020)

Bishop2 said:


> Help please!
> Turned off my one year old TPAD T10 tablet (E3C6) and have not been able to power it back on or enter recovery with PWR+Vol Up/Down buttons
> I know the tablet is charging via a USB power meter
> I have tried to flash the tablet but it is not recognised by SP Tool after installing USB Mediatek drivers and following the instructions etc.
> Any help much appreciated

Click to collapse



You could try this:

Hold the power button for 30 seconds, followed by three presses in quick succession. That should restart the tablet.

Or what another Teclast user with a bricked device did:

"It is not necessary to open the tablet in order to power it off. Just wait for battery discharged, this is what I've done several months ago when stock recovery stopped to work (there were no ways to power the tablet off)"

Or as last resort:

"So I decided to do the "unsolder the battery" trick. Pried off the screen from the aluminum back, unsoldered the red power wire. Checked the screen, and the text was gone, screen was black. Soldered the wire on again, and it booted right up. Everything seems fine."


----------



## Bishop2 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Thanks*



BiG_FooT said:


> You could try this:
> 
> Hold the power button for 30 seconds, followed by three presses in quick succession. That should restart the tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the power button 30 seconds trick many times but there is no response at all from the tablet.

I may be waiting for months to try the next technique because the tablet is already turned off. 
Is there any way to faster discharge the tablet? 

Lastly if I have to open the tablet is there a guide anywhere I can follow.

Thanks again for you help


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 27, 2020)

Bishop2 said:


> I tried the power button 30 seconds trick many times but there is no response at all from the tablet.
> 
> I may be waiting for months to try the next technique because the tablet is already turned off.
> Is there any way to faster discharge the tablet?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's rather easy to open the T10. You should start from the side by using for example a credit card and put this between the screen and the metal back. Only thing is that you have to be a bit careful when you remove the backplate as the fingerprint cable is connected to it.


----------



## Bishop2 (Feb 27, 2020)

BiG_FooT said:


> It's rather easy to open the T10. You should start from the side by using for example a credit card and put this between the screen and the metal back. Only thing is that you have to be a bit careful when you remove the backplate as the fingerprint cable is connected to it.

Click to collapse



Thanks

Now to drum up the courage!


----------



## KonstantinJ (Mar 4, 2020)

n.p. said:


> When I tried to do a factory reset, the tablet would only boot to recovery (TWRP) - I couldn't even turn it off. I had to (meaning somebody else had to, since I don't have any access to Windoze) restore everything using the official app. The problem seemed to come from some partition mismatch. From the recovery log (for the backup which partially failed).
> 
> I:Setting up '/data' as data/media emulated storage.
> I:Can't probe device /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, how did you resolve it now? Using Windows? Have the same issue, data is somehow corrupted, changing fs doesn't help.


----------



## spyrskal74 (Apr 26, 2020)

*teclast t10*

hi.i have the teclast t10 e3c6.i have bought it 2 years ago.it was working fine until 6 months ago that the wifi wouldn't turn on.the same goes for the bluetooth.after some charges of the battery,it started working again but when i closed the tablet,back to square one.i have updated it to v 1.04.what should i do?


----------



## ferbricos (May 9, 2020)

You can reinstall first version of firmware.
Works well for me...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Esrin (Aug 13, 2020)

Anybody knows how to use 3rd party launcher on device?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Aug 14, 2020)

Esrin said:


> Anybody knows how to use 3rd party launcher on device?

Click to collapse



On my T10 E3C5 (See back of device for model number) I could install Nova launcher without issues


----------



## duke_mac_l (Aug 14, 2020)

Me too on C6. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BiG_FooT (Aug 14, 2020)

Esrin said:


> Anybody knows how to use 3rd party launcher on device?

Click to collapse



I think I understand why you have a problem installing 3rd party launcher now. Did you (OTA) install or upgrade to so called TOS Firmware? Then it's not possible to have another launcher. You should go for Firmware version 1.35 (Chinese) or 1.05 global Nougat 7.0 Android when you have the E3C5


----------



## eftym (Feb 1, 2021)

play store can not download any thing, a new app or update. tried disable/enable, clearing cache and data, but didnt work. any suggestions?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 1, 2021)

eftym said:


> play store can not download any thing, a new app or update. tried disable/enable, clearing cache and data, but didnt work. any suggestions?

Click to collapse



On which Firmware version are you right now?


----------



## eftym (Feb 1, 2021)

BiG_FooT said:


> On which Firmware version are you right now?

Click to collapse



TOS v2,05 mate, thank you


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 1, 2021)

eftym said:


> TOS v2,05 mate, thank you

Click to collapse



Ah, you should avoid TOS version of the firmware. I recommend you to flash the ' normal' Android firmware version. (1.35 or global v1.05.) You could do that with SPflash tools. I think there are guides here in this threat.


----------



## BiG_FooT (Feb 1, 2021)

@eftym And here's a link to the v1.35 firmware. When it's installed you should only change the language as its standard Chinese. 


BiG_FooT said:


> Just uploaded it to Google Drive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oqyx-Wz-WMLfZ4a3ofoGpRJQLpIhb_wb/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi all!
Has anyone updated the device to version 2.16 or 2.17?


----------



## eftym (Mar 19, 2021)

@BiG_FooT  thank you very much. mine model is e3c6. is there any lack if i flash 1.35?


----------



## eftym (Mar 19, 2021)

vladimir95-spb said:


> Hi all!
> Has anyone updated the device to version 2.16 or 2.17?

Click to collapse



i couldnt see for a download page for them, what is the source?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Mar 19, 2021)

eftym said:


> @BiG_FooT  thank you very much. mine model is e3c6. is there any lack if i flash 1.35?

Click to collapse



For E3C6 I would recommend Android 7 Global for T10 E3C6 which you can download throug this link: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hScc/CLFQDPw5c/Global/T10 (E3C6)-Android7.0-V1.01-SZ.7z

Thanks for pointing us to this source @vladimir95-spb


----------



## BiG_FooT (Mar 19, 2021)

vladimir95-spb said:


> Hi all!
> Has anyone updated the device to version 2.16 or 2.17?

Click to collapse



Hi, is 2.16 TOS version? And is it stable?


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 28, 2021)

BiG_FooT said:


> Hi, is 2.16 TOS version? And is it stable?

Click to collapse



stable cool firmware. Not TOS. 
My link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1EEhhjHnIWAUsSMz91qyNBR41xKRnC6nc
Official source: https://www.needrom.com/download/teclast-t10-gms/


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 28, 2021)

eftym said:


> i couldnt see for a download page for them, what is the source?

Click to collapse




			ROM Teclast T10 GMS | [Official] add the 02/08/2020 on Needrom


----------



## roscos (Mar 29, 2021)

I installed 2.16 and then upgraded to 2.17, all is well but I can't install TWRP.
Scatter OTA does not allow this


----------



## BiG_FooT (Mar 29, 2021)

roscos said:


> I installed 2.16 and then upgraded to 2.17, all is well but I can't install TWRP.
> Scatter OTA does not allow this

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update. Which device model do you have? Model E3C6 or E3C5? Is 2.17 still Android 7 ? And what is the difference with older firmware? Security patch? Thanks for your reply


----------



## vladimir95-spb (Mar 29, 2021)

roscos said:


> I installed 2.16 and then upgraded to 2.17, all is well but I can't install TWRP.
> Scatter OTA does not allow this

Click to collapse



read this message:





						Teclast T10 - Обсуждение - 4PDA
					

Teclast T10 - Обсуждение, Планшет, 10.1"




					4pda.ru


----------



## roscos (Mar 30, 2021)

vladimir95-spb said:


> read this message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have already read but as I said I cannot install TWRP with Flash Tool and even with fastboot, it can't find the partition
The OTA scatter file is not good
Model E3C6


----------



## avtobot (Apr 2, 2021)

You can use scatter from 2.16 firmware and this recovery https://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/11347098/recovery.img
If you will receive error - Please pgpt partition must be selected before download when skip_ pmt_operate is true in scatter file.
simply change   "true" to "false" in this string  in scatter -  *skip_pmt_operate: true*
Exactly after installation of TWRP you must do all the actions starting from point 2.





						Teclast T10 - Обсуждение - 4PDA
					

Teclast T10 - Обсуждение, Планшет, 10.1"




					4pda.ru
				



Good luck!


----------



## roscos (Apr 3, 2021)

avtobot said:


> You can use scatter from 2.16 firmware and this recovery https://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/11347098/recovery.img
> If you will receive error - Please pgpt partition must be selected before download when skip_ pmt_operate is true in scatter file.
> simply change   "true" to "false" in this string  in scatter -  *skip_pmt_operate: true*
> Exactly after installation of TWRP you must do all the actions starting from point 2.
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you but:
link recovery doesn't work
I can't find the string "skip_pmt_operate" in my scatter 2.16 file


----------



## roscos (Apr 3, 2021)

roscos said:


> thank you but:
> link recovery doesn't work
> I can't find the string "skip_pmt_operate" in my scatter 2.16 file

Click to collapse



do you have the modified scatter?


----------



## avtobot (Apr 3, 2021)

roscos said:


> do you have the modified scatter?

Click to collapse



Sorry to say this, but you must try to open your eyes a bit wider.
Below you can see the first strings from your scatter.....
Just look at the last string.
#
#  General Setting
#
#######################################
- general: MTK_PLATFORM_CFG
  info:
    - config_version: V1.1.2
      platform: MT8173
      project:
      storage: EMMC
      boot_channel: MSDC_0
      block_size: 0x20000
      skip_pmt_operate: true

About link to recovery - it's absolutely good, but only registered members can download it. That's why I attached this file here.
Depending of the installed type of touch screen this recovery can work 50/50 on your tablet, but mouse will definitely work perfectly on any type of touch screen.


----------



## roscos (Apr 4, 2021)

avtobot said:


> Sorry to say this, but you must try to open your eyes a bit wider.
> Below you can see the first strings from your scatter.....
> Just look at the last string.
> #
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, I am completely unable, I still managed to install the recovery but this is not usable and the touch does not work. I give up, I decided not to have TWRP. Thanks anyway


----------



## avtobot (Apr 4, 2021)

roscos said:


> Thank you so much, I am completely unable, I still managed to install the recovery but this is not usable and the touch does not work. I give up, I decided not to have TWRP. Thanks anyway

Click to collapse



You can use mouse in TWRP. Without TWRP you can't install SU (root). And if you will decide to install TWRP later you will have the trouble wih your data backup. So, think twice or triple times. Good luck!


----------



## roscos (Apr 5, 2021)

I'll think about it, in the meantime I have installed Magisk without TWRP


----------



## avtobot (Apr 7, 2021)

roscos said:


> I'll think about it, in the meantime I have installed Magisk without TWRP

Click to collapse



If you don't want to use TWRP at all - it s OK to make root. But if you will decide to install TWRP later -  you will be able to use TWRP only after full format of data partition.


----------



## efty82 (Apr 19, 2021)

hi all, my device e5c6, runs with tos 2.05 chinese, do you suggest to flash that new 2.16-2.17 version roms?


----------



## BiG_FooT (Apr 21, 2021)

efty82 said:


> hi all, my device e5c6, runs with tos 2.05 chinese, do you suggest to flash that new 2.16-2.17 version roms?

Click to collapse



I think you will lose the TOS interface and go back to regular Android 7.


----------



## efty82 (Apr 23, 2021)

BiG_FooT said:


> I think you will lose the TOS interface and go back to regular Android 7.

Click to collapse



thanks for reply, i dont mind losing TOS, is that stable? any advantages ?


----------



## SilverXXX (Dec 8, 2021)

I can't find the latest 2.16 / 2.17 firmware anywhere, do anyone knows where to find them, or post them here?


----------



## taloytoy2000injapan (Sep 25, 2022)

Any luck on changing widevine L3 to L1 to watch prime videos on HD 1080p?


----------

